# 

## e.kala

Czy moglibyście wklejać zdjęcia swoich dachów z podpisem z czego są zrobione. Myślę, że byłby to post znacznie ułatwiający wybór pokrycia dachowego. Sama jestem przed dachem i tak chetnie bym popatrzyła na rózne, piekne dachy.

----------


## Olkalybowa

Dachówka betonowa Nelskamp, dwuesówka, kolor ceglasty.

----------


## anstak

Bardzo dobry pomysł. Ile ja sie namęczyłam, żeby znaleźć gdzies na forum muratora taki kolor dachu, jaki chciałam i odpowiadająca mu dachówkę z nazwą firmy. Mysle ze sie przyda taki wątek. Mojej dachówki jeszcze nie ma na dachu, ale jak się tam znajdzie to chętnie wrzucę :smile: )

Ania

----------


## piskosch

Rupp Ceramika 
Sirius Angoba czerwień miedziana (ta pośrodku, z grupy po lewej)

A tak to wygląda na dachu

----------


## JoShi

Roben. Dachówka średzka falista, naturalna:

Na zdjęciach stan po ok 5 latach od położenia.

----------


## e.kala

Prosze o jeszcze, prześliczne dachy.

----------


## Latarnik

Witam u nas jest celtycka w kolorze ciemnoczerwonym braasa

----------


## Zopafisa

BOGEN Innovo 12 
TOPLINE Angoba szlachetna brylant-rubin czerwony

----------


## e.kala

Podciagam i zachęcam do wklejania zdjęć.

----------


## zender

> Podciagam i zachęcam do wklejania zdjęć.


 podciagam jeszcze wyzje 
tez sotje przed tym wyborem i nie wiem co brac a dachu mam 275 m2 w tym dwie koperty 3 wykusze i 4 polokrage lukrany tak ze ze prosze pokazujcie co macie aby czlowiek mogl ocenic 

dziekuj 

zender

----------


## zender

> Napisał e.kala
> 
> Podciagam i zachęcam do wklejania zdjęć.
> 
> 
>  podciagam jeszcze wyzje 
> tez sotje przed tym wyborem i nie wiem co brac a dachu mam 275 m2 w tym dwie koperty 3 wykusze i 4 polokrage lukarny tak ze prosze pokazujcie co macie aby czlowiek mogl dobrze wybrac  
> 
> dziekuje
> ...

----------


## cyla

A my się chyba na taką zdecydujemy! Euronit z powłoką perłową.ta na zdjęciu bez powłoki  :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

A czy macie blachodachówkę na dachu... bo ja stoje przed wyborem pokrycia i waham się pomiędzy blachą a dachówką cementową...

----------


## Aggi

wiór osikowy

----------


## Zochna

*Aggi* -  to Twoj  ?   :big tongue:

----------


## Aggi

> *Aggi* -  to Twoj  ?


no mój   :oops:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

naprawdę?
ALE SUPER AGGI!

----------


## Aggi

bardzo dziękuję   :oops:  
i przyznam, że też mi się podoba   :big grin:

----------


## isay

do tych czerwonych naturalnych dachowek jaki maci kolor podbitki ( niestety zdjecia przeklamuja) wlasnie stoje przed takim wyborem i zastanawiam sie czy ciemny braz ( palisander) teakowy czy np. orzech a moze jeszcze inny

----------


## editta

*Aggi*  super dach!!!




> A czy macie blachodachówkę na dachu... bo ja stoje przed wyborem pokrycia i waham się pomiędzy blachą a dachówką cementową...


u nas blacha tytanowo-cynkowa

----------


## cancer

Roben Plus czarno-brązowy

----------


## majania

No nareszcie ktoś kto zdecydował się na Robena Plus   :big grin:   My zdecydowaliśmy się na Antracyt. Twój dach prezentuje sie pięknie, mam nadzieję, że i nasz będzie ... Jeśli możesz to napisz czy były problemy z układaniem. Niektórzy twierdzą że te dachówki są luźne na zawiasach, ale w tym przedziale cenowym nic innego mi się nie podoba...  :Roll:

----------


## dabell

Dachówka ceramiczna *Bogen Innovo 12, kolor TOPLINE angoba szlachetna brylant-granat brązowy* - przepyszna, cudowna czekoladka  :big tongue:  


W dzień pochmurny + poprawka na aparat:

Kolorek w słońcu (w trakcie układania dachu):
 

Więcej zdjęć w dzienniku. 
Wczoraj zakładane były okna dachowe i wyłazy.

----------


## aka z Ina

*cancer*-ślicznie twa dachówka wygląda! my wybralismy też Robena Plus tylko miedzianą  :big grin:

----------


## Natalia Stanko

E.kala,
gdy oglądałam wystawy dachu, to właśnie w tej dachowce zakochałam się. Jest dokładnie taka, o jakiej marze. Cena tej dachowki ostudziła jednak  mnie: powyzej 60zł/m dachu. Znalazłam podobną Creaton Finezja, czekam w marcu ma być promocja tej dachowki..
W jakie cenie ty kupowałaś tą dachoweczkę?
Pozdr Natalia

----------


## ewcik1

> E.kala,
> gdy oglądałam wystawy dachu, to właśnie w tej dachowce zakochałam się. Jest dokładnie taka, o jakiej marze. Cena tej dachowki ostudziła jednak  mnie: powyzej 60zł/m dachu. Znalazłam podobną Creaton Finezja, czekam w marcu ma być promocja tej dachowki..
> W jakie cenie ty kupowałaś tą dachoweczkę?
> Pozdr Natalia


A aktualnie po ile jest Creaton Finezja?

----------


## Natalia Stanko

> Napisał Natalia Stanko
> 
> E.kala,
> gdy oglądałam wystawy dachu, to właśnie w tej dachowce zakochałam się. Jest dokładnie taka, o jakiej marze. Cena tej dachowki ostudziła jednak  mnie: powyzej 60zł/m dachu. Znalazłam podobną Creaton Finezja, czekam w marcu ma być promocja tej dachowki..
> W jakie cenie ty kupowałaś tą dachoweczkę?
> Pozdr Natalia
> 
> 
> A aktualnie po ile jest Creaton Finezja?


57zł, ale w marcu ma być promocja 30% taniej
Pozdr

----------


## ewcik1

> Napisał ewcik1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Natalia Stanko
> 
> ...



Sorry ze tak cie mecze ale zapytam jeszcze o cos czy ta promocja obejmuje tylko ten rodzaj dachowki czy wszystkie z tej firmy?pozdrawiam

----------


## qqrq5

> Witam Wszystkich, ja też juz moge pokazać swój dach, a na nim przepiekną dachówkę,Rupp*Syrius* chyba L15


a jaka bedzie elewcja, bo tez planujemy czekoladowa dachowke   :big grin: 




> Dachówka ceramiczna *Bogen Innovo 12, kolor TOPLINE angoba szlachetna brylant-granat brązowy* - przepyszna, cudowna czekoladka  
> 
> .


a u ciebie jaka elewacja??

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Ewcik1,

ja w firmie handlującej dachami Lech-bud Wrocław rozmawiałam na temat tej właśnie dachówki, ale sprzedawca powiedział, ze przedstawiciel CREATONA zapowiedził marcową promocję. Nie wydaję mi się jednak, żeby to była promocja na ten właśnie gatunek, myślę ze obejmie wszystkie produkty tej firmy.
Pozdr Natalia

----------


## Oregano

> Dachówka Sirius Rupp, ciemny brąz


Kirkris, jak się sprawuje dachówka Rupp? Jakieś refleksje, spostrzeżenia? Podzielisz się nimi?

----------


## ewcik1

> Napisał kirkris
> 
> Dachówka Sirius Rupp, ciemny brąz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkris, jak się sprawuje dachówka Rupp? Jakieś refleksje, spostrzeżenia? Podzielisz się nimi?



Zapytam z innej beczki-jakie to sa okna drewniane czy plastik w okleinie?Bo tez mam brazowy dach i nie wiem jakie okna zamontowac.
pozdrawiam,
Ewelina

----------


## Oregano

> Witam,
> to i ja nieśmiało ...  
> 
> Koramic, czerwona angoba, w łuseczkę


Bardzo atrakcyjny daszek   :big tongue:

----------


## e.kala

> E.kala,
> gdy oglądałam wystawy dachu, to właśnie w tej dachowce zakochałam się. Jest dokładnie taka, o jakiej marze. Cena tej dachowki ostudziła jednak  mnie: powyzej 60zł/m dachu. Znalazłam podobną Creaton Finezja, czekam w marcu ma być promocja tej dachowki..
> W jakie cenie ty kupowałaś tą dachoweczkę?
> Pozdr Natalia


Płaciłam chyba 38 zł za metr po rabacie. Jednak trzeba miec wycenę całego dachu żeby zorientować sie co do kosztów, tanio nie było   :Evil:

----------


## ewcik1

Ja dzis zamowilam Braasa Celtycka braz i wyskoczylam z 18 kafli bez orynnowania.
Nie wiem czy sie cieszyc, mam nadzieje ze to byl dobry zakup hehehe
Orynnowanie wyliczyli mi na 4,5 kafla ale musze jeszcze popytac moze gdzies bedzie taniej.
pozdrawiam

----------


## remle

*Piskosch* przeglądałam wątek od początku i super Twój domek  :big grin:  napisz jeszcze producenta i kolor okien, drzwi oraz bramy garażowej  :Wink2:  Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## prystelka

czy ktoś może pokazać dach pokryty dachówką romańską Braas z powłoką Cisar?  :Wink2:

----------


## krys-ch

Czy ktoś może pokazać dach pokryty dachówką Rupp Sirius 13,czerwona miedż?Bardzo dziękuj.

----------


## Sloneczko

> przepiękna dachówka! mogę prosić namiary na priv


Zaprzęgnęłam google, bo dachówka jest fantastyczna i znalazłam tylko jeden adres: http://www.kaflarnia.com.pl/

----------


## aka z Ina

dziękuję *Słoneczko*-już po butach  :sad:

----------


## ANIAILIS

dachówka Braas cisar romańska grafit

----------


## Śliwka

Ktoś pytał o Cosmo Jungmeiera
Ja mam, nie wiem czy uda mi się wkleić. Jak nie, to adres do albumu jest w stopce

----------


## TomekM05a

> A jak mnie zadachują, też pokaże. Super TEMAT i prezentacje.


Słowo się rzekło:
http://tomekm05a.w.interia.pl/SSOkon.html
cementowa, Braas, romanska, cisar, ceglasty...

----------


## Sloneczko

Wiem, że będziemy mieć dachówkę ceramiczną, ale wobec ilości firm, rodzajów i jakości, już się zupełnie pogubiłam.

Napiszcie, czym się kierujecie, wybierając swoją dachówkę?

----------


## halszka.ka

*Słoneczko* - my,  a  właściwie  ja  kierowałam  się  sercem,  na  początku  wiedzieliśmy,
  że  chcemy  grafit - raczej  mat ,  i  tak,  gdy  zobaczyliśmy  domino  creaton,
  to  wiedzieliśmy  że  to  to  :big tongue:   :cool:   :Roll: 

jak  skończymy  to  też  się  pochwalę  :Lol:

----------


## malmuc

> *Słoneczko* - my,  a  właściwie  ja  kierowałam  się  sercem,  na  początku  wiedzieliśmy,
>   że  chcemy  grafit - raczej  mat ,  i  tak,  gdy  zobaczyliśmy  domino  creaton,
>   to  wiedzieliśmy  że  to  to   
> 
> jak  skończymy  to  też  się  pochwalę


halszka ty mnie nóż w plecy wbijasz   :cry:  
domino, znowu domino   :sad:  
a daszek niech ma sie dobrze, pokaz jak bedzie gotowy   :big grin:

----------


## halszka.ka

*malmuc*
ha, to  mi  się  udał  rewanż,
 ty  mnie  znokautowałaś  oknami ,
 to ja  tobie  nóż  w  plecy  dachem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malmuc

> *malmuc*
> ha, to  mi  się  udał  rewanż,
>  ty  mnie  znokautowałaś  oknami ,
>  to ja  tobie  nóż  w  plecy  dachem


tia.......
najpierw dachowka ,mnie powalila   :Confused:  
potem cena dała w łeb   :Mad:  
a na koniec Ty nóż w plecy
co za horror !   :Lol:

----------


## SZEFLERA

Czy ma ktoś może zdjęcia domu z dachówką Roben - jesienny liść / kasztanowa / rustykalny ? Bardzo proszę o foto.

----------


## Natalia Stanko

E.kala

Dostałam wycenę na mój dach z Pfleiderera, teraz Creaton to przejął. Cena jest porównywalna do innej dachówki, ktora mi się podoba (dachówki kolorystycznie sa identyczne, glazurowane) Bogen Innowo 12 rubin czerwony- 52zł/mkw.

Napisz jak dachowka wyglada na co dzień - jest jak czerwone wino? Czy bardziej wpada w brąz?
Natalia

----------


## rogbog

:big grin:  Oto nasz dach-dachówka Bogen Innowo 12-granat brązowy.W słońcu
wygląda jak ciemna wiśnia.Dach niedawno położony,jest na nim trochę pyłu,myślę że jak spłucze go deszcz będzie jeszcze bardziej dekoracyjny,.Poza tym myślę,że ostatecznego uroku doda   :big tongue:  mu kolor elewacji I tu już myślimy jaki kolor byłby najładniejszy  :Roll:  ,żeby nie posuć efektu.Może coś mi doradzicie   :cool:  w tym temacie
Kilka fotek dachu
 z 2008



barkuje kilku gąsiorów na daszku-będą za kilka dni



I jak Wam się podoba?
Pozdrawiam Bogusia

----------


## madd

A ja mam taki   :big grin:

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Rogbog,

myślę, że elewacja w odcieniu karmelu będzie idealna...  :Roll:  sama słodycz...

----------


## moni89

> *Słoneczko* - my,  a  właściwie  ja  kierowałam  się  sercem,  na  początku  wiedzieliśmy,
>   że  chcemy  grafit - raczej  mat ,  i  tak,  gdy  zobaczyliśmy  domino  creaton,
>   to  wiedzieliśmy  że  to  to   
> 
> jak  skończymy  to  też  się  pochwalę


Czekam z niecierpliwością ! Też chciałabym domino ale coś w brązie - jest taki kolor czy tylko czerwień i grafit ? A jak mniej więcej wychodzi cenowo za metr ?

----------


## Alunek

Wienerberger, karpiówka, brązowa angoba

----------


## Zochna

> A ja mam taki


*madd* - gratuluje , piękny dach i piękny dom  :smile: 
a z czego są kominy ? tynkowane ? bo jakoś niedowidze   :smile:

----------


## hala_k

Dachówka cementowa PRODACH, kolor stalowy z powłoką PRIMA,
kominy obłożone płytkami cementowo-włoknistymi STRUKTONIT
firmy EURONIT.

----------


## Sloneczko

Proszę, wklejajcie zdjęcia swoich nowych dachów  :smile:  Na pewno jest parę nowych, bo pogoda ładna  :wink:

----------


## olivka28

witam, czy możecie mi wyjaśnić co to znaczy, ze dachówka jest angobowana? czy chodzi o połysk? czy sa tez jakies inne zalety oprócz wizualnych?

----------


## txk

> witam, czy możecie mi wyjaśnić co to znaczy, ze dachówka jest angobowana? czy chodzi o połysk? czy sa tez jakies inne zalety oprócz wizualnych?


Mamy 4 rodzaje dachówek ceramicznych:

naturalne - czyli zwykłe czerwone dachówki (kolor cegły)

angrobowane - na zwykłą dachówkę nanoszona jest tzw angroba czyli szlachetna glinka. Takie dachówki mają delikatny połysk.

angroby szlachetne - jw tylko że dodatkowo mocniej wypalane, co powoduje że są mocno błyszczące

glazury - jw tylko że jeszcze mocniej wypalone, co powoduje że błyszczą się jak kafelki   :big grin:  

Najpopularniejsze są angroby zwykłe i szlachetne. Glazury ze względu na cenę są żadko spotykane.

Najlepiej poszukaj na forum. To bardzo popularny temat

----------


## vilemo

> u nas blacha tytanowo-cynkowa


Editta, my tez bedziemy miec blache tynkowo tytanowa najprawdopodobniej w takim samym odcieniu jak wy   :big grin:  
prosze napisz, czy jestescie zadowoleni   :big tongue:

----------


## tukaj

Witam,

A to daszek mojego domu - projekt Saga 
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.php?id=4&hid=784 

dachówka karpiówka Rupp Ceramika Opal angobowana.








pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## editta

> Editta, my tez bedziemy miec blache tynkowo tytanowa najprawdopodobniej w takim samym odcieniu jak wy   
> prosze napisz, czy jestescie zadowoleni


jak do tej pory bardzo. nawet niedawno rozmawialiśmy na temat dotychczasowych budowlanych decyzji (tych dobrych i nie). zgodnie doszliśmy do wniosku, że wybór w 100%  zadawalający. blacha coraz ładniej wygląda i nadaje pewnego charakteru. po skończeniu elewacji będzie bardziej dopasowana do całości domu. no i najważniejsze  zero problemów do chwili obecnej a długi okres gwarancji pozostawia tylko wierzyć, że tak będzie przez resztę lat

----------


## SOBOTKOWA

To nasz Euronit - podwójne S. Jak narazie jesteśmy zadowoleni  :smile:  
http://foto.onet.pl/7t7nf,cm9m70ho0sm0,8j1od,u.html
http://foto.onet.pl/7t7nf,cm9m70ho0sm0,8j1u2,u.html

----------


## Sloneczko

A jakie jest Wasze zdanie na temat dachówki Braas? http://www.braas-polska.com.pl/

Dachówka jest cementowa, ale cena, ok. 30 zł/m2 jest niezła. Do tego promocja w połączeniu z Viessmannem na kolektor płaski za 1 zł.

Warto się nad tym zastanowić?

----------


## go-go

Sobotkowa a dlaczego ten dach ma taki bialy nalot? Kiedy kladliscie dachowke?

----------


## SOBOTKOWA

> Sobotkowa a dlaczego ten dach ma taki bialy nalot? Kiedy kladliscie dachowke?


Nie ma tam białego nalotu. To zdjęcia są nieostre, bo musiałam je zmniejszyć  :sad:  a dachówka kładzona ponad rok temu. Chyba, że mówisz o tych zdjęciach http://foto.onet.pl/7t7nf,bwd6sk46daao,3kvlj,u.html bez zrobionej elewacji, to tam jest śnieg  :smile:

----------


## AsiaIAdam

My teraz jesteśmy na etapie wyboru dachówek.
Mamy do wyboru Kera-phanne Meindla (tudzież creatona)
i trochę droższą włoską dachówkę portugalską AT zobaczcie 
http://www.ceramikadach.pl/ppat.html. Co wy na to?

mam nadzieję, że link zadziała

----------


## go-go

SOBOTKOWA
Tam pokazuja sie tylko tez zdjecia bez elewacji z tym sniegiem :smile: 
A bardzo mnie ciekawia bo ja zamowilam to samo na moj dach :smile:

----------


## Mags

Piękne te postarzane dachówki, oj piękne...

----------


## SOBOTKOWA

> SOBOTKOWA
> Tam pokazuja sie tylko tez zdjecia bez elewacji z tym sniegiem
> A bardzo mnie ciekawia bo ja zamowilam to samo na moj dach


Dachówka w rzeczywistości wygląda dużo lepiej, ma głębszy kolor. 
MOże teraz coś tam zobaczysz
http://foto.onet.pl/7t7nf,cm9m70ho0s...1,u.html#8jv32
http://foto.onet.pl/7t7nf,cm9m70ho0s...1,u.html#8jv31

----------


## go-go

Sobotkowa najpisane jest ze zdjecie nie istnieje.Ale dzieki :smile: 
Bede miala to samo na dachu a i dach podobny.Mam nadzieje ze bedzie tak fajnie jak u Ciebie.Ty masz ta powloge perla?
Masz gdzies tu swoj dziennik? 
Pozdawiam

----------


## mayland

A ja będę kryć chyba Budmatem Arią w kolorze najciemniejszego brązu. Czy ktoś krył już tą blachą?

----------


## Marczysław

> A ja będę kryć chyba Budmatem Arią w kolorze najciemniejszego brązu. Czy ktoś krył już tą blachą?


Witam!

W tym tygodniu będą mi zakładać Sarę z Budmatu, ewentualne wskazówki, rady, spostrzeżenia za tydzień  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewcik1

U mnie od poniedzialku beda robic dach ktory bedzie kryty dachowka braas celtycka lumino kolor braz. Jak bedzie pokryty to wrzuce fotki.

----------


## martuszka

Hmmm..czy ta dachówka cosmo to kolor czarny czy brązowy bardziej ?




> Ktoś pytał o Cosmo Jungmeiera
> Ja mam, nie wiem czy uda mi się wkleić. Jak nie, to adres do albumu jest w stopce

----------


## martuszka

Hejka.
ile kosztowała ta dachóweczka za m2?bardzo mi sie podoba ale niewiem czy mnie na nią stac :sad: 



> Oto nasz dach-dachówka Bogen Innowo 12-granat brązowy.W słońcu
> wygląda jak ciemna wiśnia.Dach niedawno położony,jest na nim trochę pyłu,myślę że jak spłucze go deszcz będzie jeszcze bardziej dekoracyjny,.Poza tym myślę,że ostatecznego uroku doda   mu kolor elewacji I tu już myślimy jaki kolor byłby najładniejszy  ,żeby nie posuć efektu.Może coś mi doradzicie   w tym temacie
> Kilka fotek dachu
> 
> bardziej aktualne zdjęcie
> 
> 
> barkuje kilku gąsiorów na daszku-będą za kilka dni
> 
> ...

----------


## rogbog

:big tongue:  Witaj martuszka.
Śpieszę z odpowiedzią-dachówka kupowana jesienią ubiegłego roku.Doataliśmy ofertę cenową na tę dachówkę i na Robena-ceny porównywalne.Nie wiem jak to z m2 ale za dachówkę podstawową płaciliśmy
netto 3 zł, gąsiory podst. 21,83 dach.kraw. 24,53 (+ 22% VAT).My postanowiliśmy położyć dobrą dachówkę na "wieki".Za całość dachu(ok.270m2) wyszło coś koło 22-23- tyś.zł.  :smile:  
Myślę,że efekt będzie w pełni widoczny dopiero po pomalowaniu elewacji-już myślimy jaki kolor byłby najlepszy-może karmelowy,może jasny piaskowy.
Jeżeli podoba Ci się taka dachówka to nie żałuj pieniędzy,to inwestycja na lata,Oszczędności można zrobić w innej części budowy.
Pozdrawiam Bogusia  :big grin:

----------


## qqrq5

Poszukuję dachu z dachówka Mrsylką bez znaczenia kolor, choc najlepiej naturalny   :big grin:

----------


## e.kala

> Poszukuję dachu z dachówka Mrsylką bez znaczenia kolor, choc najlepiej naturalny


Przejrzyj 1 stronę  :Lol:

----------


## martuszka

Zamówiliśmy dachówke ... :smile:  więc zasypie cie teraz pytaniami :smile: 
Czy ona ma odcień granatu?
jaki kolor klinkieru na kominie masz?
Czy faktycznie wchodzi jej 12 szt?m2 bo jak zabraknie to sie załamie :sad: ?
No i najwazniejsze jak ją sie układa dekarze nie marudzili?
Ja dopóki jej nie zobacze na budowie to będe się denerwowac czy aby napewno ten kolor zamówiłam (papieru każą podpisac że znam kolor ).
Potem zacznie się wydziwianie z oknami ..ty masz przepiekne okna (pewnie kolor ściągne od ciebie :smile: Elewacje planujemy kawe z mlekiem tylko niewiem czy nie będzie smutaskowy ten nasz dom ..hmm ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku  ...prześledze twoje szukanie koloru :smile: 
pzdr.
Marta




> Witaj martuszka.
> Śpieszę z odpowiedzią-dachówka kupowana jesienią ubiegłego roku.Doataliśmy ofertę cenową na tę dachówkę i na Robena-ceny porównywalne.Nie wiem jak to z m2 ale za dachówkę podstawową płaciliśmy
> netto 3 zł, gąsiory podst. 21,83 dach.kraw. 24,53 (+ 22% VAT).My postanowiliśmy położyć dobrą dachówkę na "wieki".Za całość dachu(ok.270m2) wyszło coś koło 22-23- tyś.zł.  
> Myślę,że efekt będzie w pełni widoczny dopiero po pomalowaniu elewacji-już myślimy jaki kolor byłby najlepszy-może karmelowy,może jasny piaskowy.
> Jeżeli podoba Ci się taka dachówka to nie żałuj pieniędzy,to inwestycja na lata,Oszczędności można zrobić w innej części budowy.
> Pozdrawiam Bogusia

----------


## rogbog

> Zamówiliśmy dachówke ... więc zasypie cie teraz pytaniami
> Czy ona ma odcień granatu?
> jaki kolor klinkieru na kominie masz?
> Czy faktycznie wchodzi jej 12 szt?m2 bo jak zabraknie to sie załamie?
> No i najwazniejsze jak ją sie układa dekarze nie marudzili?
> Ja dopóki jej nie zobacze na budowie to będe się denerwowac czy aby napewno ten kolor zamówiłam (papieru każą podpisac że znam kolor ).
> Potem zacznie się wydziwianie z oknami ..ty masz przepiekne okna (pewnie kolor ściągne od ciebieElewacje planujemy kawe z mlekiem tylko niewiem czy nie będzie smutaskowy ten nasz dom ..hmm ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku  ...prześledze twoje szukanie koloru
> pzdr.
> Marta
> ...



Cieszę,że mogę służyć pomocą  :big grin:  .Postaram się odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytania
-jeżeli chodzi o odcień-to nie wiem skąd się wzięła nazwa GRANAT brązowy-koło granatu to nie leżało  :big tongue:  -w słońcu ma bardziej odcień ciemnej wiśni
zresztą zobacz na zbliżeniu


przed zakupem widzieliśmy ją na placu-w słońcu i spodobała nam się

-co do ilości- z moich wyliczeń wynika,że na m2 wychodzi 12 sztuk
-jeśli chodzi o dekarzy-są bardzo doświadczeni,ale jak przy pierwszej rozmowie
powiedzieliśmy,że mamy tę dachówkę to oczy mieli jakieś dziwne  :ohmy:  -nie wiem z czego to wynikało  :Confused:  , ale przy układaniu nie narzekali  :Evil:  

-nasze okna to złoty dąb z OKNOPLASTU KRAKÓW-kolor jest bardzo ładny  :cool:  
 okleina wygląda jak prawdziwe drewno(ja tak to widzę  :ohmy:  )-ściągaj kolor-będzie mi miło

-zastanawiamy się też nad kolorem elewacji-podpowiedziano mi na forum,że świetny byłby kolor karmelowy-jestem za.Na szczęście z tym mamy sporo czasu-zamiarujemy pomalować elewacje jak inni sąsziedzi zrobią te najbardziej
kurzliwe prace  :big tongue:  coby się nam nie pobrudziła elewacja  :Wink2:   :smile:  
-kolor klinkieru  :ohmy:  -nie ma jakiejś specjalnej nazwy-ale jest brązowy

Chętnie też będę sledziła Twoją budowę-zamieszczaj dużo zdjęć-słowa nie kształtują tak wyobraźni jak obraz

Pozdrawiam Bogusia  :big grin:

----------


## CMYK

> Poszukuję dachu z dachówka Mrsylką bez znaczenia kolor, choc najlepiej naturalny


oto marsylka angobowana firmy Tondach


CMyK

----------


## qqrq5

> Napisał qqrq5
> 
> Poszukuję dachu z dachówka Mrsylką bez znaczenia kolor, choc najlepiej naturalny  
> 
> 
> oto marsylka angobowana firmy Tondach
> CMyK


a jakies zblizenie???

normalnie oszalałam na pukcie tej dachowki i przeszedł czas zamawiania
ale musze sie upewnic czy naprawde jest taka piekna   :Roll:

----------


## kabietka

Braas kasztanowy z powłoką cisar :O)





Pozdrawiam

----------


## CMYK

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał qqrq5
> 
> ...




dachowka







jest piekna i jedynie zmienilbym ja na karpiówke mialem szczescie bo w Pruszczu jest jedyny dystrybutor firmy tonadch w pomorskim i byl bardzo konkurencyjny takze fakturowo  :Wink2:  
CMyK

----------


## sowa (monikaka)

Trzeba pokazać dach-proszę  :big grin:  


Dach pokryty blachodachówką Plannja satynowaną,kolor ceglasty.

----------


## Sloneczko

*CMYK*, rzeczywiście, piękna dachówka.

Która to Marsylka? Jaki kolor? Właśnie taki, lekko przydymiony ceglasty bardzo mi się podoba, a w jest Krakowie przedstawiciel Tondachu: http://www.tondach.pl/dachowki/

Ile płaciłeś za m2?

Na razie mamy taką propozycję z Nelskampa: 



ale mnie bardziej podoba się Twoja Marsylka  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Monikaka*, masz swój prywatny helikopter?   :ohmy:   Jak zrobiłaś to zdjęcie?  :smile:

----------


## sowa (monikaka)

Zdjęcie z samolotu-modelu latającego  :big grin:

----------


## andrzej74

Rubin 13 kasztan ruppa, kładziony w marcu b.r.

----------


## qqrq5

> Napisał qqrq5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał CMYK
> 
> ...


o tak piekna jest   :Roll:

----------


## mundzia

u nas jest dachówka karpiówka prążkowana, kładzona w koronkę firmy Jopek, i wygląda tak:

----------


## LuMa

Do kolekcji. Chyba jeszcze nie było: Achat miedziany Ruppa. Najbardziej lubię nasz dach, kiedy widzę fale, a nie "wałki"   :big grin:  
To mój debiut przy wklejaniu zdjęć, więc za ewentualne "szkody" na stronie przepraszam.

----------


## qqrq5

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał qqrq5
> 
> ...


juz mi sie odwidziała kiedy zobaczyłam na zywo   :oops:

----------


## Lunetka

Czy coś przeoczyłam? Czy nikt nie chwalił się KARPIÓWKĄ?

----------


## semir

to nasz dach   :smile:  


dachówka ceramiczna Roben średzka falista czarna

----------


## Lunetka

> Czy coś przeoczyłam? Czy nikt nie chwalił się KARPIÓWKĄ?


Przepraszam *mundzia* za przeoczenie   :Lol:

----------


## lutea

Witam, 
czy ktoś mi poradzi gdzie na forum jest informacja o dachówce ERLUSA lub może coś. ktoś słyszał o ERLUSIE?
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Redwald

Tak wygląda dach na Naszym domu  :smile: 
Dachówka cementowa Brass.

----------


## slaw79

mozecie napisac cos o dachowce z IBF

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Rogbog -  sliczna ta dachówka, naprawdę bardzo elegancka!

Gratuluję doskonałego gustu w wyborze dachówki......

ja też mam taką  :Lol:

----------


## semir

tu z drugiej strony i już z okuciami

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> 



A kto tu mieszka? ŻWIREK i MUCHOMOREK....

----------


## Karpatka

My wprawdzie dopiero startujemy z dachem, ale już się nie mogę doczekać efektu końcowego, więc pozwólcie, że wyskoczę chwilowo z rozruchem  :oops:  
Dachówka Koramic L15 antracyt

----------


## sutruh

to jest nasz dach - dachówka liść jesienny

----------


## Stelka

Dachówka BRAAS ,GRECKA,CZARNA

----------


## jadwiga_w

Dachóweczka IBF, ciemny brąz, rzymska, w całości wygląda tak:

----------


## Waldemaro2007

Witam....
O to moj daszek...jeszcze nie skonczony ale widac juz cos  :smile: 

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...e0d2b2050.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...6d961bfb0.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...00107a58f.html

Pozdr.

----------


## mika31

To mój nowiutki Kron Pruszyńskiego:

----------


## kujurek

Witam
powielu debatach na temat wyższości blachodachówki nad dachówką lub odwrotnie wybraliśmy wyjście pośrednie. Czyli dachówkę cementową BRAAS w nowej technologii CISAR. Jest to dachówka romańska w kolorze kasztanowym. Zainteresowanych odsyłam do strony producenta http://www.braas.pl/default1.asp?nodeid=717
A tak wygląda na moim dachu

W naturze kolor wygląda trochę lepiej niż na zdjęciach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> to jest nasz dach - dachówka liść jesienny


Czy to jest może Nelskamp?

----------


## wartownik

> Czy to jest może Nelskamp?


-

----------


## rogbog

> Rogbog -  sliczna ta dachówka, naprawdę bardzo elegancka!
> 
> Gratuluję doskonałego gustu w wyborze dachówki......
> 
> ja też mam taką


Witaj, trochę mnie tu nie było więc dopiero dzisiaj Dzięki za słowa uznania  :Lol:  
Ale widzę,że dobry gust mają tez inni  :cool:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:  


mój dach od strony wschodniej

Pozdrawiam Bogusia  :big tongue:

----------


## sara_78

TO JA TEZ POKĄŻĘ SWÓJ DACH-RUPPCERAMIKA "SIRIUS-13" CIEMNY BRAZ BARWIONY W MASIE 
http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz582oo9.jpg
http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz578vm1.jpg
http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz577pw3.jpg
 :D [/img]

----------


## bryta

Creaton  Futura wisnia glazurowana

----------

bryta sliczny dom. Co to za projekt?

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasz "jesienny liść" Nelskampa przyjechał dzisiaj. Na zdjęciu widać też dachówkę, którą dostaliśmy wcześniej na próbę, ale gorszej kategorii:

----------


## aka z Ina

*rogbog*-śliczna twa dachówka!!!!przypadła mi...............  :Wink2:  !

----------


## rogbog

:smile:  Aka dzięki -to jeszcze jedno zdjęcie.  :big tongue:  


P.S. W twoim dzienniku dojrzałam drzwi zewnętrzne-my będziemy mieć takie same  :big grin:  (tylko bez naświetla).

Pozdrawiam Bogusia  :big grin:

----------


## monikach

> TO JA TEZ POKĄŻĘ SWÓJ DACH-RUPPCERAMIKA "SIRIUS-13" CIEMNY BRAZ BARWIONY W MASIE 
> http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz582oo9.jpg
> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz578vm1.jpg
> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?i...braz577pw3.jpg
>  [/img]


*sara_78* baaardzo spodobał mi się Twój komin   :oops:   :Wink2:  ...tzn. kamień którym go obłożyliście  :big grin:   Czy ten kamień zamierzacie umieścić też na elewacji? Dach bardzo ładnie się prezentuje  :cool:   :big grin:  ...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zakrzewianka

przepraszam

a czy ktoś ma może czerwoną dachówkę i do tego stalowe rynny? (tzn. w kolorze stali - myślę Tytan cynk)?

Może macie zdjęcia takiej kombinacji?

pozdrawiam

----------


## aga2302

Ja kupilam brassa celtycką brąz w październiku kryjemy dacg wkleję zdjęcia :smile: Witam na forum po raz ierwszy  :oops:   :smile:

----------


## bryta

> bryta sliczny dom. Co to za projekt?


Dom pod Jarzabem Archon

----------


## rael_ww

> wior o-b-sikowy 
> w stanie swiezym


Jak Twój dach wygląda teraz? Pokażesz zdjęcie?
...i jaki może być koszt wykonania takiego dachu?

----------


## sara_78

Dzięki *monikach*- mówiąc nieskromnie mi też bardzo podobaja się moje kominy, są obłożone piaskowcem i tak jak pytałaś, cokół wkoło domu i słupy przy tarasie i przy wejściu głównym też będą tak zrobione, może jeszcze grill na tarasie bedzie też w takim stylu...Pozdrawiam sara_78

----------


## aka z Ina

*rogbog*-co za połysk  :big grin:  jeszcze raz potwierdzam b.ładna dachówka  :smile:

----------


## rogbog

:big grin:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  


i  


Dzięki
Pozdrawiam Bogusia

----------


## kropkq

Mój daszek  :Lol:  Jeszcze cieplutki  :Lol:  świeżo oddany.... z wiechą  :Lol:

----------


## Damro

A ma  ktoś położony roben kasztanowy?

----------


## mayland

Blachodachówka Budmat-Aria, czarna mat

----------


## SZEFLERA

> A ma  ktoś położony roben kasztanowy?


My mamy, postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia  :wink: 
Tutaj -> ostatni post

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Damro
> 
> A ma  ktoś położony roben kasztanowy?
> 
> 
> My mamy, postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia 
> Tutaj -> ostatni post


Dzięki *Szeflera* piękny Twój daszek  :big tongue:  ,sporo cię musiał kosztować a jakie planujesz okna i jakiego koloru?

----------


## Zochna

> Jak Twój dach wygląda teraz? Pokażesz zdjęcie?
> ...i jaki może być koszt wykonania takiego dachu?


przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz , ale nie zauwazylam Twojego pytania wczesniej.

Dach zrobil sie taki srebrzysto-szary i bedzie jeszcze "szarzal"
nie mam niestety lepszego zdjecia - "na zywo" jest ciemniejszy.
Koszt od zeszlego roku napewno sie sporo zmienil - takze radze pytac u zrodla  :smile:

----------


## SZEFLERA

> Dzięki *Szeflera* piękny Twój daszek  ,sporo cię musiał kosztować a jakie planujesz okna i jakiego koloru?


Dziękować  :smile:  No tani nie był, ale nic nie jest tanie przy budowie  :wink:  Okna białe, pcv.
A teraz jest już prawie skończony  :big grin:  :

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> A i tu mojego domku daszek.


A to jest Manuela czyż nie tak ?  :Lol:  
Ja buduję Emanuelkę.   :big tongue: 
Ścianka podniesiona o 1pustaczek ?  :ohmy:  
U mnie też.
Podaj rodzaj dachówki. Podoba mi się.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Recznie formowana dachowka   - moim zdaniem _miodzio_ 
> Manufaktura w Polsce - 99% na rynek brytyjski ..
> 
> - typ cottage 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mnich/mniszka
> ...


Dachówka owszem miodzio. To w kwestii wyglądu.
A eksploatacja, szorstka powierzchnia szybko zbierze zabrudzenia, mech itp.
No niestety nie samym wyglądem dach żyje.

----------


## fasola25

> Mój daszek  Jeszcze cieplutki  świeżo oddany.... z wiechą



kurcze, ale masz porzadek na budowie  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
niesamowite - gratuluję!!

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a to nasz

----------


## Petroniusz

Na dachu BRAAS cementowa celtycka. W realu wygląda jeszcze ładniej

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## LubMar

a oto i mój skromny daszek i troche więcej

----------


## MadziaZG

*Witam*
*A ja mam pytanie odnośnie dachu
Czy taki dach jak na zdjęciu poniżej bedzie dużo droższy niż dach dwu-spadowy
pozierzchnia dachu wynosi 200m2.
Dzięki za odp.*

pozdrawiam Madzia  :Smile:

----------


## glowac

> I wspominany wcześniej Creaton Domino kolor łupek prosto z dachu pontypendy.
> 
> i jeszcze w promieniach zachodzącego słońca:
> 
> *malmuc*, ale dlaczego, aż zawrót głowy ?


zwiedziliśmy chyba wszystkie okoliczne domy z Domino na dachu i teraz nie wyobrażamy sobie nic innego na naszym.
Oby nas cena  nie powaliła na kolana   :Lol:

----------


## fasola25

> Napisał pontypendy
> 
> I wspominany wcześniej Creaton Domino kolor łupek prosto z dachu pontypendy.
> 
> i jeszcze w promieniach zachodzącego słońca:
> 
> *malmuc*, ale dlaczego, aż zawrót głowy ?
> 
> 
> ...



 :smile:  doskonale Was rozumiem
jak zobaczyłam domino - wiedziałam, że innego dachu nie chcę
własnie dekarze kończą układanie dachu, jak tylko bedzie gotowy wstawię zdjęcie

----------


## Sloneczko

> pozdrawiam Madzia


*MadziuZG*, pozwól, że pomogę  :smile: 

Awatar nie może być tak duży, bo będzie rozwalał każdą stronę na której się wpiszesz.
Zrób go w tym rozmiarze (największy jaki jest dozwolony): 

Adres z właściwości jest taki: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9346/madziazgyw5.jpg

Dzięki.

----------


## glowac

> Napisał glowac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pontypendy
> 
> ...


z niecierpliwością czekam na efekty   :big tongue:  
My mamy troszke obaw jak Domino będzie wyglądalo na naszym dachu   :Roll: ?
Najładniej prezentuje się w nowoczesnych bryłach - ale myślę, że nie będzie tak źle   :smile:

----------


## kropkq

> Napisał kropkq
> 
> Mój daszek  Jeszcze cieplutki  świeżo oddany.... z wiechą  
>  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> kurcze, ale masz porzadek na budowie    
> niesamowite - gratuluję!!


Każdy jest zdziwiony  :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Ale my lubimy przebywać na działce i coś  robić   :Lol:  
*Fasola 25*
Ps Życie podobno zaczyna sie po czterdziestce  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  coś o tym wiem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kabietka

> *Witam*
> *A ja mam pytanie odnośnie dachu
> Czy taki dach jak na zdjęciu poniżej bedzie dużo droższy niż dach dwu-spadowy
> pozierzchnia dachu wynosi 200m2.
> Dzięki za odp.*
> 
> pozdrawiam Madzia


Moim skromnym zdaniem to niestety ale będzie droższy :O(
Tak  około 45% na korzyść dwuspadowego.

Robocizna będzie więcej kosztować  a  i  dachówek -gąsiorów jest wiecej  no i więcej obróbek dekarskich.

Niestety  chcąc mieć ładny dach trzeba słono zapłacić :O(

----------


## efilo

Ładny, ale niepraktyczny... albo wyglądający jak za przyduży kapelusz na długaśnej nóżce (piję do podnoszenia ścianki kolankowej   :Wink2: )

My będziemy mieć 'stodołę' i mamy nadzieję że mimo tego nasz dach będzie... najśliczniejszy na świecie   :Lol:

----------


## Damro

> Napisał MadziaZG
> 
> *Witam*
> *A ja mam pytanie odnośnie dachu
> Czy taki dach jak na zdjęciu poniżej bedzie dużo droższy niż dach dwu-spadowy
> pozierzchnia dachu wynosi 200m2.
> Dzięki za odp.*
> 
> pozdrawiam Madzia 
> ...

----------


## MadziaZG

:big grin:  *Witam
Znalazłam taki sam domek tylko z dachem dwu-spadowym
*
 
*czy ten dach będzie dużo tańszy od dachu cztero-spadowego?????*
*który Waszym zdaniem dom będzie tańszy w budowie????*
*A jeszcze zastanawiam się nad takim domkiem*

----------


## Mags

Mi się bardzo podoba ta wersja z 2-spadowym dachem. Nawet ta kolorystyka. 
Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu zyskasz dodatkowe kilka metrów powierzchni na górze, a wykończenie poddasza - wełna, regipsy itp - będą łatwiejsze do wykonania. Tak myślę. A czy suma sumarum wyjdzie to taniej, może trochę tak. Jednak wizualnie podoba mi się bardziej. 
Ten ostatni domek z wyglądu całkiem sobie, ale przede wszystkim to Tobie powinien się podobać. No i nie patrz na elewację w tym wypadku, bo najważniejsze są rzuty kondygnacji, czyli jak rozplanowane są pomieszczenia. To od tego będzie zależeć jaki projekt wybierzesz.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Wyjdzie taniej i to raczej_ "znacznie"_ niż _"trochę"_. 
-prostrza (tańsza ) więźba
-mniej gąsiorów z całym ich "osprzętem"
-powierzchnia samego dachu chyba też mniejsza
-kominy ponad dachem mniejsze
-okna w lukarnie tańsze bo standardowe
-brak okien połaciowych (drogich)
-zyskujesz balkon nad wykuszem
-podobna sytuacja z wykończeniem wnętrza-taniej bo prościej,mniej kantów(mniej odpadów)
tak jak pisze *Mags*_ zyskasz kilkanaście metrów pow. użytkowej, którą dodatkowo będzie łatwiej sensownie wykorzystać
Dla mnie zdecydowanie dwuspadowy. Z naczółków też bym zrezygnował.
 :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

Popieram piotra.

I też bym zrezygnowała z naczółków. Niepotrzebnie podrażają więźbę i dodatkowo kwestia gustu - mnie się nie podobają.

----------


## Aleksandra W.

i ja nareszcie mogę tu wrzucić mój daszek: (Creaton)


i komin:

----------


## mruva

Witam;

Jeżeli macie dachy pokryte* gontami*, to bardzo proszę pochwalcie się nimi.

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## ashca

> ulanka napisał:
> Bluszcz 2 napisał:
> tak, podnieśliśmy ściakę kolnkową i czy widać różnicę, czy coś zmienił sie wygląd?, chyba nie
> 
> 
> jednak tak. Na razie tego tak nie widac, bo jest to stan surowy. Jak elewacja bedzie jasna, bedzie doskonale widac, ze odleglosc od okien do okapu jest zbyt duza.
> 
> nie masz wrazenia zbyt płytko osadzonego na bryle dachu?
> 
> ...


My mamy bluszcza bez podniesionej ściany kolankowej. Dachówka Brass czarna grecka

----------


## CoolaTT

A ja w przeciwieństwie do większości dom mam drewniany i dach kryty blachodachówką Plannja Royal.

----------


## kasia Z10

My mamy holenderkę amarantową

----------


## mayland

CoolaTT przymierzałam sie do Planji  :Lol:  Ładny domek  :Wink2:   Ostatecznie wybrałam jednak Budmat.

----------


## Magda2005

> A ja w przeciwieństwie do większości dom mam drewniany i dach kryty blachodachówką Plannja Royal.



Bardzo ładny dach (dom również   :smile:   ). U nas też będzie Plannja. Cieszę sie że tak fajnie wygląda.

pozdrawiam,

----------


## mruva

*Co z tymi gontami czy nikt nie robi takiego pokrycia, pochwalcie się proszę.*
Pozdrawiam.   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

mruva *daggulka* ma dach kryty gontem. Zajrzyj do Jej dziennika  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mruva

Dzięki za namiar.

----------


## ricardo1

Witajcie, a oto nasz Roben Czarno-brązowy:

----------


## CoolaTT

[quote="Magda2005"]


> A ja w przeciwieństwie do większości dom mam drewniany i dach kryty blachodachówką Plannja Royal.
> 
> Bardzo ładny dach (dom również    ). U nas też będzie Plannja. Cieszę sie że tak fajnie wygląda.
> 
> pozdrawiam,



Cieszę się, że się Wam podoba.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasz Nelskamp tak się zaczyna prezentować na dachu:

----------


## Amtla

*Słoneczko,*

ślicznie się zapowiada. A jaki to kolorek?

----------


## Sloneczko

To jest betonowy Nelskamp, "jesienny liść", czy jakoś tak  :smile: 

Nieskromnie dodam, że w słońcu wygląda jeszcze lepiej   :oops:

----------


## Amtla

*Słoneczko*

Czekam więc na zbliżenie w słonku  :Wink2:  

Czy kolorek wpada  raczej w brązy czy w czerwienie?

----------


## Sloneczko

Było trochę słońca  :smile: 



Kolor się zmienia. Raz jest bardziej czekoladowy, raz czerwony. Jeszcze nie wiem, jak będzie wyglądał po deszczu, ale... nie spieszy mi się dowiedzieć  :big grin:

----------


## prystelka

Mam pytanie do osób kryjący dachy  Robenem czarnobrązowym (jest tu kilka)  :Wink2:  Czym malowaliście ewentualne odpryski lub podocinane dachówki?  :oops:

----------


## ricardo1

> Mam pytanie do osób kryjący dachy  Robenem czarnobrązowym (jest tu kilka)  Czym malowaliście ewentualne odpryski lub podocinane dachówki?


My jeszcze niczym nie malowaliśmy ale planujemy wziąć jedną dachóweczkę, iść do mieszalni farb aby nam dorobili puszeczkę farby akrylowej i tym pomalować. 
To jest pomysł forumowego Michała Dąbrowicza, specjalisty od dachówek.

----------


## Amtla

*Słoneczko*

Śliczny ten "jesienny liść" oczywiście jesienną porą  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Mam nadzieję, że i w lecie nie będzie gorszy  :wink:

----------


## JanuszC

Nasz Fistaszek i średzka falista miedziana Robena.
Nie wiem czy umiem wklejać ale spróbuję:



Już wiem , dziękuję za pomoc. Teraz jestem prawie tak mądry jak weterani forum. 
Skoro tak dobrze mi idzie to jeszcze jedno:

I jeszcze:

----------


## Sloneczko

Umiesz, tylko adres zdjęcia musi mieć rozszerzenie "jpg", a z tym na Onecie trudno   :smile:

----------


## kirkris

wstaw na serwer który pozawala na upublicznianie zdjęć i ponownie wklej  :smile: 
(fotosik, photobucket, imageshack itp)

----------


## slaw79

Witam serdecznie
Czy ktos moze pokazac dach kryty dachowka BRASS romanska grafit

----------


## Sloneczko

*Slaw*, specjalnie dla Ciebie (akurat miałam czas  :wink: ) przeglądnęłam poprzednie wątki i znalazłam tę dachówkę u *ANIILISA*: http://forum.muratordom.pl/pokazcie-...t81343-240.htm







Sprawdź sam, może jeszcze ktoś ma.

----------


## genezyp

Jak dla mnie wszystko z papy poleci na deske czołową, która szybko zgnije. Nie dało sie zawinąć papy do rynny? Wg mnie rozwiązanie kiepskie.

----------


## tomraider

> Wg mnie rozwiązanie kiepskie.


Łaskawca  :wink: . Okap jest do rozebrania i zrobienia prawidłowo od nowa. Żle rozmierzyli dach i rynna nie wyszła tam gdzie powinna, zresztą tak jak teraz też  jest za nisko. Był tu kiedyś na FM temat  ,,okap dachu- detal''  tam jest zalecane i prawidłowe rozwiązanie okapu ze sprowadzeniem skroplin z papy do rynny. daj zdjęcia obróbki papą komina, też nieciekawie wygląda

----------


## splatch

Zarówno deska czołowa oraz papa była przybita przez cieśli, ponieważ dekarze nie wchodzili od razu po nich. Do pierwszej deski czołowej jest teraz przybita druga, która podnosi rynnę wyżej. Jako laik nie za bardzo rozumiem w jakim celu dachówka musi schodzić do rynny, jeśli już tam jest pas nadrynnowy. Dobrze będzie to wiedzieć aby móc omówić ten detal z dekarzem. Inaczej sprowadzi się to do "mojszości" prawd.  :wink:  Przyznam szczerze, że poza wywinięciem papy jako laik nie widziałem innych wad.

Co do komina, który jest na zdjęciach to papa jest po cieślach, bo sam komin był murowany już po deskowaniu i papowaniu po wycięciu dziury w dachu. Dekarze chyba mają zrobić wydrę, której jeszcze nie zaczęli. Czy mają zrobić jeszcze coś z papą przed tym? Drugi, większy komin z jednej strony ma połać o mniejszym nachyleniu (11 st), która jest pokryta termozgrzewalką wywiniętą do wysokości łat (foto niżej). Z drugiej strony połać ma 40 stopni.



Nie wiem co z tym kawałkiem. Jest to za kominem, gdzie zmienia się załamanie połaci z wspomnianych 40 na 11 stopni.


Edit: dotakowe pytanie - jak przy takim wywinięciu papy uniknąć*później powstania załamania i "basenu" przed wyprowadzeniem jej do rynny?

----------


## splatch

Kolejny detal - czy w koszu kontrłaty mogą być inaczej niż prostopadle? Jak wówczas wesprzeć blachę.

----------


## animuss

Dlaczego do obróbki komina przy kryciu wstępnym nie użyto kawałka papy termozgrzewalnej ?

----------


## splatch

> Dlaczego do obróbki komina przy kryciu wstępnym nie użyto kawałka papy termozgrzewalnej ?


Nikt wówczas o tym nie pomyślał. Dzisiaj będę impregnował komin, zweryfikuję*jeszcze czy jest chociaż dobrze wywinięta.

----------


## Dzikol

Witam. Czy Ktoś widział tak spieprzoną robotę Pana Dekarza? Proszę o opinie.
https://picasaweb.google.com/Wiesiek...eat=directlink

----------


## modena

Witam
 Czy rozcięcie w kalenicy ( wentylacja dla poddasza nieużytkowego)  powinno być jakoś zabezpieczone przed owadami  i jak to zrobić ?
Czy przy poddaszu nieużytkowym można  jakoś inaczej rozwiązać kwestię wentylacji  ( niż rozcięcie w kalenicy)?
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## genezyp

Ja dalem w kalenicy pasek membrany paroprzepuszczalnej

----------


## Jan P.

Kratki wentylacyjne na przestrzał . Jan.

----------


## CityMatic

> Kratki wentylacyjne na przestrzał . Jan.


To  źle czy dobrze?
http://www.wentylacyjny.pl/1335-49-2...najlepszy.html
Uważam, że dobrze więc po co to stwierdzenie?

----------


## tomraider

> To  źle czy dobrze?,Uważam, że dobrze więc po co to stwierdzenie?


Oczywiście że dobrze, Janowi chyba chodziło o komin ze zdjęć splatch, z jednej strony ma 3 kanały , z drugiej dwa , więc chyba na przestrzał nie jest.

----------


## Jan P.

Nieporozumienie. Chodziło o pytanie o wentylacji na strychu nieużytkowym. Jan

----------


## Pyxis

> Nieporozumienie. Chodziło o pytanie o wentylacji na strychu nieużytkowym. Jan


Mam nad poddaszem uzytkowym taki stryszek "czolgany". Lezy tam glazura zapasowa, dachowki i pare pudelek. Tez nalezy go jakos specjalnie wentylowac? Samam infiltracja tego nie zalatwi?

----------


## modena

> Kratki wentylacyjne na przestrzał . Jan.


Witam.
Panie Janie  na dachu mam mieć deski , papę , dachówkę  a w ścianach szczytowych właśnie kratki wentylacyjne na przestrzał   . Czy to wystarczy czy  jest konieczne robić jeszcze rozcięcie w kalenicy ?
 Na pewno trzeba jeszcze zrobić wlot powietrza  w podbitce , prawda?

Czy przez to rozcięcie w kalenicy nie wlatuje woda do środka?
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## splatch

Schemat (nie w skali) jak wygląda okap po poprawkach (fioletowe blachy, czerwona papa):

I jak wychodzi rynna i dachówka z góry i z boku.

----------


## splatch

> Oczywiście że dobrze, Janowi chyba chodziło o komin ze zdjęć splatch, z jednej strony ma 3 kanały , z drugiej dwa , więc chyba na przestrzał nie jest.


Trzecia kratka nie jest wentylacyjna tylko do komina gazowego dwukanałowego tzn. spaliny + powietrze, stąd nie ma przelotu żeby ciąg nie był odwrócony. Od wentylacji są 4 kanały w 2 pustakach i tu jest na przelot.

----------


## splatch

> Oczywiście że dobrze, Janowi chyba chodziło o komin ze zdjęć splatch, z jednej strony ma 3 kanały , z drugiej dwa , więc chyba na przestrzał nie jest.


Trzecia kratka jest od komina spalinowo-powietrznego, dlatego nie jest na przelot.

----------


## turalyon

Wg mnie żle jest zrobiony ten okap - obróbka blacharska spod papy powinna wpadać do rynny a nie przed nią - bedzie ci kapało po desce. Wczesniej by kapało po wewnętrznej stronie, teraz bedzie po zewnętrznej

----------


## tomraider

> Wg mnie żle jest zrobiony ten okap - obróbka blacharska spod papy powinna wpadać do rynny a nie przed nią - będzie ci kapało po desce. Wczesniej by kapało po wewnętrznej stronie, teraz bedzie po zewnętrznej


Zgadzam się , na dodatek brak wentylacji połaci bo  ostatni rząd leży na pasie nadrynnowym a nie na kratce wentylacyjnej, Kosmetyczne poprawki dadzą kosmetyczne efekty, ten okap i tak rozbierzesz , za parę czy parenaście lat, tylko już wtedy za ekstra pieniądze i przy braku wentylacji może się więcej złego porobić. 
ps.przewód spalinowo-powietrzny  kotła wyprowadza się ponad komin.

----------


## splatch

> Zgadzam się , na dodatek brak wentylacji połaci bo  ostatni rząd leży na pasie nadrynnowym a nie na kratce wentylacyjnej, Kosmetyczne poprawki dadzą kosmetyczne efekty, ten okap i tak rozbierzesz , za parę czy parenaście lat, tylko już wtedy za ekstra pieniądze i przy braku wentylacji może się więcej złego porobić. 
> ps.przewód spalinowo-powietrzny  kotła wyprowadza się ponad komin.


Przewód spalinowy jest wyprowadzony ponad komin. Powietrzny jest zakończony wcześniej.

Od zewnątrz deski czołowe są*obrobione blachą. Samo rozwiązanie jest spójne z tym, co proponuje doradca BRAAS w artykule Anatomia okapu. Nie rozumiem jak przy dachówce płaskiej miałaby wyglądać*kratka wentylacyjna.

----------


## Jan P.

Jeśli deska czołowa jest obrobiona blachą to ok. Co to za blacha jest widoczna na papie ?. Jan.

----------


## Dzikol

Witam, ponawiam pytanie.
Czy uważacie, że ten dach jest dobrze wykonany?
Zdjęcia dachu pod tym linkiem.
https://picasaweb.google.com/Wiesiek...eat=directlink

----------


## hokejgk1

A oni te SPAX-y to na trzeźwo wkręcali ?

----------


## Bracianka

Może to nie cały dach, ale czy ten komin jest dobrze obrobiony? Chodzi mi o względy techniczne, bo wizualnie i tak nam się raczej nie podoba, obróbka jest strasznie szeroka. Podobno tak zrobiona obróbka ma "zminimalizować ryzyko podciekania". My laicy jesteśmy, nie znamy się.

----------


## turalyon

Daj lepsze zdjecia. Wizualne żeczywiscie za duża ta obróbka

----------


## Bracianka

Na razie tylko takie mogę zdjęcia wstawić.

----------


## tomraider

> Czy uważacie, że ten dach jest dobrze wykonany?


Ten dach nadaje się już tylko do rozbiórki. Szkoda pisać , kaszana na maxa.

----------


## meticho

Witam, ja tez z prośbą 
 Czy uważacie, że ten dach jest dobrze wykonany?
 Zdjęcia dachu pod tym linkiem

----------


## Bracianka

Hop hop, podbijam moje pytanie.

----------


## Jan P.

Górna blacha powinna być cięta do końca arkuszy i zrobiony zakład . Zrobili wcinkę i z wydry po obu stronach będzie ciekło. Jan.

----------


## Bracianka

A teraz poproszę po polsku  :wink:

----------


## pawko_

Dzikol nie trzeba znać się na dachach żeby Ci udzielić opdowiedzi. Co to ku..a jest ? Jakby to był mój dach to chyba rozpłakałbym się.

----------


## Jan P.

Picasa nie otwiera zdjęć jest error 500 :sad:  Jan.

----------


## Bracianka

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

To linki do zdjęć.

----------


## modena

Czy ta taśma kalenicowa będzie dobra ? Chciałabym  aluminium , bez szmaty poliestrowej
Czy możecie to polecić ?
http://www.dodachu.pl/sklep/index.ph...roll-300mm-ivt

P.S. Nie kupię dopóki  mi tu Panowie fachowcy nie potwierdzicie  :big grin:   :roll eyes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czy uważacie, że ten dach jest dobrze wykonany?


Masz zniszczony materiał a do tego przy kryciu wstępnym wykonanym folią cały dach (oczywiście pokrycie) jest do rozebrania a folia i część blachodachówki do wymiany. Współczuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Czy ta taśma kalenicowa będzie dobra ? Chciałabym  aluminium , bez szmaty poliestrowej


Z otworami ,których nie można przyciskając dłonią zamknąć  w trakcie montażu. 
http://www.niuwsky.pl/product-pol-52...lta-Folie.html

----------


## modena

> Z otworami ,których nie można przyciskając dłonią zamknąć  w trakcie montażu.


Duże otwory lepsze? 
Mój pan od dachu coś mówił że przez te otwory wpada śnieg do środka ( on by wolał z poliestrem :sick: ), ale przy papie to chyba nie ma znaczenia że wpada tam śnieg?

----------


## PawelWo

Tak robią dachy w UK. Codziennie się budzę i widzę to z okna mojej sypialni. Kosz jest wykonany wybitnie, brak dachówek krańcowych a o trzymaniu lini dachówek nie wspomnę. To są dopiero cuda. Anglicy z budownictwem sa daleko za murzynami  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Duże otwory lepsze? 
> Mój pan od dachu coś mówił że przez te otwory wpada śnieg do środka ( on by wolał z poliestrem), ale przy papie to chyba nie ma znaczenia że wpada tam śnieg?


Troszkę śniegu nawet jak wpadnie nie zaszkodzi udrożni obmyje  otwory z pajęczyn, pyłu i kurzu .Przeważnie powietrze wchodzi dołem pod pokrycie wstępne ale suchy śnieg potrafi przenikać wszędzie,również   pomiędzy dachówkami, dlatego krycie wstępne powinno być szczelne .Jeżeli krycie wstępne  jest z papy to w trudnych miejscach do obrobienia ,kominy, okna dachowe,wyłazy,itd..najlepiej użyć cieńszej papy termozgrzewalnej i skleić .

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Tak wyszedł dach z dachówki Erlus Karat XXL:

----------


## Jan P.

Z daleka to i moja teściowa wygląda w miarę dobrze. Jan.

----------


## tomraider

> Z daleka to i moja teściowa wygląda w miarę dobrze. Jan.


Moja i z bliska i z daleka wygląda w miarę nieciekawie.

----------


## P&D

Witam!
Dach jeszcze nie skończony ale proszę o uwagi jeżeli należałoby poprawić już coś na tym etapie.
Dachówka Meyer Holsen, pełne deskowanie ,membrana Corotop red strong 180,obróbki blacha plannja.

Dla mnie jest ok ale może uda się zasięgnąć opinii Jana i Andrzeja  :wink:

----------


## zolka

:smile:

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Wiem że trochę OT ale szukam domów pokrytych płaską dachówką w okolicy Malborka, Tczewa, Elbląga, Kwidzyna. Firmy handlujące dachówką nie kwapią się za bardzo do podania lokalizacji a jak wiecie dachówka w ręku a na dachu to prawie całkiem inna dachówka...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Dla mnie jest ok...


A dla mnie nie. Tradycyjnie okap źle wykonany. Folia prowadzona do rynny miejscami wystaje z pod pasa nadrynnowego. Rynna za nisko. Brak kratki wentylacyjnej okapu (wróblówki) ogranicza wentylację połaci. Pierwszy raz widzę żeby w ten sposób układać dachówki (poziomymi rzędami). Wydaje mi się, że dachówki przy oknie są uniesione. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

> Wiem że trochę OT ale szukam domów pokrytych płaską dachówką w okolicy Malborka, Tczewa, Elbląga, Kwidzyna. Firmy handlujące dachówką nie kwapią się za bardzo do podania lokalizacji a jak wiecie dachówka w ręku a na dachu to prawie całkiem inna dachówka...


Tak wyglądają kryte płaską w okolicy Krakowa  :cool:  :cool:  Na dachy położony jest antracytowy Creaton Domino.

----------


## P&D

Witam!
Dziękuję za uwagi, wkrótce wkleję zdjęcia z dokończonego dachu.
Co do wróblówki to nawet w jednym z Pana postów przeczytałem ,że przy płaskiej dachówce jest zbyteczna. Jest natomiast przecięta membrana w kalenicy co powinno podobno  wystarczyć. Z informacji od wykonawcy membrana poprowadzona do rynny ,żeby odprowadzić ewentualne skropliny.
Czy sposób układania dachówki poziomo jest błędem? ?Dziś dach jest już pociągnięty do samej góry i wygląda na bardzo równy.
Wkrótce zdjęcia zakończonego dachu.

----------


## bracki88

> Witam!
> Dziękuję za uwagi, wkrótce wkleję zdjęcia z dokończonego dachu.
> Co do wróblówki to nawet w jednym z Pana postów przeczytałem ,że przy płaskiej dachówce jest zbyteczna. Jest natomiast przecięta membrana w kalenicy co powinno podobno  wystarczyć. Z informacji od wykonawcy membrana poprowadzona do rynny ,żeby odprowadzić ewentualne skropliny.
> Czy sposób układania dachówki poziomo jest błędem? ?Dziś dach jest już pociągnięty do samej góry i wygląda na bardzo równy.
> Wkrótce zdjęcia zakończonego dachu.


Po co w takim razie przecinać u góry membranę skoro od dołu żadne powietrze nie może się dostać. Wróblówka powinna być zawsze stosowana, w przeciwnym razie jest kiszenie a nie wentylowanie. Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Co do wróblówki to nawet w jednym z Pana postów przeczytałem ,że przy płaskiej dachówce jest zbyteczna..


Mamy trzy różne rodzaje : 1. kratka wentylacyjna, 2.kratka wentylacyjna z grzebieniem okapu ( jako jeden element) .3 grzebień okapu(inaczej zwany wróblówką) .  Andrzej pewnie napisał że przy płaskiej dachówce stosuje się 1.kratkę wentylacyjną  ale bez grzebienia okapu czyli bez wróblówki. Wyjaśniłem ci? jak nie dodam zdjęcia.
Dachówkę łatwiej układać pionowymi pasami , łatwiej zakładać spinki i korygować położenie dachówek,łatwiej też sukcesywnie montować taśmę kalenicową i gąsiory.

----------


## P&D

Ok,rozumiem. Miałem zamówioną kratkę i wykonawca twierdził ,że nie ma potrzeby i tu był mój błąd,że nie zostałem przy swoim, bo koszt znikomy. Czy to można jeszcze teraz poprawić i zamontować kratkę skoro pierwsza łata jest na sztorc?

----------


## tomraider

> Ok,rozumiem. Miałem zamówioną kratkę i wykonawca twierdził ,że nie ma potrzeby i tu był mój błąd,że nie zostałem przy swoim, bo koszt znikomy. Czy to można jeszcze teraz poprawić i zamontować kratkę skoro pierwsza łata jest na sztorc?


Oczywiście że trzeba to naprawić, brak kratki uniemożliwia prawidłową wentylację co będzie miało bardzo poważne konsekwencje w postaci znacznego obniżenia trwałości  elementów drewnianych i samej dachówki która żle wentylowana będzie jako wilgotna poddawana wielu cyklom zamarzania i zaczną się nbp.odpryski. Niestety trzeba rozebrać okap, ściągnąć dachówki(najniższy rząd ), pas nadrynnowy i dobrać wysokość pierwszej łaty by zmieściła się kratka wentylacyjna, przy okazji podniesiesz rynny jak są za nisko. mam nadzieję że nie zrezygnowałeś z taśmy kalenicowej i wentylacja mająca wlot w okapie będzie miała wylot w kalenicy. Będzie okazja sprawdzić czy nie ma kieszeni z wodą.

----------


## P&D

Taśma kalenicowa jest i będzie zamontowana. Proszę jeszcze wytłumacz mi o co chodzi ze wspomnianą przez Ciebie "kieszeni z wodą"
Jutro będę rozmawiał z wykonawcą więc chciałbym wiedzieć na co jeszcze zwrócić uwagę i o czym mówię.
Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Jan P.

Dodam jeszcze , że przecięcie membrany w kalenicy nie ma nic wspólnego z wentylacją połaciową. Jan.

----------


## milek892

Witam, jestem tu nowy i przeglądam temat dachów. Tydzień temu ekipa zrobiła mi dach. Dachówka robena piemont. Czytając forum, zauważyłem za mam sporo nie dociągnięć, chciałbym się dowiedzieć od fachowców wypowiadających się na forum jakie poniosę konsekwencje popełnionych błędów, czy da sie uniknąć rozbiórki i ponownego ułożenia dachu.
Problemy które zauważyłem to:
-Brak rynienek nad oknami, kominami, kominkiem odpowietrzającym
-Przy kominach,oknach membrana dachowa została tylko wywinięta na łaty, bez dodatkowego kołnierza
-dachówki w koszu, te które były przycinane nie są w żaden sposób dodatkowo wzmocnione, po prostu leżą na ząbku
-membrana dachowa w koszu jest zrobiona na duży zakład, bez dodatkowego pasa
-gąsiory zostały przykręcone tylko na jednej śrubie bez klamry
-w koszu nie wszystkie dachówki są podłożone klinem z gąbki
-i okap jest zrobiony kolejno warstwami: membrana wpuszczona w rynne, na to kontrłata,łata, pas okapowy i grzebien i dachówka. Niewiem czy to jest dobrze? Rynny jest przymocowana do deski czołowej.

To jest tyle co zauważyłem, proszę aby wypowiedział się ktoś kto mi pomoże, bo nie chce kontynuować dalszych prac, skoro niewiem czy te są wykonane w granicach błędu, czy trzeba rozebrać dach i na nowo ułożyć membranę. W razie czego mogę wrzucić zdjęcia

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> W razie czego mogę wrzucić zdjęcia


Wrzuć zdjęcia,im więcej tym lepiej dla ciebie, opisz na zdjęciach to co ci nie pasuje i to co nie widać, bez zdjęć możesz liczyć tylko na zgadywanie a na to szkoda  czasu.

----------


## milek892

Pierwszy zestaw zdjęc

----------


## milek892

Drugi zestaw zdjęc

----------


## milek892

Trzeci zestaw

----------


## milek892

Czwarty zestaw

----------


## milek892

Piaty

----------


## milek892

Ostanie zdjęcia, czekam z niecierpliwością na uwagi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> Problemy które zauważyłem to:
> -Brak rynienek nad oknami, kominami, kominkiem odpowietrzającym
> -Przy kominach,oknach membrana dachowa została tylko wywinięta na łaty, bez dodatkowego kołnierza
> -dachówki w koszu, te które były przycinane nie są w żaden sposób dodatkowo wzmocnione, po prostu leżą na ząbku
> -membrana dachowa w koszu jest zrobiona na duży zakład, bez dodatkowego pasa
> -gąsiory zostały przykręcone tylko na jednej śrubie bez klamry
> -w koszu nie wszystkie dachówki są podłożone klinem z gąbki
> -i okap jest zrobiony kolejno warstwami: membrana wpuszczona w rynne, na to kontrłata,łata, pas okapowy i grzebien i dachówka. Niewiem czy to jest dobrze? Rynny jest przymocowana do deski czołowej.
> Pozdrawiam


Szkoda pisać co jest żle bo łatwiej napisać chyba co jest dobrze. Ten kto to zrobił już ci tego nie naprawi ,poszukaj innego lepszego. Błędy są tak oczywiste że dziwię się jak mogłeś dopuścić by tak zniszczono ci dobry materiał. a Taki ładny dom.

----------


## milek892

możesz konkretniej, co jest dobrze a co źle? czy jest konieczność zdejmowania całego pokrycia? Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> możesz konkretniej, co jest dobrze a co źle? czy jest konieczność zdejmowania całego pokrycia? Pozdrawiam


Szczelność dachu żle zrobiona ,kosze ,kominy,okna, gąsiory , taśma kalenicowa, wszystko w temacie montażu to kompletna lipa. Musisz znaleść nowego dekarza i ten oceni na miejscu co można uratować a co rozebrać. Jak zacznie padać to sam zrozumiesz jak ważne jest krycie wstępne i jak trudno je wykonać prawidłowo i trwale membraną .

----------


## milek892

Aż tak źle? Co jest nie tak z taśmą kalenicową? A jeśli chodzi o same pokrycie dachówką i obróbki czy są wykonane prawidłowo? czy problem tylko tkwi w kryciu wstępnym? Może jeszcze ktoś się wypowie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> Aż tak źle? Co jest nie tak z taśmą kalenicową? A jeśli chodzi o same pokrycie dachówką i obróbki czy są wykonane prawidłowo? czy problem tylko tkwi w kryciu wstępnym? Może jeszcze ktoś się wypowie. Pozdrawiam


Taśma kalenicowa nie jest przyklejona i dociśnięta do dachówek.U siebie sam ją kładłem, dużo z tym roboty, wyczyścić każdą dachówkę ,przykręcić wkrętem, zamocować taśmę do łaty kalenicowej, skleić taśmę z dachówką tak by zasłonić łby wkrętów i dogiąć tą cholerną karbowaną sztywną folię alu, dużo pracy i pale bolą od tej roboty. Twojego dekarza raczej palce nie bolały.   Potem każdy gąsior na klamrę i zaklepanie wąsów klamry , pierwszy i ostatni gąsior wiercony i montowany na dodatkowy wkręt z nierdzewki uszczelniony lepikiem  . Twój problem to nie tylko dach, masz za wysoko wymurowane ściany szczytowe = przemarzanie tych ścian w simie+ rozdzieranie membrany o ostre krawędzie pustaków czy zaprawy. Komin systemowy oklejony bezpośrednio płytkami imitującymi kamień bez warstwy ze styropianu = odpadną ,to tylko kwestia czasu.
Problem tkwi nie tylko lecz aż w kryciu wstępnym, które ma być szczelne , u ciebie nie może być szczelne, nie ma szans przy takim wykonaniu

----------


## milek892

Na ścianach szczytowych jest wieniec, a na nim styropian, także wydaje mi się że jest prawidłowo. taśma była dociskana nie wiem czemu tak poodchodziła. Wiem ze problem tkwi w membranie i jej połączeniach w wszystkich obróbkach. A kolejny to że nie znam dobrego dekarza, każdego musiałbym brać w ciemno i boję się tego bo nie wiadomo co wymyśli. I czy będzie to rzeczywiście fachowiec. A co do tych płytek, to robiliśmy sami i nikt w markecie nie uprzedził o tym że trzeba styropian, a pytałem...

----------


## P&D

Witam ponownie!
Zapytam tym razem czy komin jest obrobiony odpowiednio???

----------


## Jan P.

Przy nadbitce cegła za wysoko. Będzie mostek. Ocieplenie ściany powinno łączyć się z ociepleniem dachu. Chyba ten sam błąd z boku lukarny.Okap do poprawy - folia ulegnie degradacji . Koniecznie spinki na gąsiory, przy wichurze staną dęba. Sprawdzić czy przy płotku jest dodatkowa łata bo coś mi tu nie gra.Czy jest kołnierz foliowy przy oknach. Jak ktoś obrabia komin taśmą to wystawia świadectwo swojej fachowości. Jan.

----------


## P&D

> Witam!
> Dach jeszcze nie skończony ale proszę o uwagi jeżeli należałoby poprawić już coś na tym etapie.
> Dachówka Meyer Holsen, pełne deskowanie ,membrana Corotop red strong 180,obróbki blacha plannja.
> 
> Dla mnie jest ok ale może uda się zasięgnąć opinii Jana i Andrzeja





Zapytam jeszcze czy jak będzie zamontowana kratka wentylacyjna to dachówka nie powinna być lekko uniesiona a nie jak jest teraz na styk z pasem nadrynnowym. I rozumiem,że powinna być też lekko przesunięta w stronę rynny minimalnie poza pas nadrynnowy?
Andrzeju jeżeli rynna jest za nisko to ile brakuje do idealnego ułożenia ?

Dziękuję za cenne uwagi.

----------


## Jan P.

Aż się prosi żeby obrobić nokami . Taśma -patrz poprzednią wypowiedż. Jan.

----------


## milek892

> Przy nadbitce cegła za wysoko. Będzie mostek. Ocieplenie ściany powinno łączyć się z ociepleniem dachu. Chyba ten sam błąd z boku lukarny.Okap do poprawy - folia ulegnie degradacji . Koniecznie spinki na gąsiory, przy wichurze staną dęba. Sprawdzić czy przy płotku jest dodatkowa łata bo coś mi tu nie gra.Czy jest kołnierz foliowy przy oknach. Jak ktoś obrabia komin taśmą to wystawia świadectwo swojej fachowości. Jan.


Witam, przy oknach brak kołnierza, wszystkie swoje uwagi wypisałem kilka postów wcześniej. Jak poprawic okap? Proszę o ogólną ocenę dachu czy sie nadaje czy trzeba rozebrać, ewentualnie na które błedy można przymknąc oko, a które są karygodne? Pozdrawiam

----------


## P&D

Na czym dokładniej polega wspomniana obróbka nokami?

----------


## Jan P.

Każda dachówka jest osobno obrabiana blachą. Jan.

----------


## tomraider

> Aż się prosi żeby obrobić nokami . Taśma -patrz poprzednią wypowiedż. Jan.


Oczywiście że porządny dekarz zrobi płaską dachówkę na nokach , można też obrobić blachą lub ołowiem na butylu. Wszysko kwestia ile czasu i kasy się na to poświęci i jak świadomy jest inwestor , w sensie:czy wie co chce i co może chcieć mieć  :wink:

----------


## P&D

Okap będzie poprawiony ale zapytam jeszcze czy prowadzenie membrany( jak na zdjęciu )do rynny pod pasem nadrynnowym jest zasadne czy membrana powinna być zakończona na pasie nadrynnowym i na to kratka wentylacyjna.

Dziękuję za informację

----------


## piotrek0m

Jestem na etapie szukania firmy do budowy dachu, więźba + deskowanie + pokrycie. Mój dach jest dwuspadowy 275 m2 + dwa daszki + dwie lukarny + 3 wyłazy + 4-5 okien dachowych + 3 kominy. Jest więc sporo obróbek i wydaje się, że dach nie jest najprostszy w wykonaniu. Do wyboru ekipy podchodzę bardzo ostrożnie, ponieważ zdobywane własne doświadczenia każe mi bardzo krytycznie patrzeć na stosunek cena / jakość + umiejętności "fachowców". Lektura tego wątku jeszcze bardziej mnie przeraziła, a ogląd dachów w sąsiedztwie również nie powalił na kolana...

Pierwszą ekipę w cenie *70 zł/m2* - poleconą przez majstra murarza - nie wpuściłem na dach po rozpisce drewna zrobionej byle jak, z błędami, zupełnie niepasującej do zestawienia projektowego. Ekipa nie uznaje np. stosowania mieczy "_panie, po co panu miecze przy słupach, będą przeszkadzać ... a... kierownik chce tak jak w projekcie... to zmień pan kierownika..._ "

Z rozmów z kolejnymi ekipami wyłania mi się zadziwiający obraz branży dachowej. Dotyczy rynku Wrocławia i okolic. Średnia cena za dobrze wykonany dach powinna *wynosić ok 120 - 130 zł/m2*... Taką cenę zaoferowały mi dwie firmy, zrzeszone w Dolnośląskim Stowarzyszeniu Dekarzy. Te firmy mają referencje, pilnują siebie nawzajem, wykluczają nierzetelnych członków i najczęściej poprawiają dachy po innych wykonawcach. Pozostałe firmy oferują cenę *60-70 zł* i są to w większości firmy z dalszych okolic i przyjezdne. Jedna z firm wrocławskich powiedziała mi wprost - maksymalna cena jaką proponuję ludziom to *90 zł.* Więcej nie mogę, bo żaden inwestor nie zleciłby mi roboty za taką cenę...  

Pytanie jest takie - czy rzeczywiście, żeby mieć dach zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuką i estetycznie trzeba wydać aż 120 zł ! Czy rynek jest zepsuty ? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że droga firma może zrobić źle, a tania może zrobić dobrze... tylko, że ja mam jedną szansę, żeby trafić na tą właściwą!

----------


## tomraider

> Pytanie jest takie - czy rzeczywiście, żeby mieć dach zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuką i estetycznie trzeba wydać aż 120 zł ! Czy rynek jest zepsuty ? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że droga firma może zrobić źle, a tania może zrobić dobrze... tylko, że ja mam jedną szansę, żeby trafić na tą właściwą!


Dlaczego rynek jest zepsuty?Wcale nie jest zepsuty, po prostu wielu nygusów przęzwyciężyło swój lęk wysokości i postanowili robić dachy tak jak umieję, a że umieją niewiele to też niewiele im dobrze wychodzi, właśnie wyjaśniłeś że jest wybór w cenach za robociznę. Jeżeli przyjmiemy że gwarancja kosztuje około 40% to wszystko się zgadza. 120 z gwarancją i renomą , 70 bez gwarancji i z ryzykiem.  Cena za metr dachu nie odzwierciedla czasu jaki trzeba i jaki ktoś poświęci na wykonanie taj pracy, wykonaj jakąś pracę w 5 godzin a potem zrób to samo w godzinę i zobaczysz jaki to ma wpływ na jakość. Ja u siebie zatrudniłem cieśli. wcześniej pojechałem na budowę gdzie stawiali więżbę, od razu widać jak kto pracuje. mieli rusztowania, profesjonalne narzędzia,przedłużacze słowem wszystko co trzeba ,było ich trzech i każdy wiedział co robić, nikt się nie szwędał ,nie pił piwa itp. więżba była równo i dokładnie  wycięta na zamkach i dobrze zmontowana, ludzie zatrudnieni legalnie , z telefonem który odbierali, z samochodem którym przyjeżdzali punktualnie , więc czego chciałbym więcej oczekiwać. zapłaciłem tyle ile chcieli i jeszcze na koniec dałem po bonusie procentowym dla każdego.Nie przyszło mi do głowy szukać o połowę tańszych bo to mój dom a nie kurnik na parę lat. By odnieść sukces trzeba się intensywnie edukować by umieć oceniać jakość robót , by umieć zadać pytanie i zrozumieć odpowiedż,  zrobić samemu albo jak nie ma czasu oglądając wykonane już pokrycia wybrać ekipę i wziąść urlop i stać i patrzeć na ręce. Trzeba też trochę szczęścia by trafić na odpowiednią firmę w odpowiednim czasie by nasz dach trafił w dobre ręce.

----------


## tomraider

> Okap będzie poprawiony ale zapytam jeszcze czy prowadzenie membrany( jak na zdjęciu )do rynny pod pasem nadrynnowym jest zasadne czy membrana powinna być zakończona na pasie nadrynnowym i na to kratka wentylacyjna.
> 
> Dziękuję za informację


Jeżeli zamontujesz membranę na pasie nadrynnowym to powstanie kieszeń w której będzie stała woda. lepiej już ją zostawić tak jak jest , zrobić test wodą czy napewno wszystko ścieka do rynny, pas nadrynnowy zdemontować , obniżyć i wstawić kratkę wentylacyjną.

----------


## milek892

Witam, 

Zgodnie z zaleceniami był u mnie inny dekarz, nie wiem czy dobry, i powiedział, tak jak myślałem ze gąsiory do poprawy, kosze, okapy, i dodatkowy kołnierz na oknach plus rynienka, nic nie mówił o kominach. Chciałem jeszcze zapytać, bo w trakcie nabijania łat mój "fachowiec" się pomylił i później musiał łaty przebijać, i teraz moje pytanie jaki to ma wpływ na membranę? bo wiadomo że w kontrłacie została dziura po gwoździu. Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za dotychczasowe porady

----------


## tomraider

> "fachowiec" się pomylił i później musiał łaty przebijać, i teraz moje pytanie jaki to ma wpływ na membranę? bo wiadomo że w kontrłacie została dziura po gwoździu.


Jakim cudem wyjął gwożdzia? Pierścieniowy jest nie do wyjęcia , rozwiercasz łeb lub przecinasz szlifierką , ściągasz łatę obcinasz to co zostało i dobijasz by nie wystawał , nowy bijesz np.obok i żadna dziura nie zostaje. Skoro je wyjął to chyba były to zwykłe proste gwożdzie, do łat lepiej użyć pierścieniowe lub kręcone. 
ps.dokładnie wypytaj i opisz tu na FM sposób jaki ma nowy dekarz na poprawienie fuszerki , może się jeszcze coś dowiesz z korzyściom dla siebie. Często pstrykaj foty i od razu zamieszczaj na FM a nie dopiero jak będzie za póżno na podpowiedzi.

----------


## milek892

Były to zwykłe gwoździe 15 cm. Więc dziury w kontrłatach pozostały. Czy w takiej sytuacji ta membrana się nadaję? Dekarz powiedział po mojej propozycji żeby łepki obcinać szlifierką że nie chcę poniszyć membrany. Cięcie metalu na dachu jest karygodne powiedział. Czy trzeba zdejmować całe pokrycie łącznie z ołatowaniem i membraną ( to byłby koszmar ). Nowy dekarz, mówił ze zdemontuje okno i wstawi dodatkowy kołnierz z membrany +rynienki, okap zdemontuje, prawidłowo założy membranę, dachówki które były przycinane dodatkowo wzmocni chyba przykręcajac. Okap zdemontuje i membrane założy na pas nadrynnowy. i przykręci gąsiory na spinki. To tyle co mi powiedział

----------


## tomraider

> Cięcie metalu na dachu jest karygodne powiedział.


A to dobre, metal nie można( pewnie jak się nie zasłoni membrany przed iskrami), a dachówki ceramiczne  to na dachu ten sam kolega już ciął bez skrupułów.
Mógł łeb przewiercić wiertarką , jak tak zrobiłem z powodzeniem jak mi łata pękła,  trudno doradzić czy zdejmować całe kontry i membranę , nie masz uszczelek pod kontrłatami , może przeciekać ale nie musi,może się inni wypowiedzą. do poprawy masz jeszcze wszystkie obróbki kominów bo wzywają o pomstwę do boga, przyklejenie taśmy kalenicowej ( być może z podklejeniem butylem z tuby ) , dołożenie dodatkowego pasa membrany w koszach, demontaż kontrłat wzdłuż kosza (jeżeli takie są) oraz przerobienie okapu tak by nie było kieszeni z wodą,  Wszystkie wióry i trociny trzeba wydmuchać sprężonym powietrzem i będzie pan zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## P&D

Okap w trakcie poprawek, zrobiłem test z wodą i mimo tego że membrana jest na pasie nadrynnowym nie zauważyłem,żeby została tam woda i tworzyła się kieszeń z wodą. 
Myślę,że teraz będzie ok.

Dziękuję za opinie i pomoc w tym ważnym  detalu dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... czy rzeczywiście, żeby mieć dach zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuką i estetycznie trzeba wydać aż 120 zł ! Czy rynek jest zepsuty ? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że droga firma może zrobić źle, a tania może zrobić dobrze... tylko, że ja mam jedną szansę, żeby trafić na tą właściwą!


Co masz na myśli pisząc "zepsuty rynek"? Masz wybór! Musisz tylko wybrać pomiędzy układaczem pokryć dachowych a dekarzem. To oczywiste, że dobre, profesjonalne wykonanie musi kosztować.  Kryję teraz dach w Borowej po Wrocławiem, zapraszam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nowy25

Witam,
Proszę o ocenę wykonania aktualnego etapu prac, co trzeba poprawiać ? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nowy25

II cześć zdjęć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ta druga część zdjęć dość ciekawa??? Natomiast w tej pierwszej trochę dużo gwoździ w koszu, niektóre dość blisko kiepskiej uszczelki klinowej. Będą głosy, że to nie zgodne ze sztuką. Są za uszczelką więc od biedy mogą zostać ale radziłbym pokryć ich łebki warstwą silikonu dekarskiego. Natomiast wkręt na końcu wróblówki dziurawiący kosz niedopuszczalny i zbyteczny. Wydaje mi się, że folia w okolicy kosza wyprowadzona "pod spadek". Jak wygląda układ łat pod blachą koszową? Co zastosowano do połączenia elementów rynny? Czy dachówki cięte dochodzące do kosza są mocowane? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nowy25

II część

----------


## piotrek0m

> Co masz na myśli pisząc "zepsuty rynek"? Masz wybór! Musisz tylko wybrać pomiędzy układaczem pokryć dachowych a dekarzem. To oczywiste, że dobre, profesjonalne wykonanie musi kosztować.  Kryję teraz dach w Borowej po Wrocławiem, zapraszam. Pozdrawiam.


Mam wybór... ale 90 % inwestorów wybiera ekipy w cenie 70 zł/m2 dachu. Jak już pisałem firmy nawet nie oferują wyższej ceny niż 90 zł/m2 dachu, bo nikt nie zatrudni takiej ekipy. Za droga. 

Ja wybrałem ekipę z "górnej półki" cenowej... z polecenia, rekomendacje, gwarancja na dach 5 lat... itp... zobaczymy jaki dach mi zbudują... w dzienniku będę na bieżąco umieszczał fotki... sam jestem ciekaw.

Póki co zastanawia mnie tyko upieranie się nawet tych rekomendowanych ekip przy membranie na pełne deskowanie... i to nie jest tylko jedna opinia, ale kilka, że membrana zapewnia wentylację dachu... i trzeba iść z postępem w tej dziadzinie.

----------


## tomraider

> zastanawia mnie tyko upieranie się nawet tych rekomendowanych ekip przy membranie na pełne deskowanie... i to nie jest tylko jedna opinia, ale kilka, że membrana zapewnia wentylację dachu... i trzeba iść z postępem w tej dziadzinie.


Nie kieruj się opinią firmy ,maja zrobić tak jak TY chcesz i kropka. deski i membrana to nieporozumienie, nie bądż kolejnym który dopiero na własnym dachu przekona się że jednak doradzający papę doświadczeni dekarze mają rację. W ich interesie jest promować membrany, łatwiej robić i w przyszłości rynek napraw , skoro piszą uczciwie wbrew swoim interesom to czyni ich bardziej wiarygodnymi.

----------


## Nowy25

Panie Andrzeju :
1) Jak wygląda układ łat pod blachą koszową?
Sprawdzę ale według mojej wiedzy układ łat jest kontynuacją łat wprowadzanych pod blachę koszową, w załączeniu zdjęcie płatew z "nadbitką" na której spoczywa kosz.
2) Co zastosowano do połączenia elementów rynny?
Rynny są lutowane i są również dylatacje
3) Czy dachówki cięte dochodzące do kosza są mocowane?
Tak za pomocą spinek do dachówek ciętych

----------


## bracki88

> Aż się prosi żeby obrobić nokami . Taśma -patrz poprzednią wypowiedż. Jan.


Macie Panowie może jakieś zdjęcia jak taka obróbka wygląda?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Tak za pomocą spinek do dachówek ciętych


Rozumiem, że te bez zaczepów. A te z jednym zaczepem?
Niepokoi mnie ta kontłata w koszu. Obawiam się że do niej są montowane łaty. Jak gwoździe czy wkręty przebiją folię w tym miejscu to przeciek na 100%.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Póki co uczę się na cudzych dachach, poniżej parę fotek z "zaprzyjaźnionego" dachu. Proszę o ocenę i odrobinę wiedzy.

Poniżej mocowanie rynien, pomijając estetykę montażu zaczepów, czy technicznie jest to poprawne wykonanie (np. brak grzebienia okapowego i wyprowadzenie membrany pod rynnę)?

 



Poniżej,  po prawej stronie zdjęcia widać zawiniętą membranę, włożoną pomiędzy łączenie kontrłat, będzie się tam zbierała woda ze skroplin. Myślę też, że wióry już dawno powinny być zdmuchnięte na tym etapie układania dachówek.



Element przy ścianie bocznej lukarny. Absolutnie nie wiem na co zwracać uwagę.



Ogólny widok na dach, czy np. membrana powinna być bardziej napięta?



Czy są tu błędy i jak bardzo poważne, czym skutkujące w kolejnych latach?

----------


## piotrek0m

Ciąg dalszy, tym razem z wnętrza...

Ogólny widok lukarny



Parę szczegółów z wnętrza lukarny, absolutnie nie wiem na co zwracać uwagę?







I jeszcze widok na więźbę.



Jedyne co ja zauważyłem, to płatwie oparte bezpośrednio na bloczku i owinięte tylko papą. Mi majster sugeruje ułożyć co najmniej cegły i poduszkę betonową, a kierownik budowy wręcz wykonanie zbrojonego wieńca pod płatew. Słyszałem też o drewnianej poprzecznej belce pod płatwią rozkładającej nacisk na kilka bloczków. Czym grozi ułożenie płatwi bezpośrednio na kruchym bloczku?

Dziękuję za opinie.

----------


## genezyp

Sposób podparcia płatwi powinien przewidzieć projekt. U mnie np był tam wieniec.

----------


## bracki88

> Czy są tu błędy i jak bardzo poważne, czym skutkujące w kolejnych latach?


Są błedy niestety  :sad:  Rynna źle zamontowana (nalezy wyfrezowac gniazda, blacha okapowa, wróblówka), brak kratki przeciwko owadom, ptakom  ,kosz farmerski na lukarnie dziwnej konstrukcji, Krokiew zaraz przy murowanej ścianie uniemożliwia dobre docieplenie. Nie uważasz że okap lukarny jest za duży w stosunku do jej szerokości? Teraz wg. mnie wygląda ona jakby zaraz miała odlecieć  :smile:  Rynne da się poprawić, natomiast cała reszta to juz za duzy koszt. Jakieś okienka dachowe są ? :smile:

----------


## Lumiere

U mnie dach już skończony (prawie, bo zabrakło 4 krawędziowych i czekamy na dostawę), więc pokażę swoje zdjęcia. Dachówka Nelskamp Nibra G10 - metalik. Niestety, nie mam fotek z etapu kładzenia folii, bo dziecko dorwało się do aparatu. 









Pod i nad oknami połaciowymi są dachówki wentylacyjne


Zdecydowałam się też na drabinki przeciwśnieżne. 


Styk dachu nad garażem ze ścianą domu. Wykończone na gotowo - jeszcze tylko farba, ale to juz wiosną. 


I od strony ogrodu - widać kominek wentylacji kanalizacji. 


Okno nad schodami - z tej strony, od ogrodu są większe - 140cm. Widać też, że zabrakło kawałka drabinki :-/ Trzeba domówić.

----------


## bracki88

@Lumiere 

W planie płatwie były tak wysoko? Raz że ich zadanie konstrukcyjne jest naciągane, to dwa jętki wyszły chyba bardzo wysoko. W dzienniku budowy widzę wizualizację w ogóle bez płatwi  :smile:  Wizualnie dach prezentuje się bardzo ładnie :smile:

----------


## Lumiere

Płatwie zostały dodane, ale są przewymiarowane - miały to być małe płatewki 10x10, aby spinały cały układ, a jak dojechały na budowę to okazało się, że są 14x14  :mad:  Nie pełnią funkcji konstrukcyjnej, leżą na jętkach. Jętki z założenia są wysoko, bo pomiędzy nimi a sufitem podwieszanym z gk będzie instalacja rekuperacji - niech sobie w ciepełku siedzi  :Smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Zdecydowałam się też na drabinki przeciwśnieżne.


No wlasnie, potrzebne toto? Tez stoje przed wyborem/dylematem, czy je instalowac na czterospadowym dachu.
Panowe z branzy co o tym mysla?

----------


## bracki88

> No wlasnie, potrzebne toto?


Jeśli dom z obrazka w opisie jest Pański, to nad założeniem płotków nad drzwiami garażowymi można się zastanowić  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Jeśli dom z obrazka w opisie jest Pański, to nad założeniem płotków nad drzwiami garażowymi można się zastanowić


Tak, to moj (daruj sobie to "Panowanie"  :wink: ).
Boje sie opcji zalegania sniegu w koszu, ktory ma "ujscie" po lewej stronie bramy garazowej. Nie wiem co gorsze.

----------


## bracki88

> daruj sobie to "Panowanie"


Wódki razem nie piliśmy  :wink:

----------


## Lumiere

Ja się zdecydowałam, choć koledzy odradzali, że to niepotrzebny wydatek. W sumie nie tak duży, bo ok. 600 zł za całość. Wolę jednak w strefie wejściowej nie mieć zasp, choć u Ciebie @Pyxis nad wejściem jest daszek, więc tu nie będzie potrzeby stosować płotków. Nad garażem - raczej też nie - połaci nad tą częścią stosunkowo nie masz dużej, śniegu więc nie będzie dużo. Od ogrodu znów zimą na taras się nie wychodzi za często. Ja dałam z rozpędu, bo tam mam południe i śnieg szybko by zjeżdżał.

----------


## elmagra

Mam pytanie, czy dachówki wentylacyjne mogą być zamontowane zaraz w pierwszym rzędzie od gąsiorów kalenicowych? Czy to będzie dobrze działało?

----------


## tomraider

> Mam pytanie, czy dachówki wentylacyjne mogą być zamontowane zaraz w pierwszym rzędzie od gąsiorów kalenicowych? Czy to będzie dobrze działało?


Miejsce zamocowania dachówki wentylacyjnej zależy od rodzaju samej dachówki, od  położenia przestrzeni jaką zamierzamy wentylować.  Montowanie dachówki w pierwszym rzędzie po gąsiorach nie ma sensu, dachówki są drogie a w tym miejscu zupełnie nie potrzebne bo kalenicę wentylujemy taśmą kalenicową montowaną pod gąsiorem. zwykle w domkach jednorodzinnych gdy jest połać dłuższa niż 6 m daje się  grubsze kontrłaty i dachówki wentylacyjne w 3 lub 4 rzędzie.

----------


## elmagra

> Miejsce zamocowania dachówki wentylacyjnej zależy od rodzaju samej dachówki, od  położenia przestrzeni jaką zamierzamy wentylować.  Montowanie dachówki w pierwszym rzędzie po gąsiorach nie ma sensu, dachówki są drogie a w tym miejscu zupełnie nie potrzebne bo kalenicę wentylujemy taśmą kalenicową montowaną pod gąsiorem. zwykle w domkach jednorodzinnych gdy jest połać dłuższa niż 6 m daje się  grubsze kontrłaty i dachówki wentylacyjne w 3 lub 4 rzędzie.


No, to oznacza, że jak mi tak dekarze zrobili, to powinni to zmienić? Czy to zaszkodzi dachowi? Czy zostawić tak jak jest? (dachówka roben piemont)

----------


## tomraider

> No, to oznacza, że jak mi tak dekarze zrobili, to powinni to zmienić? Czy to zaszkodzi dachowi? Czy zostawić tak jak jest? (dachówka roben piemont)


Jeżeli pod gąsiorami jest taśma kalenicowa to dachówki wentylacyjne w pierwszym rzędzie za gąsiorami to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto. zamieść zdjęcia i opis dachu może się dowiemy ,,co chciał powiedzieć poeta''. dachówki wentylacyjne nie zaszkodzą i mogą tam zostać, ale skoro dekarz był tak wybitnym fachowcem od wentylacji połaci to może z kolei zapomniał je dać gdzieś indziej gdzie tym razem powinny być. zamieść zdjęcia z realizacji  i po wykonaniu dachu: kalenica ,okap,kosze, okna połaciowe,komin itp.

----------


## elmagra

Mam takie zdjęcia. Dach prosty, może coś tam zobaczycie.

----------


## tomraider

> Mam takie zdjęcia. Dach prosty, może coś tam zobaczycie.


Na pierwszy rzut oka z daleka ,ściana szczytowa nieocieplona, brak płotka przeciwśniegowego nad drzwiami tarasu, 4 lub  5 dachówek wentylacyjnych w kalenicy a mogły by być nad i pod oknami. brak ławy kominiarskiej, raczej tandetna obróbka komina taśmą.Wygląda jakby ostatni najniższy rząd dachówek w okapie,, piał do góry''. Więcej nie widać

----------


## Jan P.

Czy do płotków jest dodana dodatkowa łata? Bo cosik mi się wydaje ,że nie.Rynna wygląda jakby była wcięta w dachówkę. Jan.

----------


## tomraider

> Czy do płotków jest dodana dodatkowa łata? Bo cosik mi się wydaje ,że nie. Jan.


Po czym to poznajesz Mistrzu że nie ma dodatkowej łaty ? czy tylko podejrzewasz że tak jest?

----------


## Jan P.

Wspornik leżący na dachówce za dużo wystaje :Confused:  Jan.

----------


## elmagra

> Na pierwszy rzut oka z daleka ,ściana szczytowa nieocieplona, brak płotka przeciwśniegowego nad drzwiami tarasu, 4 lub  5 dachówek wentylacyjnych w kalenicy a mogły by być nad i pod oknami. brak ławy kominiarskiej, raczej tandetna obróbka komina taśmą.Wygląda jakby ostatni najniższy rząd dachówek w okapie,, piał do góry''. Więcej nie widać


no tak, wiedziałam, że jak się pokazuje dach na forum, to od razu się okaże, że mnóstwo rzeczy jest źle. Ciekawa jestem, czy zdarzają się tutaj wg was dobrze zrobione dachy.  :/
Fakt, szczyt może i nieocieplony, ale pytałam o dachówki wentylacyjne, nie o szczyt, świadomie z tego zrezygnowaliśmy, nie dało rady tego zrobić po prostu. Dom mi się przecież z tego powodu nie zawali...  :big grin:  ławy kominiarskiej nie ma, bo wyłaz jest nad kominem to i ławy nie potrzeba, żeby się do niego dostać, konsultowaliśmy z kominiarzem. Czemu komin tandetnie obrobiony? Pytam bardzo szczerze, bo chciałabym mieć to dobrze zrobione.
Płotek przeciwśniegowy nie jest przecież wymagany, tak?
Ten ostatni rząd dachówek przy okapie jest w porządku, to tylko takie złudzenie, zdjęcie zrobione telefonem.  :smile: 

Podsumowując, co z tymi wentylacyjnymi? Może tak w ostateczności być, czy to trzeba koniecznie poprawić? No i co nie tak z tym kominem jest?

----------


## tomraider

> Ciekawa jestem, czy zdarzają się tutaj wg was dobrze zrobione dachy.  :/


Widać że oceniasz chęć pomocy jako złośliwość, nie zamierzam Cię więcej denerwować, inni też umieją pisać. pozdrawiam.

----------


## genezyp

> Podsumowując, co z tymi wentylacyjnymi? Może tak w ostateczności być, czy to trzeba koniecznie poprawić? No i co nie tak z tym kominem jest?



nie zaszkodzą, ani nie pomogą  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Widać że oceniasz chęć pomocy jako złośliwość, nie zamierzam Cię więcej denerwować, inni też umieją pisać. pozdrawiam.


Ja chętnie przyjmę krytykę, parę fotek dachu umieściłem kilka postów niżej !

część 1
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6207462

część 2
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6207484

----------


## elmagra

> Widać że oceniasz chęć pomocy jako złośliwość, nie zamierzam Cię więcej denerwować, inni też umieją pisać. pozdrawiam.


Nie, wcale nie oceniam twojej chęci pomocy jako złośliwość, po prostu po miłym "oczarowaniu" nowo wykonanym dachem, teraz powoli czuję rozczarowanie. Tak napisałeś, jakby np płotek przeciwśniegowy i ława kominiarska były obowiązkowe na 100% dachów. A tak chyba nie jest... 
Nadal nie wiem co nie tak z kominem. Że źle zrobiony, bo będzie np ciekło, czy po prostu "brzydko" wygląda? Jeśli to drugie, to jest to kwestia gustu, mnie się podoba.   :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Nie, wcale nie oceniam twojej chęci pomocy jako złośliwość, po prostu po miłym "oczarowaniu" nowo wykonanym dachem, teraz powoli czuję rozczarowanie.


Dach wygląda ślicznie , sporo zapłaciłaś więc powinien być możliwie idealny prawda?  To więcej niż pewne że z nieobowiązkową  ławą i z płotkiem przeciwśniegowym jeszcze się ,,przeprosisz'' tylko to musi widocznie potrwać jakiś czas. dachówki wentylacyjne w kalenicy niepotrzebne a pod i nad oknem połaciowym by się przydały, komin obrobiony taśmą u mojego sąsiada wytrzymał aż trzy lata ( w nowym domu) i już wymagał uszczelnienia, bo lało się po suficie w nowiutkiej drogiej łazience akurat, dekarz w ramach poprawki nawalił mu silikonu i sąsiad ma spokój.... na rok. Prawidłowa i trwała na lata obróbka komina jest z blachy tytan-cynk lub alu.

----------


## elmagra

> Dach wygląda ślicznie , sporo zapłaciłaś więc powinien być możliwie idealny prawda?  To więcej niż pewne że z nieobowiązkową  ławą i z płotkiem przeciwśniegowym jeszcze się ,,przeprosisz'' tylko to musi widocznie potrwać jakiś czas. dachówki wentylacyjne w kalenicy niepotrzebne a pod i nad oknem połaciowym by się przydały, komin obrobiony taśmą u mojego sąsiada wytrzymał aż trzy lata ( w nowym domu) i już wymagał uszczelnienia, bo lało się po suficie w nowiutkiej drogiej łazience akurat, dekarz w ramach poprawki nawalił mu silikonu i sąsiad ma spokój.... na rok. Prawidłowa i trwała na lata obróbka komina jest z blachy tytan-cynk lub alu.


Trochę ironią zajechało twoje pierwsze zdanie... Ale dziękuję za wyjaśnienie pozostałych spraw. Być może, że zamontuję te płotki czy nawet  i ławę, jeśli się kiedyś okaże taka konieczność.... Nie wiem. Szkoda, że dekarz, (a był fajny gość i ekipa porządnie pracowała) nie powiedział, że lepsza do obróbki komina jest ta blacha, przecież bym kupiła. A w hurtowni nam dano taką taśmę. :/ Czy można teraz np poprawić ten komin jeszcze? Tzn dorobić to z tej blachy, żeby było dobrze? A dachówki wentylacyjne kupiliśmy nie po to, żeby byly w kalenicy, ale trochę niżej. (mądry Polak po szkodzie... )

----------


## tomraider

> Szkoda, że dekarz, (a był fajny gość i ekipa porządnie pracowała) nie powiedział, że lepsza do obróbki komina jest ta blacha, przecież bym kupiła. A w hurtowni nam dano taką taśmę. :/ Czy można teraz np poprawić ten komin jeszcze? Tzn dorobić to z tej blachy, żeby było dobrze?


Może nie umiał, może mu się nie chciało, na pewno z taśmą mniej roboty, a jak będzie cieknąć za parę lat , no cóż on tam nie mieszka. oczywiście że można w każdej chwili zmienić tą obróbkę na blaszaną. W hurtowni dali ci to co mieli na półce.  Na koniec wyszło na to że jestem złośliwy i ironiczny , i to niby ja - biedny miś  :wink:   Dach mi się podoba bo jest podobny kształtem i kolorem do mojego.

----------


## elmagra

> Może nie umiał, może mu się nie chciało, na pewno z taśmą mniej roboty, a jak będzie cieknąć za parę lat , no cóż on tam nie mieszka. oczywiście że można w każdej chwili zmienić tą obróbkę na blaszaną. W hurtowni dali ci to co mieli na półce.  Na koniec wyszło na to że jestem złośliwy i ironiczny , i to niby ja - biedny miś   Dach mi się podoba bo jest podobny kształtem i kolorem do mojego.


.
Serio, nie sądzę, żeby nie umiał, albo żeby mu się nie chciało. Pewnie założył, że my tak chcieliśmy i nie pytał o nic. On w  ogóle mało o co pytał, taki góral małomówny. Jak coś chciałam się dowiedzieć, to za nim z godzinę łaziłam i męczyłam pytaniami o każdą najmniejszą pierdołkę. A co do gościa w hurtowni, to nie chodzi o to, że dał co miał, pewnie by i dał blachę, ale MY  po prostu nie zdawaliśmy sobie sprawy, że trzeba było wziąć blachę. Inne rzeczy z blachy panowie sami sobie wyginali, nie chcieli gotowych pasów nadrynnowych np, woleli sami je zrobić. To mi się wydawało, że się roboty nie boją. :/ Wszystko inne na budowie było 10 razy przedyskutowane i przemyślane, to była druga ekipa na budowie (pierwsza robiła strop monolit), resztę robimy z mężem z pomocą 1 pana murarza. WSZYSTKO do tej pory przechodziło "przeze mnie", a co do dachu.... dobry fachowiec przyjechał, rozsądnie rozmawiał ze mną, prawdziwy dekarz, a nie dekarz-górnik emeryt... Cóż, co mam teraz powiedzieć... 
I nie martw się, biedny miś nie może być ironiczny i złośliwy, bo misie takie nie są.

----------


## Madzikk

Dobry Wieczór
Czy ktoś dysponuje zdjęciami dachu z Creaton Terra Optima?
Kolorystyka dowolna, ale najlepiej kolorystyka ciemnobrązowa mile widziana.
I czy w okolicach Krk moze takie dachy obejrzec?

----------


## bea_woj

Odsprzedam dachówkę Koramica Actua 10 czerwona angoba. Dachówka podstawowa, krawędziowa, gąsiory. Sklep nie chce jej przyjąć :sad:  Taniej sprzedam

----------


## piotrek0m

Więźba się montuje, tylko, że:

Słup lukarny oparty tak jak na zdjęciu? Niektórzy twierdzą, że powinien mieć zacios, a cieśle że wystarczą kątowniki ?





Krokiew zbyt blisko komina, nie zmieści się cegła klinkierowa, nie mówiąc już o 15 cm odległości p.pożarowej konieczne będą wymiany - niestety, jest tak jak w projekcie..



I następna smutna rzecz - przerwana płatew, bo wchodzi prosto w komin - to jest kolejny błąd w projekcie...



Nie wiem czego oczekiwać od biura projektowego za te błędy ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze ten słupek powinien stać na murłacie a krokiew powinna być po jego zewnętrznej stronie.
Po drugie w przypadku komina systemowego, który ma dodatkowy wklad i w dodatku izolowany wełną nie ma żadnego zagrożenia pożarowego. Nie widzę takiej potrzeby ale dla świętego spokoju można bok krokwi osłonić blachą. Klinkier startuje nad dachem więc też nie ma problemu a dobry murarz sobie poradzi.
Po trzecie przerwanie platwi na kominie to dość typowa sprawa a wynika z usytuowania komina czasami dość trudnego do przesunięcia. Dla wytrawnego cieśli nie będzie problemu ze zrobieniem obejścia. Twój cieśla jak widać nie jest dość wytrawny więc mogą być problemy. Warto zasięgnąć rady konstruktora (tego możesz oczekiwać od biura projektowego) lub kierownika budowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Po pierwsze ten słupek powinien stać na murłacie a krokiew powinna być po jego zewnętrznej stronie.


Ekipa robi dokładnie jak w projekcie i w projekcie słup stoi na krokwi.




> Po drugie w przypadku komina systemowego, który ma dodatkowy wklad i w dodatku izolowany wełną nie ma żadnego zagrożenia pożarowego. Nie widzę takiej potrzeby ale dla świętego spokoju można bok krokwi osłonić blachą. Klinkier startuje nad dachem więc też nie ma problemu a dobry murarz sobie poradzi.


Z tego wynika, że to raczej murarz marudzi i sobie nie poradzi. 





> Po trzecie przerwanie platwi na kominie to dość typowa sprawa a wynika z usytuowania komina czasami dość trudnego do przesunięcia. Dla wytrawnego cieśli nie będzie problemu ze zrobieniem obejścia. Twój cieśla jak widać nie jest dość wytrawny więc mogą być problemy. Warto zasięgnąć rady konstruktora (tego możesz oczekiwać od biura projektowego) lub kierownika budowy. Pozdrawiam.


Cieśla położy podwalinę i postawi dodatkową belkę przed kominem. Zaraz za kominem jest belka w projekcie i ta zostanie na swoim miejscu.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak z tego widać jest piewszy budynek zaprojektowany przez Twojego projektanta bo doświadczenie ma ogędnie mówiąc mizerne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Madzikk

moze ktos wrzuci cos pomocnego dla mnie
dla tego domu jaka dobrac dachówkę
typujemy firmę creatona, ale który model to juz ciagle mamy zgryz
: czy dobrac optimę, a moze marysylkę ratio ?

http://www.lk-projekt.pl/projektydom...6e828620_a.jpg

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sugerowałbym płaską czyli Domino. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

z Creatona to Optima. Podobny krój ma Brass Topas 13V. Odradzam dachówki z garbem, z uwagi na to że na narożach różnie się to układa pod gąsiorem. Zrobić się da, ale sama taśma kalenicowa brzydko wygląda, a "szczotki: słabo uszczelniają  :sad:

----------


## piotrek0m

Do takiego domku, kolor dachówek czerwony:
Meyer-Housen Tandem ...  
lub Brass Rubin 9V... 
ewentualnie Tondach Holenderka 11...
jeszcze Bogen Inovo
paradoksalnie zamki w Meter-Holsenie i w Tondachu są podwójne... materiał musi być inny stąd ta rozbieżność w cenie  :smile: 

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/planetaII


głowa pęka od wyboru - za duży wybór  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

Dalsze elementy więźby:

Tu jeszcze przyjdzie śruba:



Daszek nad wejściem, oczywiście dlugośc okapów do korekcji, choć wszędzie są wysunięte dalej niż miały byc w projekcie, w projekcie było 60 cm porobione na 75 cm... 



Mocowanie belki daszku w wykutej cegle, fajnie, że oparcie wypadło na stropie, to murarz dobrze wyliczył.



I mocowanie belki daszku na kątownikach, bo niestety ale wypadło na lanym słupku wieńca... szkoda



Ponoć z gwoździami jest tak, że im starszy i bardziej zardzerwiały tym trudniej go wyjąć? 
Ponoć prędzej skruszy się spróchniała deska ze starej stodoły niż da się wyciągnąć zardzerwiałego gwoździa - prawda to ?

----------


## _unnamed

piotrek0m - pewnie o tym wiesz ale jeśli nie, to ściany szczytowe będzie trzeba podciąć tak aby nie wchodziły między krokwie.

----------


## Adam626

Creaton Domino niedostępne od końca września do nowego roku

----------


## piotrek0m

Uwaga kierownika budowy co do murłat Murłaty mają wymiar 20 x 14 i są położone pionowo. Kierownik twierdzi, że wyższa krawędź powinna być oparta na murze, bo murłata będzie skręcana i konieczne jest dodanie szpilek - przewiercenie murłaty i wwiercenie sie w wieniec + kotwy mechaniczne tulejowe wbijane i szpilki gwintowane... Szpilki są rozmieszczone co około 1.0 - 1.2 metra. Serio murłata będzie skręcana ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bez względu jaką powierzchnią będzie leżała na wieńcu to będą siły starające się ją obrócić. Przy takim rozstawie kotew nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Chyba kierownik chce się wykazać? Bez obaw. W przypadku gdyby jednak teoretycznie miało się coś dziać to będą wyginane kotwy czyli to je należy zabezpieczyć stosując stalowy kątąwnik mocowany do wieńca. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

Mam do was pytanie umówiłem sie z firmą która ma mi układać dachówkę Robem Monza na konkretną kwotę lecz zmieniłem zdanie na dachówkę płaską Brass Turmalin i zostałem poinformowany ze cena z m2 wzrośnie. Proszę o informacje czy trudność ułożenia ww dachówek jest taki sam? czy dachówkę płaską kładzie sie trudniej i dłużej. bo wydaje mi sie ze firma chce mnie naciągnąć na dodatkowe koszta.

----------


## bracki88

Płaska nie wybacza błedów, ale tak nawiasem, to dlaczego mają dać taką samą cenę skoro materiał został zmieniony na taki o 50% droższy ?  :smile:  Przyrównując do znanej nam branży motoryzacyjnej z tematu o okuciu komina - wymiana sprzęgła w Audi Q7 kosztuje wiecej niż w "dużym Fiacie"  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## house1

to ze jest o 5% czy 50% 90% droższa  to sprawa inwestora
 ja płace za dachówkę nikt mi jej za darmo nie da 
więc jeśli roboty jest tyle samo to na pewno nie przepłacę wole sobie kupić paliwa do Q7  :big tongue:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Bez względu jaką powierzchnią będzie leżała na wieńcu to będą siły starające się ją obrócić. Przy takim rozstawie kotew nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Chyba kierownik chce się wykazać? Bez obaw. W przypadku gdyby jednak teoretycznie miało się coś dziać to będą wyginane kotwy czyli to je należy zabezpieczyć stosując stalowy kątąwnik mocowany do wieńca. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki, odnoszę podobne wrażenie, że kierownik bardzo dba o mój dach... trochę za bardzo...

*Przerwana płatew.* To może być błąd w projekcie ? Generalnie z jednej strony komina słup + 1 miecz  / z drugiej strony komina drugi słup + jeden miecz. Ten drugi słup będzie leżał na podwalinie. Podwalina obejmie sąsiednie belki stropu terriva. Tak fajnie wyszło, że po jednej stronie komina i po drugiej idą po dwie belki obok siebie... podwalinę można zrobić jeszcze dłuższą, żeby objeła kolejne belki stropu.... kierownik chce żeby to przeliczyć, może dodatkowymi krokwiami wzmocnić dach ? Twierdzi, że słup nie może mieć jednego miecza - lepiej w ogóle zrezygnować z miecza niż dawać tylko jeden ? Kurcze, mam zlecać liczenie, to kosztuje ?

A tutaj pomiędzy słupkami powinien być ściąg stalowy lub belka inaczej słupy się rozjadą ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz dość dziwne podejście do czyjejś pracy. Dobrze choć, że piszesz "wydaje mi się".  Dekarz uczciwie Cię uprzedził, że będziesz musiał zapłacić więcej bo układanie płaskiej dachówki to zupełnie inna robota. Dobrze to świadczy o Twoim dekarzu bo wie o co chodzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

> A tutaj pomiędzy słupkami powinien być ściąg stalowy lub belka inaczej słupy się rozjadą ?


Przewiązania na płatwiach z kantówki 16x8 z wrębami na 2,5cm na płatwi wystarczą. Jeden przy ścianie a drugi za pierwszymi krokwiami.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> *Przerwana płatew.* To może być błąd w projekcie ?... kierownik chce żeby to przeliczyć, może dodatkowymi krokwiami wzmocnić dach ? Twierdzi, że słup nie może mieć jednego miecza...


Jak widać Twój kierownik ma nieuporządkowaną wiedzę. Znowu chce się wykazać tam gdzie to jest zbyteczne. Przerwana płatew to nic złego i zdarza się dość często. Skrajne słupy mają właśnie po jednym mieczu bo nie mogą mieć drugiego! Jak Twojemu kierownikowi coś nie pasuje to niech sam przeliczy. Można pomyśleć nad wykonaniem obejścia komina elementem stalowym co pozwoli utzymać ciągłość płatwi i ewentualnie tym powinien się zająć Twój kierownik o ile to potrafi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

> Masz dość dziwne podejście do czyjejś pracy. Dobrze choć, że piszesz "wydaje mi się".  Dekarz uczciwie Cię uprzedził, że będziesz musiał zapłacić więcej bo układanie płaskiej dachówki to zupełnie inna robota. Dobrze to świadczy o Twoim dekarzu bo wie o co chodzi. Pozdrawiam.


Ok rozumiem, czy mógłbyś powiedzieć mi ile może podnieść na 1m2 ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tyle ile uzna za stosowne. Te sprawy ustala się przed rozpoczęciem robót. Jak się nie dogadasz to będziesz musiał poszukać innego dekarza. U mnie byto wzrosło o minimum 20,- za 1 m2. Do tego trochę drożej naroża i kalenice. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

> Tyle ile uzna za stosowne. Te sprawy ustala się przed rozpoczęciem robót. Jak się nie dogadasz to będziesz musiał poszukać innego dekarza. U mnie byto wzrosło o minimum 20,- za 1 m2. Do tego trochę drożej naroża i kalenice. Pozdrawiam.



jak by mi podniósł o 20zł na metrze to raczej żadnej współpracy by nie było miedzy nami 
ale dzięki za odpowiedz

----------


## piotrek0m

> Można pomyśleć nad wykonaniem obejścia komina elementem stalowym co pozwoli utzymać ciągłość płatwi i ewentualnie tym powinien się zająć Twój kierownik o ile to potrafi. Pozdrawiam.


Nie potrafi, nad czym ubolewam... wpisze takie uwagi jak poniżej do dziennika budowy i jestem pozamiatany :

- Słupy drewniane podtrzymujące płatwie są wyższe o ok. 30 - 40 cm od projektowanych - konieczna zgoda projektanta. (przekrój 16 x 16)
- Niewłaściwa wysokość mocowania mieczy na wysokości słupów: nad garażem za wysoko o ok. 25 cm; nad cz. mieszkalną - część mieczy za wysoko o ok. 30 cm;
- Na daszkach wejść/wyjść i lukarn brak deski kalenicowej.
- Połączenie krokwi i płatwi dla daszków nad wejściem frontowym i nad tarasem wykonać jako nieprzesuwne - nie zapewnia nam tego gwóźdź krokwiowy. Wymagane połączenie na płytki perforowane kątowe lub krokwiowe BMF.

Kolizja płatwi z kominem. Rozwiązanie zamienne należy uzyskać od uprawnionego projektanta konstrukcji budowlanych. *Nie wyrażam zgody na oparcie dodatkowego słupa na stropie i zastosowania pojedynczych niesymetrycznych mieczy*! Znaczne zwiększenie wysokości słupów głównych więźby - należy uzyskać zgodę od uprawnionego projektanta konstrukcji budowlanych na zastosowane rozwiązanie, szczególnie że dociążamy dach pełnym deskowaniem i papą. NALEŻY O TYM POINFORMOWAĆ PROJEKTANTA ABY DO OBLICZEŃ PRZYJĄŁ PRAWIDŁOWE ZESTAWIENIE OBCIĄŻEŃ.

lukarna / dach:

----------


## _olo_

hehe, czyli co, kręci kierownik bata na siebie bo to on zdaje się nie dopilnował tego, aby roboty były wykonane zgodnie z projektem technicznym, przez co teraz są te problemy z wykonaniem więźby zgodnie z projektem ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie! A gdzie był kierownik jak stawiano więźbę? Kto zdecydował o zmianach? Kto zdecydował o przesunięciu komina lub o podwyższeniu płatwi (dłuższe słupy) co zmieniło jej lokalizację. Wygląda na to, że jest to samowola budowlana. Kierownik poczuł strach u dupy i zaczyna się bronić ale jest trochę za późno. Mogę tylko przypuszczać, że akceptował zmiany nie zdając sobie sprawy z konsekwencji. Kolejne pytanie to na jakiej podstawie cieśla wykonał tą więźbę (ma obowiązek zgodnie z projektem). Widać z tego, że możesz mieć poważne klopoty. Rozwiązania są dwa: pierwsze to doprowadzenie wszystkiego do stanu zgodnie projektem a drugie to zlecenie projektantowi naniesienia zmian lub wykonania projektu powykonawczego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Chodzi o to, że więźba jest zgodnie z projektem wykonana... komin na miejscu... stawiam na błąd w projekcie... wyjście będzie takie, że pewno wynajmę projektanta, sprawdzi on stan w naturze, sprawdzi projekt i zawyrokuje co jest przyczyną... jak biuro projektowe, to zwrócę się o zwrot poniesionych kosztów... jak cieśla... to samo... jak murarz - to pewno nic nie zrobię, bo akceptowałem te zmiany  :wink:  No a obejscie komina się przeliczy... projekt zamienny się wykona.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro więźba jest zgodnie z projektem to kierownik budowy nie może mieć uwag. Dlaczego nie chce odebrać więźby? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

Czegoś nie kumam, a na rzucie konstrukcji więźby była ta kolizja ???  
Wklej Pan rzut więźby ...

----------


## piotrek0m

Po kolei, kierownik dupa... jak przejrzał po raz kolejny projekt, to okazało się, że nie ma kolizji, projekt jest poprawnie wykonany. Kolizja powstała najpewniej w wyniku dalszych prac - jeszcze nie wiem na jakim etapie, ale teraz to nie ma znaczenia. Trzeba opracować rozwiązanie:


Tak wygląda stan obecny:



Cieśle chcą postawić slup na podwalinie, strop od spodu wygląda tak:



Po bokach komina są po 2 belki stropowe, aczkolwiek podwalinę można wydłużyc, żeby obejmowała jeszcze dalsze belki... nie... dla kierownika to niedopuszczalne i trzeba liczyć i zastosować jakieś wzmacniane konstruckję, że chyba taniej będzie zlikwidowac komin... serio serio !

----------


## house1

Potrzebuję fachowej porady która dachówka będzie lepsza Creaton Domino czy Braas Turmalin 
cena taka sama i nie wiem co brać?

----------


## fotohobby

Co to znaczy "lepsze" ?
Swoją funkcję obydwie będą pełnić...
To nie sa takie same dachowki i dają trochę inny efekt końcowy.
Piszac, że sa w takiej samej cenie masz na myśli kompletna wycenę Twojego dachu ? To trochę dziwne, bo Turmalin wychodził trochę taniej, kiedy ja prosiłem o wyceny.
Oobiście jeśli cena byłaby taka sama, wybrałbym Domino.

----------


## markoz86

Witam mam kilka pytań dot. dachówki ostatnio byliśmy z mężem oglądać i w przyszłym tyg. chcemy zamówić.
zastanawiamy się między dachówką Brass Rubin 9V antracyt,a Creaton titania czarna mat angoba cenowo podobnie wychodzi a jak jakością? Creaton to podobno cały ma jednolitą barwę i po cięciu lub uszkodzeniu nie trzeba malować, a Brass jest tylko malowany z zewnątrz? i jak coś odpryśnie to trzreba to pomalować czy ktoś się z tym spotkał jak to wygląda takie malowanie dachówki? nie ma potem różnicy ?  dla mnie trochę śmieszne rozwiązanie . Proszę o  wypowiedź użytkujących  :smile:

----------


## markoz86

POMYŁKA jeśli chodzi o Creatona to chodziło mi o PREMION

----------


## house1

Ostatnio oglądałem kilka dachów z dach. płaską jedna zrobiła na mnie kolosalne wrażenie  :big grin:  dachówka Meyer Holsen Piano 
czy ktoś może mi coś powiedzieć o tej dachówce?

----------


## Nowy25

markoz86
Ja wybrałem Creatona Premion czarna matowa angoba - dach wygląda super, ale to oczywiście rzecz gustu.
Przy wyborze brałem jeszcze pod uwagę Bogen Innovo 10, wyceniali trochę taniej ale gąsiory które proponowali mniej podobały się mojej żonie  :smile:

----------


## wesola9

Na razie prace wstrzymane, ale mi tutaj już coś nie pasuje 
(mam nadzieję że zdjęcie weszło "problem pierwszego razu")
do momentu membrany wszystko było ok, ale wczoraj byłem z wizytą niezapowiedzianą i nakryłem majstra jak z gwinta pobierał, a pomocnicy sobie coś tam robili. efekty niedopilnowania widoczne na zdjęciu. folia chyba nie powinna być nałożona na łatach, a jest jak widać różnie, na pierwszym planie na łatach, a nad wysuniętym zadaszeniem pod łatami. dzięki temu mam możliwość wyboru (może o to chodzi?  :Smile: ) wczoraj im podziękowałem i chyba zrezygnuje całkowicie z ich usług. alkohol w pracy hmm...
czy jest to jeszcze do uratowania? tym bardziej że śnieg przykrył to wszystko.
pozdrawiam
Artur
 i jeszcze zaproponowali mi że dachówka krańcowa będzie wystawała za krokwie 19cm! (trochę dużo?)
pytanie - dlaczego?
odpowiedź - bo tak wyszło

----------


## bracki88

Inna ekipa robiła więźbe a inna ma kłaść dachówkę ?

----------


## wesola9

Ta sama ekipa od humusu po sam dach miała być (ale chyba coś się zmieni)
co do pozostałej części pracy żadnych zastrzeżeń, ściany proste że aż pan od okien nie mógł się nadziwić. 
domów postawionych kilka w okolicy, widziałem, byłem kilka razy na innej budowie podpatrzeć jak robią.
A tu jak przychodzi do dachu to jakoś dziwnie się zaczynaja zachowywać. Już wcześniej były symptomy ale mając na uwadze ich wcześniejszą pracę nie przyłożyłem do tego dostatecznej uwagi.
Jednym z objawów było to że chcieli 7metrowe krokwie wciągać i montować na pietrze.(3osoby) dopiero po interwencji/propozycji przygotowanie odbyło się na dole a montaż przeprowadzono przy pomocy dźwigu (chyba tak łatwiej, lepiej i bezpiecznej) tylko że do tego został zaangażowany ojciec obecnego majstra, który w pociągną robotę jak należy. 
Coś mi się wydaje że ojciec mu zawsze pomagał, a na mojej budowie został sam (wypchnięte z gniazda pisklę się chyba nie umie wznieść :-/) SZKODA ŻE NA MOJEJ BUDOWIE

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bardzo rozumiem czy z każdej strony ma wytawać po 19 cm? Skoro tak to daje 38 cm. Wystarczy zatem odjąć jedną dachówkę i po sprawie. Skoro robiła więźbę ta sama ekipa to na etapie więźby powinna odpowiednio wystawić skrajne krokwie. Podobnie rzecz się ma z przedłużoną częścią dachu. Dachówki skrajne powinny idealnie przejść w podstawowe. Natomiast gdyby się nie udało to takie wysunięcie może też przynieść ciekawy choć nie zamierzony efekt. Zabrakknie natomiast w kilku miejscach krycia wstępnego na tym wysunięciu (koniecznie należy to uzupełnić). Na łatach można bezpiecznie wysunąć do 40 cm. W załączeniu zdjęcia z wybranych moich realizacji gdzie wysunięcie było zamierzone.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoz86

Tak tylko boję się tych malowanych tylko po zewnętrznej stronie, że będzie odpryskiwać, a te koloryzowane w masie trochę droższe ale chyba zostanę przy Creaton Titania, cenowo w miarę ok. a za to spokój na długie lata. W poniedziałek zakupy  :smile:

----------


## house1

Mam zamiar zakupić Meyer Holsen Piano sprzedawca zadał mi pytanie jak będzie układana dachówka czy w rzędzie czy na mijano 
majster chce na mijano to sie mu nie dziwie bo nie będzie tak widać ewentualnych błędów 
proszę o jakieś sugestie

----------


## bracki88

Do "na mijano" trzeba kupić połówki naroży. Dziwie się majstrowi, bo więcej roboty z "na mijano"  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oba sposoby montażu poprawne. Natomiast Twój majster jak widać ma trochę doświadczenia w tego rodzaju pokryciach skoro taki spsób proponuje. Sposób na mijankę nie ukrywa błędów montażowych, ukrywa naromiast niedoskonałości (krzywizny) dachówki. W celu uzyskania porządanego efektu przy układaniu linia w linię każdy pionowy rząd musi być idealnie ustawiony a czasami trzeba selekcjonować dachówki. Szczególnie to widać na dachówkach glazurowanych. Akurat Mayer-Holsen ma jedne z najprostszych. Oczywiście wybierz sposób który Tobie się bardziej podoba. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

> Do "na mijano" trzeba kupić połówki naroży. Dziwie się majstrowi, bo więcej roboty z "na mijano"


owszem trzeba dokupić połówki lecz cena taka sama 
dla przykładu dla dachówki w rzedzi musze mieć np 100 szt dach szczytowej lewej i prawej 
dla na mijano 50 dach szczytowej lewej i prawej  i 50 szt połówek dach szczytowej lewej i prawej

----------


## house1

> Oba sposoby montażu poprawne. Natomiast Twój majster jak widać ma trochę doświadczenia w tego rodzaju pokryciach skoro taki spsób proponuje. Sposób na mijankę nie ukrywa błędów montażowych, ukrywa naromiast niedoskonałości (krzywizny) dachówki. W celu uzyskania porządanego efektu przy układaniu linia w linię każdy pionowy rząd musi być idealnie ustawiony a czasami trzeba selekcjonować dachówki. Szczególnie to widać na dachówkach glazurowanych. Akurat Mayer-Holsen ma jedne z najprostszych. Oczywiście wybierz sposób który Tobie się bardziej podoba. Pozdrawiam.


Wydaje mi sie że bardziej efektywniej wygląda dachówka na mijano nie widać tak lini gdzie dachówki sie łączą

----------


## bracki88

Turmalin "na mijanke"

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Domino glazura montowana bez przesunięcia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

I jeszcze daszek na altance na mijanke

----------


## house1

dzieki *bracki88* i * Andrzej Wilhelmi*

nie wiem czemu ale na altance bardziej mi sie ta dachówka podoba tzn na mijano 
albo to złudzenie ale na mijano nie widać tak przerw miedzy dachówkami

----------


## sabina1388

witam znalazłam w sieci zdjęcie domku i mega podoba mi się dachówka czy wie ktoś jaki to kolor producent??? błagam odpiszcie pozdrawiam serdecznie Sabina i Marek

----------


## bracki88

Wygląda podobnie jak to  :smile:  Na moje oko wygląda jak Roben Monza Plus  :smile:

----------


## hokejgk1

POTWIERDZAM:
Patrząc na wygląd gąsiora podstawowego, na denko gąsiora kalenicy, oraz na początek gąsiora pół okręgłego naroży na 99.99% ROBEN MONZA PLUS CZARNOBRĄZOWA  :big grin:

----------


## wesola9

Pokazuję wam swój dach (ale powinienem się wstydzić? czy....?)

Czy dobrze robię kończąc współpracę z wykonawcą?
pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## house1

może ktoś z was mi poleci dobra membranę w składach budowlanych polecili mi : Membrana dachowa VENTIA GOLG / 75m2
dobra? bo sie w tym temacie nie znam

----------


## wesola9

> może ktoś z was mi poleci dobra membranę w składach budowlanych polecili mi : Membrana dachowa VENTIA GOLG / 75m2
> dobra? bo sie w tym temacie nie znam


Kupiłem DORKEN'a DELTA®-MAXX
Była chyba promocja bo za rolkę (75m2) dałem niecałe 570zł
mówią że jest dobra, a czasem słyszę że b.dobra.
Przetrzymała w każdym razie KSAWEREGO (śnieg, deszcz, wiatr)

Pozdr Artur

----------


## house1

> Kupiłem DORKEN'a DELTA®-MAXX
> Była chyba promocja bo za rolkę (75m2) dałem niecałe 570zł
> mówią że jest dobra, a czasem słyszę że b.dobra.
> Przetrzymała w każdym razie KSAWEREGO (śnieg, deszcz, wiatr)
> 
> Pozdr Artur



ja dostałem za rolkę niecałe 270zł za 75m2 
szukam w necie informacji ale nie ma....
może ktoś by rzucił okiem na parametry:

Parametry techniczne membrany VENTIA GOLD :




gramatura [g/m2]


150

ilość warstw


3

paroprzepuszczalność [g/m2/24h]


3200 g/m2/24h
38°C/85%RH
Lyssy

współczynnik paroprzepuszczalności Sd [m]


0,02

klasa odporności na przesiąkanie
przed i po starzeniu sztucznym


KLASA W1

wytrzymałość na rozrywanie
wzdłuż [N/5cm]
w poprzek [N/5cm]



150

165

maksymalna siła rozciągająca
wzdłuż [N/5cm]
w poprzek [N/5cm]






350

210



Grubość [mm]


0,70

materiał


Włókniny polipropylenowe połączone z polipropylenowym filmem mikroporowatym

Reakcja na ogień


E

wymiary rolki [m]


1,5 x 50

możliwość zastosowania na pełne deskowanie


TAK

----------


## tomraider

> Czy dobrze robię kończąc współpracę z wykonawcą?


Bardzo dobra decyzja , spóżniona ale jeszcze nie ma tragedii.

----------


## wesola9

Ano spóźniona, bo nie wlazłem wcześniej na dach, to po pierwsze a po drugie to za późno się zacząłem tematem interesować, więc po części to moja wina.
Ale tak jak pisałem wcześniej czujność została uśpiona przy wykonywaniu prac murarskich, było dobrze (na 4/4+) to muszę przyznać.
Dach jednak to dziedzina w której nic mi nie doradził, i jak widać nie wyszło mu za dobrze.
Jutro jeszcze czeka mnie wizyta inspektora/kierownika/nowego wykonawcy (któremu współczuje poprawek) i decyzja jak to naprawić.

pozdr
Artur

----------


## bracki88

> może ktoś z was mi poleci dobra membranę w składach budowlanych polecili mi : Membrana dachowa VENTIA GOLG / 75m2
> dobra? bo sie w tym temacie nie znam


Tyvek Solid. Rolka za 330.

----------


## markoz86

> markoz86
> Ja wybrałem Creatona Premion czarna matowa angoba - dach wygląda super, ale to oczywiście rzecz gustu.
> Przy wyborze brałem jeszcze pod uwagę Bogen Innovo 10, wyceniali trochę taniej ale gąsiory które proponowali mniej podobały się mojej żonie


A mogę spytać o cenę jaką Pan otrzymał za m2 Premiona i jaki metraż dachu?

----------


## bracki88

Zastanawiałem się jak dekarz pracuje na dachu, jak ma tak zagracone dachówka... a teraz będzie ją jeszcze musiał zdjąć z dachu  :sad:  Więźba też bez szału  :sad:  Zaciosy wycinane na oko  :smile:  Jeśli załacone jest prosto (równolegle do okapu), to pozostaje tylko klinowanie, bo jeśli murłaty są tak położone jak na zdjęciu to różnica wysokości jest na pewno. Warto też sprawdzić poziom płatwi, bo podniesieniem słupa tez można podrównać. Szkoda materiału  :sad:

----------


## wesola9

No w tym sęk że to nie był dekarz chyba, (choć i on i ojciec to już domów nastawiali że cho cho.... i stoją, a ja to się czepiam bo nie chcę zapłacić za wykonaną pracę).
Dekarz to teraz wchodzi i dachówka będzie zdjęta. Mam nadzieję że coś się z tego jeszcze poskłada.
Na marginesie to gość jeszcze chce żebym mu za to zapłacił. masakra jakaś, do sądu chce iść i inspektora nasłać, chyba tylko żeby potwierdził moją decyzję.

----------


## Nowy25

markoz86
wysłałem na priva

----------


## bracki88

Nie uważam sie za nie wiadomo jakiego fachowca, ale tutaj widać brak podstaw, choćby ciesielstwa. Tak upadnięte łaty na końcach nie wynikają z krzywego drzewa, tylko niskiej staranności wykonania. Krańcowa krokiew tam przymocowana kątownikiem i płytką perforowana nie ma prawa bytu. Jak to okuć blachą? Na okuciu widać za bardzo docisniętego farmera, a co dopiero taki kwiatek pod blachą. Tak zbita murłata to prowizorka. Wystraczyło kupić tubkę kotwy chemicznej albo zwykłą kotew i wiertarka. Niestety to zajmuje czas i więźbę będą stawiać w tydzień a nie w 3 dni. Czasy są jakie są i każdy chce zrobić tanio i szybko. Owszem da się tak robić, ale z pewnością nie dachy  :sad:

----------


## wesola9

Właśnie dostałem info że powinienem być zadowolony bo dach się nie przewrócił jak KSAWERY szalał.
wiec dach jest dobrze zrobiony i mam zapłacić !!!!!
ŁOŁ...
Normalnie relacja na żywo nie będe już zaśmiecał forum (albo jakiś wątek specjalny założę nowy)
chyba z kierownikiem też pojadę (jestem tutaj delikatny), był i mówił że jest dobrze, będzie bezpiecznie ładnie. 
ale mi się duet trafił.

a i jeszcze jedno 45 tys za postawienie 83m2 razem z dachem + garaż 30m2 to mało? chyba nie aż tak. i nie żałowałem na materiały kupowałem co sobie jegomość życzył. Mam tam w końcu mieszkać.
pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak się dzieje jak murarz do tego kiepski co widać po wieńcu bierze się za dach. Tak jak wspomniał "bracki88" to partackie i nie profesjonalne wykonanie. Fatalnie wykona więźba i niewyprowadzony dach. Łaty cięte piłą łańcuchową co skutkuje zachlapaniem folii olejem. Czy kierownik odebrał więźbę i potwierdził to stosownym wpisem w dziennik budowy? Tak to już jest, że takie miernoty mają uprawnienia. Gdy wykonawca miernota i kierownik miernota to taka wspólnota stworzy takiego knota! Jak masz pisemną umowę to odmów zapłaty na piśmie i zagróź, że wystąpisz o zwrot za zniszczony materiał i koszty przeróbki. Kierownika spytaj czy jest ubezpieczony bo w drastycznym przypadku może się okazać, że więźbę trzeba będzie rozebrać i postawić jeszcze raz. Może jestem trochę złośliwy ale nie toleruję takich partaczy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

mam pytanie odnośnie papy ICOPAL W/PET-SBS papa wierzchniego krycia 
dużo osób ją zachwala cena też nie mała warto? czy lepiej zwykłą
jestem na etapie jednak wyboru papy czemu?
90% znanych mi dekarzy tylko chce pape, sprzedawcy handlowcy -100% membrane  :bash: 
wiec posłucham sie kogoś kto dachy kładzie  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Będę wdzięczny za ocenę tego co widać na obrazkach.

Przy okazji do :"house1" - na moich obrazkach własnie papa W-Pet SBS Icopal. Podobno jest ok.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takim wykonaniu okapu rynna jest opuszczona i pojawia się bardzo szeroki pas nadrynnowy. Nie wiem czemu służy postawienie do góry tylnej części pasa nadrynnowego? Być może w mniemaniu Twojego dekarza zabezpiecza przed nawiewaniem śniegu natomiast bardzo skutecznie zablokuje (zdławi) przepływ powietrza pod pokryciem. Utrudni to poprawną wentylację co może skutkować skróceniem żywotności dachówki. Jest to złe rozwiązanie. Druga łata faluje nie zanosi się na to że płaszczyzna dachu będzie wyprowadzona. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Andrzej, czyli nie wyginać tej blachy?

Jak powinny być wyprowadzone te łaty? poziomowane i mocowane np na kliny do wyrównania poziomów?

Jak poza tym, jesli chodzi o odprowadzenie skroplin z wstępnego krycia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wyginać! 
Jak się rozciągnie żyłką po całej długości połaci na łacie to wyjdą wszystkie wybrzuszenia i zapadnięcia. Tak samo trzeba zrobić na łacie tuż przy kalenicy. Na podkładki najlepiej użyć cienkiej sklejki wodoodpornej (ja stosuję sklejkę grubości 4 mm). Są również miejsca gdzie należy podebrać kontrłatę.  Do tak wyprowadzonych łat bazowych równa się całą połać. Skropliny sobie spłyną na kapinos wierzchniego pasa nadrynnowego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

To zagięcie przy tym spadku jest niezbędne. Krycie dachówka nie jest szczelne , podwiew  zawsze będzie , no chyba ,że położysz na wapno.Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mamy tutaj różny pogląd w tej sprawie. Przy tak płaskim dachu wentylacja jest bardzo ograniczona a nawiewanie śniegu niezbyt duże i będzie bez względu na to czy zrobimy to odgięcie czy nie. Skoro zostało zastosowane takie odgięcie to w jakim celu jest kratka z grzebieniem? Wystarczyło postawić pierwszą łatę na sztorc i zastosować sam grzebień? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Tu nie chodzi o nawiewanie śniegu. Gdy rynna jest zablokowana lodem i przychodzi odwilż to woda "płynie" po pasie i wtedy odbój nie pozwala na przeskoczenie . Kratka może być lub nie. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jak woda przeskoczy to co się stanie??? Spłynie tak jak ta z topniejącego śniegu. Do tego w tm konkretnym przypadku rynna jest bardzo nisko  i zjawisko, o którym piszesz jest tylko hipotetyczne. Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Fajna dyskusja Panowie,  a wnioskuję z niej ze obróbki mam zrobione dobrze :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Fakt , że zjawisko "cofki " zdarza się rzadko ale .... na wszelki wypadek to i ksiądz nosi :smile:   Pozdrawiam Cię .Jan.

----------


## house1

jaka spinka pasuje do dachówki Meyer holsen piano 
uniwersalna J czy moze jakas "specjalna?

----------


## piotrek0m

Mi do Meyera-Holsena sprzedali spinki w "zestawie" do zamawianej dachówki. Nie wnikalem czy specjalna czy zwykla, a specjalna to tylko cena była ?

----------


## house1

> Mi do Meyera-Holsena sprzedali spinki w "zestawie" do zamawianej dachówki. Nie wnikalem czy specjalna czy zwykla, a specjalna to tylko cena była ?


Dokładnie cena specjalna, ponad 2 więcej niż za zwykłą spinke

a masz dachówke M-H Piano?

Jesli ktoś ma taką spinkę to poproszę o zdjęcie lub ewentualnie link internetowy

----------


## house1

Już wiem jaka R32 i jest droższa od J

----------


## młotek

Jeśli masz na myśli  spinka uniwersalną do dachówki MDR32 to nie można przy jej pomocy ułożyć " Piano" na mijankę.

----------


## house1

> Jeśli masz na myśli  spinka uniwersalną do dachówki MDR32 to nie można przy jej pomocy ułożyć " Piano" na mijankę.


dziwne bo ww spinka ponoć pasuje i na mijanke i w rzędzie ale taką informacje otrzymałem od handlowcy M-H

----------


## bracki88

Nie robiłem z Piano, ale w Turmalinie spinki, te zapinane na rynienki, najzwyklej podnoszą dachówkę zakładaną na nie. Próbowaliśmy wyginać pod innym kątem itd, ale to nic nie daje  :sad:

----------


## młotek

> dziwne bo ww spinka ponoć pasuje i na mijanke i w rzędzie ale taką informacje otrzymałem od handlowcy M-H


Daj link do tej spinki.

----------


## house1

http://allegro.pl/folnet-spinka-uni-...811399479.html

----------


## młotek

A więc na pewno nie pasuje na mijankę. A w rzędzie-  wszystko zależy od jej długości. Nie pamiętam w tej chwili, jaka długość jest odpowiednia.

----------


## lockter

Potrzebuję porady ws jak najlepiej wykończyć daszek wychodzący ze ściany. Tak aby nie zaciekało i wyglądało dobrze. Jest to daszek na drewno, przykryty dachówką wchodzącą w warstwy ocieplenia. Można uszczelnić to pianą i normalnie otynkować ale wtedy ewentualna wymiana dachówki to rozwalenie tynku, był pomysł aby nie uszczelniać i zostawić jak jest a tylko dać ołowianą taśmę kominową ale jakoś mi to nie pasuje - bedzie kiepsko wyglądać.

Macie jakiś pomysł jak to zrobić aby nie zaciekało i wyglądało dobrze?

----------


## bracki88

obróbka blacharska + kołki fido

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Taka przybudówka nie powinna być związana z budynkiem. Masz mostki na krokwiach i nie potrzebnie wpuszczone w izolację dachówki. Do tego jakaś dziwna blaszana obróbka okapu po co? Tak mały daszek nie wiele ochroni choć zawsze. Jak by była szpara pomiędzy dachówką a ścianą to tam nic nie przeleci a jak coś po ścianie to żaden problem. Zrobiłbym to tak: obróbkę okapu bym wywalił a dachówki przy ścianie zaciął skośnie na styk ze ścianą. Po otynkowaniu ściany jak już bardzo chcesz styk tynku z dachówką można uszczelnić bezbarwnym silikonem dekarskim. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lockter

> Taka przybudówka nie powinna być związana z budynkiem. Masz mostki na krokwiach i nie potrzebnie wpuszczone w izolację dachówki. Do tego jakaś dziwna blaszana obróbka okapu po co? Tak mały daszek nie wiele ochroni choć zawsze. Jak by była szpara pomiędzy dachówką a ścianą to tam nic nie przeleci a jak coś po ścianie to żaden problem. Zrobiłbym to tak: obróbkę okapu bym wywalił a dachówki przy ścianie zaciął skośnie na styk ze ścianą. Po otynkowaniu ściany jak już bardzo chcesz styk tynku z dachówką można uszczelnić bezbarwnym silikonem dekarskim. Pozdrawiam.


Mostki akurat tutaj mi nie przeszkadzają bo to ściana garażu, który i tak będzie prawie lub wcale nieogrzewany. 

Co do blachy to w zasadzie nie wiem po co ona, ale podejrzewam że dla zabezpieczenia podbitki, która i tam miała być. Żeby jej nie podciekało od czoła bo brak tam będzie i rynny. A na pewno po prostu blacha została z dachu więc dali i tam. 

Ale pomysł z pozostawieniem pustki od ściany jest niezły, musieliby przenieść łaty niżej i przesunąć niżej dachówki ale to jest jeszcze do zrobienia. Wtedy też i sens tej blachy na okapie byłby żaden nawet jeśli od czoła tez miałaby być jakaś deska okapowa. Wystająca dachówka by ją chroniła od góry prawda?

A może głupie pytanie ale nie wiem - czym ciąć dachówki tak aby za bardzo nie poniszczyć? Flexem i jakąś tarczą do kamienia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dachówki tniemy tarczą diamentową (miękką do bardzo twardej dachówki, twardą do miękkiej i cementowej). Oczywiście dachówki należy wysunąć tak jak wysuwa się je do rynny. Powstanie wówczas naturalny okap. Natomiast ostatni rząd dachówek należy uciąć pod skosem całkowicie usuwając górny poprzeczny zamek. Będzie ładniej (to oczywiście rzecz gustu) i nie będzie zastoin wody oraz zalegania różnych śmieci. Konieczne będzie wywiercenie otworów w dachówkach pod wkręty mocujące. Łebki wkrętów należy uszczelnić bezbarwnym silikonem dekarskim. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lockter

> Dachówki tniemy tarczą diamentową (miękką do bardzo twardej dachówki, twardą do miękkiej i cementowej). Oczywiście dachówki należy wysunąć tak jak wysuwa się je do rynny. Powstanie wówczas naturalny okap. Natomiast ostatni rząd dachówek należy uciąć pod skosem całkowicie usuwając górny poprzeczny zamek. Będzie ładniej (to oczywiście rzecz gustu) i nie będzie zastoin wody oraz zalegania różnych śmieci. Konieczne będzie wywiercenie otworów w dachówkach pod wkręty mocujące. Łebki wkrętów należy uszczelnić bezbarwnym silikonem dekarskim. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dziękuję za porady, teraz czas na przetrawienie i realizację  :smile:

----------


## piotrmason

To ja pochwalę się moim dachem. Dachówka Wienerberger actua angoba szlachetna kolor grafit, deska szczytowa pomalowana 4 warstwami: 1: sadolin base, 2: sadolin classic jasny dąb, 3 i 4 sadolin TINOVA dąb, efekt miał być taki, jak na foto, czyli idealnie dopasowany po okna i rolety w kolorze złoty dąb plus podobno gwarancja 12 lat na farbę tinova, ale w to raczej nie wierzę ;P Opierzenia z blachy anthracynk firmy VMZinc.

----------


## bracki88

Jeśli któryś ze szczytów jest w ekspozycji na południe, to nawet 40 lat gwarancji nie pomoże  :sad:  ładny domek

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jeśli któryś ze szczytów jest w ekspozycji na południe, to nawet 40 lat gwarancji nie pomoże  ładny domek


Proszę rozwinąć tę myśl, co to znaczy, że jak szczyt jest na południe to co ???

----------


## bracki88

Chodzi o to, że nie ma środka który zabezpieczy drewno w 100% przed UV i warunkami atmosferycznymi. Taka deska szczytowa, w zwykłym cyklu letnim, caly dzień palona jest słońcem, później się chłodzi, drewno pęka. Następnie wchodzi tam woda (bo deszcz lubi czasem popadać, nawet w lecie),bo tak naprawdę one nie są wcale osłonięte... . Ja daje tym szczytom 2 lata, i będzie trzeba je malować na nowo. Proszę zrobić test - kupić najlepsze drewniane meble ogrodowe, i spróbować zostawić je 2 sezony na zewnątrz i nie przykrywać  :smile:

----------


## piotrmason

> Jeśli któryś ze szczytów jest w ekspozycji na południe, to nawet 40 lat gwarancji nie pomoże  ładny domek


 Zgadzam się, miałem świadomość tego nawet przed dokonaniem wyboru w jaki sposób wykończyć szczyty. Dlatego starałem się znaleźć jak najlepszą farbę, no i TINOVA wydawała się taką być. Deski z tartaku kosztowały 400zł, farby na powierzchnie szczytów w sumie też coś około 400zł, robocizna moja i kuzyna, szlifowanie, malowanie. Za parę lub parenaście lat, kupię nowe deski, pomaluję i wymienię. Koszt dachówek szczytowych z modelu actua na mój dach to dodatkowo około 6000 - 7000zł. Wstępnie wzorowałem się na tym projekcie.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

To i ja się pochwalę moim dachem - dzisiaj dekarze postawili kropkę nad "i" i zamontowali długo wyczekiwane gąsiory. Na wiosnę dojdą jeszcze okna połaciowe.

Dachówka to Braas Turmalin antracyt + rynny Galeco. Będę wdzięczny za krytyczne głosy  :smile: .

----------


## tomraider

> Będę wdzięczny za krytyczne głosy


Nasiałbyś sobie trawy i podwórko zaraz wyładnieje .Napisałem o podwórku bo akurat dobrze je widać na zdjęciach ...............dachu  :wink:

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Nasiałbyś sobie trawy i podwórko zaraz wyładnieje .Napisałem o podwórku bo akurat dobrze je widać na zdjęciach ...............dachu


Niestety sprzęt nie pozwala mi za zrobienie dokładniejszych zdjęć, więc uznajmy te załączone za materiał poglądowy dla osób planujących Turmalin na dach. Co do ogródka to oczywiście dziękuję za radę - zabiorę się do roboty jak tylko elewacja będzie skończona.  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Niestety sprzęt nie pozwala mi za zrobienie dokładniejszych zdjęć, więc uznajmy te załączone za materiał poglądowy dla osób planujących Turmalin na dach. Co do ogródka to oczywiście dziękuję za radę - zabiorę się do roboty jak tylko elewacja będzie skończona.


Witam. z ciekawości zapytam: jak wysoka jest ściana kolankowa , jaka długość połaci i jaka jest szerokość/rozpiętość  miedzy murłatami?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Witam. z ciekawości zapytam: jak wysoka jest ściana kolankowa , jaka długość połaci i jaka jest szerokość/rozpiętość  miedzy murłatami?


Wysokość ścinaki kolankowej licząc od górnej krawędzi stropu do górnej krawędzi wieńca to 1,4 m, połać ma 6,05 m długości, rozpiętość między murłatami licząc od osi do osi murłaty to 7,63 m.

----------


## tomraider

Masz otwartą kalenicę dla wentylacji warstwy ocieplenia,(zakładam że na deski poszła papa)  jak będą wykonane,czy w ogóle,  stężenia więżby?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Masz otwartą kalenicę dla wentylacji warstwy ocieplenia,(zakładam że na deski poszła papa)  jak będą wykonane,czy w ogóle,  stężenia więżby?


Na deskach jest papa i kalenica rzeczywiście otwarta, ale nie rozumiem co masz na myśli mówiąc o stężeniach więźby. Będę wdzięczny za wyjaśnienie  :smile: .

----------


## tomraider

poczytaj http://www.fachowydekarz.pl/index.ph...iatrowych.html        po oskarze warto przemysleć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie stężenia bezwzględnie konieczne przy kryciu wstępnym wykonanym folią. Przy pełnym deskowaniu lub płycie OSB zbyteczne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## amglad1

Hej konik :wink: 
znawcą dachów nie jestem, ale chciałam powiedzieć rzuciwszy moim niefachowym okiem, że masz śliczny domek i cudny dach :big grin: 
z ciekawości, jaki to projekt? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Takie stężenia bezwzględnie konieczne przy kryciu wstępnym wykonanym folią. Przy pełnym deskowaniu lub płycie OSB zbyteczne. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za uspokojenie, bo po wcześniejszym pytaniu miałem poważne wątpliwości co do konieczności wykonania takich "wzmocnień".




> Hej konik
> znawcą dachów nie jestem, ale chciałam powiedzieć rzuciwszy moim niefachowym okiem, że masz śliczny domek i cudny dach
> z ciekawości, jaki to projekt?


Bardzo miło to słyszeć - dziękuję  :smile: . Projekt jest indywidualny, ale nie ukrywam, że trochę w nim z Patryka G1 z pracowni Archipelag. Zajrzałem też do Twojego dziennika budowy - chciałbym być już na takim etapie...

PS. Te duże okna i antresola robią super wrażenie  :smile: .

----------


## amglad1

się zdublowałam, przepraszam

----------


## amglad1

> Bardzo miło to słyszeć - dziękuję . Projekt jest indywidualny, ale nie ukrywam, że trochę w nim z Patryka G1 z pracowni Archipelag. Zajrzałem też do Twojego dziennika budowy - chciałbym być już na takim etapie...
> 
> PS. Te duże okna i antresola robią super wrażenie .


ani się obejrzysz, a juz będziesz walczył z płytkami, meblami, kolejne dylematy zwiazane ze sprzętem kuchennym...ech, wszystko przed Toba :wink:  czasem chciałabym się zamienić, a kiedy indziej jestem szczęśliwa, że to już za mną.... bo budowa była cała na mojej głowie, jak jedna osoba sie z tym boryka, to cięzko jest...ale ja już drugie lato w domku i w zyciu nie zamieniłabym tego komfortu (wylanych łez, potu, trudu i kasy!!!) na nic innego :big grin: 

bardzo podobają mi sie płaskie dachówki do nowoczesnych, prostych brył domów. ja mam dachówki ułozone jak kostki czekolady i jak zobaczyłam to pierwszy raz to mało nie padłam z wrażenia - tak mi sie podobało. sąsiedzi mają zwykłą dachówkę w nowoczesnym domu i powiem - wg mnie oczywiście- brakuje im pieknego dachu :tongue: 
pisałeś o rynnach - ja na zdjęciach ich nie widziałam, sama mam tytan cynk i czekam, kiedy zmienią kolor z wiadra podwórkowego na jakiś lepsiejszy :wink: 
pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych wyborów i szczęścia w nowym domku i Nowym Roku :big grin: [/QUOTE]
a żeby nie być gołosłowną :wink:  wrzucam garaż, bo domkowi nie zrobiłam zdjęć z tak bliska.
oto moja tabliczka czekolady

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przyjemnie popatrzeć na takie wykonanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lockter

> a żeby nie być gołosłowną wrzucam garaż, bo domkowi nie zrobiłam zdjęć z tak bliska.
> oto moja tabliczka czekolady


bardzo ładnie  :yes:

----------


## amglad1

Andrzej, lockter

Serdecznie dziękuję :bye:  przekażę Panom Dachowcom :big grin: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniel__

> To ja pochwalę się moim dachem. Dachówka Wienerberger actua angoba szlachetna kolor grafit, deska szczytowa pomalowana 4 warstwami: 1: sadolin base, 2: sadolin classic jasny dąb, 3 i 4 sadolin TINOVA dąb, efekt miał być taki, jak na foto, czyli idealnie dopasowany po okna i rolety w kolorze złoty dąb plus podobno gwarancja 12 lat na farbę tinova, ale w to raczej nie wierzę ;P Opierzenia z blachy anthracynk firmy VMZinc.
> 
> Załącznik 231873 Załącznik 231874


Bardzo ładnie wyszedł ten dach.
Zainteresowało mnie to rozwiązanie.
Można prosić zbliżenie na deskę szczytową? Deska od góry obrobiona jest blachą?

----------


## 280m

Wygląda fajnie. mam takie pytanie czy dachówki płaskie nie powinny być układane na przemian?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Braas zaleca takie ułożenie w przypadku Turmalina. W przypadku układania bez przesunięcia w zamkach gromadzi się o wiele więcej wody niż układając z przesunięciem.

----------


## 280m

czyli bez przesunięcia to nieco ryzykowne ułożenie?

----------


## bracki88

> Braas zaleca takie ułożenie w przypadku Turmalina. W przypadku układania bez przesunięcia w zamkach gromadzi się o wiele więcej wody niż układając z przesunięciem.


To po co robi dachówki połówkowe, skoro nie zaleca ich kładzenia?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> czyli bez przesunięcia to nieco ryzykowne ułożenie?


Z punktu widzenia prawdopodobieństwa przeciekania warstwy wierzchniego krycia bardziej ryzykowne - uważam jednak że to ryzyko jest do zaakceptowania jeżeli krycie wstępne jest porządnie (szczelnie) wykonane.




> To po co robi dachówki połówkowe, skoro nie zaleca ich kładzenia?


Zawsze myślałem, że dachówki szczytowe dlatego są produkowane jako pełne i połówkowe, aby możliwe było właśnie kładzenie ich z przesunięciem w kolejnych rzędach, ale widzę że to nie ja tutaj jestem ekspertem...

----------


## bracki88

ohhhh, źle przeczytałem :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jak będą ułożone dachówki bo wody zawsze będzie tyle samo! Niby z jakiej przyczyny przy ułożeniu bez przesunięcia miałoby jej być więcej?? Szczytowe połówkowe mają dwa zadania: pierwsze to oczywiste umożliwiają ułożenie z przesunięciem a drugie umożliwiają zakrycie praktycznie każdej szerokości dachu. Natomiast nie ma żadnych problemów gdy nie stosujemy dachówek szczytowych. Możliwe jest wówczas nawet układanie na "dziko". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jak będą ułożone dachówki bo wody zawsze będzie tyle samo! Niby z jakiej przyczyny przy ułożeniu bez przesunięcia miałoby jej być więcej??


Dlaczego w takim razie zarówno Creaton jak i Braas zaleca ułożenie z przesunięciem? Czy nie jest tak, że w przypadku ułożenia bez przesunięcia woda spływająca po zamku wyższej dachówki spływa do zamka dachówki poniżej i tak musi przepłynąć całą połać, aby trafić do rynny? Przy zastosowanie układu z przesunięciem woda z wyższej dachówki spływa na środek dachówki poniżej, a nie nad łączeniem i tym samym moim zdaniem zmniejsza się ryzyko przecieku na zamku. Jeżeli się mylę to będę wdzięczny za wyprowadzenie z błędu  :smile: .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bracki88

Zamki w dachówkach sie nie łączą. Woda z zamka dachówki powyżej wypływa na dachówkę pod nią, po lewej stronie.

----------


## 280m

nie wiem czy się  zamki łączą ale w domino patrząc od doły to pomiędzy dachówkami jest taki rowek od samej góry do samego dołu a jak są ułożone z przesunięciem to go jednak nie ma.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> Zamki w dachówkach sie nie łączą. Woda z zamka dachówki powyżej wypływa na dachówkę pod nią, po lewej stronie.


Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że zamki się nie łączą. Chodziło mi o to, że jeżeli mamy je ułożone bez przesunięcia to większe jest prawdopodobieństwo, że woda z zamka dachówki powyżej wpłynie do zamka dachówki w niższym rzędzie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze jak sam wspomniałeś nie nakazują a zalecają a to zupełnie co innego. Oczywiście rodzi się pytanie: dlaczego zalecają? Gdybyś ułożył choć jeden dach to byś wiedział. Te dachówki są tylko teoretycznie płaskimi równymi o idealnych bokach prostokątami. W rzeczywistości są to nierówne dachówki. Te nierówności widać układając bez przesunięcia a praktycznie nie widać przy układaniu z przesunięciem. Po prostu oko zostaje oszukane. Jaki zatem argument użyć do zachęcenia układania z przesunięciem? Woda będzie przelewać się przez zamki! Skoro naprawdę tak by było należało zaprojektować wyższe zamki. Przecież gdy pada deszcz wąskim zamkiem na całej długości dachu płynie praktycznie tyle samo wody. W przypadku gdy montujemy z przesunięciem płynąca zamkiem woda trafia na dachówkę a z niej znowu do zamka czyli w sumie płynie tyle samo.  Cały czas powtarzam za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne więc nawet gdyby teoretycznie się przelało to po to jest krycie wstępne żeby odprowadziło. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie - człowiek uczy się całe życie  :smile: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Czy moglibyscie spojrzeć na dach z linka , czy widać tu jakieś nieprawidłowości które warto poprawić? zdjęcia dachu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Coś trzeba poprawić skoro dach pokryty papą przecieka. Tak wykonany kosz będzie przeciekał. Jak są mocowane dachówki w narożu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Mam nadzieję, że nie przecieka. Woda stojąca na stropie z tego co pamiętam to z czasu gdy dach jeszcze nie był pokryty. Ale faktycznie zrobię test lejąc wodę ze szlaucha. 

Dachówki cięte mają być mocowane spinkami do ciętej dachówki takimi z linką, a dachówki normalne co któraś spinkami do łat - takimi sprężystymi
Co z koszem jest nie tak? Widziałem blachę wyciętą na kosz. Troche mnie dziwi że taki szeroki ten kosz, chyba że będą coś jeszcze przekładać

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kontrłaty biegną wzdłuż linii kosza a do tego bardzo blisko linii kosza. Pisząc, że Ci dach przecieka nie miałem na myśli wody na stropie tylko zacieki na krokwiach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

dziękuję Andrzej. Sprawie przecieku przy krokwiach przyjrzę się. 
Czy ten kosz to warto przerabiać? Czy chodzi o to że szczelina między kontrłatami jest wąska - i w zw z tym woda będzie miała wąską rynnę + gwoździe kontr i to umożliwi przeciekanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

O to chodzi, że woda tam nie dopłynie bo będzie jej spływanie blokowała kątrłata! Woda będzie płynęła wzdłuż kontrłaty i wpływała pod nią powodując przecieki po gwoździach. Natomiast czy to przerobić czy nie niech zdecyduje Twój dekarz bo to on powinien udzielić Ci stosownej gwarancji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Teraz czaję. A jak powinno byc to zrobione - w ogole nie powinno byc tych kontr skośnych, tylko te wzdłuż linii kosza? Czy też powinny być krótsze i powinna być np szczelina 5cm a nie na styk tak aby woda przepłynęła

----------


## Jan P.

Tą  kontrę  w koszu trzeba poprzecinać i podpierające  odcinki  ustawić równolegle do spływu wody. Czy gwoździe dziurawią kosz?. Jeśli tak to trzeba unieść kontrę i wpuścić uszczelniacz ( najlepiej bezbarwny  dekarski- przekonałem się ,że najlepszy) Papę przykleić do komina. Ciekawa szer, kosza,  pewność,że nic nie zablokuje :smile: . Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Janie to nie jest szerokość kosza to po prostu sprytne ułożenie i cięcie dachówki przed zamontowaniem kosza. Na tak małych połaciach możliwe. Gdyby był szczyt nie byłoby możliwe. Teraz zamontują blachy koszowe i "przysuną" ucięte dachówki. Połacie będą kryte od kosza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...jak powinno byc to zrobione


Jan przedstawił wykładnię poprawienia tego wykonania.
W koszu widać fragment papy zamontowany "pod spadek". Warto to połączenia zasmarować lepikiem na zimno. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Andrzej - sokole oko. Faktycznie "pod wodę" Jan.

----------


## Adam626

Jest kilka miejsc na koszu gdzie papa jest pod spadek, zwracalem na to majstrom uwagę, ale powiedzieli ze w samym koszu jest papa z przeciwległego położenia i ona w koszu też zachodzi na drugą stronę i ze nawet jak podcieknie "pod włos" to druga papa powstrzyma. Chyba zabardzo wypuścili ją, powinni przyciąć przy koszu?

----------


## Jan P.

Jak tam się woda dostanie to łatwo nie odparuje i będzie gnić . Powinni ciąć po linii kosza. Lepiej przesmarować. Jan.

----------


## Adam626

Dziękuję Janie i Andrzeju!

----------


## DanielRomian

Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące mieczy. Które połączenie mieczy  jest "lepsze" to z czopem czy łączone na wręb ze śrubą.? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma jak tradycja czyli z czopem (dodatkowo może być klej). Precyzyjnie wykonane wygląda elegancko. Ocxzywiście drugie rozwiązanie też dobre. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DanielRomian

> Nie ma jak tradycja czyli z czopem (dodatkowo może być klej). Precyzyjnie wykonane wygląda elegancko. Ocxzywiście drugie rozwiązanie też dobre. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Planuje zrobić wiatę i zastanawiam się nad różnymi rozwiązaniami.

----------


## karolek75

Witam,

Temat dachu to jeszcze dla mnie czarna magia. Jakie drewno mozna stosowac na wieźbę: mokre prosto z tartaku, przesuszone ?

Czy moglbym poprosic o wskazanie wartosciowych wątków?

----------


## bracki88

Drewno stosujemy takiej klasy jaką przewiduje projekt. Drewno konstrukcyjne powinno być wilgotne w około 20%. Szczerze powiedziawszy, to chyba tylko pojedyncze sztuki dostawałem do roboty tak sezonowanego drewna  :smile:  Zazwyczaj inwestor serwuje mi drewno które wczoraj rosło na pniu :smile: . Certyfikowane drewno o takiej wilgotności kosztuje. Najlepiej, jak o drewno zadba cieśla, bo później jeśli coś będzie nie tak, to powie że to TY zamawiałeś. Jeszcze wyprzedze pytanie o impregnacje. Najlepsza jest impregnacja ciśnieniowa. Jeśli wydaje się za drogo zawsze można samemu pomalować. Impregnacja nie zależy od tego czy drewno jest bardziej zielone, czy mniej - impregnat jest bezbarwny a kolor znacznikiem. Kiedyś robiliśmy dach u Pana który pracował w kopalni i impregnował czymś czym malują słupy szalunkowe na dole. Rąk nie mogłem domyć przez tydzień  :smile:  Im drewno bardziej mokre, tym impregnacja staje się mniej efektywna.

----------


## karolek75

Dzieki.
Jeden z potencjalnych wykonawcow powiedzial zeby kupic drewno w tartaku i od razu robic dach. I wszystko sie pod dachowka "ułoży".
Z innej beczki, czy z drewna suszonego komorowa to robi sie tylko wiezby prefabrykowane ?

----------


## bracki88

Zrobić można wszystko, tylko cena za m^3 przestrasza większość inwestorów. Rozmawiałem z Panem, który stawia domy drewniane z drewna KVH i pyta dlaczego nie robimy z tego więźb. Odpowiedziałem, że jakby średnio zamożny inwestor chciał robić z takiego drewna, to ja bym musiał pracować za darmo :smile: 

http://sklepy.allegro.pl/drewno-kons...864440081.html

----------


## karolek75

Normalnie CCC.
Jaka roznica dla dachu jest pomiedzy drewnem prosto z tartaku a KVH? 50 vs 100 lat? 
Ile dodatkowo latek daje impregnacja ?
Czy "stwierdzenie" ze mokre sie to ulozy juz pod dachowka jest prawdziwe ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I to i to pożyje tyle samo. Impregnacja nie przedłuża żywotności tylko chroni drewno przed szkodnikami. To zależy co się rozumie pod stwierdzeniem "ułoży". Może się ugiąć. Natomiast dociążone pokryciem schnąc na dachu z dużym prawdopodobieństwem się nie pokręci. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lockter

A ja mam takie pytanie, dach jak na zdjęciu, konstrukcja tez dołączona. Pasowałoby mi zdjąć te 2 jętki zewnętrzne z obu stron. Dlaczego? bo nie pomyslalem o ich przygotowaniu a teraz nie bardzo widze jak to ładnie i trwale wykończyć, mozna zdjac i ostrugac ale czy za pare lat nie bedzie trzeba tego robic drugi raz? Przeciez nawet najlepsza lakierobejca czy cos innego na dlugo nie starczy. Poza tym ptaki... podobno przy takich belkach moze to byc niezly problem. Dlatego jest pomysl ich zdjęcia. Ale czy mozna? Wg projektanta i kierownika budowy mozna - nawet jesli bedzie jakis wplyw na konstrukcję to znikomy i nie bedzie problemu. Co Wy na to?

A moze ktos da pomysl co zrobic z tymi jętkami zeby bylo ladnie i bezproblemowo? Dodam ze lubie drewno i takie ladnie obrobione bardzo mi sie podoba ale nie widzi mi sie co kilka lat sciagac podnośnika i ciagle malowac, czyscic itp.

----------


## bracki88

Ja bym ściągnął, choćby z tego względu, że brzydko wyglądają tak blisko siebie. Czemu mają służyć nie obcięte koncówki krokwi poniżej pasa podrynnowego?

----------


## lockter

> Ja bym ściągnął, choćby z tego względu, że brzydko wyglądają tak blisko siebie. Czemu mają służyć nie obcięte koncówki krokwi poniżej pasa podrynnowego?


to zostanie ścięte przy robieniu podbitki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można zdemontować bo są płatwie i szybko zakrywać szczyty oraz okapy bo stracisz gwarancję na folię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

> I to i to pożyje tyle samo. Impregnacja nie przedłuża żywotności tylko chroni drewno przed szkodnikami. To zależy co się rozumie pod stwierdzeniem "ułoży". Może się ugiąć. Natomiast dociążone pokryciem schnąc na dachu z dużym prawdopodobieństwem się nie pokręci. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli impregnacja jednak wydluza w sytuacji ataku szkodnikow  :smile: 
Co do "ułożenia" - zgadza sie tak to wykonawca rozwinal ze sie nie pokreci. Ale o uginaniu nic nie mowil. Czy zatem taki sposob robienia dachu jest poprawny ?

----------


## house1

Mam pytanie gdyż mam odeskowany dach na nim papa łaty kontrłaty za pare dni bedzie położona dachówka lecz zauważyłem że po deszczu przedostaje sie woda deski są nasiąknięte ogólnie jest dużo zacieków. Dekarz mówi mi ze to normalne?? Czyżby??

----------


## tomraider

> Mam pytanie gdyż mam odeskowany dach na nim papa łaty kontrłaty za pare dni bedzie położona dachówka lecz zauważyłem że po deszczu przedostaje sie woda deski są nasiąknięte ogólnie jest dużo zacieków. Dekarz mówi mi ze to normalne?? Czyżby??


Bzdura, właśnie jest po to krycie wstepne papa by było szczelnie, trzeba poprawić,uszczelnić , ostatnia ku temu okazja, potem bedzie drogo i nieprzyjemnie.

----------


## _olo_

Już teraz będzie nieprzyjemnie skoro łaty nabite ale da się zrobić, sam właśnie skończyłem uszczelniać całą jedną cieknącą połać.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dobrze... teraz pełno wiatrołomów mamy w Tatrach.  Jak przeciętny inwestor ma się upewnić, że drewno nie pochodzi z połamanych drzew? I dlaczego niby nie może pochodzić ze złamanych drzew. Nie piszmy tylko o certyfikatach i papierach - ten wszystko przyjmie...

----------


## house1

Dekarz powiedział mi że wszystko się uszczelni samo jak lepik rozpuści się w lato i będzie Ok 
Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy ale jak będzie ciekło to poprawi na swój koszt..

----------


## tomraider

> Dekarz powiedział mi że wszystko się uszczelni samo jak lepik rozpuści się w lato i będzie Ok 
> Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy ale jak będzie ciekło to poprawi na swój koszt..


Tak się samo uszczelni jak mniej więcej przebite koło w samochodzie, weżmie kasę i tyle go będziesz widział , jesteś bardzo naiwny jeśli wierzysz że przyjdzie na poprawki za free, będzie opowiadał przez telefon że zawalony robotą a po jakimś czasie przestanie odbierać rozmowy od ciebie , a następny grubo cię skasuje za poprawki .Póki nie zapłaciłeś rozdajesz karty , i żądasz  . Jak zapłacisz  to możesz co najwyżej prosić.

----------


## tomraider

> Dobrze... teraz pełno wiatrołomów mamy w Tatrach.  Jak przeciętny inwestor ma się upewnić, że drewno nie pochodzi z połamanych drzew? I dlaczego niby nie może pochodzić ze złamanych drzew. Nie piszmy tylko o certyfikatach i papierach - ten wszystko przyjmie...


Dlatego:  ,,że drewno z wiatrołomów absolutnie nie może być uznane za pełnowartościowe, gdyż  praktycznie zawsze posiada wewnętrzne spękania i rozwarstwienia, nawet jeśli nie są one widoczne gołym okiem. Dyskwalifikują one ten surowiec jako materiał do wszelkich zastosowań konstrukcyjnych,  produkcji mebli, podłóg itd. Jest to drewno w najlepszym razie kwalifikujące się do klasy WD, ale generalnie musi być uznane za papierówkę, lub drewno opałowe. Produkcja tartaczna nie może na nim bazować.''

----------


## house1

> Tak się samo uszczelni jak mniej więcej przebite koło w samochodzie, weżmie kasę i tyle go będziesz widział , jesteś bardzo naiwny jeśli wierzysz że przyjdzie na poprawki za free, będzie opowiadał przez telefon że zawalony robotą a po jakimś czasie przestanie odbierać rozmowy od ciebie , a następny grubo cię skasuje za poprawki .Póki nie zapłaciłeś rozdajesz karty , i żądasz  . Jak zapłacisz  to możesz co najwyżej prosić.


Dzięki, Pogadam z nim póki dachówka nie jest położona. A możesz mi powiedzieć jak teraz to można uszczelnić?
lepik na zimno wystarczy?

----------


## tomraider

> Dzięki, Pogadam z nim póki dachówka nie jest położona. A możesz mi powiedzieć jak teraz to można uszczelnić?
> lepik na zimno wystarczy?


Lepik do podklejania gontów będzie lepszy. w tych temperaturach papę trzeba osyszyć i podgrzać palnikiem by ,,chyciło''.   Zamieść zdjęcia , może jest więcej błądów, teraz ostatni gwizdek na poprawki.

----------


## house1

> Lepik do podklejania gontów będzie lepszy. w tych temperaturach papę trzeba osyszyć i podgrzać palnikiem by ,,chyciło''.   Zamieść zdjęcia , może jest więcej błądów, teraz ostatni gwizdek na poprawki.



Jutro wrzucę zdjęcia

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trudno zrozumieć dekarza, który ma wszystko jak na dłoni i może w prosty sposób uszczelnić przecieki. Skoro twierdzi, że samo się uszczelni to nie rozumie funkcji dachu i tak na prawdę nie jest dekarzem a monterem pokrycia zewnętrznego. Jak dach będzie zakryty pokryciem docelowym to ilość wody pod tym pokryciem będzie znikoma a pojawi się dopiero po pierwszej zimie jak zacznie się topić nawiany śnieg. W przypadku gdy będzie wykonana izolacja cieplna poddasza i osłonięta folią paroizolacyjną to ewentualny przeciek pojawi się na ściance kolankowej i będzie praktycznie nie możliwy do zlokalizowania. Wyegzekwuj uszczelnienie a krycie docelowe pozwól montować jak będziesz w 100% pewny że jest szczelnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

witam forumowiczow,proszę o ocenę jakości wykonania,z góry dziękuję

----------


## jedrek188

> witam forumowiczow,proszę o ocenę jakości wykonania,z góry dziękuję


plus jeszcze jedno zdjęcie

----------


## _olo_

Nie znam się ale ładnie to wygląda. Tak z ciekawości - czy w kalenicy lukarny miałeś przycinane dachówki bo takie to sprawia wrażenie. Czym masz obłożone te zewnętrzne krokwie w lukarnie i końcówki murłat ?

----------


## jedrek188

co do przycinania to jutro będę wiedział,po prostu nie zwróciłem uwagi,a zewnętrzne krokwie obłożone są blachą płaską,to samą z której robiona wenecja

----------


## bracki88

> Nie znam się ale ładnie to wygląda. Tak z ciekawości - czy w kalenicy lukarny miałeś przycinane dachówki bo takie to sprawia wrażenie. Czym masz obłożone te zewnętrzne krokwie w lukarnie i końcówki murłat ?


Toć to przecież blachodachówka :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> Toć to przecież blachodachówka


Hehe, dałem się nabrać, mimo to ładnie to wygląda...a patrzyłem na ten fragment co na podwórku leży  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> Załącznik 234651
> 
> 
> Załącznik 234652


Miałem podobnie, objechałem obie strony kontr masą bitumiczną, taką którą można nakładać na zawilgocone powierzchnie, bardzo mozolna praca. Przecieki zapewne na gwoździach łacenia, tak na oko to największe szanse na podcieknięcie wody występują w miejscu gdzie kontra przechodzi przez zakładkę pasów pap - tam jest na kilkunastu cm (w zależności od grubości papy) szczelina pod kontrami + ewentualnie miejsca gdzie kontry mają przerwę w ciągłości i od góry woda łatwiej się może dostać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro masz papę to to są bardzo duże przecieki. Nie wiem czy wykonawca nie popełnił jakiś błędów i dziwię się, że nie jest zainteresowany uszczelnieniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## house1

> Skoro masz papę to to są bardzo duże przecieki. Nie wiem czy wykonawca nie popełnił jakiś błędów i dziwię się, że nie jest zainteresowany uszczelnieniem. Pozdrawiam.


A możesz mi podpowiedzieć jak to teraz można uszczelnić? bo za dwa dni mają mi położyć dachówkę.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy sprawdzić czy w okolicach przecieków nie ma uszkodzeń papy. Uszkodzenia należy uszczelnić łatkami z papy termozgrzewalnej natomiast boki kontrłat (ich styk z papą) należy uszczelnić lepikiem na zimno (taka masą bitumiczną do podklejania gontów bitumicznych). Najlepiej się to robi małą kielenką. Warto poczekać aby się upewnić czy przecieki ustały a jak nie to dalej trzeba szukać przyczyny. Ja nie odważyłbym się zakrywać dachu, który przecieka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

Andrzeju, to Ty zdaje się polecałeś bitumiczny preparat do uszczelniania kontrłat, przypomnij bo nie pamiętam marki, cement bitumiczny czy coś w tym rodzaju  :big grin: , mając też inne pod ręką ten się w odróżnieniu od innych doskonale sprawdził, chwyta na wilgotne podłoża i powinien być dostępny w marketach budowlanych bo tam kupowałem.

----------


## jedrek188

witam,a na temat mojej wenecji cos można powiedzieć

----------


## winiu1

> Miałem podobnie, objechałem obie strony kontr masą bitumiczną, taką którą można nakładać na zawilgocone powierzchnie, bardzo mozolna praca. Przecieki zapewne na gwoździach łacenia, tak na oko to największe szanse na podcieknięcie wody występują w miejscu gdzie kontra przechodzi przez zakładkę pasów pap - tam jest na kilkunastu cm (w zależności od grubości papy) szczelina pod kontrami + ewentualnie miejsca gdzie kontry mają przerwę w ciągłości i od góry woda łatwiej się może dostać.


Jak nie było cię stać na porządną ekipę to sam smaruj kontry. Komin już zrobiłeś?

----------


## _olo_

Hehe, aleś Ty prześmiewny. Specjalistyczny dekarski uszczelniacz do kontrłat na bazie pianki rozprężnej okazał się kiepsko uszczelniać, drewno przesuszone, pogoda też była sucha i nie rozprężał się jak należy, druga połać szczelna bo zamiast uszczelniacza zastosowałem pod kontry tą masę bitumiczną co ją Andrzej polecał.

A co do stać czy nie stać - może i było może i nie, uwierz, chętnie bym dopłacił za pewność wykonania dobrze roboty ale skąd masz wiedzieć jak robi ta lub inna ekipa dopóki nie zacznie robić ? Wiesz, ta akurat polecana ale co warte polecenia kogoś kto nie ma pojęcia i się nie interesuje - patrzy z dołu na dach i mówi - fajnie wyszło ?

----------


## winiu1

> Hehe, aleś Ty prześmiewny. Specjalistyczny dekarski uszczelniacz do kontrłat na bazie pianki rozprężnej okazał się kiepsko uszczelniać, drewno przesuszone, pogoda też była sucha i nie rozprężał się jak należy, druga połać szczelna bo zamiast uszczelniacza zastosowałem pod kontry tą masę bitumiczną co ją Andrzej polecał.
> 
> A co do stać czy nie stać - może i było może i nie, uwierz, chętnie bym dopłacił za pewność wykonania dobrze roboty ale skąd masz wiedzieć jak robi ta lub inna ekipa dopóki nie zacznie robić ? Wiesz, ta akurat polecana ale co warte polecenia kogoś kto nie ma pojęcia i się nie interesuje - patrzy z dołu na dach i mówi - fajnie wyszło ?


Zasuwasz na dachu, a podobno urlop Ci się skończył.

----------


## _olo_

I jaki pamiętliwy ? Czym sobie na to zasłużyłem winiu1 ?

----------


## Jan P.

House; coś mi się wydaje, że okap masz skopany. Jan.

----------


## house1

> House; coś mi się wydaje, że okap masz skopany. Jan.


Tzn.???Okap nie rozumiem, możesz jaśniej?

----------


## bracki88

> witam,a na temat mojej wenecji cos można powiedzieć


Zrób zdjęcia z bliska, bo ktoś tu kiedyś powiedział, że z daleka to i jego teściowa ładnie wygląda  :big grin:  W szczególności zrób zdjęcia więźby, docięć kulawek przy koszowych i narożnych. Później zrób zdjęcia kosza równolegle do linii spadu. Następnie wykonaj zdjęcia gąsiorów narożnych, czy są w prostej linii. Wejdz na balkon i zrób zdjęcie okapu, tam gdzie nie ma blachy jeszcze zamontowanej. 
Od siebie mogę powiedzieć, że okucia kominów bardzo brzydkie  :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A tak wygląda dach


  Z takie odległości wygląda dobrze i nie powinien przeciekać. Jak jest tyle dachówki to może być trudno (niewygodnie) uszczelnić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzeju,  ...bitumiczny preparat do uszczelniania...  ...  przypomnij....


Prosisz i masz :yes: . Bitumiczny uszczelniacz dachowy "Wer-R-Dri" Plastic Roof Cement. Pozdrawiam :bye: .

----------


## house1

> Z takie odległości wygląda dobrze i nie powinien przeciekać. Jak jest tyle dachówki to może być trudno (niewygodnie) uszczelnić. Pozdrawiam.


Dach uszczelniony tam gdzie były duże przecieki dołożono dodatkową warstwę papy, gdzieniegdzie papa była naderwana z powodu sęków na deskach.
tak sobie myślę czy wszystkie przecieki zostały wyeliminowane   :wink:  gdyby nie niska temp to bym wężem na dach wodę zaczął lać....

----------


## jedrek188

witam ponownie,na temat swojego dachu żadnych konkretnych info nie uzyskałem,czy taka nierówność pod oknem dachowym to normalne?chodzi mi o ta szpare pod oscieznica z prawej strony,pozdrawiam

----------


## jedrek188

> Zrób zdjęcia z bliska, bo ktoś tu kiedyś powiedział, że z daleka to i jego teściowa ładnie wygląda  W szczególności zrób zdjęcia więźby, docięć kulawek przy koszowych i narożnych. Później zrób zdjęcia kosza równolegle do linii spadu. Następnie wykonaj zdjęcia gąsiorów narożnych, czy są w prostej linii. Wejdz na balkon i zrób zdjęcie okapu, tam gdzie nie ma blachy jeszcze zamontowanej. 
> Od siebie mogę powiedzieć, że okucia kominów bardzo brzydkie


ale mi chodziło o ocenę położenia blachy,a nie wykonania wiezby

----------


## bracki88

Jest coś podłożone pod łapki od okna na dolnej łacie, albo łapki zamontowane w nie ten frez co trzeba. Pewnie zrobione jest to po to, aby fartuch był wyżej i nie niszczył się od blachy. Lać się nie będzie, bo jakiś poważny błąd to nie jest. Zobacz, czy jest rynienka za oknem, bo to jest bardzo poważny błąd.

----------


## bracki88

> ale mi chodziło o ocenę położenia blachy,a nie wykonania wiezby


No to patrz
Tak wygląda z daleka 

A tak wygląda z bliska





Niezłe czary, nie? :smile:  Zdjęcia dzięki JARKO z innego forum.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak to możliwe, że tacy wykonawcy jeszcze robią dachy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

wczoraj okno wyglądało tak,dziś jest zabudowane blachą ale było ciemno więc zdjęcia nie robiłem,jak to wg was wygląda?pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam626

Prosiłbym naszych Mistrzów o ocenę, czy to co na zdjęciach jest w porządku zrobione. Pod obróbką twardą komina jest jeszcze obróbka miękka elastyczną taśmą. Mały właz - katastrofa. Gdybym wiedział że takie to małe, nigdy bym tego nie kupił. Kto w ogole wymyśla włazy o takich rozmiarach. 45x55cm - do niczego, nie polecam

----------


## tomraider

Czy ceraniczna rura komina systemowego nie jest zamocowana do blach komina? , bo może się nagrzana parę centów podnieść w górę.Gdzie kapinos czapy?

----------


## Adam626

Zapytam czy jest zamocowana. W przybliżeniu wygląda jak poniżej. Duża jest rozszerzalność takiej rury na 8 metrach? Czy czapa musi miec kapinos, skoro sama jest praktycznie kapinosem?

----------


## tomraider

> Zapytam czy jest zamocowana. W przybliżeniu wygląda jak poniżej. Duża jest rozszerzalność takiej rury na 8 metrach? Czy czapa musi miec kapinos, skoro sama jest praktycznie kapinosem?


Producent pisze że do 8 cm , ta czapa nie ma i nie jest kapinosem.Brak kapinosu to ściekanie wody po bokach komina.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak dla mnie obróbka komina mizerna. Komin powinien być obrobiony tak jak okno bo to jest dachówka a nie blachodachówka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Dzieki za opinię. Juz rozumiem z brakiem tego kapinosa, choć juz tego nie zmienimy. Co do uwagi Andrzeja - też krytykę przyjmuję. Majster mnie spytał jak ma być obróbka czy na wierzchu dachówki czy pod dachówką. Gdybym wybrał pod dachówką to miałbym pewnie tak jak Andrzej mowi - jak okno

----------


## Jan P.

Pewnie dał uszczelkę. Nie jest źle. Jan

----------


## jedrek188

Witam,mam pytanie odnośnie ceny za robocizne pokrycia dachu,czy za przybicie i obrobienie deski czołowej,przyklejenie styropianu na ściany boczne lukarn oraz za wykonanie czapek na kominy wykonawcą może żądać dodatkowej opłaty?dach 190 m,kopertowy,dwie lukarny,cena za całość 5000zl plus to co napisałem,kryty blachą,pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czemu o to pytasz? To jest sprawa między Tobą a wykonawcą. Przecież są to dodatkowe prace. Masza bardzo niską cenę za całość. Byłoby bardzo nie ładnie gdyś mu nie dopłacił. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Kurcze,ale umawialem się na taka cenę i żadnych dopłatach nie było mowy,to chyba mój zysk,sytuacja jest strasznie nieciekawa,czuje że chce mnie wyrolowac,tych niby dopłat uzbierało się tysiąc złotych,a pytam bo nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kto tu kogo chce wyrolować? Skoro są to prace nie ujęte w umowie to albo mu za nie zapłacisz albo on ich nie wykona. Natomiast gdy on je wykonał a nie informował Ciebie o ewentualnych kosztach kosztach to jest kwestia otwarta co do wysokości zapłaty i podlega negocjacjom. Bezdyskusyna jest sprawa, że należy zapłacić pozostaje tylko kwestia ile? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

Nienawidze takich niedomówień na budowie. Z jednej strony to cena bardzo niska, a z drugiej strony podnieść cenę o 25% to troszkę nie na miejscu... Ostatnio inwestor mnie pytał, czy w tych pieniądzach co powiedziałem za więźbe + pokrycie, jest także położenie wełny między krokwie :smile:

----------


## jedrek188

To jest wykonawca z punktu z którego brałem pokrycie ,zadzwonię,jutro wyjasnie sprawę,dzięki za rady,pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To Ty masz umowę z punktem handlowym czy wykonawcą?  Jak masz z punktem handlowym to z wykonawcą nie masz o czym rozmawiać bo on jest podwykonawcą i kwestie wysokości zapłaty negocjujesz z firmą handlową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Właśnie,jutro wszystko wyjaśnie i będę wiedział,nawet nie wiedziałem że to jest jakaś różnica,dekarze zwalaja winę na punkt że zrobił za niską wycenę,a ja skolowany nie wiem co robić

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A oni to nie wiedzieli za ile będą to robić? To po co się podjęli? W tej sytuacji Ty z nimi nie masz o czym rozmawiać. Ty masz kontrakt z punktem handlowym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CityMatic

> ....... wcisnęli mi BUBEL mam racje?
> Załącznik 236230


Nie, nie masz racji spotyka się takie okna:
http://www.budujemydom.pl/okna-i-drz...chowe-a-pogoda

----------


## house1

OK ale ja takie okno pierwszy raz widzę nawet w google cisza  :sad:

----------


## hokejgk1

Szkoda że nie ocieplili ramki okna wułną ...

http://www.fakro.pl/akcesoria_montaz...acyjny_xdp.php

----------


## jedrek188

Witam,wyjasnilem sprawę,trzeba zapłacić,tzw.pracę dodatkowe,jednak po doliczeniu dodatkowych kosztów i tak jest spoko,w końcu to środek zimy i pracy jako takiej na dachach brak,w tej cenie będę miał pisemną dwuletnią gwarancję na wykonanie,dzięki za rady,pozdrawiam

----------


## house1

> Szkoda że nie ocieplili ramki okna wułną ...
> 
> http://www.fakro.pl/akcesoria_montaz...acyjny_xdp.php


nie chciałem XDP ponieważ dekarz sam zaproponował że zrobi zestaw izolacyjny z membrany

----------


## stibdom

Witajcie,
problem mam nastepujacy, dach mam w plytach OSB plus membrana paroprzepuszczalna DACHOWA 3, dylatacja między krokwiami niecałe 3 cm, w kalennicy plyty nie stykaja się ale... ocieplacac teraz poddasze przygladalem się szczelinie w kalenicy i zastanawiam się czy folia powinna tam w ogóle być, a niestety jest. Więcej, mam wrażenie ze wylot w kalenicy jest przysloniety 3 warstwami membrany, dwie na zakladke z polaci dachu i jeszcze dodtkowa na zakladke pod gasiory. Proszę powiedzcie jak prawidlowo powinn być to wykonane. Wczesniej się nad tym nie zastanawialem. A może jest ok? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przecież jest to folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna więc bez problemu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

Może i izolację z foli zrobił ale chyba o wełnie zapomniał ???

I chyba zapomniał o wywinieciu foli czy papy na deskowaniu na łaty i kontry wokoł okna - tak mi się zdaje z tego co widzę ...

----------


## stibdom

> Przecież jest to folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna więc bez problemu. Pozdrawiam.


wiec mogę być spokojny nawet jeśli membrana przełożona jest 2 lub 3 razy? wole zasięgnąć fachowej informacji przed ewentualnym wezwaniem wykonawcy do zrobienia poprawki :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lumiere

A ja z krótkim przepisem, jak łatwo zniszczyć dwa kołnierze XDS do okien dachowych  :tongue: 
Po pierwsze zacząć przyklejać je, gdy jeszcze nie jest założona izolacja termiczna przy krokwiach. Następnie wziąć mega mocną taśmę dwustronną i przeklejać ją nie w rowkach ram okien, tylko nieco z boku. Trzeba przy tym uważać, żeby trochę folię naciągnąć, bo chyba wydaje się nieco za krótka. W miejscu, gdzie powstaną fałdki, albo  dociąć i ewentualnie dokleić raz jeszcze mega mocną taśmą. Następnie folię naciągnąć na krokwie i przybić ją zszywkami tapicerskimi do nich  :Smile:  Instrukcja przyklejania w tym czasie służy, jako podkładka pod kubek z kawą  :Smile: 



Dwie folie tak potraktowali mi ocieplacze. Trzecią wykończyli murarze, którzy zrobili sobie z niej podkładkę do wylania z wiadra resztek kleju do silki  :Smile: 
Pytanie: czy mogę w ramach zastępstwa zrobić kołnierze ze zwykłej folii budowlanej?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Możesz! Tak jak zauważyłeś tej folii nie powinie zakładać dekarz tylko monter izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lumiere

No właśnie tak zaszalał monter izolacji cieplnej  :Smile:  Dekarz natomiast założył kołnierze wraz z izolacją od strony zewnętrznej. Tu raczej nie mam zarzutów. Skończy się na tym, że sama będę przyklejać tą folię, żeby mieć pewność co do szczelności  :Smile:

----------


## _olo_

Czy taki montaż gąsiorów  i uszczelnienie kalenicy taśmą alu jak na foto są poprawne ?


Łaty podkalenicowe nabito tak:


Dla mojej dachówki LAF wynosi 60mm, jak widać na łatach jest nawet mniej a jednak krawędź gąsiora (niezbyt okazałego jeżeli chodzi o szerokość) przypada pomiędzy górny a dolny zamek dachówki. Taśma przyklejona jest do górnego zamka bo tylko tam sięgnęła, co wzbudza moje obawy o możliwy brak szczelności kalenicy. 

Pytanie - może zostać albo trzeba poprawiać ?
Jeżeli poprawiać to jak - szersza taśma (np 39cm zamiast mojej 30cm), a może jakieś bardziej drastyczne metody - np przebicie łaty podkalenicowej lub dwóch ostatnich łat o luz na zamku dachówki w górę co mogłoby dać 2-4cm na stronę ?

----------


## tomraider

> Czy taki montaż gąsiorów  i uszczelnienie kalenicy taśmą alu jak na foto są poprawne ?
> 
> 
> Łaty podkalenicowe nabito tak:
> 
> 
> Dla mojej dachówki LAF wynosi 60mm, jak widać na łatach jest nawet mniej a jednak krawędź gąsiora (niezbyt okazałego jeżeli chodzi o szerokość) przypada pomiędzy górny a dolny zamek dachówki. Taśma przyklejona jest do górnego zamka bo tylko tam sięgnęła, co wzbudza moje obawy o możliwy brak szczelności kalenicy. 
> 
> Pytanie - może zostać albo trzeba poprawiać ?
> Jeżeli poprawiać to jak - szersza taśma (np 39cm zamiast mojej 30cm), a może jakieś bardziej drastyczne metody - np przebicie łaty podkalenicowej lub dwóch ostatnich łat o luz na zamku dachówki w górę co mogłoby dać 2-4cm na stronę ?


Pierwsze pytanie : gdzie szczelina wentylacji ocieplenia w kalenicy ? kiedy to zrobisz jak nie przed montażem dachówki i gąsiorów? 
Taśma za wąska nie zakrywa łbów wkrętów i nie jest dobrze przyklejona do płaskich części dachówki. Laf z instrukcji mojej dachówki Harmonie neu kompletnie się nie zgadzał , zrobiłem sobie prosty model i wyszło zupełnie inaczej niż podaje producent, taśmę też miałem szerszą . temat opisany w wątku ,,dach w dobrych rękach'' A.Wilchelmiego, trzeba poszukać.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, poczytałem co we wskazanym wątku w tym temacie jest napisane.
I jak w końcu rozwiązałeś ten problem - przebijałeś te górne łaty czy wystarczyła szeroka taśma ? Nie wiem czy w moim przypadku te dodatkowe 4,5cm taśmy na stronę wystarczy by ją wyprowadzić ponad dość wysokimi zamkami i sięgnąć odpowiednio szerokim pasem bez naciągania taśmy do miejsca, gdzie już jest tylko fala dachówki ?

Zdjęcie jest z kalenicy daszku nad wykuszem bo takie tylko mam - tam faktycznie została nieotwarta ale też daszek niewielki a pod spodem nieużytkowe malutkie pomieszczonko, zapewne nawet nie będzie izolacji między krokwiami a jest okienko więc nie powinno być problemu z wilgocią, jest też możliwość zrobienia otworu wentylacyjnego w ścianie w szczycie.
Kalenica głównych połaci dachu jest otwarta, dodatkowo są otwory wentylacyjne w szczytach, łaty podkalenicowe na głównych połaciach nabite są jak te na fotce.

Ostatni rząd dachówek nie jest przykręcony wkrętami, otworki są fabrycznie ślepe.

----------


## yendrek3

> Czy moglibyście wklejać zdjęcia swoich dachów z podpisem z czego są zrobione. Myślę, że byłby to post znacznie ułatwiający wybór pokrycia dachowego. Sama jestem przed dachem i tak chetnie bym popatrzyła na rózne, piekne dachy.




blachodachowka dach profil 2, model eko, wersja na budzecie 22pln/2

----------


## yendrek3

> A ja z krótkim przepisem, jak łatwo zniszczyć dwa kołnierze XDS do okien dachowych 
> Po pierwsze zacząć przyklejać je, gdy jeszcze nie jest założona izolacja termiczna przy krokwiach. Następnie wziąć mega mocną taśmę dwustronną i przeklejać ją nie w rowkach ram okien, tylko nieco z boku. Trzeba przy tym uważać, żeby trochę folię naciągnąć, bo chyba wydaje się nieco za krótka. W miejscu, gdzie powstaną fałdki, albo  dociąć i ewentualnie dokleić raz jeszcze mega mocną taśmą. Następnie folię naciągnąć na krokwie i przybić ją zszywkami tapicerskimi do nich  Instrukcja przyklejania w tym czasie służy, jako podkładka pod kubek z kawą 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwie folie tak potraktowali mi ocieplacze. Trzecią wykończyli murarze, którzy zrobili sobie z niej podkładkę do wylania z wiadra resztek kleju do silki 
> Pytanie: czy mogę w ramach zastępstwa zrobić kołnierze ze zwykłej folii budowlanej?


raczej mozesz uzyc taka folie aczkolwiek wydaje mi sie ze lepsza jest do tego folia ktora zostala do tego wyprodukowana, good luck

----------


## winiu1

> Czy taki montaż gąsiorów  i uszczelnienie kalenicy taśmą alu jak na foto są poprawne ?
> 
> 
> Łaty podkalenicowe nabito tak:
> 
> 
> Dla mojej dachówki LAF wynosi 60mm, jak widać na łatach jest nawet mniej a jednak krawędź gąsiora (niezbyt okazałego jeżeli chodzi o szerokość) przypada pomiędzy górny a dolny zamek dachówki. Taśma przyklejona jest do górnego zamka bo tylko tam sięgnęła, co wzbudza moje obawy o możliwy brak szczelności kalenicy. 
> 
> Pytanie - może zostać albo trzeba poprawiać ?
> Jeżeli poprawiać to jak - szersza taśma (np 39cm zamiast mojej 30cm), a może jakieś bardziej drastyczne metody - np przebicie łaty podkalenicowej lub dwóch ostatnich łat o luz na zamku dachówki w górę co mogłoby dać 2-4cm na stronę ?


Musisz przebić łaty, jak zależy Ci na estetyce to wszystkie. Gąsiorów nie da  rady obniżyć?

----------


## _olo_

> Musisz przebić łaty, jak zależy Ci na estetyce to wszystkie. Gąsiorów nie da  rady obniżyć?


Zależy, zależy ale przebijać wszystkich raczej nie będę bo dachówka już ułożona. W grę wchodzi ostatnia (raczej się nie pozna estetycznie że linie ukośne dachówek uciekają bo to ostatnia dachówka) lub ewentualnie dwie ale to już może być widoczne. Lub ewentualnie szeroka taśma - muszę kupić, przymierzyć jak daleko sięga. Wystającej spod gąsiorów taśmy nie będzie widać bo kalenica jest 9,5m nad ziemią i ja tam już mało co w ogóle widzę z podwórka.
Gąsiorów się raczej nie da obniżyć, prawie się stykają z dachówką pomiędzy zamkami o ile dobrze pamiętam, ale jeszcze raz sprawdzę.

----------


## tomraider

> Ok, poczytałem co we wskazanym wątku w tym temacie jest napisane.
> I jak w końcu rozwiązałeś ten problem - przebijałeś te górne łaty czy wystarczyła szeroka taśma ? Nie wiem czy w moim przypadku te dodatkowe 4,5cm taśmy na stronę wystarczy by ją wyprowadzić ponad dość wysokimi zamkami i sięgnąć odpowiednio szerokim pasem bez naciągania taśmy do miejsca, gdzie już jest tylko fala dachówki ?
> 
> Zdjęcie jest z kalenicy daszku nad wykuszem bo takie tylko mam - tam faktycznie została nieotwarta ale też daszek niewielki a pod spodem nieużytkowe malutkie pomieszczonko, zapewne nawet nie będzie izolacji między krokwiami a jest okienko więc nie powinno być problemu z wilgocią, jest też możliwość zrobienia otworu wentylacyjnego w ścianie w szczycie.
> Kalenica głównych połaci dachu jest otwarta, dodatkowo są otwory wentylacyjne w szczytach, łaty podkalenicowe na głównych połaciach nabite są jak te na fotce.
> 
> Ostatni rząd dachówek nie jest przykręcony wkrętami, otworki są fabrycznie ślepe.


Nic nie musiałem rozwiązywać bo na modelu z palety i paru dech wyznaczyłem dokładnie położenie łaty kalenicowej gąsiorów i położenie pierwszych za kalenicą łat , również ustaliłem położenie i geometrię okapu wraz z ustaleniem położenia łaty  dla ostatniego rzędu dachówek  przy okapie co razem wszystko pozwoliło rozmierzyć wszystkie łaty . wyszło bardzo dokładnie, okazało się  że taśma 28 cm jest za wąska i dałem taśmę mage ( dobra jakość) chyba o szerokości 31-32 cm ( jakoś tak ) . każdą dachówkę w najwyższym rzędzie musisz przewiercić wiertłem widiowym w miejscu na wkręt i mocować żółtym wkrętem, tak samo szczytowe ,przy oknach, wyłazach ,kominie itp. taśma musi sięgać w płaskie miejsce albo zamka  ale lepiej fali ( zależnie od typu dachówki) wtedy taśma zakrywa i zakleja łby wkrętów, Łata kalenicowa jest zamocowana na wspornikach z regulacją co pozwala na bardzo dokładne ustawienie. Co teraz można zrobić?  weż paletę i parę dech i wkrętarkę i zrób sobie w pół godziny model i pokombinuj z ustawieniem dwóch pierwszych łat im łaty kalenicowej tak by gąsior wyszedł tak jak jest to opisane w ,,dach w dobrych rękach''. potem trzeba przenieść zmiany na dach , zdemontować drugi lub trzeci  rząd dachówek z jednej strony połaci ( z tej co wyłaz) tak by wygodnie stać na połaci i gąsiory ( żeby wszystko nie znosić z połaci można powiązać paczki po 5 szt i oprzeć o łaty ,powiercić  dachówki pierwszego rzędu pod mocowanie wkrętami dać nową szerszą  taśmę kalenicową przestawić łatę kalenicową i dwie pierwsze łaty zgodnie z tym co wyszło na modelu . Pierwszy i ostatni gąsior ( jeżeli nie ma specjalnych dekli) trzeba przewiercić i mocować dodatkowo żółtym wkrętem zaklejając lepikiem łeb .

----------


## _olo_

Gąsiory są tak przykręcone jak piszesz, dachówek pod kalenicą nie mocowano...bo podobno nie potrzeba, reszta mniej więcej jest co 4 szt. metodą...jak popadło, no i wiadomo, okap, szczyty, naokoło wyłazu.

Raczej wolał bym tych dachówek u szczytu nie dziurawić ze względu na możliwe drobne przecieki, zwłaszcza, że jak dachówka nie przyciśnięta kolejnym rzędem to wkręt u samej góry dachówki to mam  wrażenie marne mocowanie ale pospinkuje dołem + ewentualnie co którąś ukośną spinką za górny i boczny zamek.

Taśma 35cm powinna już sięgnąć pomiędzy zamki bez żadnych kombinacji jednak nie wiem czy dla tej dachówki to dobre miejsce dla jej skutecznego przyklejenia bo tam powierzchnia nie jest do końca płaska.


Ewentualnie taśma 39-40cm + podniesienie o luz zamka tych ostatnich dachówek to może i pod zamek sięgnę, wtedy najprościej było by podnieść te ostatnie dachówki i chwycić tylko na samych wkrętach, bez przebijania łaty - podobnie jak się mocuje dachówki pod kalenicą jak trzeba je skrócić tzn dachówka trzyma się na samym wkręcie a nie na noskach od dołu - czy takie rozwiązanie się sprawdzi ?

----------


## _olo_

To jak:
a) będzie to jakaś katastrofa i obciach dekarski jeżeli chodzi o solidność takiego rozwiązania, gdyby taśma była starannie wklejona pomiędzy zamkami a nie na fali na powierzchni dachówki ? (dachówki na spinkach, otwory na wkręty ślepe), coś jak tutaj tylko bardziej się postaram: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Fbj_r5au0. 
Jak będzie kręcić, napierać i zasysać  :Lol:  zabezpieczy to przed wciskaniem wody pod gąsiory i kapaniem ze szczelny w kalenicy ?

b) będzie to zgodne ze sztuką dekarską gdy ta taśma będzie przyklejona do fali dachówki tuż poniżej zamków...ale będzie wystawać ze 3-4 cm spod gąsiorów ?

pzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są trzy istotne sprawy: dachówka ma nie spaść nikomu na głowę, ma być szczelnie dla śniegu i ma się Tobie podobać. Ostatni rząd dachówek musi być mocowany bo tam występują największe siły ssące do tego dachówki ledwo podchodzą pod gąsiory. Jak nie będą przebite łaty to aluminiowa taśma pod gąsiorami musi być szeroka. Takie wykonanie nie jest wadą techniczną tylko estetyczną i świadczy nie najlepiej o dekarzu. Z ziemi będzie praktycznie nie widoczna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

Dzięki za opinie, a więc rozumiem, ze katastrofy nie ma.
Gdyby to była wyłącznie wada estetyczna to bym się w ogóle tym tematem nie zajmował bo tego jak wspomniałeś zupełnie nie widać z poziomu terenu. Pojawiły się jednak po deszczu, zaraz po ułożeniu gąsiorów znaczne zawilgocenia deskowania (część kalenicy była właściwie wykonywana w deszczu) i zastanawiam się, czy aby nie przez otwartą kalenicę z przyczyny kiepsko zamocowanej taśmy i zbyt nisko nabitej łaty pod kalenicą. Stąd kombinuje jak to ulepszyć jeżeli się okaże po następnych opadach, że tam właśnie przeciek występuje.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pokrycie dachu przecieka i stąd konieczność wykonywania krycia wstępnego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kowalt

W ciągu kilku dni mają być roztopy - dowiesz się więc szybciej niż myślisz ;/

----------


## _olo_

Heh, u nas już są, właściwie to już po roztopach...tylko topnieć nie miało co  :smile:  Dziś to już właściwie wiosna w pełni  :smile:

----------


## DanielRomian

Witam,  czy membrany pod gont to to samo co membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalne czy coś innego?.

----------


## Jan P.

Pod gont daj najtańszą papę, a jak masz płytę to możesz nic nie dawać. Jan.

----------


## DanielRomian

> Pod gont daj najtańszą papę, a jak masz płytę to możesz nic nie dawać. Jan.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź, dach ma mały spadek i czytałem że trzeba dać membranę pod gont i się zastanawiałem czy ta membrana to to samo co membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna co dają na dachy (taka niebieska chyba nadruk "dach 3"), na dach będę kład OSB 3, Będzie to docelowo ocieplony duży garaż. A jeśli o papę, czy chodzi o papę termozgrzewalną?

----------


## DanielRomian

np. taka Papa asfaltowa izolacyjna VILLAS I/333 i przybić gwoździami?

----------


## Jan P.

Jeśli  spadek do 25% to nie gont. Pokryj termo. Będzie spokój i taniej.Jan

----------


## DanielRomian

> Jeśli  spadek do 25% to nie gont. Pokryj termo. Będzie spokój i taniej.Jan


jeśli zachowam spadek 15% tak jak podaje producent, to pod gont położyć zwykłą papę i przybić gwoździami tak?

----------


## Jan P.

Co się uparłeś na gont. Przy tym spadku same kłopoty. Jan.

----------


## DanielRomian

Gont mi się podoba, to co położyć blachę?

----------


## Jan P.

Z blachą będzie podobna sytuacja jak z gontem. Przy zablokowaniu przez lód okapu i następnie odwilży woda przedostanie się przez zakłady. Tego dachu za bardzo nie będzie widać z dołu. Jan.

----------


## DanielRomian

przekonałeś mnie, to poproszę o jakąś papę z alledrogo bo jest ich pełno a wolę porad doświadczonych niż porad ze sklepu. Docelowo cały garaż chcę ocieplić wełną tak jak robią domy, na krokwie mata wysokoparoprzepuszczalna,na to łaty i OSB 3, pomiędzy krokwie ocieplenie, na koniec papa, tak?

----------


## piotrek0m

Porównanie typowych pap podkładowych


Papa asfaltowa podkładowa oksydowana na osnowie z welonu szklanego
V60 S30 
Grubość ≥ 2,3 mm
Giętkość w niskiej temperaturze > 0 C
Odporność na spływanie > 70 C
Siła rozciągająca wzdłuż / w poprzek 250 - 550 / 120 - 280 N/50 mm
Wydłużenie przy max sile 2 - 6 %
Wytrzymałość na rozdarcie gwoździem - nieokreślane
gwarancja 3 lata

Papa asfaltowa zgrzewalna podkładowa, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie z włókniny poliestrowej
PV200 S30
Grubość 2,8 - 3,2 mm
Giętkość w niskiej temperaturze > -20 C
Odporność na spływanie > 110 C
Siła rozciągająca wzdłuż / w poprzek 250 - 550 / 120 - 280 N/50 mm
Wydłużenie przy max sile 30 - 70 %
Wytrzymałość na rozdarcie gwoździem - 150 - 350
gwarancja 10 lat

Papa asfaltowa podkładowa, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie tkaniny szklanej, samoklejąca
G200 S30
Grubość 2,5 - 3,4 mm
Giętkość w niskiej temperaturze > -25 C
Odporność na spływanie > 100 C
Siła rozciągająca wzdłuż / w poprzek 1100 - 1700 / 1900 - 2500 N/50 mm
Wydłużenie przy max sile 4 - 10 %
Wytrzymałość na rozdarcie gwoździem - 200 - 500
gwarancja 7 lat

niestety, nie można jej montować w temp < 10 C

No i zdecydowałem się na papę modyfikowaną, firmy Lotos (ten od paliw) a konkretniej firmy Nexler która należy do firmy IZOHAN Sp. z o.o., działającej w strukturach Grupy ATLAS.

Nexler Optimum PV200 S40
Grubość 3,8 - 4,2 mm
Giętkość w niskiej temperaturze > -5 C
Odporność na spływanie > 80 C
Siła rozciągająca wzdłuż / w poprzek 700 - 1100 / 450 - 850 N/50 mm
Wydłużenie przy max sile 35 - 65 %
Wytrzymałość na rozdarcie gwoździem - 180 - 320

----------


## _olo_

Skoro papa, którą wybrałeś ma parametr giętkości -5 to zapewne także posiada zalecenie producenta by nie rozwijać (jak ta G200) w temperaturze < 0 lub nawet <5 stopni ze względu na pękanie asfaltu o niskiej modyfikacji. I tak to w praktyce wygląda, moja papa <-7 w 0 stopni była już bardzo sztywna.

----------


## piotrek0m

Papę rozwijałem w temp  + 4-6 C, było słonecznie. Papa zachowywała się normalnie. W nocy była składowana w budzie w temp -1 -2 C, rano rozwijana - nic się z nią nie działo, nic nie pękało, myślę, że miała jeszcze "zapas" temperatury. Producent pisał, że papę należy układać metodą zgrzewania lub mocować mechanicznie w temperaturze powyżej 0°C na suchych i nie zanieczyszczonych powierzchniach. Podsumowując cieszę się że wybrałem papę na osnowie modyfikowanej  SBS a nie na welonie szklanym, jak radził hurtownik a nawet i dekarz...

----------


## Jan P.

SBS to uplastyczniacz  nie osnowa.Jan

----------


## maaradv

Zakończyło się krycie mojego dachu. Jako laik dopatrzyłem się kilku problemów ale większość związana z pasem podrynnowym i systemem Bez Okapowy od Galeco. Chciałbym poprosić fachowców z działu "Dachy" o komentarz.

----------


## maaradv

...i jeszcze 5 zdjęć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach został źle rozmierzony co widać na dachówkach szczytowych i zaginających się liniach skośnych. Do mocowania obróbek komina farmery zbyteczne a jak już były potrzebne to nie czerwone tylko szare. Dolna obróbka komina przy okapie powinna być wyprowadzona na dachówkę a nie na pas nadrynnowy. Są to wady estetyczne nie mniej świadczą o niskim profesjonalizmie dekarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maaradv

Dziękuję Panie Andrzeju za komentarz.
Farmerka wymienię na szary, pozostałe sprawy nie wydają się niestety łatwe do wyprowadzenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A to już jest problem dekarza. Natomiast skoro one nie przszkadzają to z dachem nic złego nie będzie sie działo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Astonka

Mój dach nie został jeszcze skończony, bo zabrakło nam dachówki .Właśnie domówiliśmy i czekamy. Nie mam pojęcia czy dach został prawidłowo wykonany.Czy na takim dachu potrzebne są dachówki wentylacyjne ,które wyglądają okropnie!!??? Hurtownia mówi ,ze ze względu na ewentualna reklamację sa potrzebne a cieśla mówi ,ze nie. Proszę fachowców z tego forum o opinie.Z góry dziękuję .

----------


## Astonka

i jeszcze parę zdjęć....


 :smile:

----------


## vega1

co prawda niezbyt znam się na wykończeniach dachowych, ale widać że ten dach raczej został dopieszczony. Widać też dużą staranność.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie, duża staranność nawet w detalach, które nie mają znaczenia. Mam tylko dwa pytania nie dotyczące wykonania pokrycia: 
- jaki materiał jest na wierzchu ścian szczytowych?
- co z końcówkami krokwi, tak pozostaną?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Astonka

> No właśnie, duża staranność nawet w detalach, które nie mają znaczenia. Mam tylko dwa pytania nie dotyczące wykonania pokrycia: 
> - jaki materiał jest na wierzchu ścian szczytowych?
> - co z końcówkami krokwi, tak pozostaną?
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam

Na szczytach jest 10 cm dobrej wełny . Na tej ścianie szczytowej gdzie jest styropian został on tak docięty by nie ocierała się membrana .
Końcówki krokwi - na nie zostanie przykręcona deska okapowa ,która wejdzie pod podrynnowy pas okapowy . Jest tam zostawione miejsce tak samo jak na dachówkach krańcowych  , tam też  na krokwie będzie nakręcona deska i robiona podbitka .
Wentylacja dachu jest też przy pasie podrynnowym i ta dolna strona wlotu powietrza jest duża tylko  zastanawiam się czy nie dać dachówek wentylacyjnych ( które są obrzydliwe) . Dachówki wentylacyjne są z jednej strony nad garażem i wygladają okropnie . Dekarz cieśla mówi że na gąsiorach są szpary i wentylacja jest OK . Natomiast w hurtowni i tak nam je sprzedali z całym dobrodziejstwem dachu i mówią że powinny być .
Dziękuję  i pozdrawiam

----------


## Astonka

> co prawda niezbyt znam się na wykończeniach dachowych, ale widać że ten dach raczej został dopieszczony. Widać też dużą staranność.


dziękuję za opinię. Bardzo się bałam tego dachu.Moim marzeniem była dachówka w kolorze grafitowym,ale konserwator zabronił.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Dekarz cieśla mówi że na gąsiorach są szpary i wentylacja jest OK . ...


Teoretycznie ma rację ale nie do końca. Przekrój szczelin w gąsiorach nijak się ma do przekroju wlotu przy okapie. Gdyby dekarz uniósł trochę gąsior nad dachówką np. 1 cm byłoby wszysko OK. Można to jeszcze zrobić ale trzeba zdjąć gąsiory i bez demontażu taśmy kalenicowej nakręcić na łatę kalenicową pasek sklejki wodoodpornej grubości 1 cm. i ponownie zamontować gąsiory. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zuzg

Witam, mój dach jest już prawie skończony. Bardzo proszę o fachową opinie za którą z góry dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.

link do fotek.

https://plus.google.com/photos/10963...86925942912657

----------


## Jan P.

Ta folia pasuje jak kwiatek przy kożuchu .Odklei się już  po 2 zimach. Aż się prosi ,żeby komin obrobić nokami . Generalnie 3-. Jan

----------


## Adam626

Czy ta folia którą obrobiono komin jest tą samą która poszła pod gąsiory?
NIe widać do końca jak wyprowadzono wodę z krycia wstępnego.

Wydaje mi się że zastosowana wróblówka nie spełnia swojej roli - nie bedzie wentylować - jest zbyt zgnieciona.

----------


## zuzg

Wygląda na to, że to ta sama folia. Jutro sprawdzę dokładnie. Póki są na dachu dekarze, na co zwrócić im jeszcze uwagę aby z oceny "3-" , poprawili się na "5" ? Proszę,  "rozwińcie" się. Co do kwiatka i kożucha zgadzam się w 100%.

----------


## bracki88

Ona nie jest zgnieciona, bo to sam grzebień bez wentylacji :smile:  Pomijając brak wentylacji, ja jako wykonawca dachów poprosiłbym o lepsze dopracowanie połączeń gąsiorów, a nie taką taśmę wielką przykleić  :sad:  Druga rzecz to te taśmy na kominie  :sad:  Komin blisko naroża, to mógłby nawet z blachą pod sam gąsior wjechać i nie było by tego nawet widać. Mam nadzieje, że w narożach dachówki nie są mocowane sznurkiem nylonowym, bo tak wygląda z daleka  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Wygląda na to, że to ta sama folia. Jutro sprawdzę dokładnie. Póki są na dachu dekarze, na co zwrócić im jeszcze uwagę aby z oceny "3-" , poprawili się na "5" ? Proszę,  "rozwińcie" się. Co do kwiatka i kożucha zgadzam się w 100%.


Oczywiście że to są dwie różne folie , jedna z otworami wentylacyjna ,druga karbowana do obróbek. komin obrobiony po najmniejszej linii oporu , tak jak pisz Jan idealna dachówka do obróbki na noki, byłaby wieczna  a karbowana folia będzie się odklejać i przeciekać już za parę lat. zamieść zdjęcia okapu,obróbek okapu od góry i od dołu , zobaczymy czy nie bedzie zastoin ,czy rynny na odpowiedniej wysokości, jak wykończony jest komin? systemowy otynkowany? zamieść zdjęcia czapy komina. Grzebień do płaskiej dachówki potrzebny jak rybie ręcznik, powinna być kratka wentylacyjna bez grzebienia.

----------


## Jan P.

Potrzebny jak rybie ręcznik  :big lol:  Kapitalne.  Jan.

----------


## bracki88

> Oczywiście że to są dwie różne folie , jedna z otworami wentylacyjna ,druga karbowana do obróbek....


Szczerze, to takiej z dziurkami nie widziałem jeszcze nigdy  :smile:

----------


## hokejgk1

Chodziło o cuś takiego:
http://folnet.pl/towar/okapowa-kratka-wentylacyjna

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak to jest jak biorą się za taki dach dekarze nierozumiejący funcji dachu. Myślą (a tak naprawdę nie myślą czyli robią bezmyślnie), że to tak samo jak przy falistej dachówce zakładkowej. Stąd pierwsza łata na sztorc i grzebień. Zastosowanie karbowanej taśmy na obróbkę komina przy płaskiej dachówce to ewidentne tandeciarstwo. Tak jak już wcześniej szanowni przedmówcy wspomnieli przejście gąsiorów nie do przyjęcia do tego jakieć dziwne wstawki gąsiorów w narożach przy kalenicy. Trójnik gąsiorów (tzw. "portki") źle spasowany. Na jednym ze zdjęć (siedemdziesiąte któreś) widać, że rynna połączona pod spadek w okolicy kosza!  Ale generalnie OK tylko, że diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dalsze prace na moim dachu:

Oklapnięty pas papy nad kalenicą został podparty dodatkowymi kontrami:



Zauważam pewne obniżenie okapu w części środkowej - czyżby nierówność na krokwi? Zakładam, że to zostanie wypoziomowane na łatach. Natomiast łaty nie są przybite do końca, rozumiem, że w kolejnym etapie będą poziomowane ?

----------


## piotrek0m

I jeszcze dalsze prace:

Łaty wypoziomowane, ale czy taka ogromna ilość klinów jest zwyczajowo praktykowana, czy może ekipa cieśli się nie postarała montując więźbę? Oczywiście upewniłem się, że kliniki są przybijane do łaty gwoździami.



Obróbka blacharska, blacha wsunięta pod papę.



Następnie wróblówka

 

I rynna w przekroju przez zastosowane elementy



Niestety, coś mi się nie podoba... po zamontowaniu rynny nie podoba mi się, że po lewej stronie widać blachę... domyślam się, że chcieli uzyskać odpowiedni spadek rynny... nie no nie wiem jak to wytłumaczą, nie podoba mi się ten widoczny kawałek blachy wystający spod rynny.... 



Proszę o słowa krytyki, póki mam czas na reagowanie.

----------


## Jan P.

Czy końcówki krokwi tak zostaną?. W/g mnie powinna tam być deska czołowa obrobiona blachą. Dolna dachówka leci w dół. Trzeba nadbić łatę albo dać kratkę. Klinowanie prawie wszystkich łat :ohmy: . Jan

----------


## bracki88

Dziwna to sprawa z tymi łatami. Czasami jak się robi przekrywki na starej więźbie to się dużo klinuje, ale żeby na nowej tyle klinów? Coś cieśli nie poszło  :sad:

----------


## piotrek0m

Jeszcze prośba o ocenę ułożonej już części dachu...







Dachówki wentylacyjne w ilości 4 sztuk na tą połać zostaną później dodane ...

----------


## NinaS

Witam,

Jestem nowa w temacie i na forum.
Czy mogłabym przedstawić pod Wasz osąd zdjęcia dachu domu, który planuje kupić wykonane na etapie budowy? Jestem kompletnym laikiem a niektóre rzeczy wydają mi się mocno niepokojące...

----------


## animuss

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowa w temacie i na forum.
> Czy mogłabym przedstawić pod Wasz osąd zdjęcia dachu domu, który planuje kupić wykonane na etapie budowy? Jestem kompletnym laikiem a niektóre rzeczy wydają mi się mocno niepokojące...


Jak najbardziej,czym więcej zdjęć tym lepiej .

----------


## NinaS

Witam ponownie

Załączam zdjęcia - nie mam zdjęć z etapu kładzenia dachówki.

Martwi mnie czy membrana nie jest za krótko położona przy krawędzi dachu, konstrukcja więźby wydaje mi się jakaś "lekka" jak na dachówkę betonową (ale zaznaczam, że w ogóle się nie znam:/), te deseczki (łaty/kontrłaty???) na membranie -  nie wiem czy wystarczająco zaizolowane, czy rynny będą zbierać wodę i czy obróbka kominów jest ok.

Pewnie powinny mnie martwić jeszcze inne rzeczy, o których nawet nie wiem  :smile: 

Mam jeszcze pytanie dodatkowe  :wink:  - na co zwrócić uwagę przy wejściu na strych, czego szukać jeśli chodzi o usterki dachu.

Będę bardzo wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.

----------


## NinaS

I jeszcze zdjęcia

----------


## NinaS

I jeszcze  :smile: 

Z góry dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Już to kiedyś mówiłem; Z daleka to i moja teściowa wygląda ładnie. Jedno co można powiedzieć to , że sztucer jest podniesiony. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dwa podstawowe pytania: czy dach przecieka i czy Tobie się podoba? Jak odpowiedzi będą twierdzące to nie ma co szukać dziury w całym. Jan jak zawsze ma "sokole oko". Przy tak wykonanym okapie rynna jest niestety nisko ale jak Tobie to nie przeszkadza (kwestia estetyki i trochę funkcji) to jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...0&d=1393606381 what is this  :jaw drop:  kiedyś jak robiłem swój pierwszy dach, to wyszło równo. ale jak się sznurka nie naciągnie przy montażu krokwi cóż. Pamiętaj że nie na łatach się trzyma pokrycie a na tych gowoździkach.

----------


## piotrek0m

A ponoć łat nie trzeba poziomować przy dachówce zakładkowej? Ponoć na małych połaciach nie widać nic ? Prawda to? Bo może mi niepotrzebnie poziomowali te łaty? Bajerowali, żem wymagający klient - taak jasne?

----------


## NinaS

> Już to kiedyś mówiłem; Z daleka to i moja teściowa wygląda ładnie. Jedno co można powiedzieć to , że sztucer jest podniesiony. Jan.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Niestety nie mam zdjęć z bliska.
Nic nie zrozumiałam z fragmentu o sztucerze: co to jest i jakie skutki może mieć to że jest podniesiony?? (Chyba że chodziło o to, że teściowa mierzy ze sztucera...  :smile:  )

----------


## NinaS

> Dwa podstawowe pytania: czy dach przecieka i czy Tobie się podoba? Jak odpowiedzi będą twierdzące to nie ma co szukać dziury w całym. Jan jak zawsze ma "sokole oko". Przy tak wykonanym okapie rynna jest niestety nisko ale jak Tobie to nie przeszkadza (kwestia estetyki i trochę funkcji) to jest OK. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za komentarz.

Kwestie związane z estetyką dawno już sobie odpuściłam - przy kupnie gotowego domu takie podejście jest bardzo pomocne :smile:   Natomiast jeśli chodzi o funkcjonalność - chciałabym jednak, żeby te rynny mi wodę zbierały, a nie żeby ciekła po ścianach...

Mam jeszcze pytanie o izolację - czy nie jest położona za bardzo na styk (chodzi mi o krawędź dachu)??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A ponoć łat nie trzeba poziomować przy dachówce zakładkowej?


A skąd ten rewelacyjny przekaz? :Confused:  Dochodzą mnie słuchy, że ponoć teraz tandeciarstwo w modzie? :wink:  Po co robić profesjonalnie skoro i tak płacą marnie? :roll eyes: 
Pozdrawiam :bye: .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... jeśli chodzi o funkcjonalność - chciałabym jednak, żeby te rynny mi wodę zbierały, a nie żeby ciekła po ścianach...
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie o izolację - czy nie jest położona za bardzo na styk (chodzi mi o krawędź dachu)??


Oczywiście będą zbierały. Przy większym deszczu może wystąpić przelewanie rynien ale w czasie takiego deszczu nikt  pod rynnami nie chodzi. Jest okap więc po ścianie nie będzie leciało chyba, że deszcz będzie mocno zacinał ale rynny nic do tego nie mają.
Rozumiem, że masz na myśli krycie wstępne. Folia powinna być wyprowadzona na pas nadrynnowy lub podrynnowy (kwestia rozwiązania okapu) i nie powinna wystawać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

> A skąd ten rewelacyjny przekaz? Dochodzą mnie słuchy, że ponoć teraz tandeciarstwo w modzie? Po co robić profesjonalnie skoro i tak płacą marnie?
> Pozdrawiam.


 Trzeba i jest konieczne, ale to się wykonuje wcześniej dokładnie ustawiając więźbę. A nie marnując pół dnia podkładając śmieszne kliny.
https://www.google.pl/search?q=strug...m=122&ie=UTF-8
http://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/sz...078678356.html może nie widzieli.

No ale jak się po delirce nacinało krokwie na dach cóż.

----------


## Jan P.

Raczej  ze sztucera do teściowej :big grin: . Inaczej wpust rynnowy. Na którymś zdjęciu widać  ,że jest wyżej w stosunku do rynny. Ale wróbelki też muszą się napić. Jan

----------


## piotrek0m

> No ale jak się po delirce nacinało krokwie na dach cóż.



ps.
masz osobiste doświadczenia z delirium tremens, może oceniasz innych przez swój pryzmat?

----------


## מרכבה

No ale przecież to było by wbrew tradycji.
Coś taki wrażliwy, łaty trzymają się na czym ? w powietrzu na jednym gwoździu, na ile wbity jest gwoźdź  bo nie wystarczy że złapie pod spodem deskę czy krokiew, musi mieć swoją długość w takim elemencie.  Na śnieg czy parcie wiatru nie ma to znaczenia, gorzej podciśnieniem.
No ale lepiej się fniukać niż przyznać że ekipa cóż.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie spotkałem jeszcze idealnej więźby nawet jak sam ją montuję. Ot taki urok drewna. Nie stosuję klinów bo to dość kiepskie podparcie i tak jak pisał szanowny przedmówca trzymanie łaty jest wątpliwe bo punktowe i na gwoździu. Kliny się rozeschną a w tym miejscu występują siły ścinające i momenty gnące. Te ostatnie mogą doprowadzić do przemieszczenia łaty. Ja do wyrównania stosuję podkładki ze sklejki wodoodpornej. Płaska podkładka umożliwia przyleganie łaty całą powierzchnią a dobity gwóźdź nadaje naprężenie wstępne umożliwiające dobre trzymanie. Do tego sklejka się nie rozsycha. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

> Płaska podkładka umożliwia przyleganie łaty całą powierzchnią a dobity gwóźdź nadaje naprężenie wstępne umożliwiające dobre trzymanie. Do tego sklejka się nie rozsycha. Pozdrawiam.


 Ładnie ujęte, naprężenie wstępne. 

A czy ja piszę o idealnych dachach ? nie, tyko o przyzwoitych.

----------


## animuss

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> 
> Niestety nie mam zdjęć z bliska.


Mogę dodać jeszcze że  masz źle zbudowane kominy i coś się dzieje tam z fugą .

----------


## piotrek0m

Cóż mi zostaje na tym etapie? Wzmocnić miejsce łączenia łat do kontry dodatkowymi gwoździami? Kupić kliny z tworzywa i je powymieniać, albo dołożyć? Czekać, aż dachówki mi oklapną? W ten sposób poziomowane jest 90 % dachów ?!

A ekipa jest jednak niepijąca...

----------


## Babs07

Witam,
Proszę o ocenę mojeo dachu. Czy jest z nim coś nie tak? Màż twierdzi, że jest krzywo położony?!
Proszę o opinnię. 
Z góry dziękuję!!

----------


## tomraider

> Witam,
> Proszę o ocenę mojeo dachu. Czy jest z nim coś nie tak? Màż twierdzi, że jest krzywo położony?!
> Proszę o opinnię.


Można by je wyprostować,bez ściągania, bo linie dachówek nie są proste ,ale jest to wada estetyczna. Rynna za wysoko , brak płotku przeciwśniegowego nad drzwiami, komin obrobiony taśmą , raczej ekipa nie była zbyt doświadczona. zdjęcia niewiele pokazują , musisz wstawić zdjęcia obróbki komina, zwłaszcza nad kominem zrobione z wyłazu dachowego, zdjęcia okapu .

----------


## Babs07

Można by je wyprostować,bez ściągania, bo linie dachówek nie są proste ,ale jest to wada estetyczna. Rynna za wysoko , brak płotku przeciwśniegowego nad drzwiami, komin obrobiony taśmą , raczej ekipa nie była zbyt doświadczona. zdjęcia niewiele pokazują , musisz wstawić zdjęcia obróbki komina, zwłaszcza nad kominem zrobione z wyłazu dachowego, zdjęcia okapu .
Dziękuję za szybkà odpowiedź. Postaram się jeszcze w tym tygodniu zrobić więcej zdjęć. Màż ma obawy, że źle został wypoziomowany dach ale jak Pan mówi, że to tylko wada estetyczna to nie powinno być to trudne do poprawienia. Ekipa nie była doświadczona o czym niestety przekonaliśmy sie na własnej skórze. Budowali nam cały dom i dużo baboli narobili, nie wiem dlaczego pozwoliliśmy im robić dach..
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, dach od strony komina ewidentnie potrzebuje poprawy i komin również, a co Pan myśli o drugiej stronie dachu, tej z oknem dachowym? Tak jak pisałam wcześniej, nie wiem na ile czytelne sà te zdjęcia ale postaram się zrobić więcej, bardziej czytelnych.
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za odpowiedz i rady!!!!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z tych zdjęć nie wynika żeby było krzywo. Jest OK. Natomiast dachówki wentylacyjne z jednej strony w szóstym rzędzie od kalenicy z drugiej strony w dziewiątym. Aby spełniały swoją rolę powinny być zamontowane w czwartym rzędzie od kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Babs07

> Można by je wyprostować,bez ściągania, bo linie dachówek nie są proste ,ale jest to wada estetyczna. Rynna za wysoko , brak płotku przeciwśniegowego nad drzwiami, komin obrobiony taśmą , raczej ekipa nie była zbyt doświadczona. zdjęcia niewiele pokazują , musisz wstawić zdjęcia obróbki komina, zwłaszcza nad kominem zrobione z wyłazu dachowego, zdjęcia okapu .


Dziękuję za szybkà odpowiedź. Postaram się jeszcze w tym tygodniu zrobić więcej zdjęć. Màż ma obawy, że źle został wypoziomowany dach ale jak Pan mówi, że to tylko wada estetyczna to nie powinno być to trudne do poprawienia. Ekipa nie była doświadczona o czym niestety przekonaliśmy sie na własnej skórze. Budowali nam cały dom i dużo baboli narobili, nie wiem dlaczego pozwoliliśmy im robić dach..
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, dach od strony komina ewidentnie potrzebuje poprawy i komin również, a co Pan myśli o drugiej stronie dachu, tej z oknem dachowym? Tak jak pisałam wcześniej, nie wiem na ile czytelne sà te zdjęcia ale postaram się zrobić więcej, bardziej czytelnych.
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za odpowiedz i rady!!!!

----------


## jedrek188

Witam,dach już skończony,proszę o ocenę drogich forumowiczow

----------


## Jarenty

jedrek Czy to titania creaton?

----------


## hokejgk1

Z 100km widać że to blacha kolego  :big grin:

----------


## jedrek188

Blacha,blacha...

----------


## Jarenty

Mimo to niech leży jak najdłużej ,a ja lecę do okulisty :smile:

----------


## DEKo Daniel Kotowski

Witam

Jestem nowy na tym forum ale od jakiegoś czasu śledzę Wasze wypowiedzi.

Co do dachu jedrka zastanawia mnie obróbka komina, a dokładnie nad kominem. Tam gdzie jest pojedynczy komin przez kilka modułów puszczono blachę płaską. Oczywiście jeśli jest to odpowiednio zabezpieczone spełni swoją funkcję ale pozostaje kwestia estetyczna.

----------


## jedrek188

A dokładnie o  który komin chodzi?

----------


## jedrek188

Już wiem :Smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

Pytanie czy prawidłowo wykonane ocieplenie komina. Komin obłożony wełną mineralną, na wełnę przyjdzie płyta OSB i na nią blacha na rąbek.



Oraz kolejne pytanie czy pas rynnowy z blachy nie za szeroki?



Czy inne ekipy mogą się na tych przykładach uczyć, czy może to ja mam swoją ekipę czegoś nauczyć?

----------


## Adam626

Z czego jest ten komin? On jest otynkowany już?
Ja mam w zasadzie podobnie - z tym ze na goły pustak systemowy presto jest położona wełna a na wełnę wprost blacha na rąbek. Welna jest mocowana u mnie podobnie - na listwach drewnianych

----------


## NinaS

> Mogę dodać jeszcze że  masz źle zbudowane kominy i coś się dzieje tam z fugą .


A mógłby Pan coś bliżej napisać? O konsekwencjach np.

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Czy inne ekipy mogą się na tych przykładach uczyć, czy może to ja mam swoją ekipę czegoś nauczyć?


Z pewnością nie jest to wzór do naśladowania. Masz pierwszą łatę na sztorc i grzebień a to za słaba wentylacja połaci. Blachy koszowe nie starannie połączone. Na kominie albo wełna za gruba albo łaty za cienkie. Odnośnie komina trudno się wypowiedzieć bo nie skończony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Masz pierwszą łatę na sztorc i grzebień a to za słaba wentylacja połaci. Blachy koszowe nie starannie połączone. Na kominie albo wełna za gruba albo łaty za cienkie. Odnośnie komina trudno się wypowiedzieć bo nie skończony. Pozdrawiam.



A co o kominach można napisać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Komin poprawnie. Powinna się tam znaleźć jeszcze uszczelka najlepiej puchnąca. Na zdjęciach tego nie widać czy za kominem została wstawiona rynienka? Komin powinien być obrobiony tak jak okno połaciowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Witam ponownie,czy takie nierówności gasiorow to normalna rzecz?,na innych dachach czegoś takiego nie zauważyłem...,kurwa,nie mogę wklejic zdjęć,uff,w końcu się udało,ponawiam pytanie

----------


## piotrek0m

A czy kosze są w miarę poprawne?



I po co jest ta gąbeczka po bokach blachy?
Jaka jest jej rola i jaka żywotność ?



Rozumiem, że ta odcięta dachówka będzie wyjęta i przesunięta na kosz a w jej miejsce będzie włożona cała dachówka?
Specjalnie tak one zostały rozmierzone ?

A komin na gotowo wygląda tak:



Rynienka nad kominem jest, przycięta dachówka boczna przyklejona do kolejnej całej dachówki. Ponoć ma być dożywotnio szczelne... czekam na ulewę...

I jeszcze pytanie - jak poprawnie uszczelnić przejścia kominków wentylacyjnych? Papa wywinięta, ale co jeszcze ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nad kominkiem rynienka odprowadzająca może być z papy. Boki tez osłonięte papą. Okryty tylko dół. W okapie powinna być zamiast łaty na sztorc normalna łata i kratka wentylacyjna okapu z grzebieniem. Uszczelka klinowa to tandetne rozwiązanie. Znacznie lepiej sprawdza się uszczelka rozprężna (puchnąca). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przemek_80

Drodzy forumowicze, fachowcy. Mam ekipę która będzie wykonywać u mnie dach z blachy na rąbek. Chciałbym pokazać dach który wykonywali wcześniej z prośbą o opinię, co sądzicie o wykonanej pracy. Czy zwróć im uwagę by u mnie coś zrobili inaczej? Będę wdzięczny za uwagi.

----------


## Przemek_80

Jeszcze jedno.

----------


## bracki88

Raczej się ich wystrzegaj :smile: . Fartuch w oknie dachowym nie do blachy na rąbek, co nie zmienia faktu, że okno w ogóle jest wprawione po dziadowsku. W koszach farmery :smile:  Fuszera... Blachę na rąbek, z uwagi na kurczenie i rozciąganie spowodowane różnicami temperatur mocuje się na haftry stałe i ruchome. Stałe powinno się stosować przy kalenicy a ruchome na reszcie długości. Jeśli Panowie fachowcy zamocują na haftre stałą w kalenicy (gdzie tutaj pewnie są farmery pod gąsiorem  :smile:  ) i przykręcą farmerem na dole, to kiedy blacha się rozciągnie to będzie falowała, a jeśli skurczy to prędzej czy później farmer będzie przeciekał.

----------


## bracki88

> Witam ponownie,czy takie nierówności gasiorow to normalna rzecz?,na innych dachach czegoś takiego nie zauważyłem...,kurwa,nie mogę wklejic zdjęć,uff,w końcu się udało,ponawiam pytanie


Powiem Ci, że ciężko ustawić gąsiory na blachodachówce, żeby szły idealnie prosto, a już szczególnie przy takim sposobie montażu. Na kalenicy tego z dołu nie widać, ale na narożach niestety tak  :sad:  Buły się robią w miejscach gdzie jeden nachodzi na drugi, albo gdy są "ściągane" przez farmery

----------


## bracki88

> A czy kosze są w miarę poprawne?
> 
> 
> 
> I po co jest ta gąbeczka po bokach blachy?
> Jaka jest jej rola i jaka żywotność ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Przy takim wykonaniu okapu jak u Ciebie niektórzy (pewnie Ci o których nie wiem również) producenci dachówki nie uznają gwarancji.



> Szczelina wentylacyjna musi mieć conajmniej 200cm^2 na KAŻDY metr długości okapu

----------


## piotrek0m

> Przy takim wykonaniu okapu jak u Ciebie niektórzy (pewnie Ci o których nie wiem również) producenci dachówki nie uznają gwarancji.


Oto fotka obrazująca przekrój mojego okapu, Pierwsza łata leży jak każda inna, raczej nie na sztorc. Szczelina dla przepływu powietrza przez siatkę przeciw-owadzią jest chyba spora? Nie wiem? Dodatkowo dojdzie szczelina pod samą dachówką? No ale ja się nie znam na tym, może coś jest źle?



Warunki Gwarancji Meyer-Holsen nic nie piszą o takich wymaganiach. 
Dzwoniłem nawet z pytaniem o warunki gwarancji do ich centrali... żadnych specjalnie nie mają.

----------


## bracki88

Mój błąd, przepraszam

----------


## winiu1

Woda z rynny koszowej wprowadzona pod pokrycie zasadnicze . Mistrzostwo świata.

----------


## DEKo Daniel Kotowski

> Oto fotka obrazująca przekrój mojego okapu, Pierwsza łata leży jak każda inna, raczej nie na sztorc. Szczelina dla przepływu powietrza przez siatkę przeciw-owadzią jest chyba spora? Nie wiem? Dodatkowo dojdzie szczelina pod samą dachówką? No ale ja się nie znam na tym, może coś jest źle?
> 
> Załącznik 252544
> 
> Warunki Gwarancji Meyer-Holsen nic nie piszą o takich wymaganiach. 
> Dzwoniłem nawet z pytaniem o warunki gwarancji do ich centrali... żadnych specjalnie nie mają.


Jak dla mnie okap masakra. Po pierwsze te kliny po pewnym czasie na pewno się poluzują. Po drugie zamiast tej deski nabitej na łaty powinien być grzebień okapu z kratką wentylacyjną. Grzebień płaski, który jest już nabity powinien być odwrotnie tzn. "włosami" w stronę dachu. Poza tym jeśli łaty wyżej nie są tak samo podklinowane to pierwsza dachówka będzie zadarta w górę.

----------


## jedrek188

> Powiem Ci, że ciężko ustawić gąsiory na blachodachówce, żeby szły idealnie prosto, a już szczególnie przy takim sposobie montażu. Na kalenicy tego z dołu nie widać, ale na narożach niestety tak  Buły się robią w miejscach gdzie jeden nachodzi na drugi, albo gdy są "ściągane" przez farmery


Ok,przy takim sposobie montażu czyli jakim? Do kitu?,jeśli tak to będą przykrecac jeszcze raz...dzięki za poradę

----------


## bracki88

Chodzi o to, że nie ma tutaj łaty, tak jak przy dachówce która by prostowała gąsiory. Jeden farmer dociągnie gąsiora za bardzo, drugi mniej i robią się takie wybrzuszenia - wg mnie ten materiał tak ma. Gdy popatrzysz na nie na wprost to prosto lecą?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Mam ekipę która będzie wykonywać u mnie dach z blachy na rąbek. ...


Na podstawie tych zdjęć można stwierdzić, że nie masz ekipy. Farmerów nie żałowali nawet w miejscach gdzie ich obecność jest nieuzasadniona. "bracki88" już o tym napisał. Kosze nie profesjonalnie wyprowadzone. Blacha startująca z kosza (3 zdjęcie) źle zapięta lub nie zapięta. Przy takim pokryciu firmowych kołnierzy do okien się nie stosuje bo to nie blachodachówka. Szczyty nie profesjonalnie wykonane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Ok,przy takim sposobie montażu czyli jakim?


Dach pod blachodachówkę powinien być tak samo przygotowany jak pod dachówkę! Skoro jest to imitacja dachówki to wszystko tak samo. Łata kalenicowa i łaty narożne, taśmy pod gąsiory, grzebień w okapie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

O


> Dach pod blachodachówkę powinien być tak samo przygotowany jak pod dachówkę! Skoro jest to imitacja dachówki to wszystko tak samo. Łata kalenicowa i łaty narożne, taśmy pod gąsiory, grzebień w okapie. Pozdrawiam.


 grzebienia w okapie raczej nie zauważyłem:'(,natomiast pozostałe rzeczy chyba są...taśmy także były i tzw gąbki w koszach...

----------


## jedrek188

> Chodzi o to, że nie ma tutaj łaty, tak jak przy dachówce która by prostowała gąsiory. Jeden farmer dociągnie gąsiora za bardzo, drugi mniej i robią się takie wybrzuszenia - wg mnie ten materiał tak ma. Gdy popatrzysz na nie na wprost to prosto lecą?


Znaczy się ,są wybrzuszenia ale są prosto ulozone

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... pozostałe rzeczy chyba są...taśmy także były i tzw gąbki w koszach...


 Ze zdjęć widać, że chyba nie. Nie masz łat narożnych chyba, że zostały zamontowane później. Nie masz lat kalenicowych i nie masz ich na 100% bo lukarenka pokryta a łaty nie widać więc na czym miałaby się trzymać taśma kalenicowa. I tak mi się wydaje, że gąsiorów też nie masz bo na kalenicy lukarenki widzę czapę z płaskiej blachy. Oczywiście mogę się mylić bo stary człowiek trochę niedowidzi. Żeby była jasność taka czapa to nic złego. Rynna nisko opuszczona ale tak jest wykonane większość dachów. Cena robi swoje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Taśma kalenicowa to ta giętka z dodatkiem aluminium?,to jest napewno pod gasiorami,sam widziałem,co do reszty to sobie z panami pogadam...dzięki za opinię,pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro ta taśma jest to na czym się trzyma? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dach zakończony, jest i "wiecha" (choć zabrakło ostatniego gąsiora)



Jeszcze kwestia porastania mchem. Można nakleić taśmę miedzianą na górnych dachówkach, jednak jeżeli w odległości kilkuset metrów nie ma żadnych wyższych drzew, to rozumiem, że porastanie mchem nie wystąpi?

----------


## CityMatic

> ....jednak jeżeli w odległości kilkuset metrów nie ma żadnych wyższych drzew, to rozumiem, że porastanie mchem nie wystąpi?


Wystąpi - wystarczy, że w pobliżu są łąki np; z nawłocią, koniczyną czy niekiedy rzepakiem - pyłek osiadający na dachówkach powoduje tworzenie mchu-zazielenienia - szczególnie na północnej stronie dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można zastosować taśmę miedzianą pod gąsiory ale obróbki poniżej i rynny nie mogą być z blachy ocynkowanej a u Ciebie są. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Są tasmy,ale na czym sie trzymają to nie mam pojęcia...,może siłą woli panów fachowców...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak nie ma łaty to taśmy się zapadną i będą źródłem przesieku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jedrek188

Na tym zdjęciu po lewej stronie widać kawałek taśmy,po prostu trzymają sie na przycięciach blach,a czym są one przyklejone tego nie wiem,mam tyle niewiadomych związanych z tym dachem że dostaję kręćk :WTF: a...

----------


## piotrek0m

Ocena obróbki komina... 
Generalnie komin nie cieknie....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak dla mnie od strony estetycznej generalnie nie do przyjęcia. Ciekawi mnie ile kosztuje tak wykonana obróbka? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Komin to nie jeden kunszt tych fachowców... kunsztem jest wyprowadzenie skroplin z membrany do wnętrza "trumienki" czyli do przestrzeni ograniczonej przez deski podbitki i deskę czołową... nie wiem czy dobrze to widać na zdjęciu -



I jeszcze sposób jak można dosztukować dachówki, ale czy nie lepiej byłoby skrócić okap?



dach ma 2 lata...

----------


## PawelWo

I Ty za to zapłaciłeś?? Bo ode mnie by kasy na bank nie zobaczyli. Chyba, że to nie twój dach.

----------


## piotrek0m

He he he... to nie mój dach... piszę ku przestrodze innych inwestorów ! Niech się uczą na (cudzych) błędach!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja niestety nie widzę, mogę się tylko domyślać. Nie widzę też wróblówki. Z doklejaniem dachówki to kuriozalne rozwiązanie tym bardziej, że krycie wstępne jest wykonane folią. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m



----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem czy dobrze widzę ale jeżeli jest  ta folia pod pasem nadrynnowym wprowadzona do rynny to jest to złe wykonanie. Oczywiście rynna za nisko, pas nadrynnowy wystaje spod dachówki.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Niestety, ale folia jest wyprowadzona pod rynną do przestrzeni zamkniętej. Nie można tego pokazać na zdjęciu, jednak wsadzając dłoń pod pas nadrynnowy, obejmując deskę czołową - na dole można wymacać membranę.... skropliny spływają właśnie do części zamkniętej... tak wykonuje się dachy...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak się dachów nie wykonuje. To są przykłady partackich wykonań pseudo dekarzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## drk001

Witam, 

bardzo proszę o poradę czy skos jest wykonany prawidłowo, chodzi mi o widoczną matę, czy nie istnieje ryzyko, że przy mocnych opadach silny strumień z rynny bedzie mi wtaczał wodę właśnie w to miejsce.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Okropne wykonanie. To newralgiczny punkt dachu. Powinna być obróbka pionowa. Ja w tym miejscu daje denko i sztucer z rurą i kolankiem. Jan.

----------


## drk001

Pomijając estetykę wykonania. Jaki należało by wprowadzić plan naprawczy? Rozumię, że wymiana rynny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zastosowanie folii to już duży błąd. Natomiast takie wykonanie okapu świadczy o braku elementarnej wiedzy dekarskiej. Wyprowadzona folia narażona na działanie promieniowania UV. Brak blokady uniemożliwiającej wejście ptakom. Akurat rynna nie ma z tym nic wspólnego. Deska okapowa i pas podrynnowy okapu lukarenki źle współpracują z dachem zasadniczym co uniemożliwia prawidłowe wyprowadzenie blachy koszowej na połać zasadniczą. Kosz wykonany (umęczony) z blachy stalowej malowanej, z której w tym pośpiechu pracy nawet folii nie ściągnięto! Nie widać uszczelek czy zostały zamontowane? Styk dachówek w okolicy wyjścia kosza zamazany chyba silikonem, w jakim celu? Kieszeń na styku krokwi lukarenki i dachówek nie zabezpieczona, wystaje folia i wełna! To raj dla ptaków co widać już na dachówce niżej.  Tak wizualnie pokrycie wygląda OK a tak naprawdę to partactwo, które może doprowadzić do dużych problemów. Jak zawsze w dachu diabeł tkwi w szczegółach a wykonanie ich w tym fragmencie dachu świadczy o miałkiej wiedzy wykonawcy. Żeby to poprawić to okapy należy wykonać od nowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## drk001

Bardzo dziękuję z opinię.

----------


## markoz86

Witam specjalistów i nie tylko  :smile:  
Mam prośbę o ocenę robocizny, panowie od poniedziałku walczyli u mnie z więźbą. Ja jestem laikiem więc proszę o szczere opinie  :smile:

----------


## markoz86

I jeszcze kilka zdjęć

----------


## Jan P.

Zetnij mury poniżej krokwi. Jan

----------


## DEKo Daniel Kotowski

Konstrukcja wygląda porządnie. Jedynie nad wejściem ścinając mury poniżej płaszczyzny krokwi (konieczne do ułożenia ocieplenia na murach) będzie trzeba  obcinać wieniec. No chyba że ma tam być ogniomur

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To oczywiste, że nad wejściem będzie attyka bo żadna inna forma dla takiego charakteru budynku byłaby  tu nieuprawniona. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dabc*

Zauważyłem brak zacięc krokwi na płatwi pośredniej. zdj 3.Troszke na "skruty "poszli cieśle,ale ogólnie OK. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak też się robi i nie jest to błąd. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ultra60

Witam, 
 dwa słowa wyjaśnienia i ogromna prośba do Szanownych Panów , których opinie i rady pomogły już wielu osobom. 
Jestem na etapie wybierania ekipy do dachu, ale tak naprawdę się na tym nie znam - kompletny laicyzm w tej kwestii (choć staram się trochę dokształcić, ale co może wiedzieć o budowie dachów kobieta która na co dzień przekłada papierki w  biurze  :sad:  ... nic...) .  To co dla mnie na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda ładnie, wcale nie musi być niestety dobrze wykonane, co potwierdzają historie dachów tu prezentowane. Dlatego chciałabym poddać ocenie ekipę przed ich zatrudnieniem. Po co mam później płakać że kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złotych zostało wyrzucone w błoto. Widzę jak cenne są rady tutaj udzielane, dlatego bardzo proszę o pomoc i opinię na temat poniższych wykonań. Są to realizacje Pana którego mi polecono. (z góry przepraszam właścicieli prezentowanych dachów za prezentację zdjęć bez ich zgody i wiedzy, ale cel uświęca środki, mam nadzieję że mi wybaczycie). wiem że wielu rzeczy nie widać, ale może uda się na podstawie tych zdjęć coś stwierdzić. Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc i konstruktywne opinie, bardzo mi na nich zależy. Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Ultra60

w nawiązaniu do wcześniejszego postu...


bardzo proszę o opinie....

----------


## Ultra60

...cd dachów Pana którego mi polecono. Bardzo jestem ciekawa opinii , zwłaszcza Pana Andrzeja, chyba , a raczej na pewno jest tutaj wyrocznią. Mam nadzieję że Pan odpisze. Będę bardzo wdzięczna. Mój dach planuję z dachówki ceramicznej. Będzie dość skomplikowany (przynajmniej w moim mniemaniu) , wielospadowy z lukarnami.  Kasia

----------


## Ultra60

cd. dachów,

----------


## Ultra60

a tutaj blachodachówka, stan surowy, pewne rzeczy będzie lepiej ocenić. Czy aby jest dobrze? Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Ultra60

Proszę o cierpliwość, wiem że zasypuję zbyt dużą ilością zdjęć (i to nie swojego dachu) ale już kończę  :smile: 



Będę wdzięczna za pomoc i opinie na temat tych dachów (ten i 5 wcześniejszych postów). Dziękuję

----------


## markoz86

Bardzo dziękuję za opinie od razu jestem spokojniejsza, oczywiście mury będą pościnane, w przyszłym tygodniu mają przyjechać murarze i dokończyć kominy oraz resztę, martwi mnie to że krokwie w miejscu wiercenia śrub pękły, nie będzie to miało jakiegoś późniejszego wpływu na osłabienie konstrukcji dachu? Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"Ultra60" czy to Ty robiłaś te zdjęcia? Osoba, która robiła te zdjęcia wie o co chodzi. Zdjęcia pokazują niedopracowane szczegóły. Generalnie pokrycia wyglądają OK ale jak zawsze diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Najlepiej wyszła blachodachówka jakaś drobna wstawka w obróbce komina, jakiś nie wpięty hak rynnowy i pewnie tyle. Natomiast co pod spodem trudno powiedzieć. Z dachami pokrytymi dachówką już więcej uwag. Generalnie brak spójności obróbek. Na bokach lukarenek obróbki wyprowadzone na dachówkę i skończone za wcześnie. Wygląda na to, że przód ocieplano później a dekarz tego nie przewidział. Zakończenie blach koszowych nie dopracowane, kosze nie równo ucięte choć blachy koszowe przegięte wzdłużnie umożliwiają idealne wykonanie. Pomiędzy wyłazem a kominem brakuje dachówek. Komin obrobiony taśmą trochę nie estetycznie, jakaś dachówka podszlifowana pod wspornik ławy kominiarskiej  a wspornika pod nią nie ma. Przy oknie dachówki z lewej strony zachodzą za daleko a wystarczyło okno przesunąć o 2~3 cm w prawo. Dachówki nad oknem schodzą za nisko. Najniższa  dachówka przy attyce ucięta tak jak pozostałe a powinna być wykonana ze skrajnej. Obróbki attyk zakończone prostopadle do boku a powinny być pionowo (będą odprowadzały wodę na ścianę!). Część dachówek wprowadzona pod tynk bez obróbek. Nie mówię, że to źle ale brak konsekwencji w wykonaniu. Jak widać zdecydowana większość to wady estetyczne, z których większość nie ma wpływu na funkcję dachu. Generalnie OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ultra60

> "Ultra60" czy to Ty robiłaś te zdjęcia? Osoba, która robiła te zdjęcia wie o co chodzi. Zdjęcia pokazują niedopracowane szczegóły. Generalnie pokrycia wyglądają OK ale jak zawsze diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Najlepiej wyszła blachodachówka jakaś drobna wstawka w obróbce komina, jakiś nie wpięty hak rynnowy i pewnie tyle. Natomiast co pod spodem trudno powiedzieć. Z dachami pokrytymi dachówką już więcej uwag. Generalnie brak spójności obróbek. Na bokach lukarenek obróbki wyprowadzone na dachówkę i skończone za wcześnie. Wygląda na to, że przód ocieplano później a dekarz tego nie przewidział. Zakończenie blach koszowych nie dopracowane, kosze nie równo ucięte choć blachy koszowe przegięte wzdłużnie umożliwiają idealne wykonanie. Pomiędzy wyłazem a kominem brakuje dachówek. Komin obrobiony taśmą trochę nie estetycznie, jakaś dachówka podszlifowana pod wspornik ławy kominiarskiej  a wspornika pod nią nie ma. Przy oknie dachówki z lewej strony zachodzą za daleko a wystarczyło okno przesunąć o 2~3 cm w prawo. Dachówki nad oknem schodzą za nisko. Najniższa  dachówka przy attyce ucięta tak jak pozostałe a powinna być wykonana ze skrajnej. Obróbki attyk zakończone prostopadle do boku a powinny być pionowo (będą odprowadzały wodę na ścianę!). Część dachówek wprowadzona pod tynk bez obróbek. Nie mówię, że to źle ale brak konsekwencji w wykonaniu. Jak widać zdecydowana większość to wady estetyczne, z których większość nie ma wpływu na funkcję dachu. Generalnie OK. Pozdrawiam.


Tak to ja robiłam te zdjęcia  :smile:  wiedziałam o co chodzi bo przeczytałam chyba prawie cały ten wątek od początku , no i większość Pana uwag co do dachów, więc wiedziałam przynajmniej co fotografować .... Bardzo dziękuję za Pana fachową opinię. teraz muszę ją przyswoić i przełożyć na język laika. Generalnie, jeśli to tylko kwestia estetyki to myśli Pan że warto ryzykować i brać taką ekipę i ją pilnować , tłumaczyć? Czy Pan by mi ich polecił? Dodam , że cena jest zaletą i tempo realizacji. I jeszcze jedno bardziej konkretne pytanie . Niepokoi mnie obróbka tego komina.

Czy to tylko kwestia estetyki czy jednak coś więcej? Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mnie też. To że taśma karbowana nie jest estetyczna to jedno ale, że obróbka po lewej stronie nie chowa się pod dachówką a wyprowadzona jest "pod włos" to drugie. Podobnie rzecz się się ma po prawej stronie, powinna przechodzić za falę lub być skrócona. Właśnie na tym zdjęciu występuje po lewej stronie podszlifowana dachówka, z pod której nic nie wychodzi? Oczywiście szczelność tej obróbki raczej gwarantowana. Zawsze dla inwestora ważne są dwie kwestie, a w zasadzie trzy. Ta trzecia to kasa a dwie pierwsze to szczelność dachu (nie pokrycia) i estetyka wykonania. Na temat szczelności można się wypowiedzieć oglądając wykonanie krycia wstępnego, natomiast skoro dach nie przecieka to jest szczelny. Pozostała kwestia to gust inwestora i warto te sprawy omówić z wykonawcą aby na koniec nie było nieporozumień. Jak widać wiesz na co zwrócić uwagę i masz nieco wyższe wymagania. Ten kto robi tanio musi się spieszyć i często nie ma czasu dopracować szczegółów, no ale coś za coś. Śmieszą mnie czasami przechwałki  kolegów dekarzy jak to szybko wykonali krycie dachu. Pośpiech jest wskazany przy łapaniu pcheł a nie przy kryciu dachu. Oczywiście jest jeden wyjątek gdy demontujemy starą więźbę na zamieszkałym budynku i stawiamy nową. Pewne kwestie niestety musisz sama rozstrzygnąć  bo nigdy nie będziesz miała pewności, że jak zapłacisz więcej to będzie lepiej czy dokładniej wykonane. Na szczęście wiesz czego chcesz i z pewnością  wyegzekwujesz odpowiednią jakość wykonania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ultra60

Panie Andrzeju dziękuję za odpowiedź i przyspieszoną lekcję dekarstwa  :smile:  Myślę że pomoże mi to w wyborze ekipy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## PawelWo

Prosze o opinie wykonania dachu. opierzenia komina itp. Zdjęcia mało dokładne bo niestety nie ja je robiłem bo nie ma mnie na miejscu ale moze ktoś cos zauważy i podpowie czy cos jest nie tak.

Prosiłbym jeszcze o porade a mianowicie czy ze względów estetycznych powiniem zamontowac jeszcze jedno okno nad garażem?? Chodzi tylko o wzgledy estetyczne bo okna są od stryszku i nie musi byc tam super jasno ale wydaje mi sie, że połac dachu z dwoma oknami bedzie wygladać lepiej. Prosze o poradę.

----------


## _olo_

O estetykę nie pytaj bo to zawsze sprawa gustu, moim zdaniem najlepiej gdyby tego okna tam nie było a było na połaci z kominem tuż obok komina (wyłaz) i wyeliminowało stopnie kominiarskie, ale jak powiedziałem, rzecz gustu.

----------


## PawelWo

No tak co do stopi kominiarskich to średnio mi się one podobają ale juz są więc niech tak zostanie. Tak mi je zaproponowano i przy tym zostałem, poprostu nie przywiazywałem wagi do estetyki ale teraz widze, że wyłaz wygladałby lepiej a duzo drozej by nie wyszło.

Okno nad garażem tam jest ponieważ jest tam pomieszczenie ze stropem drewnianym, jeśli to okno byłoby zamontowane obok komina to niedoswietliłoby to wcześniej wspomnianego pomieszczenia. Dodam, że nie mam stropu tylko wiazary prefabrykowane tak więc nad garażem mam tylko 27m2 strpu drewnianego.

----------


## Patrycja&Rafał

Jeden kompletny stopień kominiarski to koszt ok. 60zł, wyłaz dachowy do pomieszczeń nieogrzeewanych to 300zł. Tobie niestety to już nie pomoże, ale myśle, zeby inni zwrócili na to uwagę przy projektowaniu dachu. Taki wyłaz wygląda estetycznie i nie trzeba dawać później stopni kominiarskich. 

Ja mam inne pytanie. Ekipa, która kładzie mi dach, przekonuje mnie, żeby zamontować sam wyłaz dachowy bez ławeczki. Wyłaz będzie jakieś pół metra od komina? Czy rzeczywiście to dobry pomysł? Nie chciałbym pozornie oszczędzać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo zły. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PawelWo

Bedę musiał sie jeszcze nad tym zastanowić i jeśli sie zdenerwuje to kupie dwa wyłazy kominowe a stopnie usuną mi z dachu. Myślę, że to nie jest duzy problem.

----------


## fuxszyk

> Ja mam inne pytanie. Ekipa, która kładzie mi dach, przekonuje mnie, żeby zamontować sam wyłaz dachowy bez ławeczki. Wyłaz będzie jakieś pół metra od komina? Czy rzeczywiście to dobry pomysł? Nie chciałbym pozornie oszczędzać.


Mi tak w pierwszym podejściu zrobili, ale z racji tego, że nie wyobrażam sobie stania na wyłazie zamontowaliśmy ławę coś ok 80cm. Mam tam też zamontowaną antenę sat i prędzej bym spadł z dachu niż ją ustawił.

----------


## _olo_

> Bedę musiał sie jeszcze nad tym zastanowić i jeśli sie zdenerwuje to kupie dwa wyłazy kominowe a stopnie usuną mi z dachu. Myślę, że to nie jest duzy problem.


Skoro już masz te stopnie to też jest jakaś tam zaleta - nie wprowadza się kominiarza w buciorach do domu  :smile: 
Z oknem taka sugestia była ponieważ myślałem, że to jest to samo pomieszczenie tylko druga połać - przekładka to niewielkie koszty i nic dodatkowo nie trzeba kupować a moim zdaniem takie dachy na takim domu najlepiej wyglądają pozbawione okien, przynajmniej od frontu  :smile: . Stopnie wtedy zostają. Ale skoro to są inne pomieszczenia to odpada.

Dobry wyłaz dachowy kosztuje >1000, te na poddasza nieużytkowe to delikatnie mówiąc...tandeta. 
Jedno pytanie - skoro masz to okno - masz zaizolowany dach, przynajmniej między krokwiami w tym strychowym pomieszczeniu czy na wprost okna masz odsłoniętą membranę a okno jeszcze może na południe skierowane ?

----------


## PawelWo

No więc sprawdzałem i faktycznie konkretny wyłaz a nie jakas tandeta  :sick:  to koszt 800zł +

Też to okno pasowałoby mi gdyby było z tyłu lub chociaż na połaci mniejszej z boku ale nie ma takiej opcji bo to jest jedyne miejsce gdzie to okno moze być. Zastanawiam sie nad jeszcze jednym oknem tak aby były dwa na tej połaci. Drugie byłoby metr lub dwa metry w prawo. Mysle, że wtedy bedzie to wyglądać estetyczniej lub całkiem zlikwiduje to okno i zamontuje sobie na poddaszu mocniejsze żarówki  :roll eyes: 

Okno jest od południa i jak narazie jeszcze pomieszczenie nie jest "wybite" płytami ale mam zamiar zrobic to w przeciągu miesiąca tak aby promienie słoneczne nie niszczyły membrany.

Co masz na mysli pisząc czy mam zaizolowany dach przynajmniej między krokwiami?? Nie zamierzam docieplac tego pomieszczenia bo to bedzie tylko strych nieogrzewany.

----------


## piotrek0m

A czym ten konkretny wyłaz za 800 zł różni się od zwykłego za 250 zł? Na stryszku nieocieplonym? Byleby nie przeciekał? A w tym chyba jest głowa dekarzy ?

----------


## aiki

Pierwsze to pewnie wymiar. Te za 250 zł to chyba ciężko się choćby z jakimś narzędziem przecisnąć.
A reszta to jak już wspomniałeś to ciepłochronność. A o więcej nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## hokejgk1

Za ponad 100 pln to chyba wy oglądacie okna wyłazowe do pomieszczeń ogrzewanych !

Po co taki drog jak ma sie ni ogrzewany strych ... ?

----------


## hokejgk1

A czy tkoś z Was może ma wyłaz VELUX GVK ???

----------


## _olo_

Oglądałem parę wyłazów na poddasza nieogrzewane i wszystkie to jakaś tandeta, małe, kiepsko wykonane, niektóre w całości z jakiegoś tworzywa. 
Wyłaz mam na poddaszu póki co nieogrzewanym i nieużytkowym z opcją użytkowania, co niczego nie zmienia bo i tak jest ponad jętkami a tam nigdy użytkowe pomieszczenie to nie będzie a pomimo to wolałem dopłacić do wyłazu z gwarancją dożywotnią na gradobicie i wymiarami odpowiednimi dla kominiarza XXL.

----------


## PawelWo

No włąśnie jak oglądałem te za 300 lub 400zł to straszna tandeta, karton by chyba więcej wytrzymał  :tongue:  a konkretnie rzecz mówiąc to zamiast szyby to jakas plexi otwierana na siłowniku no co to ma być  :Confused:  
Juz lepiej dołożyc do konkretnego wyłazu i mieć spokój na lata. Ja niestety... albo i stety mam stopnie kominiarskie i niech juz tak zostanie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten za 250,- to totalna tandeta a do tego trudno się przez niego wychodzi i prawdopodobnie nie da się przecisnąć talerza anteny satelitarnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Wyłaz bardzo ważna sprawa - ja mam wyłaz za około 400zł a jest tak wąski ze ledwo sie mozna przecisnąć. A jak ktos wazy 120kg to nie wyjdzie tym wyłazem. Nie polecam. Dziwne ze mają atest wyłazy wielkości komory w zlewozmywaku. Nikt mi nie podpowiedział (ani sprzedawca, ani majster ani kierbud - że to się nie nadaje). Ewentualną antene bede musiał wyciągać liną z podwórka - przez wyłaz nie wyniose nawet anteny yagi

----------


## hokejgk1

Dziś jest telewizja telewizja internetowa kto eszcze monetuje anteny  :cool:

----------


## markoz86

Witam speców,  proszę o opinię dotyczącą postępu na moim dachu  :smile:  W przyszłym tygodniu mają kłaść dachówkę, i jeśli coś jest nie tak to wolę o tym wiedzieć jeszcze przed jej położeniem  :wink:

----------


## _unnamed

Pozdrawiam szanowne grono. Dach mam już w prawdzie cały ułożony ale problem polega na przeciekającym kominie. Komin był już raz "doszczelniany" ale po ostatnich deszczach przeciek powrócił. Komin jest wykończony wełną mineralną obciągniętą siatką i klejem. Obróbka blacharka wcina się w wełnę pod kątem, dodatkowo jest uszczelnione kitem.

Przeciek wygląda tak:



a tak obróbka komina:



Czy przeciek jest spowodowany błędami wykonania obróbki komina, czy może woda przecieka przez klej do wełny?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wełna nie nadaje się na obłożenie komina! Nie widzę tu winy dekarza. Mnie się udało taki komin uszczelnić ale zastosowałem dwie wcinki. W tej chwili nie masz warstwy elewacyjne i pewnie klej nie jest zagruntowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...coś jest nie tak ...


Oczywiście, że jest nie tak. Kosz jest źle wykonany. Kontrłaty skośne poprowadzone bardzo blisko linii kosza uniemożliwiają swobodny wypływ skroplin. Łaty bite do tych kontrłat. W przypadku gdy użyto gwoździ bądź wkrętów dłuższych niż 6,5 cm folie w koszu zostały podziurawione. Dodatkowy szal poprowadzony w koszu nie spełnia wówczas swojego zadania. Przeciek w koszu jest tylko kwestią czasu. Okap też mi się nie podoba. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

Tynk silikonowy o małej nasiąkliwości do tego komina i powinno pomóc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mogą być też płytki i fuga. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _unnamed

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi - tak podejrzewałem.
Komin jest wykończony wełną, gdyż czytałem, że nie powinno się tego robić styropianem.
Docelowo komin będzie tynkowany - teraz na szybko pewnie zagruntuję klej i zobaczymy jak się sprawy potoczą.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A dlaczego go od razu nie tynkować? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoz86

Co radzicie w tej sytuacji? Da sie to naprawic??

----------


## Jan P.

Kosz najlepiej zadeskować po 0,5 m na stronę i papa. I nie dziurawić . Jan

----------


## markoz86

Ale jak dam pape to czy folia bedzie spekniac swoja funkcje? Macie moze jakieprzykladowe zdjecie jak ma to wygladac ?A co z tym okapem?

----------


## markoz86

Jeszcze pytanie dlaczego komina nie ociepla się styropianem, wełną też nie to w końcu czym??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A kto Ci powiedział, że się styropianem nie ociepla? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoz86

na stronie niżej tak pisali, mąż właśnie styropianem ocieplił, więc już nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle

----------


## _unnamed

Fachowcy od kominów twierdzą, że w przypadku pożaru sadzy w kominie może dojść do rozszczelnienia komina a w konsekwencji do stopienia i zapłonu styropianu na połaci dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie trzeba być fachowcem żeby stwierdzić, że w przypadku pożaru wszystko się spali. Nie życzę nikomu żeby to sprawdzał. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

Czy  można  jasno prosze napisac- ociepla sie komin styropianem czy nie ?
Styropian jest odporny nadzialanie temperatur do 80 oC. Powyzej sie odksztalca, mięknie , topi. Czy komin nie osiaga wyzszych temperatur ? Ok 350 oC to zapłon.

----------


## piotrjustyna

Witam, ja trochę z innej beczki. Przeglądałem wasze dachy i mam pytanie co do ich wykończenia. Z tego co widzę to można zastosować na szczyty i okap deskę, łupek albo blachę? Sam przymierzam się do postawienia w tym roku domu i nie wiem na jakie rozwiązanie się skusic. Z jednej strony cena drewno-blacha- łupek, z drugiej strony trwałość czyli sytuacja odwrotna. Wykonawcy raczej uderzają w opcję z łupkiem? Mają rację?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przecież to ty decydujesz a nie wykonawcy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Czy komin nie osiaga wyzszych temperatur ?


Nad dachem po zewnętrznej stronie??? Topi się w 80*C ??? To co by się działo z kryciem wstępnym wykonanym folią dolegającą do komina? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

komin gazowy jest zimny, a komin do kominka w kominach systemowych izolowany wełną więc IMHO na zewnatrz nie nagrzewa się

----------


## _unnamed

W powyższych dywagacjach bierzemy pod uwagę nie normalne warunki użytkowania komina ale pożar sadzy. Wtedy temperatura na zewnętrznej ścianie komina wzrasta (wg norm nie więcej niż do 100oC - o ile komin został idealnie wykonany i nie pęknie podczas pożaru sadzy).




> - Intensywne ogrzewanie, *ocieplanie komina materiałami palnymi takimi jak styropian*, przeprowadzanie przez komin elementów więźby dachowej czy nieregularne czyszczenie jest powodem większości pożarów budynków jakie napotykamy w czasie sezonu zimowego – wylicza Waldemar Makarewicz, rzecznik prasowy włodawskiej Straży Pożarnej.

----------


## karolek75

> Nad dachem po zewnętrznej stronie??? Topi się w 80*C ??? To co by się działo z kryciem wstępnym wykonanym folią dolegającą do komina? Pozdrawiam.


To informacja znaleziona na roznych stronach, w tym producentow.
Nie uprawiam marketingu szeptanego bo to nie ten watek, wiec bez skrupułów podaje przykladowe zrodlo:
http://www.arbet.com.pl/styropian-ar...nie-styropianu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Producent zawsze chce się zabezpieczyć. Zrób próbę i polej kawałek styropianu wrzątkiem. Każdy pożar to tragiczne zdarzenie lecz jego przyczyną w żadnym wypadku nie jest zastosowanie styropianu. Po pożarze niestety remont konieczny wiec nie ma żadnego znaczenia czym komin będzie izolowany. Zadam tylko jedno pytanie: co występuje częściej pożar sadz w kominie czy przeciek po kominie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

> Producent zawsze chce się zabezpieczyć. Zrób próbę i polej kawałek styropianu wrzątkiem. Każdy pożar to tragiczne zdarzenie lecz jego przyczyną w żadnym wypadku nie jest zastosowanie styropianu. Po pożarze niestety remont konieczny wiec nie ma żadnego znaczenia czym komin będzie izolowany. Zadam tylko jedno pytanie: co występuje częściej pożar sadz w kominie czy przeciek po kominie?
> Pozdrawiam.


Pytanie zasadnicze brzmi - jaka temperature osiaga komin podczas normalnego uzytkowania. Jesli wiecej niz 80oC ja widze troche inne zagrozenie - odmowe wyplaty ubezpieczenia, w przypadku pozaru, ze wzgledu na zastosowania materialu nieprzystosowanego. Ubezpieczalnie to gorzej niz starostwo i wydawanie PNB.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A ja tego tak nie widzę bo zastosowanie tej izolacji nie jest przyczyną pożaru! Jak izolujesz dom styropianem i będzie pożar (czego nikomu nie życzę) to ubezpieczyciel też nie wypłaci odszkodowania???  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

Panie Andrzeju, ja w swoim życiu odszkodowanie pare razy juz dostalem. Bywało ze musiałem wyszarpać.  I wiem jakich sztuczek sie imają i na czym poległem.
Jesli komin osiąga temperaturę powyżej 80 stopni, to w życiu nie wlozylbym tam styropianu którego producent napisał, ze jest do 80 stopni. Bo chociaż w końcowym efekcie byłoby moze i  Pana na wierzchu, bo przecież topienie sie nie oznacza wywoływania pożaru, to jakby to znaleźli to kilka miesięcy walki gwarantowane.
Bedzie miał powyżej 80 stopni ?

----------


## abc250693

Po cholerę ocieplać komin, który już sam w sobie jest ciepły  :big grin:  rozumiem otynkować . Najwyżej kominy ociepla się takie ,które służą jako wentylacja .

----------


## _olo_

Ano dlatego, że ciąg w kominie zależy od wysokości komina i temperatury spalin, dlatego kominy na poddaszach nieużytkowych (nieogrzewanych) dobrze gdy są ocieplone, to samo dotyczy komina nad dachem. Powinny co nie znaczy, że muszą, w końcu klinkierowych się nie izoluje i też funkcjonują.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Po cholerę ocieplać komin, który już sam w sobie jest ciepły ...


Fajnie, że śmiejesz się z tego co sam napisałeś :yes: .  A ten komin, to jakieś energetyczne perpetuum mobile? Czy może palisz w nim całą dobę? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...ja w swoim życiu odszkodowanie pare razy juz dostalem.
> ...Bedzie miał powyżej 80 stopni ?


Nie chcę rozumieć, że wyłudzasz odszkodowania :no: . 
Wylałeś na ten styropian wrzątek tak jak prosiłem? :Confused: 
Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## abc250693

Ale powiedz szerze, ma to sens wydawać kasę na stropian i inne dodatki aby go przykleić itp.?  Taniej wyjdzie otynkować komin i go pomalować lub co tam oni sobie chcą. Ja osobiście nie tynkował bym , bo naturalnie ładniej wygląda. No chyba że to stary komin to polecałbym rozbiórkę i wymurowanie nowego.  A odbiegając od tematu to ja się śmiałem  tylko z abstrakcyjnego pomysłu.

----------


## stefan_ems

Witam serdecznie.
No to pokażę się z dachem.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...zA&usp=sharing
Z całego serca mogę polecić wykonawcę i chętnie chciałbym się z nim rozliczyć.
Problemem jest moja nieświadomość co do ewentualnych błędów i to, że buduję na odległość, więc widzę to co Wy na zdjęciach.
Tu nieskromnie liczę na Wasze krytyczne uwagi.
Jedyne co znalazłem to kilka drobiazgów dotyczących kominów (Zdjęcie 55).
1. Pionowe listwy na kominie. Oryginalne są tak skonstruowane, że zachodzą pod łupek. A te to zwykłe nakładki. Ale to chyba nie jest problemem. Najważniejsze, żeby były szczelne. Będą? Nie trzeba ich potraktować silikonem?
2. Otwory poklejone wakaflexem (czy jak to się tam nazywa). Czy nie dałoby się tego zrobić inaczej? Czy to się nie będzie odklejać za 5-10-15 lat? Zamknąć te otwory WG kratką?
3. Z kosmetyki, to wg mnie dolna krawędź łupka jest za wysoko, wystarczyłoby ze 3 cm ale pewnie się czepiam. Muszę to jeszcze zobaczyć na żywo.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

----------


## karolek75

> Nie chcę rozumieć, że wyłudzasz odszkodowania. 
> Wylałeś na ten styropian wrzątek tak jak prosiłem?
> Pozdrawiam.


Nie wyludzam. Zdarzylo sie ze na drzwi zewnetrzne biura ktore prowadzilem dolozylem krate. Takie czasy byly... I jak mi wyniesli wszytko przez te drzwi sie okazalo ze nie spelnilem OWU - dwa zamki w drzwiach zewnetrznych ... I dlatego wole nie ocieplac komina styropianem, ktory ma temp. brzegowa 80oC.

Chociaz nie... tu masz Andrzeju racje.  od 80oC to on bedzie tracil tylko swoje wlasciwosci, wiec ubezpieczalnia pewnie i tak by sie przyczepila ale nie byloby to pare straconych miesiecy tylko tygodni... 
Do meritum - wylanie wrzatku na styropian, a poddawanie go dlugotrwale temp. pow wspomnianych 80oC to zupelnie inna bajka.
To naprawde jest proste- osiagnie ten komin 80 i wiecej stopni??? Jesli tak, czy jest problemem uzycie innego materialu termoizolacyjnego ? Po co marnowac czas na testy wiaderkowe?

----------


## Jan P.

Stefan. Decha w koszu skutecznie będzie blokowała spływ skroplin , będzie gniło, poważny błąd. Nie ma zdjęć montażu okien, czy jest kołnierz . Nie wiadomo co z okapem, pewnie  skropliny puszczone 'na żywioł". Jan.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Stefan. Decha w koszu skutecznie będzie blokowała spływ skroplin , będzie gniło, poważny błąd. Nie ma zdjęć montażu okien, czy jest kołnierz . Nie wiadomo co z okapem, pewnie  skropliny puszczone 'na żywioł". Jan.


Hej Mis*n.
Okna to ROTO R 45 K 74x118 z kołnierzem z termoblokiem WD, tak więc kołnierz jest (?), tzn. na pewno jest w rachunku  :yes: .
O ten okap to zapytam go jeszcze. Nie potrafię tego stwierdzić z tych zdjęć.
Ale najbardziej zmartwiło mnie Twoje:
"Decha w koszu skutecznie będzie blokowała spływ skroplin, będzie gniło, poważny błąd."
A co gorsza - kompletnie nie wiem o co Ci chodzi.  :Confused:  Mógłbyś wskazać nr zdjęcia?
Dzięki.
Pzdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kwestia dość istotna, o której pisał Jan jest zobrazowana na zdjęciu nr 29. Masz krycie wstępne wykonane folią to nie najszczęśliwsze rozwiązanie i przeciek w koszu raczej pewny. Brak dachówek wentylacyjnych. Natomiast ze spraw estetycznych to zbyteczne narożniki na kominach gdyż łupek obcych elementów nie potrzebuje. Nie poprostowany drut odgromowy. Generalnie ekipa ma pojęcie o kryciu dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...czy jest problemem uzycie innego materialu termoizolacyjnego ?


Oczywiście, że nie jest. Są różne formy wykonania komina. może być wełna ale tynk na niej nie może być ostatnią warstwą. 
A tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam jak planujesz zabezpieczenie domu przed pożarem? Czy będziesz izolował ściany styropianem? W czasie pożaru temperatura ścian znacznie przekroczy 100*C. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... powiedz szerze, ma to sens wydawać kasę na stropian i inne dodatki aby go przykleić itp.?


Skoro prosisz to szczerze Ci odpowiem, że ma to sens. Z reguły komin nie składa się z jednego dymowego kanału a z kilku. Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że wszystkie będą ciepłe? Następuje przemarzanie po ścianach komina. W kanałach wentylacyjnych tworzą się zimne korki powietrza blokujące wypływ powietrza z wentylowanych pomieszczeń. Taki wydatek na izolacje cieplną komina to jest niedużym jednorazowym wydatkiem a przy kominach systemowych wręcz niezbędnym. Oczywiście jak ktoś nie chce to nie musi tego robić. To jego sprawa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kasia242

Mój daszek Koramic alegra 12,nachylenie 35 stopni,membrana tyvek pro :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## markoz86

Witam ponownie, proszę kolejny raz o opinie, sprawy poszły dalej panowie zaczęli kłaść dachówkę a przy tym okna.
Jak to według Was fachowców wygląda ?

----------


## markoz86

i jeszcze takie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Mój daszek ...


Na okapie masz nadbitkę a na szczycie? Ściana szczytowa za wysoko podmurowana. Rynien nie będzie? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## abc250693

> Na okapie masz nadbitkę a na szczycie? Ściana szczytowa za wysoko podmurowana. Rynien nie będzie? Pozdrawiam.


Czasem taki jest projekt, niekiedy, nie jest to winą wykonawców. I ja nigdy nie wtrącam się i nie dyskutuje z właścicielem, bo później obwiniają wykonawcę.  Miałem masę takich przypadków że  chciałem zrobić tak jak powinno być, a właściciel zmieniał 4x razy projekty. Ale oczywiście na samym końcu ja miałem racje. Ale tego nie wytłumaczysz właścicielowi co ma wizje i sam nie wie jak to wygląda. A co do rynien to nie dowieźli z hurtowni  :big tongue: , nie a tak serio to będą mieli nie małe problemy aby założyć te rynny.

A tak sugerując się regulaminem forum, to czemu pan pisze posty pod postem ?? jest edytuj i linie oddzielające treść itp.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Kwestia dość istotna, o której pisał Jan jest zobrazowana na zdjęciu nr 29. Masz krycie wstępne wykonane folią to nie najszczęśliwsze rozwiązanie i przeciek w koszu raczej pewny. Brak dachówek wentylacyjnych. Natomiast ze spraw estetycznych to zbyteczne narożniki na kominach gdyż łupek obcych elementów nie potrzebuje. Nie poprostowany drut odgromowy. Generalnie ekipa ma pojęcie o kryciu dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Membrana (www.ventiaq.com) i listwy na kominie to były moje wytyczne.
Z listwami żeśmy się widocznie nie dogadali, bo miałem na myśli te do tego celu przystosowane a nie jakieś kątowniki. Widocznie w PL się ich nie stosuje lub rzadko.
Czy deska w koszu może być powodem do złożenia reklamacji jako element wykonania niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną? Czy to tylko jeden z gorszych (ale jednak) metod zrobienia kosza.
Jak można to poprawić?
Pytam, bo chciałbym się dobrze przygotować do rozmowy.
Pozdr.

----------


## karolek75

> Oczywiście, że nie jest. Są różne formy wykonania komina. może być wełna ale tynk na niej nie może być ostatnią warstwą.


Dlaczego ? A co zatem ? 




> A tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam jak planujesz zabezpieczenie domu przed pożarem? Czy będziesz izolował ściany styropianem? W czasie pożaru temperatura ścian znacznie przekroczy 100*C. Pozdrawiam.


Planuje styropianem. Ale ja sie pytam, czy podczas normalnego uzytkowania temp. komina osiaga powyzje 80oC.  Tak jak sciana  podczas normalnego uzytkowania -  nie osiagnie raczej 80oC.

----------


## Jan P.

> i jeszcze takie


Na tych zdjęciach widać ,że nie ma przy oknach kołnierza z membrany. Jan.

----------


## markoz86

> Na tych zdjęciach widać ,że nie ma przy oknach kołnierza z membrany. Jan.


tak nie ma jakie są tego konsekwencje? radzicie zdjąć okna i założyć ponownie na kołnierzu membrany ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dlaczego ? 
> 
> ...ja sie pytam, czy podczas normalnego uzytkowania temp. komina osiaga powyzje 80oC.


Dlatego, że wcinka w taki materiał może powodować przeciek.
W normalnym użytkowaniu zewnętrzna ściana komina takiej temperatury nie osiąga. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Okien nie potrzeba zdejmować,  wystarczy obróbki. Będą zacieki. Jan.

----------


## markoz86

> Okien nie potrzeba zdejmować,  wystarczy obróbki. Będą zacieki. Jan.


 czym to najlepiej obrobić i jak ?? prosze o pilną odpowiedż jutro mają być dekarze i musze im o tym powiedzieć ale nie chcę wyjść na zero wiedzącą w tym temacie   :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

> Na okapie masz nadbitkę a na szczycie? Ściana szczytowa za wysoko podmurowana. Rynien nie będzie? Pozdrawiam.


Nie mam nigdzie nadbitki,wszedzie bedzie..podbitka :smile: 
Dlaczego sciana szczytowa za wysoko podmurowana..?
Rynny zdecydowanie będa :smile: ,a zauwazyłes cos nie tak odnosnie rynien?
pozdrawiam i dzieki za uwagi

----------


## Jan P.

Są gotowe kołnierze z membrany, ale można zrobić z niej. Szczególną uwagę zwrócić na montaż foli NAD oknem. Musi być "z wodą" i rynienka kierująca skropliny za obrys okna ,która powinna być w kartonie z oknem. Jan.

----------


## markoz86

[QUOTE=markoz86;6495359]czym to najlepiej obrobić i jak ?? prosze o pilną odpowiedż jutro mają być dekarze i musze im o tym powiedzieć ale nie chcę wyjść na zero wiedzącą w tym temacie  ;
dekarze właśnie robia kołnierze z membrany dodatkowo dają w tym miejscu wełnę mineralną czy tak się to stosuje? 
I jeszcze wracając do koszy jest pełne deskowanie tak jak pisaliście po 0,5 m na stronę  :smile:

----------


## ANKAg

Witam!!

Mam pytanie....pozwole sobie wkleic zdjecie ktore jest ogolnodostepne


jak zrobiony jest tutaj pas podrynnowy ze nie ma deski czolowe??

----------


## bracki88

Haki rynnowe gięte, nie doczołowe - ot cała filozofia.

----------


## aiki

Tam nie ma pasa podrynnowego. Albo skropliny odprowadzone do rynny poprzez zastosowanie łaty klinowej albo puszczone na żywioł na ziemie.
Jak nie ma deski czołowej pas podrynnowy nie jest konieczny.

----------


## markoz86

Jeszcze jedno pytanie czy membranę można przyczepić zszywkami ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można ale radzę nie stosuj żadnej folii. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maaradv

Od pokrycia mojego dachu minęły już 3 miesiące. Zauważyłem że gąsiory na kalenicy nie trzymają idealnej lini.
Jestem pewien że po zakończeniu prac było dobrze. Teraz są wyraźne ugięcia, które szczególnie widać jak słońce jest nisko i rzuca cień na połać.
Z perspektywy wygląda to tak 


co może być powodem takich ugięć? co mogę teraz z tym zrobić ? chciałbym ściągnąć wykonawcę żeby omówić co należy zrobić

----------


## markoz86

> Można ale radzę nie stosuj żadnej folii. Pozdrawiam.


Jak to nie stosować? proszę o rozwinięcie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na Tym Forum wiele pisałem na ten temat. Folia choć powszechnie stosowana nie nadje się na krycie wstępne. Jej podstawowy mankament to brak odporności na UV. Do tego brak odporności na wizyty nieproszonych gości (kuny, drobnych gryzoni, nietoperzy, małych ptaków a nawet owadów). Jedyne dobre rozwiązanie to papa na deskowaniu lub płycie OSB (wystarczy grubość 12 mm). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoz86

> Na Tym Forum wiele pisałem na ten temat. Folia choć powszechnie stosowana nie nadje się na krycie wstępne. Jej podstawowy mankament to brak odporności na UV. Do tego brak odporności na wizyty nieproszonych gości (kuny, drobnych gryzoni, nietoperzy, małych ptaków a nawet owadów). Jedyne dobre rozwiązanie to papa na deskowaniu lub płycie OSB (wystarczy grubość 12 mm). Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za wszystkie cenne rady ,niestety już jest raczej za późno na aż taką zmianę, dzisiaj dekarze kończą całą pracę, na krokwi umieszczona jest folia COROTOP REFLEX 115g na tym łaty i kontrłaty następnie w koło okien wełna mineralna kołnierz z tej samej folii a na tym dachówka, nie wiem jak długo to wszystko wytrzyma ale mam nadzieję że nie będę musiała tego szybko zmieniać.

----------


## karolek75

Czy to przypadkiem nie jest paroizolacja ?

Corotop Reflexx
_Paroizolacja z warstwą aluminium do stosowania od strony poddasza, o właściwościach regulacji cieplnej w pomieszczeniach. Skutecznie zabezpiecza termoizolację przed penetracją wilgoci, gwarantując jej trwałość i niezawodność, jednocześnie zwiększając energooszczędność poddasza.

_

----------


## markoz86

oj tak wpisałam złą nazwę folii bo taka też mamy kupiona  :sad:

----------


## Odysss

Witajcie ! A ja mam pytanie, mam deskowanie i pape zwykla, na tekturze wierzchniego krycia. Na wierzch pojdzie dachowka, chce dac pape podkladowa termozgrzewalna, czy zrywac stara pape czy klasc na nia?(zrywanie nie bedzie to wielki problem).

Na obrobke komina dac tasme olowiana plisowana czy gladka? (dachowka Tandem MH)
Na sciany szczytowe, boki lukarny moze isc welna czy styropian ? calosc izolacji ma byc z welny. 

Dziekuje.

----------


## markoz86

> oj tak wpisałam złą nazwę folii bo taka też mamy kupiona


Dokładnie położona jest folia dach. Wst. Krycia Ekran Ener. MARMA

----------


## markoz86

A to już kompletny dach co sądzicie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Się nie pytaj co sądzimy tylko szybko zakrywaj okapy, szczyty i poddasze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bedziowniki

Witam serdecznie,
Chciałabym przestrzec Państwa przed firmą NOCZKA DACH SP. Z O.O. działają głównie na terenie województwa mazowieckiego. Wykonali dach terminowo ale niedokładnie, źle zostały wykonane obróbki blacharskie dookoła kominów co spowodowało wlewanie się wody opadowej do wewnątrz. Popękały mi całe karton gipsy. Po wezwaniu kilkakrotnie firmy owszem przyjechali coś próbowali zrobić ale nic to nie dawało. Po pisemnym złożeniu reklamacji cisza. Od pół roku nikt nie zamierza się ze mną skontaktować. Klient jest ważny tylko w momencie zakupu później niech radzi sobie sam. PRZESTRZEGAM !!!

----------


## awieuro

wrzuć zdjęcie obróbki. Coś poradzimy.

----------


## Małgoś83

Witam. dodaje kilka fotek dachu..dachówka roben monza plus tobago glazurowana, okna dachowe velux.

----------


## piotrek0m

Na zdjęciu prezentuję okap dachu ze sztywnym poszyciem wykonanym z płyt.
Nie wiem jaka to płyta, ale nie wygląda na OSB. Będzie jeszcze podbitka.
Jednakże nie ma śladu wentylacji pod płytą.
Ile lat wytrzyma taka płyta?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyta trocinowa. Przy taki wykonaniu niezbyt długo.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szuwarek200

proszę o usunięcie mojej subskrypcji tego wątku, z góry dziękuję i pozdraiwam :smile: 
.

----------


## piotrek0m

Niestety, ale dach cieknie... no nie ciurkiem, ale są przecieki i wymagają poprawy. I stało się to mimo solidnego przypilnowania budowy ! Deskowanie, papa podkładowa na zakładach... pilnowanie, żeby zakłady zachodziły na siebie, obróbki z blachy... i było sucho aż do ostatnich upałów, po upałach, podczas bardzo intensywnego deszczu wystąpiły przecieki w nietypowym miejscu... na styku dachu ze ścianą, mimo, że dach niższy znajduje się pod okapem dachu wyższego.... Wykonawca twierdzi, że mógł się uszczelniacz gdzieś wytopić ?!? Możliwe to?






Taka refleksja... firma z rekomendacjami, pilnowanie budowy, codzienne oględziny dachu... i to nie wystarcza... czy może trzeba się z tym pogodzić, że tak bywa ???

----------


## Jan P.

. Wykonawca twierdzi, że mógł się uszczelniacz gdzieś wytopić ?!? Możliwe to?
Bzdura. Źle zrobione krycie wstępne i wydra. Jan

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie tak źle... co za ulga... żaden to przeciek w pokryciu ... po prostu deszcz tak zacinał, że woda wpływała pomiędzy ścianę a obróbkę blacharską... nie ma tam uszczelnienia, docelowo będzie tynk,  ale tymczasowo trzeba dać silikon. Odzyskuję wiarę w solidne wykonanie dachu...







> Niestety, ale dach cieknie... no nie ciurkiem, ale są przecieki i wymagają poprawy. I stało się to mimo solidnego przypilnowania budowy ! Deskowanie, papa podkładowa na zakładach... pilnowanie, żeby zakłady zachodziły na siebie, obróbki z blachy... i było sucho aż do ostatnich upałów, po upałach, podczas bardzo intensywnego deszczu wystąpiły przecieki w nietypowym miejscu... na styku dachu ze ścianą, mimo, że dach niższy znajduje się pod okapem dachu wyższego.... Wykonawca twierdzi, że mógł się uszczelniacz gdzieś wytopić ?!? Możliwe to?

----------


## awieuro

Ja bym się bliżej przyjrzał kominowi...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach bardzo przyzwoicie wykonany natomiast krycie wstępne przy ścianie nie koniecznie. Izolacja ściany wykonana wełną mineralną. Najprawdopodobniej papa wyłożona jest na wełnę i silikon może nie pomóc. Powinno być wykonane tak: papa z deskowania wyłożona na ścianę nośną 10~15 cm i dopiero wełna schodząca na papę. Wełna może przeciekać nawet po tynku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Dach bardzo przyzwoicie wykonany natomiast krycie wstępne przy ścianie nie koniecznie. Izolacja ściany wykonana wełną mineralną. Najprawdopodobniej papa wyłożona jest na wełnę i silikon może nie pomóc. Powinno być wykonane tak: papa z deskowania wyłożona na ścianę nośną 10~15 cm i dopiero wełna schodząca na papę. Wełna może przeciekać nawet po tynku. Pozdrawiam.


Dokładnie, papa jest wyłożona na wełnę i teraz na taką przebudowę jest chyba za późno. Zostanie wykonanie tynku na gotowo + silikon pod blachę ???
Domyślam się, że taka sytuacja wystąpi tylko przy silnym wietrze powodującym boczne zawiewanie deszczu, tak jak to miało miejsce dzisiaj?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trzeba zrobić tak: pod spodem wcinkę i obróbkę wyprowadzić na papę i tu zamiast silikonu użyć masy bitumicznej dokładnie wszystko zasmarowując (może być brzydko bo i tak nie będzie widoczne). Natomiast na zewnątrz obróbką z odchyleniem bez wcinki i tu może być specjalistyczny silikon dekarski. Tak uszczelniłem te kominy, które były ocieplone wełną i przeciekały. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mic81

Jak narazie wygląda dobrze - mogę się nie znać na szczegółach Proszę znających się na temacie o komentarz do tego co widać na zdjęciach. 













Zastanawia mnie czy rynny nie są zbyt wysoko i np schodzący śnieg ich nie powygina.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A mnie zastanawia czy ta folia nadaje się na pełne deskowanie i czy masz odpowiednią wentylację bo na okapie jest sam grzebień. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mic81

Nie mam pełnego deskowania To co widać bez membrany to nadbitka Poddasze będzie nie użytkowe

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czym się różni nadbitka od pełnego deskowania? 
Masz różne grubości kontrłat czy podcinane krokwie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

Panowie własnie będe na dniach ocieplał swoje lukarenki i  mam pytanie czy przy zastosowaniu styro też papę wywynąć na ściane boczną i styropian powinien dochodzić-nachodzić z góry na papę ??? 
Może zostawić z 0,5 cm luzu żeby miedzy styro a papa żeby wewntualna woda sobie sciekła a nie powodowała zawilgocenia styro od spodu ... ???

Wystarczy że papa będzie papa dociśnięte przez styropian bo nie bardzo jest nawet czym ja przykleić do ściany bocznej bo większość środków jest na bazie rozpuszczalników i żle by to wpłyneło na styro ...

Bo obróbkę blacharską zamierzam wciąć w styro ....

----------


## Jan P.

Ocieplenie boku lukarny powinno łączyć się z ociepleniem dachu. Inaczej mostek. Jan

----------


## mic81

> A czym się różni nadbitka od pełnego deskowania? 
> Masz różne grubości kontrłat czy podcinane krokwie?
> Pozdrawiam.


Tak przyjmując to mam pełne deskowanie po metr z każdej strony dachu licząc od krawędzi  :smile:  
Nadbitki było na tyle dużo, że zostało pocięta i nabito ją na krokwie.

----------


## Jan P.

> Tak przyjmując to mam pełne deskowanie po metr z każdej strony dachu licząc od krawędzi  
> Nadbitki było na tyle dużo, że zostało pocięta i nabito ją na krokwie.


Chodzi on to, żeby poziom kontrłaty na krokwi i nadbitce był taki sam. A u Ciebie?. Jan

----------


## hokejgk1

Wracając do izolacji lukarny:

To oczywiście izolacja (zew) ściany bocznej lukarny ze styropianu będzie dochodzić do deskowania ... a pod deskowaniem jest zaraz izolacja dachu z wełny...

A od środka lukarna i tak jest obłożona dodatkowo wełną ...  ale nie o to pytam ...

Cały problem rozchodzi się  o to czy papa na byc wywynięta na ściane boczną lukarny na ten zadeskowany trójkąt i na nia ma nachodzić styropian czy papa ma być wywinięta na styropian i dociśnięta obróbką blacharską ???  - tylko że tak ma kolega i przecieka tyle że nie ma wciętej obróbki ...

----------


## Jan P.

Deski powinny być wycięte a papa wywinięta na styro. W styropianie można zamontować kontrłatę . Jest do czego przykręcić wydrę. Jan

----------


## hokejgk1

Ale drewno to też izolator przecie ...

Ale właśnie jeden Pan wyżej tak ma i leci ... ale na wełnę i jeszcze kilka innych niedociągnięć ...
Pan A.W. pisał że powinno być wywinięcie papy przy ścianie ...

Jak osadzić kontrłatę w styropianie 15cm tego bladego pojęcia nie mam  :sad:

----------


## Jan P.

Podstawa to ciągłość izolacji cieplnej- bezdyskusyjne. Np.  na piankę , żeby lepiej trzymało , kilka gwoździków w bok kontry. Lub długie szybkiego montażu. Jan.

----------


## hokejgk1

Panie Mis*n  nie wydaje Mi się zeby jakiś mega mostek powstał jeśeli deskowanie z połaci dachu bedzie dochodzić do zadeskowanego trójkąta lukarny , a styropian ściany bocznej będzie dochodził do desek, pod deskami będzie wełna ...  Nie wyobrażam sobie odsuwać (wyciać) deski z deskowania dachu na grubośc izolacji ściany bocznej lukarny tylko po to żeby stykał się z wełną  (chyba że xle zrozumiałem) ...

----------


## gust

Mic81 no właśnie nie masz przez to wyższego poziomu w miejscu deskowania?
Nie lepiej było od spodu poprzybijać deski??
Też się przymierzam do krycia dachu. Blachą trapezówką 0,6 mm biała w ocynku. W przyszłym roku będzie malowana na kolor. (Dostaliśmy ją także stąd takie rozwiązanie.) Wszystko będę robić sam (1 raz) z pomocą 2 osób.  Zastanawiam się czy  wziąć kogoś do obróbek blacharskich czy poradzę sobie sam. 

Konstrukcja jest  z wiązarów.  Docelowo będzie blacha, łaty, kontrłaty, folia, wełna. Poddasze nieużytk.
Jak to jest z tą ostatnią krokwią poza szczytem. Widziałem że niektórzy całkowicie zasłaniają ją blachą inni tylko do połowy szerokości. Czy to tylko kwestia wyglądu czy stosuje się to przy różnych pokryciach? Nie ukrywam że taka widoczna belka wygląda ładniej. 
Załącznik 267098
Konkretnie chodzi mi o takie rozwiązanie. Posłużyłem się zdjęciem pewnego forumowicza.

----------


## bracki88

Takie odkryte krokwie stosuje się tylko kiedy jest nadbitka.

----------


## mic81

> Chodzi on to, żeby poziom kontrłaty na krokwi i nadbitce był taki sam. A u Ciebie?. Jan


Może i nie wyraziłem się zbyt precyzyjnie. 
Zrobione jest tak:
Na krokwie nabita jest nadbitka ( prostopadle do krokwi ) tworząc pełne deskowanie okapu. Tej nadbitki było na tyle dużo że zostało pocięta w dłuż na paski o szerokości krokwi i przybita do niej równolegle. Taki manewr zrównoważył grubość nadbitki około 1,4 cm i nie trzeba było ani podcinać krokwi ani regulować na łatach. 
Mam nadzieje że teraz już jest to jasne a jak by nie było to ostatecznie mogę to narysować  :smile:

----------


## aniulka555

Witajcie, proszę o podpowiedź. Właśnie przymierzam się do zamawiania dachu, ale mam wątpliwości czy dobrze zdecydowała. Chcę dachówkę braas- romańska cisar kolor kasztan. Rynny w tym samym kolorze. a do tego komin i wykańczający pas podrynnowy zrobić struktonitem. i teraz nie wiem czy ten struknonit ma być też kasztanowy. Czy to mi się nie będzę zlewać. Potem okna mają być w kolorze złotego dęby a elewacja piaskowa. Co Wy na to?

----------


## anna605

A oto mój dach:



Dachówka to Koramic Actua 10, kolor grafit. 

Dachówka jest dość droga, ale efektowna.

----------


## anna605

Kilka fotek w innym świetle:



Polecam tą dachówkę z czystym sercem  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Kilka fotek w innym świetle:
> 
> 
> 
> Polecam tą dachówkę z czystym sercem


Paskudny projekt trudno będzie zaizolować cieplnie budynek bez mostków .

----------


## anna605

Powiem tak ...  sam jesteś paskudny. Kultura "0". I Pan należy do "elity forum"... bez komentarza.
Projekt w sprzedaży muratora istnieje od 2007 r., i z powodzeniem jest realizowany. Nikt jak dotąd nie narzekał na "mostki termiczne".  
Każdy dom będzie miał mostki termiczne, chyba że zamurujesz wszystkie okna, drzwi, wykusze, loggie..... itd.  
Mam świadmość, że izolacja cieplna niektórych miejsc budynku będzie trudniejsza, ale wszystko jest do zrealizowania... kosztowniej ale jest. 
Pozdrawiam kolegę  :big tongue:

----------


## _olo_

Ależ nie unoś się, koledze zapewne nie chodziło o to, że domek paskudny bo to rzecz gustu, ale że paskudnie problematyczny w izolowaniu - zastanów się ile możesz ułożyć cm posadzki (wylewka + izolacja) na Twoim tarasie zanim jego ostateczny poziom zrówna się z poziomem podłogi w pokoju ? Izolacji wskazane było by dać z 20cm.

----------


## anna605

Ma być 18 cm na tarasie i tyle samo wewnętrz domu na piętrze.

----------


## _unnamed

Stosując na tarasie grafitowy podłogowy EPS o lambda 0,030 przy grubości 18cm da się osiągnąć U ok 0,15 - 0,16. To nie jest tak źle...

----------


## Janice

Podobają mi się bardzo czarne dachówki, jednakże mój plan zagospodarowania na taki kolor nie pozwala. Szukam czegoś brązowego, ale taki ciemny brąz, który jak najbardziej idzie w kolor czarny. Chciałabym aby miała lekki połysk, ale nie waliła po oczach  :smile: 
Póki co mm upatrzone:
Dachówka Optima - Ciemny Brąz Angoba z Creatonu
roben piemont brąz angobowana
Rupp Ceramika Rubin 13 V kol. tek
ROBEN FLEMING CZARNOBRĄZOWA TOBAGO GLAZUROWANA- ta ponoć wycofana ze sprzedaży i nie wiem czy przszła by w moim PZP
Bogen innovo 12 ciemny braz angoba.

Ma ktoś z Was może którąś z wymienionych przeze mnie dachówek? Chciałabym zobaczyć zdjęcia gotowego dachu? Czy którąś z nich polecacie? Ewentualnie jakąś inną?

----------


## animuss

> Powiem tak ...  sam jesteś paskudny. Kultura "0". I Pan należy do "elity forum"... bez komentarza.
> Projekt w sprzedaży muratora istnieje od 2007 r., i z powodzeniem jest realizowany. Nikt jak dotąd nie narzekał na "mostki termiczne".  
> Każdy dom będzie miał mostki termiczne, chyba że zamurujesz wszystkie okna, drzwi, wykusze, loggie..... itd.  
> Mam świadmość, że izolacja cieplna niektórych miejsc budynku będzie trudniejsza, ale wszystko jest do zrealizowania... kosztowniej ale jest. 
> Pozdrawiam kolegę


Dokładnie o to chodziło :



> paskudnie problematyczny w izolowaniu .


Odniosłem się do projektu a nie jego realizacji.
Trzeba izolować  loggie (balkon wnękowy) z wierzchu i połączyć izolacje z izolacją szczytu  ścianką kolankową na której leży już  murłata nie da się do końca zaizolować ,słup strop i podciągi pod nim.Pod loggią jest cześć mieszkalna ,która tylko jedną ścianą łączy się z resztą mieszkania .Z góry nad tą częścią potrzebna jest porządna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ,ona będzie jednocześnie dachem nad tą częścią budynku.
Z brzegu loggi osadzone są dwa słupy drewniane na podstawach metalowych ,które pozostaną już w stropie i będą przebijać izolację cieplną i przeciwwilgociową  tak jak zastosowane  kotwy mocowaniu murłaty do wieńca.




> Ma być 18 cm na tarasie i tyle samo wywnętrz domu na piętrze.


A pod stropem te 18 cm  styropianu prawdopodobnie zrówna się z nadprożem okna .

----------


## Adam626

Ten projekt nie jest taki zły. Taras na górze fajnie zadaszony bedzie funkcjonalny. POnieważ nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym - to izolacja bedzie troche ksoztowała (około 4tyś) ale to wszystko da sie zrobic. termicznie 10cm XPS załatwi sprawę. BTW moi znajomi maja taki taras w domu z lat 90 i nie ma żadnych problemów z izolacją. Bo taki taras jest własciwie suchy tam nie napada deszcz i nie bedzie leżał śnieg.

Na dole taras tez funkcjonalny - zadaszony. Projekt jest spoko nienalezy przesadzać z tymi "mostkami" i ich demonizować - bo to czesto wytwór lokowania produktów przez firmy od izolaczji a nie faktyczny problem

----------


## _unnamed

> ... termicznie 10cm XPS załatwi sprawę...


Nie załatwi. XPS o lambdzie 0,035 i grubości 10cm daje U=0,31. Wymagane U dla stropodachu to max. 0,20. 
No chyba, że w pomieszczeniu poniżej nie planuje się temperatury wyższej niż 8st.

----------


## animuss

> Ten projekt nie jest taki zły. Taras na górze fajnie zadaszony bedzie funkcjonalny.


To zadaszenie zabija nasłonecznienie  w tych pomieszczeniach ,a okna dachowe to półśrodek zimą  zawalone śniegiem ciemnica ,latem przegrzewają pomieszczenia a otwarcie ich  przy takim ciemnym dachu to piekarnia,Ciemna dachówka jeszcze długo po zachodzie słońca będzie  oddawać ciepło jak piec kaflowy .
Ja jestem zwolennikiem tarasów na parterze bliżej natury, kuchni, ogrodu itd.... ,balkony loggie to w środku miasta wyższe budynki ,bez działki .

----------


## _olo_

> Ma być 18 cm na tarasie i tyle samo wewnętrz domu na piętrze.


No właśnie, całe piętro 18cm styropianu na podłodze tylko po to by wyrównać poziom z ocieplonym tarasem.
W takim układzie moim zdaniem powinno się stosować dwupoziomowy strop z obniżoną częścią loggi.

----------


## _olo_

> Podobają mi się bardzo czarne dachówki, jednakże mój plan zagospodarowania na taki kolor nie pozwala. Szukam czegoś brązowego, ale taki ciemny brąz, który jak najbardziej idzie w kolor czarny. Chciałabym aby miała lekki połysk, ale nie waliła po oczach 
> Póki co mm upatrzone:
> Dachówka Optima - Ciemny Brąz Angoba z Creatonu
> roben piemont brąz angobowana
> Rupp Ceramika Rubin 13 V kol. tek
> ROBEN FLEMING CZARNOBRĄZOWA TOBAGO GLAZUROWANA- ta ponoć wycofana ze sprzedaży i nie wiem czy przszła by w moim PZP
> Bogen innovo 12 ciemny braz angoba.
> 
> Ma ktoś z Was może którąś z wymienionych przeze mnie dachówek? Chciałabym zobaczyć zdjęcia gotowego dachu? Czy którąś z nich polecacie? Ewentualnie jakąś inną?


Ciemny brąz ładnie wygląda również z creatona premiona ale nie jest tanio, ja mam u siebie innovo 12 brylant granat brąz czy jakoś tak się to zwie - obie mają połysk jak szkliwo a nie jak angoba. W pochmurny dzień bardzo ciemne, w słoneczny ciemno brązowe, o świcie gdy słońce nisko nabierają barwy ciemno granatowej. Fotek niestety nie mam ale jakieś tam w necie znajdziesz bo przed zakupem dachu też w necie oglądałem.

W mojej okolicy też w planie nie ma czarnego koloru wpisanego ale jest antracyt i grafit o ile dobrze pamiętam...więc 90% dachów jest czarnych jak grafit i antracyt  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

> Nie załatwi. XPS o lambdzie 0,035 i grubości 10cm daje U=0,31. Wymagane U dla stropodachu to max. 0,20. 
> No chyba, że w pomieszczeniu poniżej nie planuje się temperatury wyższej niż 8st.


Być może tyle mówi teoria, ale nie ma za dużo wspólnego z praktyką. Podaję przykład z życia - dom z wczesnych lat 90, jedno z pomieszczeń ma dach który jest tarasem - zadaszonym. Izolacja 5 lub 6cm styropianu z tamtych lat i papa. Od czasu zrobienia do dziś czyli ponad 20 lat nic nie przecieka a w pomieszczeniu (jadalnia) nie jest zimniej niż w pomieszczeniu obok (kuchnia) które nad sobą ma pokój. Skoro 6cm styropianu z końca komuny daje radę, to 10cm XPSa w praktyce wystarczy z rezerwą

----------


## _unnamed

> Być może tyle mówi teoria, ale nie ma za dużo wspólnego z praktyką. Podaję przykład z życia - dom z wczesnych lat 90, jedno z pomieszczeń ma dach który jest tarasem - zadaszonym. Izolacja 5 lub 6cm styropianu z tamtych lat i papa. Od czasu zrobienia do dziś czyli ponad 20 lat nic nie przecieka a w pomieszczeniu (jadalnia) nie jest zimniej niż w pomieszczeniu obok (kuchnia) które nad sobą ma pokój. Skoro 6cm styropianu z końca komuny daje radę, to 10cm XPSa w praktyce wystarczy z rezerwą


Oczywiście można zainwestować w ogrzewanie zamiast izolacji i też będzie ciepło  :big grin: 
Kto bogatemu zabroni?

----------


## Janice

*Olo*, Ty masz Bogen Innovo 12 brąz czekoladowy, brylant  granat?
Ładna ta dachówka, odrobinę błyszczy czy jest matowa?

----------


## _olo_

> *Olo*, Ty masz Bogen Innovo 12 brąz czekoladowy, brylant  granat?
> Ładna ta dachówka, odrobinę błyszczy czy jest matowa?


Błyszczy się na moje oko w słońcu nie mniej niż szkliwiona (bogen to angoba szlachetna), ładna jest bez wątpienia, szukałem właśnie naprawdę ciemnego brązu i poza tą (tańszą) i droższym creatonem premionem ciężko coś w tym kolorze znaleźć. Creaton jest brązowy w każdych warunkach, bogen przy pewnym kącie załamania światła słonecznego nabiera odcieniu przechodzącego w ciemno granatowy, czasem jakby naprawdę dojrzała, ciemna wiśnia.

----------


## Janice

O super, dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## CityMatic

> Błyszczy się na moje oko w słońcu nie mniej niż szkliwiona (bogen to angoba szlachetna), ładna jest bez wątpienia, szukałem właśnie naprawdę ciemnego brązu i poza tą (tańszą) i droższym creatonem premionem ciężko coś w tym kolorze znaleźć. Creaton jest brązowy w każdych warunkach, bogen przy pewnym kącie załamania światła słonecznego nabiera odcieniu przechodzącego w ciemno granatowy, czasem jakby naprawdę dojrzała, ciemna wiśnia.


Creaton ciemnobrązowy z angobą pod pewnym kątem i oświetleniem jest fioletowo czarny(antracyt), a niekiedy żółty  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Odnośnie creatona mała pomyłka, napisałem premion a miałem napisać futura brąz glazura.

----------


## Odysss

> Dach bardzo przyzwoicie wykonany natomiast krycie wstępne przy ścianie nie koniecznie. Izolacja ściany wykonana wełną mineralną. Najprawdopodobniej papa wyłożona jest na wełnę i silikon może nie pomóc. Powinno być wykonane tak: papa z deskowania wyłożona na ścianę nośną 10~15 cm i dopiero wełna schodząca na papę. Wełna może przeciekać nawet po tynku. Pozdrawiam.


W takim razie ja mam pytanie, czy papa nie zaburzy ciągłości izolacji ?  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teoretycznie tak podobnie jak deski i szczeliny pomiędzy nimi. Praktycznie nie ma to znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## semcio

A to też się pochwale  :smile:  Jest jeszcze kilka drobnostek do poprawy, ale zamysł już widać jak najbardziej. Dachówka Creaton Domino w kolorze Łupek Angoba.

----------


## SzymonLo

U nas dachówka portugalka  :smile:  Ma taki wakacyjny, rudy wygląd, no i kupiona po sąsiedzku w Warszawie.

----------


## Arturjn

A oto mój dach, skromny ale własny :wink:

----------


## ANKAg

Witam!

moze pomylilam watek jezeli tak to prosze mnie skierowac do odpowiedniego
A moje pytanie brzmi czym pomalowac podbitke drewniana na bialo?
dziekuje i pozdrawiam!

----------


## ANNNJA

ja swoja malowalam najpierw impregnat  Base techniczny  Sadolinu a potem też z sadolinu masz impregnat biały-kremowy, największe opakowania to niestety 2,5littra.

----------


## kass2403

Witam serdecznie wszystkich odwiedzających tę stronę, nie chcę zajmować miejsca mało ważnymi sprawami czy też nie na temat, ale mam bardzo wielką prośbę, piszę pracę licencjacką na temat: "Cena a jakość wykonywanych usług w branży budowlanej". Mam ankietę związaną z firmami dekarskimi i bardzo potrzebne są mi osoby które z takowych usług korzystały, ankieta jest oczywiście anonimowa pytania są proste i przyjemne jest ich tylko 20. Pomyślałam że właśnie na stronie muratora znajdę rzetelne osoby które pomogą mi w wykonaniu tego zadania. Poniżej link do ankiety:


http://www.ankietka.pl/ankieta/15959...udowlanej.html

Potrzebuję około 25 ankiet od różnych osób, bardzo proszę o pomoc, i z góry dziękuję osobom które zechcą wypełnić ankietę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanss

*Arturjn* chyba podnosiłeś ściankę kolankową, co?

----------


## frodo55

Kilka zdjęć mojego dachu. Pełne deskowanie, krycie wstępne z papy, dachówka Koramic karpiówka brązowa angoba. Zdjęcia 1-5

----------


## frodo55

ilka zdjęć mojego dachu. Pełne deskowanie, krycie wstępne z papy, dachówka Koramic karpiówka brązowa angoba. Zdjęcia 6-10

----------


## frodo55

Kilka zdjęć mojego dachu. Pełne deskowanie, krycie wstępne z papy, dachówka Koramic karpiówka brązowa angoba. Zdjęcia 11-15

----------


## Hanss

*frodo55* , a ten mniejszy to budynek gospodarczy??? :big grin:

----------


## ANKAg

> ja swoja malowalam najpierw impregnat  Base techniczny  Sadolinu a potem też z sadolinu masz impregnat biały-kremowy, największe opakowania to niestety 2,5littra.


Dziekuje za podpowiedz.
Poszlam do sklepu i widzialam pomalowana deske tym kremowym sadolinem i  ....faktycznie jest kremowy nawet po 3 warstwach. Ja poszukuje typowego bialego, czy ktos jeszcze cos podpowie?

----------


## Adam626

Fajne zdjęcia. Prywatny samolot do robienia zdjęć?

----------


## Arturjn

> *Arturjn* chyba podnosiłeś ściankę kolankową, co?


Nie podnosiłem ściany kolankowej, wszystko zgodnie z projektem. Od tyłu jest tylko 5 trzpieni na piętrze, ale od strony frontowej(zachodniej od tej strony wieją wiatry) tych trzpieni jest 7. Szpilki mam rozmieszczone co 80cm. Świadomie wybrałem projekt, gdyż zależało mi na wysokim poddaszu. I tak mogę praktycznie podejść do samego końca ściany kolankowej, bez obawy że uderzę się w głowę. Projekt jest świetnie rozwiązany i budowa tego domu nie jest droga. Projekt to Cynamon 87mkw powierzchni użytkowej.

----------


## Adam626

&nbsp;

----------


## jaceq

Chciałbym poruszyć temat montażu rynien. Z tego co widzę są 2 szkoły... Mój ojciec -  emerytowany dekarz - jest za zamontowaniem rynien "wyżej" i zastosowaniem elementów, które zatrzymają zsuwający się z dachu zimą śnieg, natomiast ekipa montująca preferuje szkołę "niższego" zamontowania rynien bez montowania "śniegołapów"... Jakie są trendy? Jak te rynny zamontować?
Dachówka Kapsztad, dach 30st.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6621388

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma dwóch szkół. Są tylko różne formy wykonania okapu. Zasada jest jedna linia dachu nie powinna przecinać zewnętrznej krawędzi rynny. Natomiast rynny nisko opuszczone są efektem chęci wprowadzenia skroplin z krycia wstępnego do rynny. I tu się kłania brak wiedzy dotyczącej kwestii technicznego wykonania okapu. Poprawnie zamontowana rynna jest narażona na uszkodzenia spowodowane zsuwającym się śniegiem. Dobrym rozwiązaniem chroniącym rynnę i nasze głowy czy parkujące przy budynku samochody są płotki (drabinki) czy bariery śniegowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jungalski

Może nie na temat, choć zauważyłem że niektórzy też wklejali swoje kominy.

Z zapytaniem do ludzi z większym doświadczeniem.
Czy komin jest dobrze wykonany?


___________________________________________



Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Jan P.

Papa powinna być przyklejona do komina. Zastanawia mnie dlaczego murarze wysuwają 2 rolkę cegły. To jakiś debilizm zbiorowy. Daj na wierzch czapkę z blachy. Jan

----------


## Jungalski

Wysuwają chyba tylko i wyłącznie z powodów estetycznych.
Co do czapki z blachy. 
Na zdjęciu czapa zaokrąglona, wykonana z zaprawy do klinkieru.
Sugerujesz, że zaprawa z czasem będzie się kruszyć? Stąd ten pomysł z czapą blaszaną?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Estetyka to oczywiście rzecz gustu ale w czym takie wysunięcie poprawia estetykę tego nie wiem? Fuga mocno cofnięta nawet przy samym dachu a cegła chyba dziurawka? Jak dziurawka to komin wykonany niezgodnie z polską normą. Krycie wstępne w okolicy komina wykonane bardzo źle. Będą problemy z uszczelnieniem tego komina. Czapa OK ale przy tej wysuniętej warstwie wszystko będzie na nią ściekać. Na tej warstwie trzeba by zrobić taką skośną czapkę. Czapę należy pomalować dobrą farbą do betonu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jungalski

Cegła oczywiście pełna. 
Wycinaliśmy dziurę w dachu, stąd ten chwilowy problem z kryciem wstępnym wokół komina.
Dziękuję za rady.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro jest pełna to co znaczą te dwie ciemne smugi na ciętej cegle w otworze wentylacyjnym na pierwszym zdjęciu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _unnamed

Po powiększeniu zdjęcia widać, że cegła jest pełna. Górna przecięta ma dwie smugi - to pobrudzenie.

----------


## animuss

Komin wyglądałby nieźle, ale ma jedną wadę brak jest wiązań wewnętrznych cegłą ,murował go jakiś nieuk  ,nie stosuje się mniejszych cegieł niż polówka. 
Tak wygląda  murowany komin z klinkierówki .

----------


## bracki88

> Komin wyglądałby nieźle, ale ma jedną wadę brak jest wiązań wewnętrznych cegłą ,murował go jakiś nieuk  ,nie stosuje się mniejszych cegieł niż polówka. 
> Tak wygląda  murowany komin z klinkierówki .


 A na twoim zdjęciu, przy rozjeździe w koronke to połówki są? Jak przewiążesz systemowe wkłady cegłą?? Tylko drutem fi8 sie da...

----------


## animuss

> A na twoim zdjęciu, przy rozjeździe w koronke to połówki są? Jak przewiążesz systemowe wkłady cegłą?? Tylko drutem fi8 sie da...


To nie moje zdjęcie, zostało wyłowione z internetu ,ono pokazuje że wewnątrz komina muru  są "główki " ,po to je wstawiłem w kominie niepowiązanym są same wozówki,kanał dymowy czy spalinowy powiązany drutem z kanałami wentylacyjnymi ?   , drutem to sobie można płot wiązać  , w koronie jest tak jak u "Jungalskiego"  dlatego dopisałem  że nie stosuje się mniejszych cegieł niż polówka.

----------


## PawelWo

*animuss* a jak niby przewiazac komin systemowy który jest tylko obmurowany klinkierem?? 

Wszystko ładnie pięknie jak komin jest murowany od samego dołu ale jeśli komin jest systemowy to innej opcji nie ma, chyba, że ty jestes taki magik, że to zrobisz i systemowy przewiażesz  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No przecież "animuss" pisał o zasadach murowania komina tradycyjnego a nie o oblicówce. Oblicówkę można wykonać nawet połową cegły. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zyzik

Szanowni,

ostatnimi czasy stałem się posiadaczem dachu :smile:  Fotki jeszcze z ostatniego etapu realizacji i przed deszczem. Co sądzicie o wykonaniu?
Dachówka Meyer-Holsen czarny łupek.

----------


## piotrek0m

Mogę prosić o zdjęcie pokazujące otwory wentylacyjne pod okapem.
Zastanawiam się jak będzie wyglądała taka szczelina zabezpieczona tylko siatka i moskitierą. 
Niestety, na rynku nie ma estetycznych kratek maskujących takie otwory!

----------


## elrow23

Titania Noblesse Brązowa

----------


## mickow69

czy znacie moze jakies ladne stylowe rynny, które by pasowały mi do dachówki ceramicznej Creatona? bo dachówka świetna, ale chce zeby to sie ladnie komponowalo  :smile:

----------


## maszka246

Dach był wykonany kilkanaście lat temu. Problem jest teraz taki że przy ocieplaniu ścian styropianem 12cm, dachówka jest za mało wysunięta, krawędzie zewnętrzne dachówki i styropianu są w tym samym miejscu.  Jak rozwiązać ten problem?



powyżej aktualne zdjęcia.

----------


## animuss

> Dach był wykonany kilkanaście lat temu. Problem jest teraz taki że przy ocieplaniu ścian styropianem 12cm, dachówka jest za mało wysunięta, krawędzie zewnętrzne dachówki i styropianu są w tym samym miejscu.  Jak rozwiązać ten problem?
> 
> 
> 
> powyżej aktualne zdjęcia.


Wydłużyć obróbki a rynny niech pozostaną .

----------


## maszka246

Trochę dziwnie to wygląda,
1. co z deszczem i śniegiem który będzie zalegał obok rynny?
2. czy można tą blachę dać ze spadem a pod nią dopiero rynny?  
3. "Wydłużyć obróbki" czyli dachówkę?

----------


## animuss

> Trochę dziwnie to wygląda,
> 1. co z deszczem i śniegiem który będzie zalegał obok rynny?
> 2. czy można tą blachę dać ze spadem a pod nią dopiero rynny?  
> 3. "Wydłużyć obróbki" czyli dachówkę?


1.Zrobić wypust większy żeby woda z tych obróbek nie spływała  po murze .
2.Jeżeli obróbki będą z delikatnym spadem podłożone pod dachówkę to z całego dachu woda będzie musiała po tych obróbkach lać się do rynien ,więc muszą być bardzo szczelne ,a w tej chwili to wygląda jak opierzenie gzymsu.
Więcej pracy tak:
Można też zerwać łaty i nadbić kliny pod kontr-łaty  rys. 115 a dachówkę spróbować rozciągnąć może pokryje ,albo dokupić na jeden boczek dachu a tą zużyć na resztę na uzupelnienie.

----------


## maszka246

ok dzięki za odpowiedz już wiem jak rozmawiać z wykonawcami, szkoda że sami na to nie wpadli  :sad:

----------


## animuss

> ok dzięki za odpowiedz już wiem jak rozmawiać z wykonawcami, szkoda że sami na to nie wpadli


Pewnie dopiero się uczą. :smile:

----------


## ElemenT

Daszek skończony.
Dachówka Meyer holsen.

Kołnierze fakro do dachówek płaskich. Niestety przy oknach dachowych się unoszą.
Podejrzewam, że dachówki nie zostały od dołu zeszlifowane. Chyba, że tak ma być?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Witam Serdecznie.
Mam przed sobą dach do wykonania. I nie jest to łatwa sztuka. Systematyzuje wiedzę na razie i przygotowuje sobie prowizoryczny daszek  ok 2,5m2. Oczywiście z jakichś tam odpadków pod ręką, żeby potem nie kombinować na dachu. Porywam się z motyką na księżyc bo to mnich mniszka. Mam nadzieję że mi się uda. Mam prośbę do mistrzów dekarskich przede wszystkim P. Andrzeja Wilhelmiego i Mis'J do poświęcenia chwili czasu i rozwiania moich wątpliwości.
-Łaty - 4x6 
-Kontrłaty 2,5x5
-Deskowanie 2,5cm
-Nadbitka 2cm
-Orynnowanie i obróbki- nierdzewka cynowana elektrolitycznie.
-Taśma kalenicowa miedziana.
-Deska czołowa 10x4cm


1.  Gwoździe do łat  - pierścieniowe ocynk - 4,5x12,5cm - jeden na każde skrzyżowanie z kontrłatą?
2.  Gwoździe do kontrłat - pierścieniowe ocynk - 3,5x9cm - co 30cm?
3.  Kontrłaty można dawać w odcinkach szerokości papy?
4.  Gwoździe do deskowania - skrętne ocynk - 3,5x8cm - po 2 na skrzyżowanie z krokwią? przy deskach powyżej 15cm dać 3?
5.  Deska czołowa przykręcona do każdej krokwi dwoma wkrętami 6x12cm,
6.  Zamiast pierwszej łaty na sztorc chce zastosować deskę szerokości 12cm wysokości od strony rynny 6cm, od przeciwległej 5,5cm. Do zamocowania 
     tej deski 2 wkręty na przecięcie z kontrłatą 6x14cm?
7.  Pod kontrłaty na nadbitce podłożyć paski 5mm skejki dla zniwelowania różnicy grubości deskowania i nadbitki?
8.  Pod gąsiory deska na sztorc jakiej grubości 32mm, 40mm?
9.  Wzdłuż kalenicy kontrłaty w odcinkach około metrowych z przerwą 10cm dla uwolnienia skroplin z pomiędzy kontrłaty a deski kalenicowej. Kontrłaty od 
     strony kalenicy zasmarowane uszczelniaczem bitumicznym.
10. Kontrłaty przesmarowane WET-R-DRI Plastic Roof Cement od spodu.
11. Do docinek przy kalenicy Soudal COLODACH i drut.
12. Pas nadrynnowy w odcinkach 2m z jakim zakładem? Czym uszczelnić zakład :uszczelniacz silikonowy, butylowy, polimerowy? Przykłądowo Sikaflex 
      11FC. Czym mocować pasy i co ile? Nierdzewne farmery?
13. Jaki uszczelniacz wykazuje największą trwałość?
14. Wszystkie wkręty i gwoździe w obrębie okapu mające styczność z nierdzewnymi obróbkami - stal A2.
15. Zamocowanie pasa podrynnowego: co ile dać gwóźdź? Na to papa. Ile obróbka powinna wchodzić pod papę? Papa do pasa podrynnowego   
      przygrzana czy na lepiku?
16. Haki nakrokwiowe co 60cm.
17. Wysunięcie dachówki:2,5cm do rynny.
18. Rynna w najwyższym punkcie 2cm poniżej linii wgłębienia mnicha.
19. Zamiast wróblówki do pasa nadrynnowego przykręcone  płytki z blachy perforowanej wycięte do kształtu dachówki.
20. Spadek na rynnie 2mm na hak (3mm/90cm)
21. Papa pod zakłądami przybita co 10cm papiakiem z podkładką?

Dużo tego...

----------


## Adam626

> Daszek skończony.
> Dachówka Meyer holsen.


Jeśli mogę coś podpowiedzieć to wywal ten słupek między oknami i wsadź jedno normalne duże okno. Światło jest luksusem a jak do tych waskich otworow wsadzisz okna to szyba raptem bedzie miała 25 cm szerokości i bedzie kiepsko. Da się to jeszcze uratowac :wink:

----------


## ElemenT

Jeżeli chodzi ci o dolne okna to ciężko - jedno jest do kotłowni a drugie do łazienki czyli między oknami jest ściana  :smile:

----------


## sheila

Dachówka ceramiczna Orea 9 Koramic - kolor antracytowy

----------


## Przemek_80

Ja również pokarzę swój dach - Braas Tegalit. Ogólnie jestem zadowolony z jakości tej dachówki. Trochę było uszkodzonych sztuk, ale sprzedawca pozwala zwrócić w ramach reklamacji. Teraz czekam na deszcz.

----------


## Adam1982

Dachówka Roben MonzaPlus kolor Maduro

----------


## aneta kalow

Proszę o opinie na temat naszego dachu.

----------


## aneta kalow



----------


## aneta kalow

Nie podoba mi się dachówka pod kominem (jest nierówno położona) i mam wątpliwości co do obróbki wokół okna dachowego  i położenia dachówki w jego okolicy.Proszę o opinie.

----------


## elrow23

pytanie. czy ktoś dysponuje zdjęciem, albo widział po prostu i może ocenić jak wygląda dach w całości pokryty tą dachówką? sęk w tym, że jest z drobinkami kryszatłowymi i zastanawiam się jaki to daje efekt na powierzchni całej

http://dachygold.pl/wp-content/uploa...lazurowana.png

----------


## mickow69

ponawiam pytanie, czy macie jakieś dobre stalowe rynny, które by pasowały do ceramicznej dachówki Creaton? bo szukam jakiejś inspiracji  :smile:

----------


## cosi

Witam wszystkich,
Przymierzamy się do zakupu dachówki Meyer Holsen Piano oraz rynien stalowych Galeco. Byłbym wdzięczny o informacje czy jest to dobry wybór i jeśli ktoś posiada tą doachówkę w okolicach Krakowa. Bardzo chcielibyśmy zobaczyć na żywo zanim podejmiemy decyzję.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## piotrek0m

Ja mam Mayer Holsena aczkolwiek nie Piano tylko Tandem - dachówka jak dachówka... nie wiem co miałbym napisać o dachówce po niecałym roku leżenia na dachu... O, dokupowałem paletę dachówek, potrzeba taka wynikła z przedłużenia okapów i potrzeba było więcej dachówek niż pierwotnie zamówiłem.... druga dostawa miała odcień identyczny z tą co dostałem pierwotnie... tyle.

Mam również rynny Galeco koloru ceglastego - podobnie - nie wiem co napisać, rynna jak rynna, nie wyblakła od słońca  :smile:

----------


## vega1

kończymy układać na dachu tą dachówkę. Cóż powiedzieć, bardzo ładna i solidna dachówka. Na dachu zyskuje bardzo dużo w stosunku do wystawy sklepowej  :smile: 
Niestety dom jest w Rzeszowie, więc nie bardzo macie "po drodze"  :sad: 

Jeśli macie jakieś konkretne pytania, proszę pytać.

----------


## cosi

piotrek, vega - dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Vega jak się prezentuje klasyczna Piano w porównaniu do jej odmiany Actuell krystaliczna? U nas różnicamiedzy klasyczną a krystaliczną to ok 6 tys na całości co wydaje się sporo

----------


## vega1

niestety nie mam porównania. Tutaj nie pomogę - przykro mi.

----------


## owieczka_

Witam fachowców. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie powinny być szczeliny po bokach komina który ma obróbkę z blachy. Czy jest dopuszczalne aby dosunąć dachówkę do komina maksymalnie czy lepiej zostawić odstęp ? Drugie moje pytanie czy na dachówkę ceramiczną można zastosować odgromy z drutu aluminiowego ? Dla wielu to nowość i nikt mi nie potrafi udzielić konkretnych informacji. Wszyscy stosują drut ocynkowany.

----------


## krystian78

szczeline zazwyczaj wyznacza dachówka ,lecz robi się zazwyczaj równą aby wizualnie było ładnie , ważniejsza jest obróbka komina niż to ile jest szczeliny , co do odgromówki to proponował bym drut miedziany ze względu na dachówkę , mniej porastają glony

----------


## animuss

> jakie powinny być szczeliny po bokach komina 
> czy na dachówkę ceramiczną można zastosować odgromy z drutu aluminiowego ?


Delikatne szczeliny powinny pozostać dachówka pracuje pod wpływem temperatur.
Drut aluminiowy jest mniej sztywny trzeba trochę więcej uchwytów może trochę większej średnicy drut Ø10 ,jak ptaki usiądą to się odkształci i tak pozostanie ,najlepszy  drut ocynk i miedziowany ,miedziany oraz nierdzewny jest też trochę bardziej miękki ale aluminium jest najsłabsze .
Ja mam uchwyty z blachy nierdzewnej skręcone śrubami nierdzewnymi , które utrzymują drut nierdzewny.
Nie mieszałem metali.

----------


## shl

Mój projekt i czas i oko moje nad wykonaniem! bo jak jadę drogami Ojczystymi to oki moje daltonistyczne jakby, widzą dostateczną lub mierną szarość!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten projekt w tle szarości to jakaś radosna twórczość? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Witam fachowców. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie powinny być szczeliny po bokach komina który ma obróbkę z blachy. Czy jest dopuszczalne aby dosunąć dachówkę do komina maksymalnie czy lepiej zostawić odstęp ?


Jest dopuszczalne odsunięcie a nawet wskazane.




> Drugie moje pytanie czy na dachówkę ceramiczną można zastosować odgromy z drutu aluminiowego ? Dla wielu to nowość i nikt mi nie potrafi udzielić konkretnych informacji. Wszyscy stosują drut ocynkowany.



Za jaki materiał zapłacisz taki Ci zamontujemy  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  

Nowość na giełdzie staroci,miedź też już retro  :big tongue:

----------


## janusz79

ooo widzę, że dodałeś to samo zdjęcie w innym wątku kolego, powiedz tylko proszę co to znaczy miedziana angobowana? domyślam się, że to Creaton?  :wink:  mam rację?

----------


## dort

Witam kolegów, ja na wiosnę muszę wymienić dach i zastawiam się nad dachówką ceramiczną Creatona właśnie, jest to model Titania, możecie mi coś powiedzieć na ten temat, nie znam się, ale chętnie dowiem się czegoś o jakości :smile:

----------


## Pawel983

Witam wszystkich i proszę o ocenę pracy dekarzy na tym dachu. Zastanawiam się czy ich wybrać na mój  dach, gdzie będzie ta sama dachówka z tym, że dochodzi do tego jeszcze ocieplenie nakrokwiowe.

----------


## Pawel983

Czy szczyt ogniomuru na dachu dwuspadowym powinien być ocieplony dla zachowania ciągłości izolacji nakrokwiowej ?

----------


## Jan P.

Tak, chyba że wysoki ok 1mb. Jan

----------


## Pawel983

Szukam w internecie i nie mogę znaleźć, ile powinna wynosić grubość płyty osb i ocieplenia  ogniomuru. Chciałbym zastosować płytę OSB-3 gr 18mm oraz styrodur gr 5cm na szczyt i wewnętrzną stronę ogniomuru, czy tak można to rozwiązać ? Długość ogniomuru  wynosi 6,5m , szerokość 0,5m . Jak powinna wyglądać jego obróbka i jak wykonać połączenie z płytami Bauder PIR Plus ?

----------


## animuss

> Szukam w internecie i nie mogę znaleźć, ile powinna wynosić grubość płyty osb i ocieplenia  ogniomuru. Chciałbym zastosować płytę OSB-3 gr 18mm oraz styrodur gr 5cm na szczyt i wewnętrzną stronę ogniomuru, czy tak można to rozwiązać ? Długość ogniomuru  wynosi 6,5m , szerokość 0,5m . Jak powinna wyglądać jego obróbka i jak wykonać połączenie z płytami Bauder PIR Plus ?


http://i.imgur.com/F4gvEbA.gif

Lub inny pustak termoizolacyjny o podobnych właściwościach.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Albo okleić okleić dookoła ogniomur. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pawel983

Ogniomur wygląda teraz tak ;



Czy tak go można wykończyć ?

----------


## animuss

> Ogniomur wygląda teraz tak ;
> Załącznik 300689


Tu już ogniomurek został wymurowany i oblany opaską żelbetową połączoną z wieńcem   ,można tylko obłożyć izolacją cieplną .
http://i.imgur.com/2kWOAsC.jpg link

----------


## Pawel983

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Chciałbym się jeszcze upewnić, czy warstwa termoizolacyjna XPS grubości 5 cm na szczycie i po wew stronie jest wystarczająca ?

----------


## animuss

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Chciałbym się jeszcze upewnić, czy warstwa termoizolacyjna XPS grubości 5 cm na szczycie i po wew stronie jest wystarczająca ?


A dlaczego XPS  i tak mało 5cm,od zewnątrz cała ściana szczytowa grubość  tak jak na całym  budynku min 15cm styropian fasada ,od środka min 8 cm skalna wełna  .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Paweł tak jak naszkicowałeś jest OK. Myślę, że ta grubość izolacji wystarczy bo sama ściana też stawia opór cieplny. Oczywiście obróbka blacharska schodząca na dach powinna być stosowna do rodzaju pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pawel983

Znalazłem jeszcze takie rozwiązanie i jest tam od wew strony XPS co prawda nie na całej wysokości ogniomuru, a na szczycie znajduje się EPS, który chciałem zastąpić XPS-em.  Dlatego piszę o XPS-ie, ponieważ miałem go w rękach podczas ocieplania fundamentów i  przez to, że chłonie tak małą ilość wody,  jest twardy i ma niski współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła mógłby być dobrym rozwiązaniem, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, a że nie jestem w 100% pewny poruszam ten temat na forum.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten schemat zawiera kilka błędów a podstawowy to brak ciągłości hydroizolacji. Koryto rynnowe zbyteczne. Krótko mówiąc przerost formy nad treścią. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Znalazłem jeszcze takie rozwiązanie i jest tam od wew strony XPS co prawda nie na całej wysokości ogniomuru, a na szczycie znajduje się EPS, który chciałem zastąpić XPS-em.  Dlatego piszę o XPS-ie, ponieważ miałem go w rękach podczas ocieplania fundamentów i  przez to, że chłonie tak małą ilość wody,  jest twardy i ma niski współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła mógłby być dobrym rozwiązaniem, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, a że nie jestem w 100% pewny poruszam ten temat na forum.


Ten schemat jest nie do końca przemyślany.
Od środka  lepsza wełna skalna, styropian nastręcza trudności przy obrabianiu , przyklejaniu na gorąco papy  , czy to XPS czy inny styropian 
to i tak przepuści wodę na łączeniach  to izolacja z papy i obróbki blacharskie  gwarantują szczelność . 

Tak wybudowany ogniomurek to najgorsze rozwiązanie co do  oporu cieplnego niestety, za to jest solidnie wykonany  .

Żelbet ma strasznie mały opór cieplny,przewodność żelbetu to  1,70 W/ (m·K) nawet gdyby została użyta sama cegła do wzniesienia tego ogniomurka to już o połowę  przewodność by spadła 0,80 W/ (m·K) ,gdyby  zastosowano suporeks np. kl. 600 na klej przewodność spada 12 razy  0,140W/ (m·K)  i taki murek można izolować cieplnie  stosując cieńszy styropian czy wełnę,przy żelbecie trzeba dać ile się zmieści .
Newralgiczne miejsce to narożniki budynku, połączenie ogniomurka z wieńcem pod murłatą .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Newralgiczne miejsce to narożniki budynku, połączenie ogniomurka z wieńcem pod murłatą .


Święte słowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pawel983

> Tu już ogniomurek został wymurowany i oblany opaską żelbetową połączoną z wieńcem   ,można tylko obłożyć izolacją cieplną .
> http://i.imgur.com/2kWOAsC.jpg link


Chciałbym, aby cała wewnętrzna ściana ogniomuru była osłonięta obróbką blacharską. Ogniomur będzie miał około 35cm wysokości. Przy zastosowaniu wełny skalnej i przyklejeniu jej, czy wymaga ona  siatki i warstwy wykończeniowej i na to hydroizolacji w postaci papy termozgrzewalnej ? Zostało mi dość dużo papy icopal wierzchniego krycia, czy ona się nadaje ? 

Patrząc na ten rysunek wygląda to tak, że papa styka się bezpośrednio z wełną, jak to prawidłowo rozwiązać ?

----------


## animuss

> Chciałbym, aby cała wewnętrzna ściana ogniomuru była osłonięta obróbką blacharską. Ogniomur będzie miał około 35cm wysokości. Przy zastosowaniu wełny skalnej i przyklejeniu jej, czy wymaga ona  siatki i warstwy wykończeniowej i na to hydroizolacji w postaci papy termozgrzewalnej ? Zostało mi dość dużo papy icopal wierzchniego krycia, czy ona się nadaje ? 
> 
> Patrząc na ten rysunek wygląda to tak, że papa styka się bezpośrednio z wełną, jak to prawidłowo rozwiązać ?


 Nie ma problemu można całą wewnętrzną ścianę ogniomuru  osłonić obróbką blacharską .
Płyty twarde z wełny mineralnej mogą stanowić podłoże pod pokrycie papowe, jeżeli posiadają aprobatę
 techniczną lub spełniają wymagania normy wyrobu.
Płyty twarde z wełny mineralnej mocuje  się do podłoża  w sposób mechaniczny lub przykleja za pomocą lepiku na gorąco .

----------


## Pawel983

Jeszcze się zastanawiam, czy pomiędzy ścianą, a  płytami z wełny skalnej na całej wysokości wewnętrznej ogniomuru i jego szczycie  musi zostać poprowadzona hydroizolacja z papy termozgrzewalnej, skoro wełna zostanie zabezpieczona od zewnątrz papą i obróbką blacharską.

----------


## Jan P.

Można dać płytę osb na pion. Łatwiej wtedy sklepać felce przy obrabianiu blachą. Jan

----------


## animuss

> Jeszcze się zastanawiam, czy pomiędzy ścianą, a  płytami z wełny skalnej na całej wysokości wewnętrznej ogniomuru i jego szczycie  musi zostać poprowadzona hydroizolacja z papy termozgrzewalnej, skoro wełna zostanie zabezpieczona od zewnątrz papą i obróbką blacharską.


Powinna być ciągłość izolacji wstępnego krycia ,jak zrobisz tak będzie byle by nie ciekło przez lata.

----------


## mycha.:)

Mam pytanie, czy dachówka creaton domino, jest dobrą dachówką? ma być na dwuspadowy dach.

edit :tongue: ytanie nieaktualne, dziś dachówka zamówiona  :smile:

----------


## Pawel983

Dziękuje wszystkim za dobre rady. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ayoya

Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc przy identyfikacji poniższego pokrycia dachowego.

Dziękuję

----------


## kater-acme

Glazurowana karpiówka  :smile: 
A producenta to przy tej jakości focie chyba ciężko będzie określić...

----------


## ayoya

Kurcze... a właśnie zależało mi na bardziej sprecyzowanej odpowiedzi.  
Poza tym orientuje się ktoś jaka dokładnie karpiówka da taki, a nie inny efekt ?  :smile: 
I czy wyżej wspomniane pokrycie dachowe jest godne polecenia ?

----------


## kater-acme

No wiem, sorki, ale gdyby chociaż było widać gąsiory albo zakończenia ...

A o jaki efekt Ci chodzi dokładnie? Że się mocno błyszczy? To zaryzykuję że każda czysta glazura w słońcu będzie się ładnie błyszczeć. Mam Roben Monza Tobago czarno-brązowa (ale realnie to czarna), glazurowana - po deszczu ślicznie błyszczy, a w słoneczny dzień normalnie nie idzie spojrzeć na nią  :smile:  Sąsiad ma angobę, chyba coś w stylu Braas Topas - niestety zawsze wygląda na zakurzoną, nawet w słońcu widać, że to mat.

Generalnie karpiówkę poleca się na skomplikowane dachy, wole oka, wykusze, wypierdusze i baszty bo ładnie można krzywizny wyprowadzić. Nigdy mnie osobiście nie interesowała, ale podejrzewam że może dość drogo wyjść - na pewno robota jest droższa, bo jest po prostu więcej sztuk do ułożenia. Ale to takie moje podejrzenia, lepiej je zweryfikować co do cen  :wink: 

A jak dach planujesz?

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc przy identyfikacji poniższego pokrycia dachowego.
> 
> Dziękuję


Na moje oko będzie to Smaragd Braasa.

----------


## animuss

> Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc przy identyfikacji poniższego pokrycia dachowego.
> Dziękuję
> Załącznik 301296


*Ayoya* przeprowadziłem śledztwo z wujkiem G. i  tak to wygląda .
Lokalizacja: Spławie  Szczepankowo  dom, wybudowany w Roku 2009
 przez tą Firmę :   http://www.mytkowski.pl/Kontakt
Możesz zadzwonić do wykonawcy .
Ktoś chciał zbliżenie proszę . 
http://i.imgur.com/fUpRDqM.jpg
Z bliska jednak  trochę nierówności widać  :wink:

----------


## ayoya

Dziękuję, na pewno się zorientuje.
W kwietniu ruszam z budową domu 'Dom w Czarnuszce 2' i poszukuję pokrycia dachowego dającego efekt 'lustra' . 
Jestem wręcz oczarowana takim dachem... choć wiem, że cenowo nie wygląda to już tak atrakcyjnie.
Roben Monza Tobago również mnie zaciekawił...

Jeszcze dużooooo przede mną...

----------


## animuss

> Dziękuję, na pewno się zorientuje.
> W kwietniu ruszam z budową domu 'Dom w Czarnuszce 2' i *poszukuję pokrycia dachowego dającego efekt 'lustra' .* 
> Jestem wręcz oczarowana takim dachem... choć wiem, że cenowo nie wygląda to już tak atrakcyjnie.
> Roben Monza Tobago również mnie zaciekawił...
> 
> Jeszcze dużooooo przede mną...


Przeczytaj jeszcze to 
http://www.gloswielkopolski.pl/artyk....html?cookie=1

----------


## ayoya

> Przeczytaj jeszcze to 
> http://www.gloswielkopolski.pl/artyk....html?cookie=1


Oglądałam nawet reportaż więc jestem na bieżąco. 
Cóż... do czego ludzie się teraz nie doczepią ? Dla chcącego zawsze powód się znajdzie.

----------


## animuss

> Oglądałam nawet reportaż więc jestem na bieżąco. 
> Cóż... do czego ludzie się teraz nie doczepią ? Dla chcącego zawsze powód się znajdzie.


To może podpytaj Twoich  sąsiadów ,co sądzą o takim pomyśle. :wink:

----------


## zduni

czy mógłby ktoś podrzucić zdjęcie dachu w kolorze *antracyt* z *brązową obróbką albo rynnami*.
bardzo jestem ciekawy jak to wygląda w praktyce a nie mogę się doszukać.
najlepiej na domu z pełnym piętrem ale nie będę wybrzydzał  :smile:  dziękuję z góry za każde zdjecie

----------


## vega1

> *Ayoya* przeprowadziłem śledztwo z wujkiem G. i  tak to wygląda .
> Lokalizacja: Spławie  Szczepankowo  dom, wybudowany w Roku 2009
>  przez tą Firmę :   http://www.mytkowski.pl/Kontakt
> Możesz zadzwonić do wykonawcy .
> Ktoś chciał zbliżenie proszę . 
> http://i.imgur.com/fUpRDqM.jpg
> Z bliska jednak  trochę nierówności widać


ile bierzesz za godzinę pracy? Znalazł bym Ci kilka zleceń detektywistycznych  :smile: )

----------


## Jan P.

> ile bierzesz za godzinę pracy? Znalazł bym Ci kilka zleceń detektywistycznych )


Animuss , bierz od sztuki , nie na godzinę. Jan

----------


## animuss

> Animuss , bierz od sztuki , nie na godzinę. Jan


Może faktycznie przesadziłem z tym śledztwem.  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Na moje oko będzie to Smaragd Braasa.


Smaragd prezentuje świetnie ale wygląda inaczej. To kilka zdjęć z jednej z moich realizacji taką dachówką. Kosz wykonany jako imitacja kosza na "nokach" - dachówki na styk. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## janusz79

ładny dom, ale dachówke bym wybrał inną  :smile:  może warto pomyśleć nad doborem czegoś ciekawszego  :smile:

----------


## dort

super :smile:  bardzo mi się podoba, jak będzie już wszystko zrobione to efekt będzie jeszcze lepszy :smile:

----------


## jurek_kiler

> Daszek skończony.
> Dachówka Meyer holsen.
> 
> Kołnierze fakro do dachówek płaskich. Niestety przy oknach dachowych się unoszą.
> Podejrzewam, że dachówki nie zostały od dołu zeszlifowane. Chyba, że tak ma być?


czyli to jest tzw kołnierz "EZV-F" Fakro ?
ta tez mam MH ale "głęboką czerń" ale jeszcze bez okien, wlasnie się zastanawiam nad ilością okien

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> czy mógłby ktoś podrzucić zdjęcie dachu w kolorze *antracyt* z *brązową obróbką albo rynnami*.
> bardzo jestem ciekawy jak to wygląda w praktyce a nie mogę się doszukać.
> najlepiej na domu z pełnym piętrem ale nie będę wybrzydzał  dziękuję z góry za każde zdjecie


Pomyśl nad czarnym mat do antracytu.

----------


## janusz79

ma ktoś dachówkę staroklasztorną Creatona, bo chciałbym zobaczyć jak się komponuje na domu takim standardowym  :smile:  proszę o jakieś zdjęcie  :smile:

----------


## dort

super to wygląda, ale i tak wszystko zalezy od całości kompozycji, co i jak się ze sobą zestawi, ja natomiast lubuje czernie, i tak jak powyżej jestem nimi zachwycona :smile:  też chce położyć dachówkę Titania w czerni

----------


## janusz79

ale do domu z bali taka dachówka Creatona to strzał w dziesiątke moim zdaniem  :smile:  i przy okazji mój wymarzony projekt  :smile:  super jest styl staroklasztorny  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Andrzej Wilhelmi  bardzo fajnie ta dachówka wygląda z odległości, mi się bardzo podoba, a i kolor jeden z moich ulubionych.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak jak wspomniałem to specyficzna dachówka. Ta ma kolor tekowy ale zmienia się on w ciągu dnia w zależności od nasłonecznienia, kąta padania promieni od tekowego do antracytowego przez mocno świecący co akurat inwestorom bardzo się podobało. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukbud

Zastanawiałem się nad tą dachówką wybór padł jednak na Meyer Holsen Piano.
Wyszło całkiem ładnie..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo ładnie. Widać, że wykonawca miał pojęcie o dachu. Jedna moja uwaga to trochę za mało dachówek wentylacyjnych i trochę za nisko zamontowane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

dachówka robi wrażenie... dopiero pod pewnym kątem widać, iż "każda ma inny odcień". Te zdjęcia zapewne nie oddają do końca piękna tego dachu. Bardzo ładnie  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

aja jaj jaka ostra linia  :smile:  jaki miód na oczy  :smile:   :yes: 
jak ładnie równo ułożone, miodzik

PS 
Vega1 dobrze wiedzieć że SSC beton można w okolicy zamówić, miodnie  :smile:  ciekawe czy koło Krosna /Sanoka grasują jakieś betorniarnie 
które takie cudo dla mych oczy zapodadzą  :smile:

----------


## vega1

w tej chwili z tego co wiem, jedynie zostaje Ci Lafarge. Oni mają tą technologię i ja z nimi współpracuję. Szkopuł jest taki, że jak masz ich zbyt daleko od miejsca zapotrzebowania, to jest gorzej. Na ten przykład pod Lublinem zamówiliśmy ten beton i mieli prawie 50km dojazdu. I już nie przyjechało to takie jak ma być.

----------


## lukbud

Dziękuję za pozytywne opinie na temat naszego dachu. 
Owszem ekipa była super- firma rodzinna pod skrzydłem Pana Bogdana  który na dachach spędził ok 40 lat. 
Nie spieszą się nie gonią ale robota ubywa aż miło. Mieli ze mną przejścia bo zacząłem wymyślać jakieś szerokie pasy blachy nad rynnowe bo wydawało mi się że będzie ładnie, ale wytłumaczyli mi łopatologicznie że nijak do funkcjonalności się to będzie miało i mieli racje. Pas pod rynnowy tez elegancko zawinięty aby blachy nie wyginało. Oceniam robotę 10 na 10. 
Cena za robociznę bardzo korzystna. Nie targowałem się na początku a na koniec myślałem nawet czy by nie dorzucić czegoś od siebie. 
Jeśli ktoś chętny obejrzeć bądź potrzebny numer do wykonawcy z całego serca polecam !!!!

----------


## awieuro

Jeszcze nieskończony ale już coś tam widać...

----------


## awieuro

cd

----------


## vega1

oo na tych zdjęciach widać idealnie, że ta właśnie  dachówka ma kilka odcieni. Wygląda ślicznie.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Awieuro,na zdjęciach wyłapałem kilka rzeczy,które mi się nie podobają, jak chcesz o tym porozmawiać to zapraszam na pw albo w temacie. Daj więcej fotek z tego dachu :smile:

----------


## awieuro

jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia ale dawaj tutaj. Myślę że nie ma nic o czym nie wiem...

----------


## DACxxxAZ

1 cięcie w koszu nie jest w pionie, góra kosza jest minimalnie pochylona do wewnątrz. Pierdółka estetyczna  :big grin: 
2 rozwiązanie okapu,ze zdjęć wynika,że nie robicie klina na okap
3 kanały wentylacyjne w kominie nie są przelotowe tylko nawiewne ?
4 chcesz się nauczyć robić komin na pełny felc bez przecinania ?  :smile:

----------


## awieuro

1.Taki zabieg powoduje że musisz malować ciętych dachówek, bo ich praktycznienie widać.(tu będą malowane  :smile: )
2.na desce czołowej przybity będzie łupek dachowy(nie mylić ze struktonitem :smile: , pas podrynnowy wchodzący pod papę i zachodzący na łupek, papa zejdzie na blachę, siatka wentylacyjna okapu, rynna na rynajzach
3 wszystkie kanały są przelotowe, tu tego dokładnie nie widać, chociaż na jednym zdjęciu widać prześwit...
4żadne łuki i zaokrąglenia nie pasują do tego dachu...
Coś tam poszperam i wrzucę

----------


## Jan P.

Marcin, czepiasz się. Jest ok. Komin przy tej dachówce mógłby być na nokach  , ale  i tak jest dopracowany. Jan

----------


## DACxxxAZ

1 bez względu czy dachówka barwiona w masie,malowana czy surowa przy pochyleniu góry dachówek do wewnątrz kosza ładnie wygląda tylko jak się patrzy po lini kosza, z dalsza widać zawsze zęby  :smile: 

2 czy nie prościej i estetyczniej zrobić pas nadrynnowy zamiast podrynnowego bez względu na to jak go wykończymy?

3 też widzę na jednym zdjęciu przelot ale nie byłem pewny co do wszystkich dlatego fotki chciałem  :smile: 

4 mi chodzi tylko o pełny felc a nie łuki ,ale ja chcesz  :smile: 

Janek,tylko sobie piszemy  :smile:

----------


## awieuro

Pas nadrynnowy też będzie a na nim kratka wentylacyjna. Taki okap wg mnie jest doskonały :wink:  Chyba że znasz lepsze rozwiązanie. Jeśli tak to dlaczego?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Pas nadrynnowy z kratką do płaskiej jest ok.  Jeśli tak będzie to wszystko gra.

 Pisałeś wcześniej o pasie podrynnowym  i ze zdjęcia nr 3. widać ale nie wyraźnie zarys pasa,który jest pod kontrłatami?. Zdjęcie z daleka, nie widzę dokładnie czy to jaśniejsze to łata czy wróblówka z wentylacją  :smile:

----------


## awieuro

To co widać to papa, potem będzie obcięta na równo z pasem i może zgrzania  bo termo. To będzie taki mini pas z 15 cm pod papę i 5 cm na łupek co by woda bez przeszkód spłynęła. Pierwszy rząd dachówki trzeba będzie ściągnąć i do roboty. Pierwsza łata przykręcona wkrętami 16 cm co by tylko bzyk wkrętarką :wink: 
Tak z ciekawostek to każde łączenie łat podbite dodatkową łatą przechodzącą przez 3 krokwie. Gwoździe ocynkowane 6 cali, nie jakieś igiełki strzelane Paslode :wink:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Nie musisz przebijać łączenia przez trzy krokwie równolegle pod łatą ,możesz podbić łączenie pionową podporą wzdłuż kontrłaty  :smile:

----------


## awieuro

cd

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A może wszystko na nokach: kominy, okna i kosze? Rynny wykonane indywidualnie. Elementy instalacji odgromowej malowane proszkowo w kolorze dachówki.  Dach jeszcze nie skończony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

To teraz kolej na nasz dach, wreszcie ukończony. Dachówka Bogen Plano 11 antracyt glazura.

----------


## mmacko

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, 
Dekarze kończą układanie dachówki, uważamy z żoną, że dach nie wygląda estetycznie, bardzo proszę o opinię na temat wykończenia dachu gąsiorami ? Czy taki powinien być efekt ? Z góry dziękuję za opinie. M

----------


## SADH*

Nie  jestem pewnie bo nie widać dokładnie ale moim zdaniem zastosowali zły grzebień okapowy(pod karpiówkę) poza tym na pierwszym zdjęciu ewidentnie łata kalenicowa jest wbita za wysoko dlatego tak strasznie to odstaje Mamacko powiedz są tani prawda ? sam w tamtym roku poprawiałem 6 dachów po kimś takim a  w tym roku już mam 3 zlecenia na poprawki coś w tym stylu daj więcej zdjęć puki nie skończyli.

Teraz się upewniłem na drugim zdjęciu pierwsze dachówki leżą na pasie nadrynnowym powinny leżeć na innym grzebieniu co zwiększa i umożliwia wentylacje połaci.

----------


## animuss

> To teraz kolej na nasz dach, wreszcie ukończony. Dachówka Bogen Plano 11 antracyt glazura.


Brak jest rynien na tym dachu.  :wink: 



> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, 
> Dekarze kończą układanie dachówki, uważamy z żoną, że dach nie wygląda estetycznie, bardzo proszę o opinię na temat wykończenia dachu gąsiorami ? Czy taki powinien być efekt ? Z góry dziękuję za opinie. M


Uniesione gąsiory zastosowane długie szczotki.

----------


## mmacko

Dziękuję bardzo za informacje, rozumie, że szczotki zostały źle dobrane ? Mam wrażenie, że gąsior opiera się na jednym z garbów, niemniej nie na wszystkich pod gąsiorami, z czego może to wynikać ? załączyłem więcej zdjęć. M

----------


## Jan P.

Że łaty za wysoko to ewidentne. Cięcie dachówki na dachu bez zabezpieczenia - szok. Każ im szybko umyć dach. Nie podoba mi się wywinięcie pasa podrynnowego. Powinien być zagięty do środka . Wtedy nie ma trudności przy podbitce. A tak dodatkowa jotka. Jan

----------


## [email protected]

> Brak jest rynien na tym dachu.


Rynny są ale lekko zakamuflowane.  :smile:  Brakuje jedynie rur odpływowych.
Ogólnie co sądzicie o moim dachu?
Z tym cięciem na dachu to chyba wiekszość ekip tak niestety robi. Co się stanie jak się tego nie zmyje?

----------


## bracki88

> Że łaty za wysoko to ewidentne. Cięcie dachówki na dachu bez zabezpieczenia - szok. Każ im szybko umyć dach. Nie podoba mi się wywinięcie pasa podrynnowego. Powinien być zagięty do środka . Wtedy nie ma trudności przy podbitce. A tak dodatkowa jotka. Jan


Spójrz na 2gie zdjęcie. Drugi gąsior za "chlebusiem" jest już na zero do dachówki. Według mnie niżej już się nie dało. Takie uroki "garbatej dachówki". Wychodzi jeden gąsior w miejscu wygarbienia i wszystkie muszą iść do góry. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że ostatnie zdjęcie z drugiej czwórki zdjęć pokazało cały "efekt"  :sad:

----------


## _olo_

> Z tym cięciem na dachu to chyba wiekszość ekip tak niestety robi. Co się stanie jak się tego nie zmyje?


Niestety większość, pewnie nic się nie stanie, deszcz zmyje z czasem, pytanie w jakim stanie jest membrana, czy nie uszkodzona od rozgrzanego pyłu podczas cięcia dachówki.

----------


## mmacko

Dach mamy pokryty papą.. Mam nadzieję, że nie jest to urok dachówki Roben Piemont. Patrząc na inne dachy, nie ma takiego efektu wizualnego,  Czy zmiana położenia szerokości łat ma wpływ na kąt nachylenia dachówek względem siebie ? M

----------


## [email protected]

> Niestety większość, pewnie nic się nie stanie, deszcz zmyje z czasem, pytanie w jakim stanie jest membrana, czy nie uszkodzona od rozgrzanego pyłu podczas cięcia dachówki.


Jeżeli to tylko taki problem to się nie mam co martwić, bo mam deskowanie i papę termozgrzewalną.  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Dziękuję bardzo za informacje, rozumie, że szczotki zostały źle dobrane ? Mam wrażenie, że gąsior opiera się na jednym z garbów, niemniej nie na wszystkich pod gąsiorami, z czego może to wynikać ? załączyłem więcej zdjęć. M


Jest kilka opcji ale ta  tu najbardziej prawdopodobna  to, jeżeli gąsiory dolegają z obydwu stron do obu połaci co ileś garbów  ,to dachówki te wiszące na drucie są zaniżone ,brak jest  zamontowanych  jeszcze kilku „małych kawałków” dociętych dachówek nachodzących na te garby ,pod gąsiorami,ale  lata jeszcze trochę mogła być opuszczona na niektórych zdjęciach to widać.

----------


## Pawel983

Proszę o radę, jakie wybrać wkręty  do mocowania łat przy zastosowaniu izolacji nakrokwiowej, wymiary kontrłat i łat 4x60. Zależy mi na dokładnym wypoziomowaniu łat, będzie użyta płaska dachówka brass turmalin . Spotkałem się z takimi wkrętami  http://remmers.bazarek.pl/opis/33259...0szt--bit.html  , czy one będą odpowiednie ?

----------


## SADH*

Paweł te sa dobre, właśnie do tego służą, robiłem nimi w tamtym roku super sprawa tylko nie można zapominać o tym by wyklinować to potem. Tylko nie wiem co dajesz na kontrłatę bo jeśli  cos cienkiego to nie będize trzymał ten wkręt.

----------


## Pawel983

Kontrłaty i łaty będą miały takie same wymiary 40x60

----------


## SADH*

Tak myślałem czyli musisz kupić wkręty długości około 12x8 lub troszkę większe ale myślę że tak krzywo u ciebie nie jest chyba że na łączeniach tej papy reszta będzie w porządku.

----------


## Pawel983

Ja myślałem o zastosowaniu wkrętów 8x80, żeby nie dziurawić ocieplenia nakrokwiowego.

----------


## SADH*

No dobra ale masz łatę i łatę czyli zakładając że będzie równo i nie trzeba regulować nie podziurawisz ale jeśli trzeba będzie wykręcić to już wkręt trzyma albo i nie, w takim wypadku kup taśmy butylowe które nakleisz na dolną część (kontr łaty, łaty w twoim przypadku) wtedy nawet dziurawiąc ocieplenie o folię nie będzie tam nic zaciekać np cos takiego  http://folnet.pl/towar/purotec-tasma-pod-kontrlaty  to zapobiega przeciekaniu przez folię w twoim wypadku zabiezpieczy tez ocieplenie, mocując ocieplenie do krokwi tez dziurawisz ale wkręty powinny być zaklejone taśmą taką jakby aluminiową.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wkręty długości 80 mm i trochę dłuższych 90 i 100 mm jak będą podkładki. Nic się nie stanie jak przebiją kontrłatę przecież wkręty kapeluszowe lub z łbem stożkowym, którymi będziesz mocował izolację nakrokwiową też ją przebiją i to na wylot. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przewas

To i ja pokażę swój.

A od południa tak 


Czy to normalne , że blacha na rąbek stojący, przy dużych temperaturach latem się faluje?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Normalne i nie tylko latem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SADH*

Ha haha nastepny wsadził rąmbek a teraz się faluje ten rąbek to syf jest sam robie tym częto na szczeście mnie inwestorzy nie scigali ale kolegę dekarz przed sąd zaprowadzłi bo pofalowało a ten twiedził że dekrza błąd niestety przegrał hahahah

----------


## Przewas

> Ha haha nastepny wsadził rąmbek a teraz się faluje ten rąbek to syf jest sam robie tym częto na szczeście mnie inwestorzy nie scigali ale kolegę dekarz przed sąd zaprowadzłi bo pofalowało a ten twiedził że dekrza błąd niestety przegrał hahahah


Nie no nie ma dramatu, ale przy gorącym dniu, z daleka widac lekkie "fale". Zimą tego nie zauważyłem. Na logikę biorąc przy takiej długości (prawie 7.5m) musi się pofalować, pytałem tylko czy jest to normalne. Dekarzy nie mam zamiaru ścigać, bo sam sobie takie pokrycie wybrałem i takie mi się podoba.

----------


## SADH*

No to jak chodziłeś do szkoły na fizyke to wiesz że materiał pod wpływem temperatury kurczy się lub rozszerza to samo jest z blacha a w twoim przypadku 7.5 mb w jednym kawałku, musi być to widoczne bo materiał pracuje. ciesze się że ci się podoba pokrycie wybrane przez siebie.

----------


## t0shUT

> Załącznik 143079
> Załącznik 143080
> Załącznik 143081
> Załącznik 143082
> Załącznik 143083


Czy na taki wlasnie dach bedzie pasowac karpiowka?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pewnie, że będzie pasowała. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No na taki dach, jeżeli budynek jest nowy to właściwie każda dachówka pasuje.

----------


## marek_czeczot

Można, tylko czy to ma sens? Nie masz żadnych lukarn, więc moim zdaniem krycie dachu tak drobną dachówką nie ma sensu. Zdecydowanie taniej (od strony materiału i robocizny) byłoby wybranie jakiejś dużej dachówki - np. Alegra 9. Zresztą na tych zdjęciach ta dachówka wygląda bardzo podobnie do tego modelu i moim zdaniem wygląda fajnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widzisz ma to sens bo gusta są różne. A widziałeś na dachach np. kościołów lukarny? A dachówka karpiówka prezentuje się na nich doskonale. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## t0shUT

> Widzisz ma to sens bo gusta są różne. A widziałeś na dachach np. kościołów lukarny? A dachówka karpiówka prezentuje się na nich doskonale. Pozdrawiam.


Racja, o tym samym pomyslalem

----------


## jarecki111

U mnie dach już na ukończeniu. Dachówka Creaton Titania Czarny mat. Jakiekolwiek opinie mile widziane

----------


## Jan P.

Okna położone pewnie na krokwiach, za nisko. Powinny być na łatach. Spinki do gąsiorów ?. Fajnie im się cięło na dachu :no:  Jan.

----------


## jarecki111

> Okna położone pewnie na krokwiach, za nisko. Powinny być na łatach. Spinki do gąsiorów ?. Fajnie im się cięło na dachu Jan.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Z tego co wdzisz Fakro dopuszcza montaz zarówno na krokwiach jak i nałatach. Czym może skutkować montaz na krokwiach? Czy to jest Pana zdaniem bład techniczny czy estetyczny?

----------


## Jan P.

Techniczny. Śnieg zsuwa się na okno. Poniżej gdzie fartuch powstaje rynienka ( pomimo fazowania dachówki) . Co ze spinkami do gąsiorów?. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z oknami jest wszystko OK. To aktualnie dość popularny  tzw. obniżony montaż. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Z oknami jest wszystko OK. To aktualnie dość popularny  tzw. obniżony montaż. Pozdrawiam.


Przedstawiłem dlaczego jest źle. Jan

----------


## jarecki111

> Techniczny. Śnieg zsuwa się na okno. Poniżej gdzie fartuch powstaje rynienka ( pomimo fazowania dachówki) . Co ze spinkami do gąsiorów?. Jan


Spinkami? Czy chodzi o klamry jeśli tak to tak były.

Wrzucam jeszcze pare fotek

----------


## jarecki111



----------


## jarecki111



----------


## Jan P.

Widać wyraźnie, że woda stoi na kołnierzu. Czyli okno za nisko.Klamer przy gąsiorach nie widzę Jan

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Czy ten obniżony montaż ma jakiś cel czy chodzi tylko o wygląd?

----------


## jarecki111

> Widać wyraźnie, że woda stoi na kołnierzu. Czyli okno za nisko.Klamer przy gąsiorach nie widzę Jan


I ja też nie widzę. Czyli były ale sie zmyły jak to mówią. 
Chyba że są jakieś zakrywane? Tutaj w linku też jest Titania i też nie widzę spinek

http://olx.pl/oferta/creaton-dachowk...8-ID3Ulst.html

http://allegro.pl/creaton-titania-cz...314984339.html


Woda stoi ale z oknami juz raczej lepiej nie kombinowac, na boki w razie czego przy wiekszej ilosci ma gdzie spłynąć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Obniżony montaż to takie trendy. W tym przypadku najprawdopodobniej kołnierz nie do takiej dachówki, powinien być do wysokiej fali. Mnie osobiście podoba się taki montaż. W załączeniu jedna z moich realizacji 94 letnią dachówką. Też był nieodpowiedni kołnierz ale przy odpowiednim podszlifowaniu dachówek wyszło OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

Oj to prawda dachówka udała się pierwszym właścicielom i to bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Darek Volke

To i ja się pochwalę swoim dachem, czekam na opinie.

----------


## Jan P.

Czy styropian na bokach lukarny i zwyżce łączy się z ociepleniem dachu ? Jan

----------


## Darek Volke

Nie mam jeszcze ocieplonego dachu więc się nie łączy

----------


## Jan P.

Chodzi o to aby istniejące ocieplenie było opuszczone aż do strychu. Inaczej mostki termiczne. Jan

----------


## Darek Volke

Całe gible są ocieplone i obite deskami

----------


## animuss

> całe gible są ocieplone i obite deskami


Niestety błędnie wymurowane wszystkie szczyty !

----------


## Darek Volke

Dlaczego błędnie wymurowane ?

----------


## animuss

> Dlaczego błędnie wymurowane ?


Jeżeli są podmurowane tak wysoko jak na tym zdjęciu  to źle .

----------


## Darek Volke

Skąd Pan wie jak u mnie są wymurowane szczyty? i na jakiej podstawie Pan stwierdził że są źle wymurowane?

----------


## Darek Volke

> Jeżeli są podmurowane tak wysoko jak na tym zdjęciu  to źle .


Czyli ten szczyt ca Pan pokazał jest wymurowany za wysoko?

----------


## animuss

> Skąd Pan wie jak u mnie są wymurowane szczyty? i na jakiej podstawie Pan stwierdził że są źle wymurowane?


Zaznaczyłem nadmiar na czerwono.

Jeżeli szczyt facjaty jest wymurowany za wysoko to podejrzewam że resztę szczytów też tak zrobili .
Piła do suporeksu  i niech wycinają szczyty.

----------


## Darek Volke

> Zaznaczyłem nadmiar na czerwono.
> 
> Jeżeli szczyt facjaty jest wymurowany za wysoko to podejrzewam że resztę szczytów też tak zrobili .
> Piła do suporeksu  i niech wycinają szczyty.


To jest Silka więc piła do suporexu odpada, jakie są konsekwencje pozostawienia takich szczytów zlicowanych z krokwią?

----------


## animuss

> To jest Silka więc piła do suporexu odpada, jakie są konsekwencje pozostawienia takich szczytów zlicowanych z krokwią?


Przy Silce to duży  mostek termiczny ,tak jak z cegły pełnej niestety  trzeba rozebrać ostatnie warstwy ,stawiane chyba na klej a klej nieźle trzyma ,albo ciąć pilą diamentową ale to spore koszty .

Proszę o zdjęcia przekrojów z Pana projektu ,tam widać jak izolacja termiczna  jest zaprojektowana,jeżeli zrobili zgodnie z projektem to trzeba usunąć na własną rękę (koszty na siebie ),ale jeśli w projekcie izolacje łączą się  to dzwonić do wykonawcy niech poprawia za darmo.

----------


## Darek Volke

taki może być?

----------


## animuss

> taki może być?


W projekcie ewidentnie widać że obie izolacje łączą się ,jeszcze poprosiłbym zdjęcia szczytów żeby upewnić się w 100 % że są źle pomurowane ,a silka dochodzi  praktycznie do membrany .

Żeby Pan zrozumiał o co w tym chodzi tu zdjęcia z innej budowy ,co prawda szczyt od góry obkładają  styropianem ale jest to do przyjęcia .

----------


## alexon

Agii, Twój dach skojarzył mi się z domami czarodziejek z bajek.  :tongue:

----------


## Darek Volke

> W projekcie ewidentnie widać że obie izolacje łączą się ,jeszcze poprosiłbym zdjęcia szczytów żeby upewnić się w 100 % że są źle pomurowane ,a silka dochodzi  praktycznie do membrany .
> 
> Żeby Pan zrozumiał o co w tym chodzi tu zdjęcia z innej budowy ,co prawda szczyt od góry obkładają  styropianem ale jest to do przyjęcia .


po dzisiejszym dniu rozmów z różnymi ekspertami łącznie z nadzorem budowlanym zostałem poinformowany że 80 % ludzi buduję tak jak ja reszta 20 robi ocieplenie tego szczytu.

----------


## Kyniek123

no to jest dopiero argument  :smile:  by zostawić tak spartaczoną robotę u siebie?.. 


> po dzisiejszym dniu rozmów z różnymi ekspertami łącznie z nadzorem budowlanym zostałem poinformowany że 80 % ludzi buduję tak jak ja reszta 20 robi ocieplenie tego szczytu.

----------


## animuss

> po dzisiejszym dniu rozmów z różnymi ekspertami łącznie z nadzorem budowlanym zostałem poinformowany że 80 % ludzi buduję tak jak ja reszta 20 robi ocieplenie tego szczytu.


Był czas że 80 % ludzi nie miało jeszcze izolacji cieplnej na ścianach  ,
 omijać takich doradców-ekspertów szerokim łukiem ,oni za Pana nie będą płacić rachunków za ogrzewanie,niestety dom został zbudowany niezgodnie z projektem ,wykonawca nie umie czytać projektu ,tylko buduje na pamięć jak za czasów PRL-u..

Proszę jeszcze przemyśleć sobie to co teraz napiszę,przy Silce  w większe mrozy będzie dochodzić do kondensacji ,zawilgoceń tych szczytów od wewnątrz .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Amen! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Darek Volke

Same szczyty zostały  wykonane z BK, dzisiaj zapadła decyzja o wycinaniu około 20 centymetrów na docieplenie 
pozdrawiam i dziękuję za opinie

----------


## Kyniek123

Papa powinna być wywinięta na pas nadrynnowy. Czy prawidłowe jest wykonanie tego w ten sposób iż wywinięcie jej na tym pasie kończy się tuż za kratką wentylacyjną z grzebieniem? Czy może papa powinna schodzić niżej do rynny?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prawidłowe jest skończenie papy ~1cm za wróblówką. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

> do tych czerwonych naturalnych dachowek jaki maci kolor podbitki ( niestety zdjecia przeklamuja) wlasnie stoje przed takim wyborem i zastanawiam sie czy ciemny braz ( palisander) teakowy czy np. orzech a moze jeszcze inny


A może dachówka czarna bądź grafitowa. Teraz uznawane są za najmodniejsze kolory dachówek w tym roku  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Witam serdecznie, dziś z mężem przyjechaliśmy na budowę podziwiać dopiero co ułożony dach, a tam takie "cudo" czy ten trójnik gąsiora z lewej strony na drugim zdjęciu jest położony prawidłowo bo wygląda strasznie :sad:  obróbka okna też nie powala, bardzo proszę o komentarz znawców tematu
pozdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wydaje się, że łata kalenicowa dochodząc do naroża lekko się unosi. Unoszą się zatem leżące na niej dachówki. Należy ją obniżyć i trochę podszlifować trójnik. Odnośnie okien można wykonać obróbki na "nokach" i zastosować dachówki połówkowe co pozwoliłoby uniknąć cienkich docinek przy oknach. Np. tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Witam serdecznie, takie "cudo" czy ten trójnik gąsiora z lewej strony na drugim zdjęciu jest położony prawidłowo bo wygląda strasznie


Można zastąpić połączenie gąsiorów trójnikiem np.  obróbką z blachy ,przykleić taśmę ołowianą  w kolorze dachówki,a trójnik oddać .

----------


## tyssia87

Witam  :smile:  Mam takie pytanie, ponieważ na początku przyszłego roku zaczynamy budowę domu (własnie konczymy projekt u architekta) chciałam zapytać na co musze zwrócić uwage jeżeli chodzi o dach? Cały projekt domu jak i przyszła budowa bedą raczej na mojej głowie i musze wszystkiego dopilnować  :roll eyes:   Chce dopilnować fachowców co by nam dobrze dach zrobili ale o co mam ich pytać w trakcie budowy?na co patrzec? Moze ktoś pomoc??  :roll eyes:    Dodam że będziemy kłaść płaską dachókę, jeszcze nie wiem jaka bo to zalezy od ceny, ja to bym chciałą Meyer Holsen ale zobaczymy... Bardzo mi zalezy na tym aby ktoś mógł chociaż w paru pkt napisac o co ich pytać??  Przygotowuje się do tej budowy jak na wojne hehe  :big grin:  nawet za architekta musiałam myśleć czasem bo jakieś głupoty robił :/ Bardzo prosze o pomoc, wiem że jeszcze troche czasu zostało, ale musze sie doszkolic w wielu dziedzinach więc teraz czas na dach. Z góry baaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo dziękuję!  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

> Witam  Mam takie pytanie, ponieważ na początku przyszłego roku zaczynamy budowę domu (własnie konczymy projekt u architekta) chciałam zapytać na co musze zwrócić uwage jeżeli chodzi o dach? Cały projekt domu jak i przyszła budowa bedą raczej na mojej głowie i musze wszystkiego dopilnować   Chce dopilnować fachowców co by nam dobrze dach zrobili ale o co mam ich pytać w trakcie budowy?na co patrzec? Moze ktoś pomoc??    Dodam że będziemy kłaść płaską dachókę, jeszcze nie wiem jaka bo to zalezy od ceny, ja to bym chciałą Meyer Holsen ale zobaczymy... Bardzo mi zalezy na tym aby ktoś mógł chociaż w paru pkt napisac o co ich pytać??  Przygotowuje się do tej budowy jak na wojne hehe  nawet za architekta musiałam myśleć czasem bo jakieś głupoty robił :/ Bardzo prosze o pomoc, wiem że jeszcze troche czasu zostało, ale musze sie doszkolic w wielu dziedzinach więc teraz czas na dach. Z góry baaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo dziękuję!


Czytaj forum Jan

----------


## animuss

> Witam  Mam takie pytanie, ponieważ na początku przyszłego roku zaczynamy budowę domu (własnie konczymy projekt u architekta) chciałam zapytać na co musze zwrócić uwage jeżeli chodzi o dach? Cały projekt domu jak i przyszła budowa bedą raczej na mojej głowie i musze wszystkiego dopilnować   Chce dopilnować fachowców co by nam dobrze dach zrobili ale o co mam ich pytać w trakcie budowy?na co patrzec? Moze ktoś pomoc??    Dodam że będziemy kłaść płaską dachókę, jeszcze nie wiem jaka bo to zalezy od ceny, ja to bym chciałą Meyer Holsen ale zobaczymy... Bardzo mi zalezy na tym aby ktoś mógł chociaż w paru pkt napisac o co ich pytać??  Przygotowuje się do tej budowy jak na wojne hehe  nawet za architekta musiałam myśleć czasem bo jakieś głupoty robił :/ Bardzo prosze o pomoc, wiem że jeszcze troche czasu zostało, ale musze sie doszkolic w wielu dziedzinach więc teraz czas na dach. Z góry baaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo dziękuję!


W takiej sytuacji tylko firmy z polecenia do budowy domu ,dachu i innych prac ,sprawdzone przez znajomych itd..
Nieraz lepiej zapłacić trochę więcej za robociznę ,ale mieć swięty spokój z użeraniem się z "fachowcami".

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... o co mam ich pytać w trakcie budowy?na co patrzec?


W trakcie budowy to już za późno na pytania. Ważne aby murarz nie stawiał więźby i nie krył dachu bo od tego jest cieśla i dekarz. Firma, na którą się zdecydujesz powinna pokazać Ci swoje realizacje jakąś płaską dachówką. Warto również zapytać właścicieli tych realizacji o opinie o tej firmie. Dekarz powinien mieć uprawnienia czeladnicze a najlepiej mistrzowskie. Dobrze by było aby dekarz był rekomendowany przez producenta dachówki, którą wybierzesz. Firma dekarska powinna być ubezpieczona i dobrze by było aby była członkiem jakiegoś stowarzyszenia dekarzy np. PSD. Warto z firmą zawrzeć pisemną umowę i otrzymać fakturę wraz z gwarancją. Prace ciesielskie i dekarskie powinien dopilnować (nadzorować) i odebrać kierownik budowy potwierdzając ten fakt stosownym wpisem w Dzienniku Budowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wałek

Witajcie, jestem nowy na forum. Mam pytanie dotyczące dachówki interesuje mnie Koramic Actua 10 czarna angoba lub grafitowa angoba, ma ktoś może u siebie taką dachówkę, jakieś doświadczenia z tą dachówką?

----------


## tyssia87

Dziękuje za pomoc  :smile:  Murować domu nie bedziemy bo to szkieletówka będzie  :smile:  Oglądałam jedną realizację wykonaną przez tą firmę co mnie interesuje i wydaje mi się że jest źle ...  :bash:    Postaram się jutro wkleić zdjęcie, dodam że duzego doswiadczenia w kładzeniu płaskiej dachówki nie mają eh... a nie wiem czy będę mogłą zmienić ludzi od dachu bo ta firma ma budować od A do Z... zobaczymy  :sad:

----------


## jacentyy

> Czytaj forum Jan


Tylko, że z tym też trzeba uważać, ponieważ pomimo, że ktoś jest dobrym doradzą na tym forum, to nie ma monopolu na tylko najdoskonalsze rozwiązania, bo takich nie ma np. Wasza gloryfikacja jedynie słusznego i niepodważalnego deskowania dachu i koniecznie do tego tylko i wyłącznie papa.

----------


## ŁukaszC4

Co sądzicie o takim wykonaniu dachów z blachy na rąbek?

http://www.dachy.minsk-maz.com/realizacje-galeria/

Zastanawiam się nad skorzystaniem z usług tej firmy przy wymianie pokrycia na panele dachowe/blache na rąbek czy jak to się prawidłowo nazywa.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Tylko, że z tym też trzeba uważać, ponieważ pomimo, że ktoś jest dobrym doradzą na tym forum, to nie ma monopolu na tylko najdoskonalsze rozwiązania, bo takich nie ma np. Wasza gloryfikacja jedynie słusznego i niepodważalnego deskowania dachu i koniecznie do tego tylko i wyłącznie papa.


Co polecasz w zamian w tej półce cenowej i jakościowej ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Chodzi Tobie o samą papę czy deskowanie? I jaka jest ta Twoja pólka cenowa?

Tzn nie chodzi mi o to, żeby komuś coś teraz polecać, ponieważ rozwiązań jest wiele i każde ma swoje wady i zalety i nie można powiedzieć, że któreś rozwiązanie jest najlepsze bo takiego po prostu nie ma.

A zauważyłem, że na forum wypowiadają się ludzie, których można nazwać fachowcami, ale jak każdy człowiek i fachowiec ma swoje upodobania i będzie przekonywał do tego jak robi on i udowadniał, że jest to jedyne słuszne rozwiązanie. 

To mi się trochę nie podoba...

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> ^^
> Chodzi Tobie o samą papę czy deskowanie? I jaka jest ta Twoja pólka cenowa?


Deskowanie,czy płytowanie to warstwa na ,której leży papa.  Zaproponuj coś w przybliżonej cenie papy i dech. Mile widziane technologie tańsze ale trwałe  :smile:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> ^^
> 
> 
> Tzn nie chodzi mi o to, żeby komuś coś teraz polecać, ponieważ rozwiązań jest wiele i każde ma swoje wady i zalety i nie można powiedzieć, że któreś rozwiązanie jest najlepsze bo takiego po prostu nie ma.
> 
> .


Więc proszę Cię nie bój się pisać o tym co Ty polecasz  :smile:  

Jest na tym forum garstka osób co nie wstydzi się położyć papę na dechy w dobie technologii kosmicznych  :big grin:

----------


## jacentyy

> Deskowanie,czy płytowanie to warstwa na ,której leży papa.  Zaproponuj coś w przybliżonej cenie papy i dech. Mile widziane technologie tańsze ale trwałe


Źle się wyraziłem, pytałem, o który element w mojej wypowiedzi Ci chodziło.




> Więc proszę Cię nie bój się pisać o tym co Ty polecasz  
> 
> Jest na tym forum garstka osób co nie wstydzi się położyć papę na dechy w dobie technologii kosmicznych


A na czym Tobie najbardziej zależy w Twoim dachu ? To jest najważniejsze pytanie i przy tak postawionym pytaniu należy 

sobie spozycjonować zalety i wady różnych rozwiązań. 

To, że ktoś robi sobie deskowanie to nie jest żaden powód do wstydu. Ale jeżeli piszesz, że mile widziane technologie tańsze to po co deskować, skoro deskowanie jest w większości przypdaków droższą technologią?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Wasza gloryfikacja jedynie słusznego i niepodważalnego deskowania dachu i koniecznie do tego tylko i wyłącznie papa.


Tak mi się wydaje, że nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem moich wpisów. Ja radzę a nie gloryfikuję! Staram się swoje sugestie podpierać solidnymi, merytorycznymi argumentami. Skoro te argumenty Ciebie nie przekonują to nie musisz z tych porad korzystać. Natomiast jak masz inną propozycję to ją przedstaw. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

A wiązarów dachowy też nie gloryfikujesz?
Będę miał chwilę czasu to poszukam odpowiednie Twoje wypowiedzi.

Ale poza tym Twoje rady są dobre i przydatne, żebyś sobie nie myślał, że nie cenię Twoich niektórych wypowiedzi  :smile: 




> Praktycznie żadne. Natomiast dyskusja jest bezprzedmiotowa bo jak ktoś chce to może zastosować folię i żadne argumenty go nie przekonają. Dla nas dekarzy to nawet lepiej bo wcześniej czy później remont nieunikniony. Pozdrawiam.


Bo kuna dostała się do wełny...




> W przypadku gdy na nieużytkowym poddaszu będzie okno lub wyłaz dachowy wpuszczający światło słoneczne występuje bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo degeneracji folii i dlatego zdecydowanie radzę OSB lub deski i papę. Pozdrawiam.


A folii PCV odpornej na UV nie ma ? To po co mi deskowanie w tym przypadku ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przyjacielu masz coś mądrzejszego do powiedzenia czy tylko chcesz zaistnieć bezpłciowymi wpisami? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

> Zdecydowanie wiązary bez stropu i bez murłat. Wykonawca bez problemu zaprojektuje tak kratownicę aby wygospodarować w centralnej części dostępną  przestrzeń (stryszek). Pozdrawiam.


A tu gdzie jakiekolwiek argumenty? A gdzie wady stropów drewnianych ?? Jedyna zaleta takiego wiązara to szybkość montażu no i cena , a reszta to same wady, mała sztywność, mała akumulacyjność cieplna, słaba akustyka nawet pomiędzy pomieszczeniami.

Masz swoje ulubione technologie i lobbujesz za pewnymi rozwiązaniami, a że laicy patrzą w Ciebie jak w obraz to i biorą w ciemno Twoje rozwiązania.
Tylko problem jest taki, że nie pokazujesz ludziom wad i zalet, żeby mogli sobie zdecydować co będzie im bardziej odpowiadało.

----------


## fotohobby

A co masz to sztywności  kratownic ?
I jak sie ma ta sztywność do postu, który zacytowałeś ?

----------


## jacentyy

A co ja mam mieć ? Co to za pytanie?
Oburza Cie fakt, że strop drewniany jest mniej sztywny aniżeli żelbetowy ? To już Twój problem ale taka jest prawda.

----------


## fotohobby

Z zacytowanego postu wynika, źe chodzi o poddasze nieużytkowe, na ktorym ewentualnie można wygospodarować stryszek.
Czy sztywność  stropu jest to jakimkolwiek argumentem ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Dla Ciebie widocznie nie jest, ale Ty to się znasz akurat na konstrukcjach budowlanych jak ja na kuchenkach indukcyjnych.

----------


## fotohobby

Nawet nie  nie wiesz,jak  łatwo sie ośmieszyć pisząc coś na podstawie własnych (mylnych) osądów.
A własnie to zrobiłeś....

Raz jeszcze dlaczego sztywność stropu w domu z nieużytkowym poddaszem ma być dla inwestora jednym z kluczowych właściwości ?
Jakie ugięcie bedzie miał taki strop względem monolitu ?

No, ale cóż - kto poznał twoje teorie w wątku o płycie tego kolejne wymysły nie zdziwią...

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Jak argumentów z tematu płyty nie rozumiesz to po co mam Tobie tłumaczyć kwestie sztywności stropu? 

A teksty odnośnie osmieszanua to sobie daruj.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Jedyna zaleta takiego wiązara to szybkość montażu no i cena , a reszta to same wady, mała sztywność, mała akumulacyjność cieplna, słaba akustyka nawet pomiędzy pomieszczeniami...


Z Twojej wypowiedzi jasno wynika, że nie masz nawet elementarnej wiedzy w temacie! Mówiąc krótko wypisujesz same bzdury. Nie ma sztywniejszej formy od kratownicy. Co ma "akumulacyjność cieplna" do konstrukcji wiązara? Co ma do tego akustyka? Miałem jednak rację, że chcesz tylko zaistnieć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

Kolego kratownice to ja dla Ciebie moge zaprojektowac, zebys mogl ja zamontować i dodatkowo moge byc kierownikiem budowy na ktorej Ty będziesz montować te kratownice.
O sztywnosciach to nawet nie masz takiej wiedzy zeby moc ze mna rozmawiać!!

Jak nie rozumiesz co ma akustyka do wyboru rodzaju stropu to nawet nie mamy o czym rozmawiać

----------


## jacentyy

...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... nie mamy o czym rozmawiać


No i tu całkowita zgoda. Trudno rozmawiać z kimś kto udaje, że ma wiedzę bo gdybyś ją miał to byś rozumiał o czym piszę. No i chroń Panie inwestorów przed takimi kierownikami jak Ty.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

prosze o zachowanie kultury wypowiedzi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ^^
> Kolejny robol ktoremu sie wydaje, ze wykonujac pewne prace mysli ze wie juz wszystko na ten temat .


Bardzo dziękuję za rzeczową i dogłębną oceną mojej wiedzy. Mam małą prośbę abyś był tak miły i miarkował się dalej z jej oceną bo jak widać z Twojej wypowiedzi nie masz do tego żadnych kompetencji. Twoje wpisy są żałosne. Kolejny raz dajesz dowód, że brak elementarnej wiedzy i rzeczowych argumentów zastępujesz chamstwem. Tak to jest jak pisze się anonimowo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

.Proszę o zachowanie kultury wypowiedzi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Wiesniaku pierwszy zacząłeś kwestionować moją wiedzę. O czym ja mam z Tobą rozmawiać ? O wyboczeniu krokwi z płaszczyzny czy moze w płaszczyźnie ?
> 
> Wieśniku może i masz pojęcie o kładzeniu dachówki, blachy, etc ale  masz zerowe pojecie na temat sposobów obliczania tej konstrukcji, o jej sztywnosciach, wiesz wieśniku co w ogóle daje deskowanie dla nosnosci krokwi ?


No brawo! Zacytowałem całą Twoją wypowiedź abyś nie mógł jej skasować. Kolejny raz brak wiedzy nadrabiasz chamstwem i prostacwem. Nie sprowokujesz mnie abym się zbliżył do Twojego poziomu. Kończę tę wymianę zdań, dodam tylko, że nie mogłem kwestionować czegoś czego nie masz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## turalyon

Oj jacentyy długo nie poszalejesz na tym forum. Zaraz bedzie ban za ten słownik którego urzywasz

----------


## DACxxxAZ

jacentyy !

Myślę,że powinieneś przestać się już ośmieszać  :smile:  

Przedstaw się Imieniem i Nazwiskiem to postaram się z Tobą podjąć dyskusję na temat wiązarów czy co tam Ciebie interesuje.

----------


## fotohobby

> ^^
> Jak argumentów z tematu płyty nie rozumiesz to po co mam Tobie tłumaczyć kwestie sztywności stropu? 
> 
> A teksty odnośnie osmieszanua to sobie daruj.....


Miałeś okazje wreszcie napisać coś merytorycznego, nie korzystałeś. Ale zaskoczenia nie ma.

Twoje posty i "argumenty"  to dwa wykluczające się pojęcia

----------


## jacentyy

> Miałeś okazje wreszcie napisać coś merytorycznego, nie korzystałeś. Ale zaskoczenia nie ma.
> 
> Twoje posty i "argumenty"  to dwa wykluczające się pojęcia


Z Tobą merytorycznie nie da się rozmawiać, tak więc nie widzę celu przedstawiać Tobie żadnych argumentów




> Oj jacentyy długo nie poszalejesz na tym forum. Zaraz bedzie ban za ten słownik którego urzywasz


Mówi się trudno, nie ja pierwszy zaczałem negatywnie wypowiadać się o czyjeś wiedzy,  nie podoba mi się lobbing pewnych rozwiązań jako jedynie słusznych.




> jacentyy !
> 
> Myślę,że powinieneś przestać się już ośmieszać  
> 
> Przedstaw się Imieniem i Nazwiskiem to postaram się z Tobą podjąć dyskusję na temat wiązarów czy co tam Ciebie interesuje.


A gdzie się ośmieszyłem ? To że chamsko się wypowiedziałem do użytkownika Wilhelmi czy jak mu tam to już inna kwestia, z fotohobby nie gadam bo go żadne argumenty nie przekonują. 

Gdzie ja napisałem, że sztywność stropu jest najważniejsza dla inwestrora w trakcie wyboru ?

A jeżeli chcesz dyskusji to napisz kim jesteś? Czy jesteś laikiem czy inżynierem.

Jak widać taki wykonawca jak  Wilhelmi ma pewną wiedzę na temat kładzenia dachówki, detali wykończeniowych , ale nie ma pojęcia o kontrukcjach inżynierskich, a za takowego chce uchodzić.


Nawet jeżeli ktoś ma mieć tylko stryszek to jeżeli ma na to pieniądze i woli mieć sztywniejszy strop nad głową to dlatego, że pewne zalety stropu żelbetowego i pewne wady stropów drewnianych są dla niego decydujące.

----------


## fotohobby

Ty nawet nie potrafisz  odnieść sie do danej sytuacji i odpiwiedzieć dlaczego inwestorowi ma zależeć na sztywniejszym stropie.
Może jeszcze ma mu zależeć na bardziej nośnym fundamencie, mimo, iż ten, który jest zaprojektowany soełnia wszystkie wymogi ?
 :smile: 

Wiedzę masz marną, a ze prostak z Ciebie niepospolity, to nawet dobrze, że wolisz nie dyskutować ze mną.
Jeszcze bym zszedł do Twojego poziomu....

----------


## surgi22

> Oj jacentyy długo nie poszalejesz na tym forum. Zaraz bedzie ban za ten słownik którego urzywasz


Może jednak ,, będzie '' i ,, używasz'' ?

----------


## jacentyy

> Ty nawet nie potrafisz  odnieść sie do danej sytuacji i odpiwiedzieć dlaczego inwestorowi ma zależeć na sztywniejszym stropie.
> Może jeszcze ma mu zależeć na bardziej nośnym fundamencie, mimo, iż ten, który jest zaprojektowany soełnia wszystkie wymogi ?
> 
> 
> Wiedzę masz marną, a ze prostak z Ciebie niepospolity, to nawet dobrze, że wolisz nie dyskutować ze mną.
> Jeszcze bym zszedł do Twojego poziomu....


O moją wiedze to się nie bój. 
Mało rozumny człowieku z Rybnika, sztywny masywny strop to : 
1. Lepsza akustyka w pomieszczeniu i pomiędzy pomieszczeniami - strop żelbetowy dzięki swojej masie przy zastosowaniu np. silikatów daje większy komfort  w pomieszczeniu na dźwięki z innego pomieszczenia , o użytkowych poddaszach już nie wspomnę.
2. Lepsza akumulacyjność ( jeżeli komuś na tym zależy) - strop drewniany ocieplony wełną nie daje praktycznie żadnej akumyulacyjności.
3. Więcej miejsca można wygenerować na tym stryszku - wiązary mają to do siebie, że mają w swojej konstrukcji krzyżulce, słupki etc co zdecydowanie utrudnia wygenerowanie przestrzeni na strychu ( wiadomo jeżeli komuś zależy na tej przestrzeni)

4. No i niezrównanie większa sztywność w poziomie co np. przy zwykłych fundamentach zdecydowanie lepiej spina górną powierzchnię ścian aniżeli tylko wieniec i wiązar kratowy. To z kolei ma znaczenie przy większych domach np. parterówkach które potrafią mieć nawet w obrysie 20-30 m, a jeszcze większe znaczenie ma przy szkodach górniczych, które to w Rybniku i okolicach są normą. Dlatego na szkodach górniczych raczej nie zaleca się budownictwa drewnianego.

5. No i nieszczęsne kratownice, które to niestety najlepiej jako konstrukcja spisują się gdy są obciążane w węzłąch , a nie na pasie górnym czy w przypadku stryszku w pasie dolnym, obciążanie pasa dolnego ma to do tego, że wprowadza się momenty zginające do pasów co nie jest wskazane gdyż powodują one czasem znaczne ugięcia tych pasów między węzłąmi ( dopuszczalne ale znaczne),


to na razie tyle zalet 

do wad stropów należy zaliczyć:

Cenę, pracochłonność, długi czas na rozszalowanie , czasem do wad można zaliczyć ciężar stropu ( gdy jest to niepożądane)

to tyle ale sadzę, że większość argumentów jak i wszystkie do Ciebie nie przemówią, ale to szczegół....

----------


## fotohobby

Widzisz, taki niby rozumny jesteś, a pominąleś największą zaletę takiego stropu, ale,po kolei:

1. Nie rozmawiamy o użytkowych poddaszach. M ieszkałem w domach ze stropem żelbetowym i podwieszanym z wełną i celuloza i dżwieki z sąsiedniego pomieszczenia słyszałem głownie przez dtwor drzwiowy.
Być może szczegółowe badania pokazały by różnice na poziomie 1dba, ale w praktyce jest to cieżko zauważalne.

2. O akumulacyjności (ktora nie zawsze jest miłe widziana) decyduje też materiał izolacyjny, nie musi być to wełna mineralna, a drzewna, albo celuloza i ju różnica robi sie pomijanie mała, szczególnie, jesli także ściany są mocno akumulacyjne.

3. Jeśli zależy, no ale to chyba naturalne.

4 sztywność konstrukcji można zapewnić innym rodzajem posadowienia, trzpieniami żelbetowymi w ścianach a nawet kilkoma podciągami. Nie trzeba stosować fundamentu o grubości 30zm, skoro obliczenia wskazują na  20cm

5 w przypadku poddasza nieuzytkowego nieznaczne i pomijane (nie dające negatywnych skutków - nawet estetycznych)

Zapomniałeś o jednym, najważniejszym argumencie "za"
Szczelność.

I to jeść cecha , ktoraą może  poprawić strop monolityczny, tak, aby inwestor czuł to na własnym portfelu.
No, ale na to nie wpadłeś, woląc sie koncentrować na "sztywności" ktora przy prawidłowo połączonej konstrukcji inwestora raczej mało obchodzi...

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Ty koleś jesteś niereformowalny, zawsze Twoje musi być na wierzchu.
Tylko po to chciałeś te argumenty, żeby stwierdzić, że to dla Ciebie np. nie jest ważne i nie zauważalne. A nie o to chodziło. Argumenty są po to aby ktoś stwierdził co jest dla niego ważne czy nie i na tej podstawie dokonał wyboru. 
Masz wiedzę wyczytaną gdzieś w necie i wydaję Ci się, żę się na tym znasz. 
Obliczałeś kiedykolwiek , jakokolwiek konstrukcję poddaną obciążeniom sejsmicznymi, żeby wiedzieć jakie będą różnice w przemieszczeniach tej konstrukcji przy konkretnych zabezpieczeniach?

Już ciężko było Tobie wytłumaczyć, że folia hdpe ma słabą adhezję do betonu, a co dopiero będziemy tu dyskutować o szkodach górniczych i sztywnościach stropu żelbetowego.

Możesz sobie mnie obrażać, twierdzić, że mam  małą wiedze, g mnie to obchodzi, tylko żal mi tych ludzi którzy na podstawie opinii takich ludzi jak Ty podejmują dla siebie ważne decyzje życiowe. 

I całe szczęście, że w tym kraju przy ważnych rzeczach i trzeba mieć wiedzę i uprawnienia, a nie wymadzrają się takie chłopki roztropki jak Ty.





> Tzn wody gruntowe miałbyś wtedy na powierzchni gruntu ?
> 
> To sie nazywa powódź i obawiam się, że żadna papa nie pomoże


Ty w ogóle znasz się na papach czy tak specjalnie się pociskasz pierdoły ?

----------


## fotohobby

Widzę, że w wątku o płycie znów próbujesz zaistnieć  :smile: 
Trzymam kciuki, choć szans wielkich nie widzę....

Co do wiązarów - to nie strop ma zapewniać sztywność konstrukcji, są inne metody. Jeśli zdażają się wyjątkowo niekorzystne warunki gruntowe (szkody górnicze) to trzeba się zabezpieczyć, ale znów wracamy do cytatu, który wyciągnąłeś - czy tam jest mowa o szkodach ?
Wiązary to większa dokładność wykonania, najczęściej lepsze drewno o odpowiedniej wilgotności, brak deformacji (skręcania belek) na skutek schnięcia już na dachu, dłuższa gwarancja wykonawcy.
Szybkość i cena.
I tylko szczelność może przemawiać za monolitem, bo to przekłada się na rachunki za ogrzewanie.
Bo zapewniam Cię, że nikt różnicy w akustyce, akumulacji nie zauważy, o sztywności nie mówiąc  :smile: 

Słaby z Ciebie inżynier bo nie potrafisz znaleźć optymalnego rozwiązania dla DANEGO przypadku, tylko lecisz sztampowymi rozwiązaniami.
Termozgrzewalna papa na XPS, przy płycie i poziomie wód gruntowych -2m  :smile:   Od takich kierowników budowy uchroń nas Boże...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...To że chamsko się wypowiedziałem do użytkownika Wilhelmi czy jak mu tam to już inna kwestia...
> Jak widać taki wykonawca jak  Wilhelmi ma pewną wiedzę na temat kładzenia dachówki, detali wykończeniowych , ale nie ma pojęcia o kontrukcjach inżynierskich, a za takowego chce uchodzić....


To, że brak Ci kultury to dobitnie widać  praktycznie każdej Twojej wypowiedzi. Wszyscy zachęcają Cię abyś zaczął dyskutować na argumenty a nie obrażał innych. Albo masz wiedzę i to udowodnisz albo będziesz nadal nadrabiał jej brak chamskimi epitetami. 
Różnica między nami jest taka, że ja wszystkie swoje wypowiedzi czytelnie podpisuję. Być może jesteś inżynieremale to Cię nie wywyższa i wcale nie upoważnia do tego aby drwić z wiedzy innych. Masz pecha bo ja też jest inżynierem do tego z długoletnią praktyką. Zrealizowałem parę domów w tym kilka szkieletowych i trochę dachów. Wykonywałem wiązary kratowe jak w Polsce o płytkach kolczastych prawie nikt nie słyszał. Kolejny raz Ci powtórzę, może w końcu zrozumiesz, że ja na tym Forum tylko doradzam i nie ma żadnego obowiązku z moich rad korzystać. Jak byś uważnie poczytał co piszę (do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam) to byś wiedział, że permanentnie doradzam aby inwestorzy sprawy wszelkich  konstrukcji omawiali z swoimi konstruktorami czy projektantami a porady na Forum traktowali tylko jako uzupełnienie swojej wiedzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

> Widzę, że w wątku o płycie znów próbujesz zaistnieć 
> Trzymam kciuki, choć szans wielkich nie widzę.......


A Ty już zaistniałeś ? Taki jest Twój powód wypowiadania się na tym forum? Ciekawe





> Co do wiązarów - to nie strop ma zapewniać sztywność konstrukcji, są inne metody. Jeśli zdażają się wyjątkowo niekorzystne warunki gruntowe (szkody górnicze) to trzeba się zabezpieczyć, ale znów wracamy do cytatu, który wyciągnąłeś - czy tam jest mowa o szkodach ?.


Jak już pisałem nie masz wystarczającej wiedzy na temat konstrukcji budowlanych, żeby móc dyskutować co powinno a nie powinno zapewniać sztywność konstrukcji. ...
Albo nie od dziś niejaki fotohobby z forum muratora decyduje to co jest ważne lub nie w elementach konstrukcji budowlanych i  od dzisiaj Ty piszesz normy budowlane, wypowiadasz się jako ekspert w TV itd.




> Wiązary to większa dokładność wykonania, najczęściej lepsze drewno o odpowiedniej wilgotności, brak deformacji (skręcania belek) na skutek schnięcia już na dachu, dłuższa gwarancja wykonawcy.


Akurat w przypadku tradycyjnej więźby większość z w/w zalet też da się zapewnić, za zachodzie od dawna funkcjonują tzw ciesielskie centra obróbki które docinają elementy do mm.




> Szybkość i cena..


No akurat tu to się zgodzę, a Ty potrafisz się z kimś zgodzić kto ma inne zdanie niż Ty ?





> I tylko szczelność może przemawiać za monolitem, bo to przekłada się na rachunki za ogrzewanie..


Co Ci padło na mózg z tą szczelnością, a co w Twoim domu wykonałeś sobie rigipsy z dziurami  w  celu dodatkowej wentylacji ?
Akurat tu zdecydowałeś, że jest to najważniejszy argument. Jak pasuje tak wybierasz argumenty byleby zdyskredytować przeciwnika. 





> Bo zapewniam Cię, że nikt różnicy w akustyce, akumulacji nie zauważy, o sztywności nie mówiąc ..


Jakieś badania czy to tylko Twoje widzimisię? Jak masywny ciężki strop ma mieć nieznaczącą różnice w akumulacyjność w porównaniu do stropu wypełnionego celulozą, której ciężar objętościowy jest znacznie mniejszy ?

Co do akustyki ważony wskaźnik izolacyjności akustycznej właściwej Rw dla przegrody z celulozą grubości 10 cm - 42 dB , dla żelbetu 47,5 dB.
Różnica niewielka ? Nie rośmieszaj mnie




> Słaby z Ciebie inżynier bo nie potrafisz znaleźć optymalnego rozwiązania dla DANEGO przypadku, tylko lecisz sztampowymi rozwiązaniami.
> Termozgrzewalna papa na XPS, przy płycie i poziomie wód gruntowych -2m   Od takich kierowników budowy uchroń nas Boże...


Zajmij się lepiej tym swoim hobby aniżeli oceniaj moje wiedzę inżynierską!

----------


## jacentyy

> To, że brak Ci kultury to dobitnie widać  praktycznie każdej Twojej wypowiedzi. Wszyscy zachęcają Cię abyś zaczął dyskutować na argumenty a nie obrażał innych. Albo masz wiedzę i to udowodnisz albo będziesz nadal nadrabiał jej brak chamskimi epitetami. 
> Różnica między nami jest taka, że ja wszystkie swoje wypowiedzi czytelnie podpisuję. Być może jesteś inżynieremale to Cię nie wywyższa i wcale nie upoważnia do tego aby drwić z wiedzy innych. Masz pecha bo ja też jest inżynierem do tego z długoletnią praktyką. Zrealizowałem parę domów w tym kilka szkieletowych i trochę dachów. Wykonywałem wiązary kratowe jak w Polsce o płytkach kolczastych prawie nikt nie słyszał. Kolejny raz Ci powtórzę, może w końcu zrozumiesz, że ja na tym Forum tylko doradzam i nie ma żadnego obowiązku z moich rad korzystać. Jak byś uważnie poczytał co piszę (do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam) to byś wiedział, że permanentnie doradzam aby inwestorzy sprawy wszelkich  konstrukcji omawiali z swoimi konstruktorami czy projektantami a porady na Forum traktowali tylko jako uzupełnienie swojej wiedzy. Pozdrawiam.


Z lektury Twoich postów mam nieodparte wrażenie, że jesteś lobbystą, ale nie  że jesteś producentem i namawiasz do swojego, tylko masz takie doświadczenie i do takiej technologii namawiasz. To, że robisz to za pomocą "rad" nic nie zmienia. Co jakiś czas dyskutowałeś z kimś kto miał odmienne zdanie co do deskowania i raczej przekaz był taki, że tylko i wyłącznie deskowanie z papą.
Co do mojej kultury:



> Przyjacielu masz coś mądrzejszego do powiedzenia czy tylko chcesz zaistnieć bezpłciowymi wpisami? Pozdrawiam.


Co to miał być za tekst na przywitanie i rozpoczęcie dyskusji ? Od razu pokazanie braku szacunku.... nie spodobało, że się ktoś odważył skrytykować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moja odpowiedź, którą pozwoliłeś sobie zacytować była odpowiedzią na Twój wpis, którego treść już zmieniłeś!.
Zwróć też uwagę, że zaczyna się od słowa "Przyjacielu" i w pytaniu oceniam wartość tego wpisu nie odnosząc się w żaden sposób do Twojej osoby. Z jednej strony uzurpujesz sobie prawo do oceny innych a z drugiej strony nie dopuszczasz oceny i czy innego zdania. Myślę, że najwyższy czas pozostawić już te kwestie. Zachęcam do merytorycznych wypowiedzi wspartych rzeczowymi argumentami.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> A gdzie się ośmieszyłem ? To że chamsko się wypowiedziałem do użytkownika Wilhelmi czy jak mu tam to już inna kwestia, z fotohobby nie gadam bo go żadne argumenty nie przekonują. 
> 
> 
> 
> A jeżeli chcesz dyskusji to napisz kim jesteś? Czy jesteś laikiem czy inżynierem.
> 
> Jak widać taki wykonawca jak  Wilhelmi ma pewną wiedzę na temat kładzenia dachówki, detali wykończeniowych , ale nie ma pojęcia o kontrukcjach inżynierskich, a za takowego chce uchodzić.


Jak klikniesz w mój podpis to tam się czytelnie podpisałem więc nie jestem anonimowy. Jestem laikiem .

Tak wypowiadasz się bardzo agresywnie ale widzę poprawę  :smile:  , zacznij od nowa bez wycieczek osobistych. Chętnie poczytam co masz do napisania pod warunkiem,że chociaż  będziesz udawał,że nie patrzysz na nas tu wszystkich z góry   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Cóż, jacentyy, już ci napisałem, że nie potrafisz ocenić optymalnego rozwiązania dla danego przypadku.

Jesli uważasz, ze tylko monolit da pożądaną i wystarczającą dla inwestora sztywność konstrukcji, to właśnie dajesz dowód jak marnym jesteś konstruktorem.
Co do akumulacyjności, to pisząc o nieznacznie różnicy, rozpatrywałem całą bryłę - 8cm betonu w podłodze, 12-24cm silikatu w ścianach. Strop odpowiada tylko za część akumulacji, a różnice w akumulacyjności poszczególnych rozwiązań stropu są ułamkiem tej części.
Po za tym, coś sie tak przywiązał do tej akumulacyjności ? Czy wszyscy za nią gonią ? 
Ktoś może mieć inne spojrzenie na kwestie i chcieć mieć możliwość szybszych zmian  temperatury.
Znów kłania się umiejetność spojrzenia na konkretny przypadek.

Szczelność jest ważniejsza, niż ta część akumulacji, za jaka odpowiada strop. Akurat o tym  nie naposałeś, wiec musiałem Ci podpowiedzieć  :smile: 
Jest to cecha, która mnie najbardziej  przekonuje do takiego stropu choć osobiście z niej zrezygnowałem, pewno kosztem dodatkowej pracy przy uszczelniania sufitu podwieszanego .

----------


## jacentyy

Ty koleś naprawdę jesteś inny, kłócisz się dla samego kłócenia, poprzez to , że zawsze chcesz, żeby Twoje było na wierzchu zapominasz po co podawane są argumenty i jaki jest ich cel.
Pokaż jeden post w którym ja piszę, że "monolit da  pożądaną i wystarczającą dla inwestora sztywność konstrukcji", pokaż.
Jakbyś nie był taki zawzięty to zauważyłbyś, że podaje argumenty, ale nigdzie nie podaje ich ważności i wyobraź sobie, że jest spora część użytkowników, którzy jednak wolą dopłacić i zamiast wiązarów wybierają strop monolityczny, bo ma dla nich akurat takie zalety, które ich do tego przekonują. 
Potrafisz to zrozumieć?

Odnośnie akumulacyjności to są właśnie takie Twoje nieznaczne różnice: dom parterowy - płyta fundamentowa 280 m2 . ściany 320 m2 , strop 280 m2 - udział objętościowy w całości 24 % - weź nieudaczniku i policz to sobie i nie okłamuj ludzi czytających te posty!!!

No szczelność to też jest argumentem za i co  z tego ? Ma to mnie dyskwalifikować jako inżyniera - konstruktora? Śmieszny jesteś.




> .....Słaby z Ciebie inżynier bo nie potrafisz znaleźć optymalnego rozwiązania dla DANEGO przypadku, tylko lecisz sztampowymi rozwiązaniami.
> Termozgrzewalna papa na XPS, przy płycie i poziomie wód gruntowych -2m   Od takich kierowników budowy uchroń nas Boże...


Jak zwykle sobie dopowiadasz w tej swojej głowie, gdzie ja to napisałem ? Z kolei z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że jakby była powódź to papa nie zadziała jako izolacja. To albo wypowiadaj się precyzyjnie, albo nie sugeruj bzdet na temat papy bo się na tym nie znasz. 
A przy okazji co złego w papie zamiast folii jest ? Jeżeli kogoś stać na to i ma taki kaprys to niech robi i co zabronisz mu ? Ale nie pisz bzdur na temat samej papy!!





> Jak klikniesz w mój podpis to tam się czytelnie podpisałem więc nie jestem anonimowy. Jestem laikiem .
> 
> Tak wypowiadasz się bardzo agresywnie ale widzę poprawę  , zacznij od nowa bez wycieczek osobistych. Chętnie poczytam co masz do napisania pod warunkiem,że chociaż  będziesz udawał,że nie patrzysz na nas tu wszystkich z góry


No w sumie odważny jesteś, ja nie widzę potrzeby moich danych ogłaszać wszem i wobec , jak zajdzie taka potrzeba to konkretnej osobie mogę się przedstawić z imienia i nazwiska.

Co do mojej agresywności :
Fora internetowe maja to do tego, że jak ktoś jest poważany na  forum i ma dużo wpisów to traktuje wpisy od nowych osób z góry, to tak właśnie było gdy po raz pierwszy zacząłem się odzywać w temacie o płycie. Potraktowano mnie z góry, w czym brylował fotohobby.

Z reguły nie traktuje ludzi z góry, fotohobby zasłużył sobie na to ode mnie, a że się przypałętał jak zaczaąłęm dyskusje w tym temacie to i trochę się podirytowałem.

Ale jak prześledzisz moją pyskówę z Andrzejem Wilhelmim to też zauważysz, od razu traktownie z góry. A co jest złego w stwierdzeniu, że ktoś coś gloryfikuje ? Czy na takie coś odpowiada się, że ktoś chce zaistnieć bezpłciowym wpisem ? Albo czy ja pierwszy użytkownikowi  Andrzejowi Wilhelmi zarzuciłem brak wiedzy ?
Tak więc ja do końca nie jestem sam winien za tę pyskówkę, jedynie co to mnie bardziej poniosło i użyłem chamskich zwrotów, za co akurat chciałbym przeprosić użytkownika Andrzej Wilhelmi (akurat byłem na imprezie alkoholowej, a że od dawna już nie piłem ..), ale to już historia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ty koleś naprawdę jesteś inny, kłócisz się dla samego kłócenia, poprzez to , że zawsze chcesz, żeby Twoje było na wierzchu zapominasz po co podawane są argumenty i jaki jest ich cel.
> Pokaż jeden post w którym ja piszę, że "monolit da  pożądaną i wystarczającą dla inwestora sztywność konstrukcji", pokaż.
> 
> 
> 
> Odnośnie akumulacyjności to są właśnie takie Twoje nieznaczne różnice: dom parterowy - płyta fundamentowa 280 m2 . ściany 320 m2 , strop 280 m2 - udział objętościowy w całości 24 % - weź nieudaczniku i policz to sobie i nie okłamuj ludzi czytających te posty!!!
> 
> .


Dokładnie tak, mnie wprawdzie przy płycie wyszło 22%, w zależności od przyjętych grubości , od tego należy jeszcze odjąć różnice w akumulacyjności stropu drewnianego z izolacja wełną drzewna, lub celulozą, ktora przecież nie wynosi 0.
Możesz mi wskazać, gdzie kogoś okłamałem ?

Może nie pojąłem tego, ale napisałem, ze: "Strop odpowiada tylko za część akumulacji, a różnice w akumulacyjności poszczególnych rozwiązań stropu są ułamkiem tej części."

Gdybym napisał "niewielką cześć", albo znikoma cześć" to mógłbym zrozumieć twoje oburzenie i wykrzykniki....
Chyba rozumiesz słowo "część" (tu 22%) i ułamek (dla przypomnienia np 1/10, 1/5, czy 3/4).

Co to tej sztywności, na którą sie uparłeś, to są inne metody, o czym napisałem. Jedne (płyta fundamentowa) dają dodatkowe zalety inne (trzpienie i podciągi) są tańsze a zapewniają podobna skuteczność.

Nie ma sensu ciągnąć tego off-topa.
Masz taki dary, że od czasu do czasu wyskakujesz i zadziwiasz pozostałych. Szkoda, ze często negatywnie.

----------


## jacentyy

> Co to tej sztywności, na którą sie uparłeś, to są inne metody, o czym napisałem. Jedne (płyta fundamentowa) dają dodatkowe zalety inne (trzpienie i podciągi) są tańsze a zapewniają podobna skuteczność..


No właśnie nie znasz się na tym skoro piszesz, że trzpienie i podciągi dają podobną sztywność co strop, który w układzie poziomym jest sztywną tarczą.
W rzeczywistości to w ogóle nie stosuje się zamiennie tylko łącznie, czyli trzpienie razem ze stropem. 
No naprawdę brniesz do końca w swojej niewiedzy nie potrafisz się przyznać do błędu. 
Skocz sobie na polibudę i zapytaj się byle studenta o sztywność stropu.





> Nie ma sensu ciągnąć tego off-topa.
> Masz taki dary, że od czasu do czasu wyskakujesz i zadziwiasz pozostałych. Szkoda, ze często negatywnie.


No zgadzam się, że nie ma sensu ciągnąć, ale akurat w tym co piszę to tylko zadziwiam ludzi niemających wiedzy na ten konkretny temat takich jak Ty.

A i myśle, że większość osób które czytają nasze posty zauważa, że zaczynasz się gubić w swoich zeznaniach....

----------


## fenixx

Witam.
Na chwilę obecną swojego dachu nie pokaże bo nie ma co pokazywać. Robię dach samemu, w pojedynkę. Czytam różne tematy z forum, to jest moje źródło wiedzy ale mam pewien problem. 

Papę wykładam na pierwszą łate, deskę klinową zrobiłem z płyty osb, papa na pas nadrynnowy. Wszystko wydawało mi się ok póki nie założyłem blach w koszu. Blacha ta wychodzi na pas nadrynnowy, papa też i zrobił się tym sposobem zator. Jak to powinno się rozwiązać bo nie mam pomysłu.


Zapewne ktoś miał w reku robena monze plus, kto podpowie czy montaż gąsiora i zakończenia tak jak na filmie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnaofWugDUU jest prawidłowy?

Tym sposobem od spodu widać łatę kalenicową pod gąsiory i ciężko to uszczelnić od ptaków, owadów. 


Kupiłam taśmę pod gąsiory wentylacyjną vent rolla. Czy ktoś wie ile taka taśma wytrzyma? Dokładniej ta membrana która pełni rolę wentylacyjną?
Obawiam się że UV wykończy ją moment.

Czytałem, szczotki niedobre, uv zabiją ją, taśma pełna z otworami niedobra, nawiewa śniegu, odkleja się wiec kupiłem taką jak wyżej.

Pozdrawiam Sławek.

----------


## fotohobby

> No właśnie nie znasz się na tym skoro piszesz, że trzpienie i podciągi dają podobną sztywność co strop, który w układzie poziomym jest sztywną tarczą.
> W rzeczywistości to w ogóle nie stosuje się zamiennie tylko łącznie, czyli trzpienie razem ze stropem.


Widzisz, bywam na wielu budowach w okolicy, także na terenach występowania szkód górniczych i widzę, jakie rozwiązania są stosowane. 
I strop monolityczny nie jest "must be", najwidoczniej wspomniane przeze mnie rozwiązania są wystarczające.
Mało tego często widzę trzpienie przy stropie drewnianym, ew. gestożebrowym. Coraz częściej w przypadku parterówek płytę + trzpienie + strop drewniany. I to ma dla mnie większy sens, niż ława + trzpienie + monolit.
W ogóle to sztywność urasta u Ciebie do rangi życiowego problemu  :Lol: 
Naprawdę, w większości przypadków inwestor (jego konstruktor) nie musi w tym kierunku czynić specjalnych starań.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Gdzie ja napisałem, że "must be"? Jakbyś czytał ze zrozumieniem to jedynie co twierdzę to, że rozwiązanie ze stropem monolitycznym jest zdecydowanie sztywniejsze i są ludzie którzy tak wolą mieć. A Ty z uporem maniaka, żeby tylko być na wierzchu ciągle próbujesz to zanegować. I to jest Twój problem.

A co ma większy sens to każdy człowiek decyduje indywidualnie dla siebie, naprawdę nie kumasz tego ?

----------


## Jan P.

Jestem przeciwnikiem klina :wink:  przy pasie. Po co utrudniać sobie (i wodzie) życie. Lepiej dać papę na pas podrynnowy. Jan

----------


## fenixx

Klin jest czasem wskazany  :tongue:  

U mnie szczególnie gdyż miałem krzywy okap i miejscami mam po 2 kontrłaty celem wyrównania. Jeśli wypuszczę papę na pas podrynnowy to zarazem muszę opuścić rynnę zrobił bym basen przed rynna oraz  między rynną a blachą podrynnową byłoby widać papę (dodatkowo podniesiona dachówka o wróblówkę z kratką). Czyli papa, 5cm kontrłata, łata 4cm, kratka 2,2cm i dopiero dachówka. Przy kącie 38st cięzko to zrobić.

Mam dach kopertowy, przybite kontrłaty wzdłuż kalenic skośnych. Są one od początku do końca grzbietu. Tak się zastanawiam czy je uszczelnić, w razie skroplin kontrłata bedzie blokować spływ i płynąc wzdłuż w końcu znajdzie dziurę przy gwoździu.

W koszach zastosowałem krótkie kontrłaty i je oblepiłem kitem dekarskim.

----------


## Jan P.

Z klinikiem nie należy przesadzać :smile:       Kontry przy gąsiorach nie takie groźne jak w koszu ale też mogły być w odcinkach. Jan

----------


## fotohobby

> ^^
> Gdzie ja napisałem, że "must be"? Jakbyś czytał ze zrozumieniem to jedynie co twierdzę to, że rozwiązanie ze stropem monolitycznym jest zdecydowanie sztywniejsze i są ludzie którzy tak wolą mieć. A Ty z uporem maniaka, żeby tylko być na wierzchu ciągle próbujesz to zanegować. I to jest Twój problem.
> 
> A co ma większy sens to każdy człowiek decyduje indywidualnie dla siebie, naprawdę nie kumasz tego ?


Jak ktoś "chce" to mu nikt nie zabroni. Pytanie tylko, czy to zasadne. 
Natomiast nie ma sensu traktowanie kogoś, kto poleca inne rozwiązanie jako lobbysty.

----------


## fenixx

Janie czy łata pod gąsior może się lekko gibać. Mam wsporniki typu blaszka. Kupiłem je za radą hurtownika ze względu na łatwiejsze ich ustawianie. Po przykręceniu 5 metrowej łaty, montażu gąsiorów one się bujają. Przekreciłem uchwyty z kontrłat na łaty tak aby zmniejszyć odległość wierzchołka do punktu montażu. Jest lepiej ale silny wiatr bedzie gibał gąsiorami. Co robie nie tak? Czy ten typ tak ma?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Jestem przeciwnikiem klina przy pasie. Po co utrudniać sobie (i wodzie) życie. Lepiej dać papę na pas podrynnowy. Jan


Ja całkiem na odwrót, robimy bardzo chude ,smukłe i estetyczne okapy . Raz w życiu zrobiłem podrynnowy na papie na życzenie inwestora,wszystkim się podoba, a mi się nie podobało .  :smile:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Janie czy łata pod gąsior może się lekko gibać. Mam wsporniki typu blaszka. Kupiłem je za radą hurtownika ze względu na łatwiejsze ich ustawianie. Po przykręceniu 5 metrowej łaty, montażu gąsiorów one się bujają. Przekreciłem uchwyty z kontrłat na łaty tak aby zmniejszyć odległość wierzchołka do punktu montażu. Jest lepiej ale silny wiatr bedzie gibał gąsiorami. Co robie nie tak? Czy ten typ tak ma?


Jaka jest odległość między blaszkami ?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Z klinikiem nie należy przesadzać      Kontry przy gąsiorach nie takie groźne jak w koszu ale też mogły być w odcinkach. Jan


Jakie kontry przy gąsiorach? O czym piszecie ?

----------


## Jan P.

Cześć Marcinie. Po co sobie dodajesz roboty. Te blaszkowate tak mogą mieć. Podłóż klocki i długi wkręt, powinno usztywnić. Jan.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Cześć Janek  :smile:

----------


## fenixx

Z tymi kontrłatami to chodzi o te wzdłuż kalenicy skośnej przy dachach kopertowych. Spływ ewentualnych skroplin bedzie blokowany aż do samego okapu.

Niestety mam problem tzn brak pomysłu jak wyjść sytuacji papy na pierwszej łacie i blachy koszowej wychodzącej na pas nadrynnowy.

Ktoś pomoże? Może jakieś zdjęcie? Marcinie? Janie? Andrzeju? Help :Confused:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Z tymi kontrłatami to chodzi o te wzdłuż kalenicy skośnej przy dachach kopertowych. Spływ ewentualnych skroplin bedzie blokowany aż do samego okapu.
> 
> Niestety mam problem tzn brak pomysłu jak wyjść sytuacji papy na pierwszej łacie i blachy koszowej wychodzącej na pas nadrynnowy.
> 
> Ktoś pomoże? Może jakieś zdjęcie? Marcinie? Janie? Andrzeju? Help



Jak pas nadrynnowy to robi się klin na okapie, ja to robię z pasków płyty osb . Papa leży na klinie.

----------


## fenixx

Nie zrozumieliśmy się. Sam klin opanowałem, też zrobiłem go z płyty osb. 

Tak to wygląda:


Co w mam zrobić w sytuacji wyjścia blachy koszowej na pas nadrynnowy. Zrobi się zator miedzy papą a blachą.


Dziś godzinę patrzyłem na okap i nie miałem pojęcia jak ładnie obrobić połączenie blachy szczytowej z okapem.

Jak to powinno być zrobione? 

Tak to wygląda:





A to trochę mojego dachu. Dachówka roben monza plus, kolor maduro, glazura. Układana tymi rękami.  To mój pierwszy dach:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Wstawiałem tu zdjęcia ale moderacja mi je usunęła. Jak tamte wrócą to wstawię następne  :smile:

----------


## fenixx

Te zdjęcia to na temat kosza i pasa nadrynnowego czy blachy na szczycie?

Chce aby skropliny szły do rynny. U sąsiada folia z wstępnego krycia jest wyprowadzona na pas podrynnowy i nie ładnie wygląda to jak kapie mu z pod rynny i tworzą się sople.

----------


## DSQ

Mam prośbę o namiary do tych, którzy już swój dach wykonali, szczególnie z dachówką płaską, która, jak wiadomo, jest mniej wybaczająca. Tutaj sporo dachów się prezentuje właśnie z płaskimi dachówkami, zatem mam nadzieję, że w moim regionie lub w okolicy, ktoś miał do czynienia z właściwymi fachowcami.

Mianowicie, szukam porządnej ekipy do dachu działającej na Śląsku do wykonania dwuspadowego bezokapowego dachu z MH Piano w rzędach na pełnym deskowaniu, takiej, która potrafi zrobić to jak należy, wie po co jest wentylacja połaci i nie twierdzi, że membrana jest najlepsza bo „można na niej nawet stanąć”, a papa „się targa” i nie uważa, że dachówki po bokach okna dachowego muszą być uniesione bo inaczej „by ciekło” a tytan-cynk na rynny czy obróbki jest „bez sensu”.

Na razie kontakt z potencjalnym góralskim cieślą/dekarzem, który obsługuje mojego wykonawcę SSO skłonił mnie do dalszych poszukiwań, a cytaty powyżej pochodzą właśnie z krótkiej konwersacji na innej budowie. Jak jeszcze zobaczyłem okucia-blaszki na kilka gwoździ na połączeniu krokiew-murłata, to zwijałem się stamtąd szybko.

Będę wdzięczny za informacje.

----------


## Doradca VELUX

> Mianowicie, szukam porządnej ekipy do dachu działającej na Śląsku do wykonania dwuspadowego bezokapowego dachu z MH Piano w rzędach na pełnym deskowaniu, takiej, która potrafi zrobić to jak należy, wie po co jest wentylacja połaci i nie twierdzi, że membrana jest najlepsza bo „można na niej nawet stanąć”, a papa „się targa” i nie uważa, że dachówki po bokach okna dachowego muszą być uniesione bo inaczej „by ciekło” a tytan-cynk na rynny czy obróbki jest „bez sensu”.


Witaj DSQ,

Polecam naszą wyszukiwarkę rekomendowanych wykonawców VELUX: www.rekomendowanywykonawca.velux.pl lub kontakt z naszym działem obsługi klienta 22 33 77 000

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł 
Dorada VELUX

----------


## Mikolaj5

No to i ja pokaże. Choć jeszcze bez pokrycia blacha dachu garażu. Plannja Emka Click Hard Coat 50 Satyna. Na dachu nieco jaśniejszy odcień GRAFITOWOSZARY, obróbki i rynny ciemniejszy GRAFITOWY.


a taki jest plan

----------


## Mikolaj5



----------


## Jan P.

Czy na gzymsie (pasie podrynnowym jest spadek ? Coś mi się wydaje ,że nie. Jan

----------


## Mikolaj5

Na gzymsie górnego dachy jest spadek na 100%, to nawet widać gołym patrząc na front budynku (na wprost)
Zakładam że na daszku garaży też spadek jest  :smile:

----------


## Moshis

Witam, 

Właśnie ekipa kończy mi dach i chciałbym na tym etapie spytać fachowców o jakość wykonania.
Poniżej przesyłam dwa zdjęcia.




Bardzo proszę o opinie.

----------


## Moshis

> Witam, 
> 
> Właśnie ekipa kończy mi dach i chciałbym na tym etapie spytać fachowców o jakość wykonania.
> Poniżej przesyłam dwa zdjęcia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo proszę o opinie.


Czy udało się może komuś rzucić okiem?
Nie ukrywam, że temat jest dla mnie o tyle pilny, że w najbliższym czasie muszę się rozliczyć z wykonawcą.

----------


## ŁukaszC4

Ktoś może ma na dachu pokrycie z firmy Blachotrapez z blachy z hut ThyssenKrupp ?
Zrobiłem małe rozeznanie i sama blacha biję na głowę produkty z hut szwedzkich ale bardzo ważne jest też odpowiednie uformowanie,przetłoczenie itp.
Ktoś może wie jak to wygląda w firmie Blachotrapez ?

----------


## Jan P.

Ocieplenie boków lukarny powinno łączyć się z ociepleniem poddasza. Czyli jest źle. Jan

----------


## Moshis

> Ocieplenie boków lukarny powinno łączyć się z ociepleniem poddasza. Czyli jest źle. Jan


Dziękuje za informację.
Ocieplenie będę realizował w przyszłym roku i oczywiście boki lukarn zostaną obłożone takim samym styropianem co elewacja.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czym masz wykonane krycie wstępne? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Moshis

> A czym masz wykonane krycie wstępne? Pozdrawiam.


Folią
Dlaczego pytasz?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zapytałem dlatego, że ocieplenie zamierzasz wykonywać w przyszłym roku. Folia powinna być zakryta natychmiast z obu stron a najpóźniej w takim terminie jak deklaruje producent. Każdy dzień wystawienia folii na ekspozycję światła to gwóźdź do jej trumny. Jak nie zakryjesz to stracisz gwarancję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Moshis

> Zapytałem dlatego, że ocieplenie zamierzasz wykonywać w przyszłym roku. Folia powinna być zakryta natychmiast z obu stron a najpóźniej w takim terminie jak deklaruje producent. Każdy dzień wystawienia folii na ekspozycję światła to gwóźdź do jej trumny. Jak nie zakryjesz to stracisz gwarancję. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuje za informację.
W sumie folia odkryta jest tylko od strony okapu, czyli od dołu. Dopiero po ociepleniu zamierzałem zrobić podbitkę.
Czy w takiej sytuacji jest jakiś sposób aby zabezpieczyć tę folię?

Czy przybicie od dołu do krokwi czarnej foli będzie dobrym pomysłem?

----------


## Jan P.

Chodzi o to , żeby odsunąć obróbkę ( wydrę) od boku lukarny na gr. ocieplenia. Jan

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Zapytałem dlatego, że ocieplenie zamierzasz wykonywać w przyszłym roku. Folia powinna być zakryta natychmiast z obu stron a najpóźniej w takim terminie jak deklaruje producent. Każdy dzień wystawienia folii na ekspozycję światła to gwóźdź do jej trumny. Jak nie zakryjesz to stracisz gwarancję. Pozdrawiam.


U mnie jest membrana Doerken DELTA MAXX. Poddasze zaizoluje dopiero za rok. Nie padają na nie bezpośrednio promienie słoneczne, ale w całym domu jest bardzo jasno. I to też jest źle?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Witam, 
> 
> Właśnie ekipa kończy mi dach i chciałbym na tym etapie spytać fachowców o jakość wykonania.
> Poniżej przesyłam dwa zdjęcia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo proszę o opinie.


Membrana na szczytach wisi nie wywinięta na łaty.

----------


## bracki88

Mikolaj5 jak ocieplisz ściankę kolankową z pierwszego zdjęcia, kiedy między stelaż a ściankę wchodzi tylko kartka papieru?

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Mikolaj5 jak ocieplisz ściankę kolankową z pierwszego zdjęcia, kiedy między stelaż a ściankę wchodzi tylko kartka papieru?


Moja koncepcja ocieplenia wygląda wstępnie tak:


ponad murłatą to lini membrany mam do dyspozycji około 20cm.
Od wewnętrznej strony będę się starał zbudować coś w stylu "wanny" z wełny, do której to nasypiemy granulaty styropianu albo ekofiber (termofloc)
Drewno które praktycznie przylega do membrany będę się starał opatulić tak ciepło jak się uda. Kombinacja docinania styropianu i pianki.
Od wewnętrznej strony będzie strop drewniany (podwieszany stelaż) na którym chciałbym umieścić minimum 45cm ocieplenia (wspomniane granulaty)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... też jest źle?


Bardzo źle! Do tego jest tam wyłaz dachowy, który powinien być zasłonięty. kolejny raz powtórzę folia musi być zakryta praktycznie natychmiast z obu stron. Na zewnątrz masz wieszaki, które dochodzą do ściany na styk więc tam już niczego nie otulisz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Czy przybicie od dołu do krokwi czarnej foli będzie dobrym pomysłem?


Tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jerrry1

Witam. 
Mam spory problem z więźbą na moim dachu.
Więźba postawiona, kiedy murarz przyszedł do obróbki komina okazało się że płatew "trafia" na komin.
Wstępnie podcięta do wymurowania systemu jednak do obróbki klinkierem już miejsca nie ma.
Cieśla twierdzi że nie mógł przesunąć bo by mu się kąty nie zgadzały czy coś w tym stylu  :WTF: 
Jest pomysł by odciąć fragment płatwi a podeprzeć ją dodatkowo w dwóch miejsacach - tylko czy tak można zrobić?
Drugi pomysł że w miejscu Płatewki zostawić bez klinkieru a nad nią dopiero murować komin. 
Oczywiście niezbędne było by wyspawanie z kątowników obejmy by na niej porzeć cegłę klinierową?
Pytanie co zrobić  :Confused: 
Załączam zdjęcia

----------


## jerrry1

Reszta zdjęć

----------


## bracki88

> Pytanie co zrobić


Ja na twoim miejscu bym sie opił  :cool:  Komin spalinowy czy wentylacyjny?

----------


## Adam1982

w projekcie tak było ? czy postanowiłeś sobie przesunąć komin na pierwszych etapach ? ja komin przesuwałem ale kierownik sprawdzał ile mamy miejsca właśnie po to żeby nie wejść w belki przypadkiem.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

W oryginalnym projekcie komin jest w całkiem innym miejscu. Kierownik budowy co na to ?

----------


## jerrry1

*DACxxxAZ*  ma rację komin w projekcie był z drugiej strony kotłwni.
Kierownik jest za tym by uciąć płatew. Nie słyszał jeszcze pomysłu o tym by z kątowników wyspawać podporę na klinkier a więźbę pozostawić bez zmian.
W sumie i tak brakujący klinkier będzie pod dachem więc może to nie będzie przeszkadzać a cieknąć nie powinno.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

To nie jest płatew tylko krokiew narożna. Jeśli kierownik chce żeby przeciąć tą krokiew to powinien najpierw ją przeciąć na projekcie uwzględniając podparcia pośrednie. Do puki kier. nie rozwiąże tego problemu na papierze wstrzymaj się z dalszą pracą.

Jeśli miałbym możliwość podjęcia decyzji co dalej to ociepliłbym ten komin styro i dał marmolit,imitację klinkieru albo inną okładzinę cienkowarstwową nie ruszając krokwi narożnej .

----------


## jerrry1

Niestety cegła klinkierowa już kupiona stoi na budowie  :sad:  Trzeba coś pokombinować bo też jestem za tym by nic nie przecinać. Spróbujemy coś pospawac jakąś podpore na klinkier

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Pożycz piłę stołową do cegły i porób płytki które przykleisz. L-ki też zrobisz jeśli będzie tarcza o dużej średnicy.

----------


## winiu1

> Witam. 
> Mam spory problem z więźbą na moim dachu.
> Więźba postawiona, kiedy murarz przyszedł do obróbki komina okazało się że płatew "trafia" na komin.
> Wstępnie podcięta do wymurowania systemu jednak do obróbki klinkierem już miejsca nie ma.
> Cieśla twierdzi że nie mógł przesunąć bo by mu się kąty nie zgadzały czy coś w tym stylu 
> Jest pomysł by odciąć fragment płatwi a podeprzeć ją dodatkowo w dwóch miejsacach - tylko czy tak można zrobić?
> Drugi pomysł że w miejscu Płatewki zostawić bez klinkieru a nad nią dopiero murować komin. 
> Oczywiście niezbędne było by wyspawanie z kątowników obejmy by na niej porzeć cegłę klinierową?
> Pytanie co zrobić 
> Załączam zdjęcia


Masz problem z kominem a nie z więźbą. Udupić cieśle bo coś w tym stylu kąty mu się nie zgadzały.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ewidentna wina kierownika budowy, że dopuścił taką zmianę. Niech teraz rozwiąże ten problem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SO-JER

Miło że już teraz ta belka koszowa jest przycięta. Dla mnie więźba do poprawy, ta belka do wymiany na nową. Jeśli wszystko robione zgodnie z projektem dachu to na miejscu cieśli rozebrał bym komin i po wszystkim. Dalej niech sie martwi kierownik

----------


## TM3d

Kilka zdjęć dachu pokrytego panelem dachowym na rąbek zatrzaskowy Pruszyńskiego. 
Powłoka to purmat, kolor RR 033.

----------


## mieczyslaw79

Dachówka Creaton Domino Łupek Glazura, deskowanie, papa, odgromy, rynny Galeco, śniegołapy. Realizacja Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## mieczyslaw79

Dachówka Creaton Domino Łupek Glazura, deskowanie, papa, odgromy, rynny Galeco, śniegołapy. Realizacja Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Dachówka Erlus Karat XXL Titansilver Edelangobe

----------


## piotrek0m

> Witam. 
> Mam spory problem z więźbą na moim dachu.
> Więźba postawiona, kiedy murarz przyszedł do obróbki komina okazało się że płatew "trafia" na komin.


Miałem tak samo, że płatew wchodziła w komin.
Przerwać płatew, zastosować wymiany. Można zastosować dodatkowe krokwie. Oczywiście wszystko podeprzeć obliczeniami konstrukcyjnymi. Nie można stosować słupów postawionych na stropie w dowolnym miejscu. Słup musi stać na zbrojonej belce, specjalnie przygotowanym w tym miejscu elemencie konstrukcyjnym stropu. Jeszcze raz zachęcę do zlecenia przeliczenia konstruktorowi z wpisem do dziennika budowy, koszt kilkaset złotych... i pewność.

----------


## porzadny

> Dachówka Creaton Domino Łupek Glazura, deskowanie, papa, odgromy, rynny Galeco, śniegołapy. Realizacja Andrzej Wilhelmi.


No to na bogato, ale muszę przyznać, że efekt robi wrażenie.

----------


## jerrry1

Problemy z kominem zostały rozwiązane a ekipa zabrała się za prace.
Proszę o ocenenę ew. porady co robią nie tak i co można poprawić.

----------


## jerrry1

ciąg dalszy

----------


## jerrry1

reszta

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak są podparte łaty w koszu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Tak wygląda jakby w koszu było deskowanie. Chłopcy nie pomyśleli i teraz brak przewiewu. Jan    a widać od spodu ,są deski. Po co?.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można tak wykonać. Wówczas powstają dwie dodatkowe linie kosza (po jednej na każdej połaci). Tu temat trochę niedopracowany. 
Folia nie powinna wystawać spod pasa nadrynnowego a ty wchodzi głęboko do rynny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jerrry1

Pod podwójna folią jest deskowanie. Pracownicy (szefa nie ma) twierdzą że tak robią i wszyscy też tak robią

----------


## jerrry1

Rozmawiałem dziś z kier. bud. który pojechał na miejsce. 
Dowiedział się że kosz nie jest jeszcze skończony i prawdopodobnie dojdą kontrłaty.
Podsumował ze skoro nie skończone to nie będzie interweniował, ale będzie się bacznie przyglądał postępom prac (na budowie bywa 2-3 razy dziennie)

----------


## Jan P.

> Rozmawiałem dziś z kier. bud. który pojechał na miejsce. 
> Dowiedział się że kosz nie jest jeszcze skończony i prawdopodobnie dojdą kontrłaty.
> Podsumował ze skoro nie skończone to nie będzie interweniował, ale będzie się bacznie przyglądał postępom prac (na budowie bywa 2-3 razy dziennie)


Żeby to poprawić to trzeba deski opuścić do lica krokwi. Jan

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Rozmawiałem dziś z kier. bud. który pojechał na miejsce. 
> Dowiedział się że kosz nie jest jeszcze skończony i prawdopodobnie dojdą kontrłaty.
> Podsumował ze skoro nie skończone to nie będzie interweniował, ale będzie się bacznie przyglądał postępom prac (na budowie bywa 2-3 razy dziennie)


Tam nie ma miejsca na kontrłaty !

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... wszyscy też tak robią


Tak! Wszyscy tacy jak oni. Tak to już jest jak pracownicy robią coś czego nie rozumieją. Są różne rozwiązania kosza i każde można zrobić poprawnie i źle. Jan pisze tu o tzw. koszu "pogłębionym". To bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jerrry1

Panowie dziękuje za rzeczowe komentarze.
Niestety przez ostatnie dni byłem na wyjeździe służbowym i mówiąc krótko "olałem" temat dachu.
Dziś mogłem podjechać zobaczyć i praktycznie dach jest na ukończeniu.
Nie wiem jak zrobili kosze i czy coś poprawiali.
Jutro postaram się pogadać z ekipą i kier. bud. oraz wrzucić kilka zdjęć.
Nie łudzę się że coś zmienili i pewnie kosze zostały jak w przesyłanych zdjęciach  :sad:  
Teraz pytanie jeśli miało by tak zostać tj. kosze bez kontrłat -  to czym to grozi i jakie niesie konsekwencje.

----------


## Paulina581

Witam jestem tu nowym użytkownikiem, proszę o kilka rad , ponieważ nie dokońca jesteśmy  przekonani robocizną naszych "fachowców", nie podobają nam się okna dachowe - tzn ich wykończenia - być może że to my jesteśmy "przewrażliwieni" na ten temat - ile doradców tyle opinii  :smile: .


Oto kilka zdjęć później wyślę zbliżeniowe.

----------


## zeusrulez

Czy czasami krokwie nie powinny byc podciete od gory ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Paulina581

A dlaczego miałyby być podcięte od góry? Czemu to ma służyć?

----------


## zeusrulez

Nie jestem dekarzem, dlatego pytam. 
Ale przypuszczam, ze masz tam blad i krokwie powinny byc podciete od gory o grubosc nadbitki, wowczas nie tworzy Ci sie kieszen

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Witam jestem tu nowym użytkownikiem, proszę o kilka rad , ponieważ nie dokońca jesteśmy  przekonani robocizną naszych "fachowców", nie podobają nam się okna dachowe - tzn ich wykończenia - być może że to my jesteśmy "przewrażliwieni" na ten temat - ile doradców tyle opinii .
> 
> 
> Oto kilka zdjęć później wyślę zbliżeniowe.


Czy to zadaszenie nad drzwiami jest tak w projekcie wysoko oryginalnie ?

----------


## Paulina581

> Czy to zadaszenie nad drzwiami jest tak w projekcie wysoko oryginalnie ?


Tego zadaszenia w projekcie nie było , dorobiliśmy go ponieważ zamiast tej jaskółki był wypuszczony daszek a Nam się to nie podobało. Jest wysoko ponieważ chcieliśmy aby jaskółka była równo z dachem dzięki czemu zaoszczędziliśmy na rynnach i musiała mieć kąt 40 stopni, ponieważ dom ma też kąt 40 stopni.

----------


## Paulina581

Oto te zdjęcia z bliżenia:

Okno numer 1 - wydaje się nam że to okno jest źle obrobione:




okno numer 2 - wydaje się nam że to jest dobrze obrobione:


wyłaz dachowy - też wydaje się nam że jest wporzątku zrobione:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Oto te zdjęcia z bliżenia:
> 
> Okno numer 1 - wydaje się nam że to okno jest źle obrobione:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okno numer 2 - wydaje się nam że to jest dobrze obrobione:
> 
> ...



Te opierzenie komina jakieś dziwne, daj fotki opierzenia komina.

Na szczytach blacharka też toporna jak od siekiery  :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po co ta deska okapowa? Przy tak wykonanych krokwiach i nadbitce rynna na hakach nakrokwiowych. Okna są źle obrobione pod pokryciem> Blachodachówka w obrębie okien i wyłazu też niedokładnie wycięta. Daszek na wejściem to dziwoląg ale skoro Wam się takie cudo podoba to OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Paulina581

> po co ta deska okapowa? Przy tak wykonanych krokwiach i nadbitce rynna na hakach nakrokwiowych. Okna są źle obrobione pod pokryciem> blachodachówka w obrębie okien i wyłazu też niedokładnie wycięta. Daszek na wejściem to dziwoląg ale skoro wam się takie cudo podoba to ok. Pozdrawiam.


no fakt ta deska okapowa jest nie potrzebna. Bardzo proszę wytłumaczyć nam co to znaczy że okna są źle obrobione pod pokryciem bo szczerze powiedziawszy nie bardzo wiemy o co chodzi. Przesyłam jeszcze inne zdjęcia. Ewentualnie prosze zaznaczyc na zdjeciach co jest źle zrobione i wkleic lub opisac poniewaz chcemy mieć zrobione tak jak być powinno.

Wyłaz:


tył czyli okno numer 1 :


przód czyli okno numer 2:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Paulina,daj te fotki komina  :smile:

----------


## jacentyy

> Tam nie ma miejsca na kontrłaty !


Ale niektórzy dają taką kontrłatę swobodnie leżącą wzdłuż załamania folii, która wymusza "rowek" na krawędzi załąmania folii. Ta kontrłata leci wtedy pod łatą przybitą do "deskowania" kosza. W przypadku jerrego brakuje właśnie tej kontrłaty.  Takie wykonanie kosza jest poprawne bo skropliny mają gdzie spłynąć.....

----------


## miras72

> no fakt ta deska okapowa jest nie potrzebna. Bardzo proszę wytłumaczyć nam co to znaczy że okna są źle obrobione pod pokryciem bo szczerze powiedziawszy nie bardzo wiemy o co chodzi. Przesyłam jeszcze inne zdjęcia. Ewentualnie prosze zaznaczyc na zdjeciach co jest źle zrobione i wkleic lub opisac poniewaz chcemy mieć zrobione tak jak być powinno.
> 
> Wyłaz:
> 
> 
> tył czyli okno numer 1 :
> 
> 
> przód czyli okno numer 2:


Paulina wygląda calkiem spoko!!

----------


## Oliwka_77

Mam prośbę o ocenę zdjęć, czy dachówka na moim dachu jest położona prawidłowo?...Moim zdaniem chyba nie bardzo...ale ja się kompletnie na tym nie znam, oceniam tylko wizualnie. Nie podoba mi się obróbka wokół okien dachowych i dlaczego niektóre dachówki lekko odstają? Czy to się z czasem ułoży? Bo taką odpowiedź otrzymałam  od mojego dekarza...Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Ale niektórzy dają taką kontrłatę swobodnie leżącą wzdłuż załamania folii, która wymusza "rowek" na krawędzi załąmania folii. Ta kontrłata leci wtedy pod łatą przybitą do "deskowania" kosza. W przypadku jerrego brakuje właśnie tej kontrłaty.  Takie wykonanie kosza jest poprawne bo skropliny mają gdzie spłynąć.....



Tak ale tam w koszu jest deskowanie nakrokwiowe i nie ma miejsca na kontrłatę wzdłużną pod łatą .

----------


## jacentyy

Jest, obok tego deskowania zrobie zdjecie jak to robia inni....

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Bez fotki to nie załapie o co chodzi  :smile:

----------


## turalyon

Przy oknach wszytko ok - ja bym zrobił próbę tych rynien i polał dach ze szlaufa - wydaje sie że są za nisko i przy dużych opadach bedzie przelewała sie woda nad nimi

----------


## jacentyy

> Bez fotki to nie załapie o co chodzi


Obiecana fotka
Załącznik 340910

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po co są te skośne kontry i jak są mocowane? Bez nich byłoby OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... co to znaczy że okna są źle obrobione pod pokryciem bo szczerze powiedziawszy nie bardzo wiemy o co chodzi. 
> Wyłaz:
> 
> 
> tył czyli okno numer 1 :
> 
> 
> przód czyli okno numer 2:


Brakuje dodatkowego kołnierza z folii i mogę przypuszczać, że izolacji cieplnej cieplnej ramy okna pomiędzy kryciem wstępnym a wierzchem łat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Witam
Mam przeciek. Proszę o jakieś wskazówki, bo moi dekarze najwyraźniej nie wiedzą za co się zabrać. "Naprawiali" usterkę kilka tygodni temu ale dziś zauważyłem ponownie plamę na ścianie.

Ściana zewnętrzna, komin z cegły pełnej, 6cm wełny, siatka, płytki betonowe grubości około 2cm klejone na klej mapei flexible, warstwa kleju na całej płytce. Pierwsza naprawa polegała na dodaniu obróbki blachą, ponieważ dekarze twierdzili, że powodem przecieku jest zacinający deszcz na poziomą podporę krokwi. Po kilku tygodniach plama znów się pojawiła.

Zamieszczam kilka zdjęć, może ktoś podpowie w czym tkwi błąd.

Ta sama krokiew po drugiej stronie:



widok ogólny:


Panowie obiecali przyjść z pomocą jeszcze przed świętami ale marne szanse, że tym razem nie będą tylko próbować to naprawić.. Pomoże ktoś? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko wygląda OK choć brakuje dachówki pulpitowej(nie ma to wpływu na to zjawisko. Trochę za skąpa obróbka deski szczytowej i pulpitowej. Może być jakaś drobna wada w kryciu wstępnym lub jest to kondensat pary wodnej wydostającej się z wnętrza.  A swoją drogą bardzo duże wcięcia w krokwiach prowadzących tą płatew to ich osłabienie. Trochę to dziwoląg.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Wszystko wygląda OK choć brakuje dachówki pulpitowej(nie ma to wpływu na to zjawisko. Trochę za skąpa obróbka deski szczytowej i pulpitowej. Może być jakaś drobna wada w kryciu wstępnym lub jest to kondensat pary wodnej wydostającej się z wnętrza.  A swoją drogą bardzo duże wcięcia w krokwiach prowadzących tą płatew to ich osłabienie. Trochę to dziwoląg.  Pozdrawiam.


Przy pierwszej próbie naprawy, panowie dodali obróbkę z blachy pod deską pulpitową. Płatew jest zakryta blachą i na to jest przymocowana deska pulpitowa. Być może to kondensat ale dziwne, że plama pojawia się tylko w tym miejscu. Pozostaje chyba tylko zdjąć dachówki i obróbkę przy kominie i dokładnie sprawdzić krycie wstępne. Warto dodać tam dachówkę pulpitową? Czy jej brak może spowodować jakieś problemy w przyszłości?Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xesxpox

czy tak zakończona membrana przy rynnie to rozwiązanie poprawne ?:


brakuje jeszcze obróbki zewnętrznej krokwi ale budowa trwa i będzie.
Ostatnio deszcz padał i nic się nigdzie nie zbierało(woda) ale mimo to proszę o ocenę.

----------


## awieuro

Co tu będzie leżało na dachu? To mniej niż słabe rozwiązanie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozwiązanie dopuszczalne bo nie będzie zastoin. Pierwsza łata na sztorc tylko dla blachodachówki natomiast dla dachówki łata normalnie i kratka wentylacyjna z grzebieniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Warto dodać tam dachówkę pulpitową? Czy jej brak może spowodować jakieś problemy w przyszłości?


Problemów nie powinno być choć dachówka pulpitowa skutecznie chroni ten fragment dachu. Jej brak można zastąpić taśmą ołowianą. Natomiast tam powinna się znaleźć jeszcze cała dachówka lub jej fragment. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xesxpox

Dach będę krył dachówką betonową. Woda spływa bardzo ładnie i podczas deszczu nic na dachu nie zostaje- tzn nie ma zastoin.

----------


## Jan P.

> Dach będę krył dachówką betonową. Woda spływa bardzo ładnie i podczas deszczu nic na dachu nie zostaje- tzn nie ma zastoin.


Jak dostanie temperatury to membrana "klapnie". Będzie kieszeń . Teraz  jest prawie w poziomie. Nawieje śniegu i po zabawie. Jan

----------


## Busters

Nie mogę znaleźćjednoznacznej odpowiedzi może ktoś tutaj mi pomoże..

Jak jest z uszczelnianiem kontrłat kryjąc wstępnie membramą? Wyczytałem różne rzeczy, jedni piszą żeby uszczelniać tylko w koszu, inni, że zależy to od nachylenia dachu?
Może ktoś jednoznacznie rozwiać moje wątpliwości?

Krycie wstępne folia, kąt nachylenia 30stopni, dachówka dawać uszczelnienie pod kontrłaty czy nie?

----------


## Jan P.

> Nie mogę znaleźćjednoznacznej odpowiedzi może ktoś tutaj mi pomoże..
> 
> Jak jest z uszczelnianiem kontrłat kryjąc wstępnie membramą? Wyczytałem różne rzeczy, jedni piszą żeby uszczelniać tylko w koszu, inni, że zależy to od nachylenia dachu?
> Może ktoś jednoznacznie rozwiać moje wątpliwości?
> 
> Krycie wstępne folia, kąt nachylenia 30stopni, dachówka dawać uszczelnienie pod kontrłaty czy nie?


Nie. Folia powinna mieć zwis do środka. Jan

----------


## Busters

Dzieki za odpowiedz, o zwisie folii czytałem juz wczesniej, ale zastanawialem sie czy mimo to nie powinno sie dac uszczelnienia, bo przeciez najpierw przebijamy folie zszywkami, a potem przybijajac kontrelate.

----------


## Ultra60

Witam , 

dach dopiero zaczynamy układać, ale wydaje mi się, że idzie to nie do końca we właściwym kierunku. Wolę błędy wyłapać w trakcie, kiedy łatwiej będzie je poprawić i uniknąć kolejnych. Panowie Mistrzowie, proszę Was o ocenę i pomoc. Jak dla mnie to się klasyfikuje jedynie jako partactwo  :sad: 

kosz lewy:

----------


## Ultra60

c.d. 

tutaj jest chyba lepiej, ale czy na pewno?

Front:


kosz prawy:





lukarna



czy ta taśma jest tutaj naprawdę potrzebna, czy nie można by tej obróbki zrobić jakoś bardziej elegancko z blachy?



Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie uwagi.

----------


## Jan P.

Jak ktoś robi używając taśmy to dla mnie nie jest fachowcem. Jan

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Jak ktoś robi używając taśmy to dla mnie nie jest fachowcem. Jan


Janku,nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi w tym rankingu bo z tego co wiem to można zrobić szczelne i trwałe pokrycie z puszek po piwie ,a docieplenie z drzwi od lodówek i zastosowanie danego materiału może mieć różny efekt  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

> Janku,nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi w tym rankingu bo z tego co wiem to można zrobić szczelne i trwałe pokrycie z puszek po piwie ,a docieplenie z drzwi od lodówek i zastosowanie danego materiału może mieć różny efekt


Marcinie wszystkiego najlepszego. Wiem że każda taśma po kilku latach się odklei. A obróbka z blachy ( najlepiej na felc) będzie na dziesiątki lat. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zastosowanie taśm nie może dyskwalifikować dekarza podobnie jak zastosowanie folii. Każdym materiałem można wykonać popranie dach czy jego elementy. W tym wypadku akurat obróbka blaszana zamykająca taśmę od góry jest źle wykonana. Nie widzę mocowań dachówek docinanych w narożach. Rynna niskiej jakości i tradycyjnie dość nisko zamocowana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ultra60

> Zastosowanie taśm nie może dyskwalifikować dekarza podobnie jak zastosowanie folii. Każdym materiałem można wykonać popranie dach czy jego elementy. W tym wypadku akurat obróbka blaszana zamykająca taśmę od góry jest źle wykonana. Nie widzę mocowań dachówek docinanych w narożach. Rynna niskiej jakości i tradycyjnie dość nisko zamocowana. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
na te rynny sama dopiero dzisiaj zwróciłam uwagę jak pojechałam na budowę. Wcześniej, kiedy nie było jeszcze dachówki , nie rzucało się to w oczy, a laikowi trudno coś takiego wyłapać. Dopiero jak doszła dachówka to zobaczyłam, że nikt tak nie ma wystającego tego pasa nad rynną.  A Pan mi to tylko tym wpisem tylko potwierdził, że są za nisko zamocowane. Nie podoba mi się to, ale chyba nic z tym już nie zrobimy. Rozumiem, że to tylko rzecz gustu i mody. trudno. 
-  Natomiast czy kosze nie są za szerokie? o te mocowania dopytam jutro, może nie zostało to zrobione. Nie wiem czy to jest do poprawy. Ale dopiero zaczynamy, więc przypilnuję tego przy dalszych pracach

Zdobyłam dzisiaj nowe zdjęcia: może mógłby się Pan do tego odnieść: Wygląda jak klepane młotkiem  :sad: 








A to ta obróbka lukarny. Okazało się, ze przód jest jeszcze nie skończony. zrobione są tylko boki. P.S. co jest źle zrobione przy obróbce lukarny? czy może Pan to doprecyzować



Budowa domu jest jak zdobywanie Everestu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Taśma pod gąsiory dość tandetna nie daje gwarancji szczelności na połączeniu kalenicy lukarny z dachem zasadniczym. Gąsior kalenicy lukarny powinien być wprowadzony pod dachówkę dachu zasadniczego. Zsuwający się śnieg z dachu zasadniczego będzie wpychany pod gąsiora lukarny. Blachy w koszu nie grają. Zakończenie blach koszowych wykonane bardzo nieestetycznie i niepotrzebnie takie duże. Folia wyprowadzona za okap wystaje z za pasa nadrynnowego. Pas nadrynnowy nie wchodzi do rynny. Obróbka blacharska osłaniająca taśmę na boku lukarny nie gwarantuje szczelności, brak wcinki lub odchylenia wypełnionego silikonem dekarskim. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ultra60

Dziękuję, zobaczymy czy coś się teraz zmieni.

----------


## erdixo

> c.d. 
> 
> tutaj jest chyba lepiej, ale czy na pewno?
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> kosz prawy:
> 
> ...


Witam.Spogladajac na wykonane juz prace przy obrobkach ktore sa kluczowym elementem dachu mam obawy co do poprawnego wykonania obrobki komina przez Twojego wykonawce.Oczywistym jest wszelkie prace mozna wykonac estetycznie lecz poprostu nie kazdy potrafi.pozdrawiam

----------


## dachy69

Zdjecie nr 3 wydaje mi sie, ze docinana dachowka lezaca na wprost kalenicy lukarny, jest peknieta

----------


## mirku

Witam serdecznie

Dołączam do grona pytających laików z prośbą o pomoc szanownych fachowców tego forum.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę Roben Bergamo i niestety jak na razie jesteśmy załamani.
Jak widać na zdjęciach, poszczególne dachówki są krzywe / nierówno położone.
Moje pytanie: czy to wina krzywej dachówki czy niedbałego układania dachu?
O wykończeniach przy oknach nawet nie wspominam, czekamy na poprawki.

Pozdrawiam,
Mirek

----------


## DACxxxAZ

To jest Twoja wina Mirku  :smile:    Ty dobierałeś wykonawców  :smile:

----------


## Xesxpox

> To jest Twoja wina Mirku    Ty dobierałeś wykonawców


wykonawców i materiał. W tym przypadku sama dachówka też jest krzywa. Dodatkowo ta cięta dachówka na końcach najlepiej nie wygląda. Przecież na etapie więźby można rozmierzyć żeby obyło się bez cięcia przynajmniej mój ciesla tak zrobił ta dachu dwuspadowym.

----------


## mirku

Co zatem robić?Firma,z której braliśmy dachówkę nie stwarza problemów żeby krzywe sztuki wymienić...tylko gdzie wykonawca popełnił błąd i jak może go naprawić? :Confused:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Techniczne błędy to trzeba przejść się po dachu i powęszyć ,a estetyczne to jak widzisz lipa po całości . Nawet ja wymienią te najbardziej krzywe dachówki to i tak człowiek będzie je układał i musi być przygotowany ruszt odpowiednio .  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

nieestetycznie to wygląda a co do taśm to bardziej ufam obróbkom z blachy i takie raczej bym polecał.

----------


## Jan P.

A przy oknach dać kołnierz tzw.  noki. Jan

----------


## CityMatic

> U mnie płaska wygląda tak. Bogen plano 11. Dach robiliśmy sami.


Daj jeszcze mniejsze zdjęcie to będzie lepiej widać że to w ogóle jest dom  :smile: 


Mirku
Odnośnie dachu płaskiego - jeśli już wykonawca robi z przesunięciem to faktycznie nie powinien tak przycinać dachówek, aby przycięte były tak widoczne !!! to niedbalstwo w rozplanowywaniu.

----------


## szymonvader

Z poziomu telefonu wrzuciłem zdjęcie, kompresja je zabiła  więc poprawka tutaj:
*Bogen Plano 11*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...czy to wina krzywej dachówki czy niedbałego układania dachu?


Specyfika płaskiej dachówki to jedno a wykonanie to drugie. Odnośnie dachówki to pod różnymi kątami może wyglądać raz dobrze a raz trochę krzywo. Natomiast co do wykonawstwa to okna i komin na nokach. Taśma na wierzchu płaskiej dachówki jest nieuprawniona ale to oczywiście rzecz gustu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szymonvader

Andrzeju a mozesz coś powiedzieć ba temat wykonania mojego dachu? Zdjęcie (link) post wyżej - wykonanie własne. Kiedyś rozmawialiśmy na temat płaskiej dachówki przez tel.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo ładne wykonanie. Ciekawe rury spustowe nadają oryginalności :big grin: . Czy obróbka komina jest na nokach? Delikatnie odstaje dachówka z prawej strony ale to może być tylko złudzenie. Gąsiory równiutko. Wszystko wygląda bardzo OK. Gratuluję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szymonvader

Tak na nokach, kiedyś było to dla mnie zagadką jak o tym pisałeś, natomiast teraz nie wyobrażam sobie zrobic inaczej. Jeżeli chodzi o dachówkę z prawej przy kominie to złudzenie, jest równo. Tak padało światło i akurat było to widać. Rury spustowe założę po ociepleniu ścian, narazie ich szkoda bo mogą zaginąć :wink:

----------


## Kyniek123

Witam
Nadal mam problem z kominem. Myślę, że powodem jest wykonanie obróbki wstępnej oraz zewnętrznej blaszanej i ołowianej na płytkach przyklejonych do komina. Kolejno warstwy: wkład stalowy, cegła pełna, na niej 5cm wełny (10cm w okolicy kalenicy), klej,siatka, klej, płytka betonowa grubości około 2cm impregnowana. Dekarze powinni zgrzać papę do cegły pełnej, a nie do tych płytek - Mam rację? Dalsza obróbka też chyba powinna być wykonana po usunięciu warstwy płytek i wełny? Poradźcie coś bo jak tylko mrozy ustąpią to mają to poprawiać. Drugi komin ma podobne warstwy tylko bez wełny i tam pojawia się nie zawsze ale jednak malutki przeciek spod płytki i widzę, że papa jest na płytce a nie pod nią.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie papa powinna być przyklejona do komina bo gwarantuje 100% szczelności. Na pape powinna wychodzić wełna. Płytka elewacyjna komina powinna dochodzić tylko do górnej linii obróbek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Czyli trzeba wyciąć płytki wzdłuż górnej linii obróbki z blachy. Wzdłuż tej samej linii wyciąć wełnę. Przygrzać papę do cegły i na to przykleić ponownie wełnę. Co z obróbką blacharską, może pozostać ta sama, czy jednak wcięcie ma być głębsze, sięgające aż do cegły? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MarcinMartyniuk

Witam 
Dachówka roben monza plus Tobago [ATTACH=CONFIG]344239

----------


## MarcinMartyniuk



----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .... Co z obróbką blacharską, może pozostać ta sama, czy jednak wcięcie ma być głębsze, sięgające aż do cegły?


Może pozostać ta sama o ile przy demontażu nie zostanie uszkodzona. wystarczy wcinka na głębokość  2 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Dziękuje za odpowiedź, zawsze można liczyć na Twoje cenne rady. Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> c.d. 
> 
> tutaj jest chyba lepiej, ale czy na pewno?
> 
> Front:
> Załącznik 341423
> 
> kosz prawy:
> 
> ...


bardzo ładnie spier#@!! wywal ich jak najszybciej

----------


## kamil997

Witam,
Wybrałem dachówkę ceramiczną Roben Piemont Antracyt. Zastanawiam się nad kolorem rynien..rynny z firmy Flamingo. Czarne czy lepiej wybrać grafitowe(wydaje mi się że maja za jasny odcień). Zdjęcia z Państwa dachów z tą dachówką mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## atctowers

Kyniekkk123 czym oblozyles komin? Mógłbyś podać nazwę? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kyniek123

Poszło na prv.  :wink: 



> Kyniekkk123 czym oblozyles komin? Mógłbyś podać nazwę? Pozdrawiam

----------


## wg39070

Projekt domu  E-143.
Dachówka Roben Bergamo antracytowa angobowana.
Okna dachowe Velux MK10 Standard plus
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zgredek_98

Dach wykonany estetycznie jedynie do czego mozna sie przyczepić to wykonczenie okien, można było usunać gąbkę klinową powodując ze widzimy unoszaca sie dachowke co wyglada nie estetycznie(mozna bylo sciac ją w taki sposob aby tego uniknąć) i okno po prawej, mozna było tak wymierzyć aby nie było widać zamków, wygląda to bardzo nie estetycznie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Dach wykonany estetycznie jedynie do czego mozna sie przyczepić to wykonczenie okien, można było usunać gąbkę klinową powodując ze widzimy unoszaca sie dachowke co wyglada nie estetycznie(mozna bylo sciac ją w taki sposob aby tego uniknąć) i okno po prawej, 
> mozna było tak wymierzyć aby nie było widać zamków, wygląda to bardzo nie estetycznie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za sugestie. Jutro przekażę dekarzom spostrzeżenia i każę poprawić. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Samo usunięcie lub podcięcie uszczelek klinowych nie pomoże należy zagłębić kołnierz lub podszlifować dachówki. Najlepiej wykonać obróbkę na nokach. Natomiast z prawym oknem może się nie udać bo aby zlikwidować zamki po lewej stronie należałoby przesunąć okno w lewo o około 3 cm. Rozstaw krokwi może na to nie pozwolić a wówczas trzeba by "zbocznikować" krokiew. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Samo usunięcie lub podcięcie uszczelek klinowych nie pomoże należy zagłębić kołnierz lub podszlifować dachówki. Najlepiej wykonać obróbkę na nokach. Natomias
> t z prawym oknem może się nie udać bo aby zlikwidować zamki po lewej stronie należałoby przesunąć okno w lewo o około 3 cm. Rozstaw krokwi może na to nie pozwolić a wówczas trzeba by "zbocznikować" krokiew. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za zainteresowanie. Tak myślałem, że tak musi zostać. Ekipa dekarska, która u mnie pracuje jest na tyle profesjonalna, że nie sądzę aby widoczne zamki były pozostawione ze względu na lenistwo bądź niedbalstwo dekarza. Konsultują ze mną wiele rzeczy. Też chciałbym , żeby nie było widać tych zamków, ale układ krokwii determinuje umiejscowienie okna dachowego. 
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za zainteresowanie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

Końcówka robót dekarskich.
Poniżej kwadratowa rynna z maskownicą.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można jeszcze na te zamki przy pomocy kleju do dachówki (np. Colodach) przykleić nakładki. A co ta osłona osłania? Tak naprawdę trochę nieestetyczne haki. Czy podbitką planujesz zasłonić spód rynien czyli dociągnąć ją do tej maskownicy? Ten system jest trochę nie dopracowany i nie gwarantuje szczelności. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Można jeszcze na te zamki przy pomocy kleju do dachówki (np. Colodach) przykleić nakładki. Pozdrawiam.


Pisząc "nakładki" ma Pan na myśli wąskie paski dachówki?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Można jeszcze na te zamki przy pomocy kleju do dachówki (np. Colodach) przykleić nakładki. A co ta osłona osłania? Tak naprawdę trochę nieestetyczne haki. Czy 
> podbitką planujesz zasłonić spód rynien czyli dociągnąć ją do tej maskownicy? Ten system jest trochę nie dopracowany i nie gwarantuje szczelności. Pozdrawiam.


Widoczna osłona ma charakter czysto estetyczny. Nie wiem o co Panu chodzi z tą szczelnością. Rynny pod maskownicą są szczelne. Podbitką nie dojadę chyba do frontu rynien. Haki będą od spodu widoczne. Ale tak na marginesie, jak często stoimy pod okapem patrząc w górę na rynny?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście każdy ma prawo zamontować takie rynny jakie mu się podobają. Zapytałem z czystej ciekawości chcąc poznać przesłanki jakimi się kierowałaś dokonując wyboru. Ta rynna to rynna kryta stąd moje pytanie o podbitkę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

Finał robót dekarskich. Widok od frontu.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Finał robót dekarskich. Widok od frontu.


jaki masz kat nachylenia dachu?

----------


## wg39070

> jaki masz kat nachylenia dachu?


Kąt nachylenia wynosi 35 stopni, tak jak w projekcie.

----------


## wg39070

Widok od podwórka.

----------


## optymistka

Witam! Planuję zakup dachówki cementowej Braas bałtycka cisar. I tu mam problem z kolorem. Przeglądając blogi budowlane znalazłam dwóch inwestorów którzy twierdzą, że mają dachówkę bałtycką w kolorze antracyt (i faktycznie na zdjęciach tak to wygląda). Jednak w hurtowniach sprzedawcy mówią, że nie ma takiego koloru (jest grafit i czarny). Jeden ze sprzedawców stwierdził że antracyt to inaczej grafit. Mi antracyt bardziej przypomina czarny, natomiast braasowski grafit to bardziej przypomina szary. O co chodzi z tymi kolorami? Czy ma ktoś z Was czarną bałtycką na dachu? Jeśli tak to proszę o fotki.

----------


## Antymateria

Może komuś się przyda.

Koramic Actua 10 czerwona angoba na mijankę




Koramic Actua 10 czerwona angoba bez mijanki. Ekipa dała ciała pierwszego dnia i ułożyli bez mijanki, musieli to zmienić na mijankę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A to nie ustalali z Tobą wcześniej jaki ma być rodzaj krycia? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

> Może komuś się przyda.
> 
> Koramic Actua 10 czerwona angoba na mijankę
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koramic Actua 10 czerwona angoba bez mijanki. Ekipa dała ciała pierwszego dnia i ułożyli bez mijanki, musieli to zmienić na mijankę.


pokaż druga stronę :Smile:

----------


## Antymateria

> A to nie ustalali z Tobą wcześniej jaki ma być rodzaj krycia? Pozdrawiam.


Ustalali miesiąc temu przy deskowaniu i papowaniu. Potem pojechali na X innych dachów bo czekałem na dachówkę. Pamięć ludzka jest zawodna, a szef musiał mieć ciekawą minę jak dokopał się do palety dachówek gdzie były połówki.... wtedy go olśniło  :wink: 

Druga strona "się robi". Tam już będzie tylko na mijankę  :big tongue:  (mam nadzieję!). Jak będzie gotowe to wrzucę.

----------


## MD.

Mam wrażenie, że pierwsza wersja była bardziej równa niż na mijankę. Ale to może kwestia ujęcia. Też się zastanawiałem nad tą dachówką ale przygniotła mnie cena więc stanęło na orea 9.

----------


## wg39070

> Mam wrażenie, że pierwsza wersja była bardziej równa niż na mijankę. Ale to może kwestia ujęcia. Też się zastanawiałem nad tą dachówką ale przygniotła mnie cena więc stanęło na orea 9.


A czy jesteś kolego zadowolony z dachówki Orea 9? 
Ja właśnie ten model planowałem, ale sprzedawca mi odradzał ze względu na reklamacje klientów (krzywa).
Kupiłem Roben Bergamo (jak na zdjęciach powyżej) i muszę powiedzieć, że też zdarzają się krzywe. Mnie to nie zraża, nie składam żadnej reklamacji. 
Teraz widzę, iż krzywizny są przypadłością wszystkich płaskich dachówek, bez względu na producenta.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MD.

W porównaniu do innych dachówek Orea 9 nie wyróżnia się ani tym, że jest jakaś szczególnie krzywa ani tym, że jest szczególnie równa. Przy dobrym ułożeniu nie widać krzywych dachówek.

----------


## Antymateria

> Mam wrażenie, że pierwsza wersja była bardziej równa niż na mijankę. Ale to może kwestia ujęcia. Też się zastanawiałem nad tą dachówką ale przygniotła mnie cena więc stanęło na orea 9.


Też mam takie wrażenie. 

Co do ceny to jedna dachówka pełna Actua 10 5.41zł brutto/szt, połówki 50zł brutto/szt (!), dachówka wentylacyjna 60zł brutto/szt (!), gąsior 35zł brutto/szt.
Mam mały prosty dach (~165m) a cena i tak jest konkretna. Najważniejsze, że jestem zadowolony.

Jajo z dachem numer 2. Brakło 30 dachówek.... po świętach za jaja malowane sprzedawcę z hurtowni powieszę!!! Tak to jest jak się na kimś polega i zostawi się wyliczenia sprzedawcy. Nie przypilnowałem, zaufałem, że gość się zna, w końcu nie jeden dach policzył a tu trach - niespodzianka!

Mam dach z dziurą.... wkleję zdjęcie jak będę mógł.

----------


## Antymateria

Wrzucam kilka kolejnych zdjęć dachu w tym zdjęcia drugiej strony. Trochę po to żeby się pochwalić (budowa powinna cieszyć!), ale też po to żeby pokazać osobom zainteresowanym, że dachówka płaska jest trudna do ułożenia i nawet jeżeli są błędy - co widać na zdjęciach - dach wygląda moim zdaniem dobrze. Z bliska zawsze można zobaczyć nierówności.

Bałem się o to jak to wyjdzie bo ekipa to lokalnie Mietki i Józki co dachy układają (ale roboty mają dużo i chyba się sprawdzają). Morał taki - nie przejmujcie się, że będzie krzywo, dopóki nie ma rażących błędów w ułożeniu to powinno być ok. 

W dachu jest dziura bo brakło 30 dachówek - będzie uzupełnione do 2 tygodni.






Widok z drugiej strony z bliższa - tutaj widać nierówności.



Co nie zmienia faktu, że z dalsza wygląda to dla mnie ładnie i ok.

----------


## MD.

U mnie mniej więcej tak samo prezentuje się dach z daleka i bliska  :smile:

----------


## ŁukaszM

Witam, mam pytanie czy ta obróbka komina jest poprawna?

Czy ta ostatnia dachówka w rzędzie (zdjęcie z gąsiorami) ma być tak obniżona względem całego szeregu, czy też jest to zaniedbanie dekarzy? Przyznam, że tak jest w kilku miejscach na dachu.

Jeszcze jedna kwestia: co zrobić z tak porwaną taśmą kalenicową (ostatnie zdjęcie) - da się to jakoś połączyć, lub zalepić - czy też cała taśma do wymiany?

----------


## wg39070

> Witam, mam pytanie czy ta obróbka komina jest poprawna?
> 
> Czy ta ostatnia dachówka w rzędzie (zdjęcie z gąsiorami) ma być tak obniżona względem całego szeregu, czy też jest to zaniedbanie dekarzy? Przyznam, że tak jest w kilku miejscach na dachu.
> 
> Jeszcze jedna kwestia: co zrobić z tak porwaną taśmą kalenicową (ostatnie zdjęcie) - da się to jakoś połączyć, lub zalepić - czy też cała taśma do wymiany?


Zobacz zdjęcia mojego dachu w poście nr 3234. Obróbka komina u mnie jest zupełnie inna jak u Ciebie. Nie ma takiej folii czy czegoś tam jak w Twoim przypadku. Zwróć uwagę dekarzom na porządną obróbkę kominów, żeby nie było żadnych przecieków. Nie jestem fachowcem ale tą taśmę kalenicową też bym poprawił.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skąd te wątpliwości? Obróbka komina wykonana taśma ołowianą jest poprawna. Taśma kalenicowa jet tandetna stąd problem. Fragment uszkodzonej taśmy do wymiany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ŁukaszM

Dziękuję za opinię, w takim razie dosyłam jeszcze kilka zdjęć szczegółów jak i całego dachu. Dekarze chcą się rozliczać, a ja chce mieć pewność, czy wszystko ok, czy poza tą taśmą i obniżonymi dachówkami jest jeszcze coś ważnego do poprawy? 
Malowanie uszczerbków i docinek w koszu i wokół okien będzie w przyszłym tygodniu bo hurtownikowi nie doszła farba - tzw. angoba na zimno na czas, wtedy też podobno mają też wyrównać dachówki w koszach, tak aby się ze sobą licowały w jednej linii).

----------


## ŁukaszM

jeszcze kilka fotek:

----------


## ŁukaszM

i jeszcze kilka

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy coś Ci się nie podoba? Masz ładnie i dość starannie wykonany dach. Grają linie, gąsiory równiutko, wróblówka w okapie, okap i rynny poprawnie. Nawet nie wiem czy malować bo wygląda na to, że dachówka barwiona w masie. Ta taśma przy kominach to nie ołów lecz inny materiał być może Braas'a. Ewentualnie lekkie podszlifowanie dachówek pod oknami (lepiej ułożyłby się kołnierz)  ale to naprawdę drobiazg.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ŁukaszM

Jeszcze raz dziękuję Panie Andrzeju za opinię. Nie muszę chyba Panu słodzić, że jest Pan na tym forum jednym z najbardziej uznawanych profesjonalistów i nie ukrywam, że zwłaszcza na Pana opinię liczyłem w tym zakresie i się nie rozczarowałem  :smile:  . Wielkie dzięki. Co do tych dachówek przy oknach to coś z nimi jeszcze pokombinujemy, farbka zamówiona, więc dachówka choć rzeczywiście barwiona w masie (tak, to Braas  :smile:  to jednak będzie malowana.
Przy okazji spokojnych i radosnych Świąt życzę, Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tyssia87

Witam. mam problem dachowy zrobili nam daszek nad drzwiami który jest za nisko i pod złym kątem. Miało być 45stopni a jest 35stopni. Zrobili po swojemu bo powiedzieli ze jakby zrobili tak jak my cchemy to byłby problem z rynnami i że mamy za wysoką ściane kolankową (110cm)  Daszek wygląda okropnie!! Do tego wchodzi w okna z boku. Chca tam dac rynny jeszcze ale to wtedy jeszcze rynna bedzie wchodzić nam w okna. Kto ma rację?? Można dac daszek wyżej i zrobić tak żeby rynny nie wchodziły w okna??? czy musi tak już zostac? Jestem naprawde wściekła że tak to wyszło. Umawiali się z nami ze zrobią tak jak cchemy a jak przyjechalismy na budowie to stał juz daszek taki jaki im sie widzi. Co teraz? Ktoś pomoze??  :sad:

----------


## turalyon

Zostać tak nie może bo rynny bedziesz miała na oknach. Czy mozna wyżej? - też raczej nie bo tez bedzie to brzydko wyglądało. Jak dla mnie cało koncepcja jest zła - bo trzeba było 4 krokwie nad drzwiami zrobić dłuższe nad drzwiami i daszek byłby z przedłużonego dachu. Jak tak nie zrobiliście to teraz wydaje mi sie że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie daszek ale nie taki jak macie tylko w drugą stronę. Za mały macie dom by robic taki jak na zdjeciu

----------


## docent56

Ja zmniejszył bym kąt pochylenia daszku i lekko podniósł go do góry,tak by rynny były nad oknami.Kąt 45 stopni w daszkach nad wejściem to poroniony pomysł.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak się dzieje jak nie buduje się domu zgodnie z projektem. Podnosi się ściankę kolankową i cały budynek traci proporcje i do tego ten daszek na wejściem. Beznadzieja!  Nic się już z tym nie da zrobić. Trzeba podnieść daszek na wejściem o tyle aby rynny znalazły się minimum 10 cm nad oknami. To, że przenikną się dachy nie stanowi żadnego problemu chyba, że Twój wykonawca tego nie potrafi wykonać. Kąt pochylenia połaci tego daszku może być dowolny taki jaki Tobie się podoba. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

Co to ku...wa za moda z tym podnoszeniem ścianek kolankowych? Jak się ma projekt w dupie to później zostaje tylko forum! Powodzenia fschowcy!

----------


## wg39070

> Witam. mam problem dachowy zrobili nam daszek nad drzwiami który jest za nisko i pod złym kątem. Miało być 45stopni a jest 35stopni. Zrobili po swojemu bo powiedzieli ze 
> jakby zrobili tak jak my cchemy to byłby problem z rynnami i że mamy za wysoką ściane kolankową (110cm)  Daszek wygląda okropnie!! Do tego wchodzi w okna z boku. Chca tam dac rynny jeszcze ale to wtedy jeszcze rynna bedzie wchodzić nam w okna. Kto ma rację?? Można dac daszek wyżej i zrobić tak żeby rynny nie wchodziły w okna??? czy musi tak już zostac? Jestem naprawde wściekła że tak to wyszło. Umawiali się z nami ze zrobią tak jak cchemy a jak przyjechalismy na budowie to stał juz daszek taki jaki im sie widzi. Co teraz? Ktoś pomoze??


Proporcje zjebane na maksa.

----------


## maxb

> Tak się dzieje jak nie buduje się domu zgodnie z projektem. Podnosi się ściankę kolankową i cały budynek traci proporcje i do tego ten daszek na wejściem. Beznadzieja!  Nic się już z tym nie da zrobić. Trzeba podnieść daszek na wejściem o tyle aby rynny znalazły się minimum 10 cm nad oknami. To, że przenikną się dachy nie stanowi żadnego problemu chyba, że Twój wykonawca tego nie potrafi wykonać. Kąt pochylenia połaci tego daszku może być dowolny taki jaki Tobie się podoba. Pozdrawiam.


Patrząc na to zdjęcie mam takie wrażenie że polecieli po bandzie tak żeby się nie narobić. Jedyne rozwiązanie teraz to faktycznie podnieść rynny nad okna i wtedy szczyt małego daszku wejdzie w krokwie dużego  :smile:  Jestem ciekawy jak oni to obrobią skoro się uciekają do tak prowizorycznych metod w tak prostym miejscu.

----------


## tyssia87

akurat projekt nie był zmieniany, tak mieliśmy zaprojektowaną śc kolankową 110cm ale też z tego względu dach jest bardziej wysunięty żeby ściane kolankową trochę zakryć i też dlatego dach domu jest pod kątem 45stopni żeby szedł w dól - i tu wszystko wyglada dobrze, tylko ten daszek :/  Musza podnieść daszek na swój koszt ja za tą fuszerke płacić nie będę ale rynny dam gdzie indziej niz radzicie, nie dam ich obok okien jednak tylko na frocie, tam gdzie przyjdą filary bo jeszcze ich nie ma-oglądałam wczoraj takie realizacje nie wygląda to źle no albo wcale rynien nie damy na daszek-takie realizacje dzisiaj oglądałam. No nic zobaczymy jak wyjdzie, teraz wiem że kłąmali mówiąc że inaczej się nie da  :roll eyes:

----------


## aaby

Witajcie dachowicze!

Nasz projekt (Dobry 2 L z Domów z Wizją) leży w starostwie i właśnie otrzymaliśmy informację, że nie wyrażają zgody na antracytowy dach (mimo uzasadnień, mimo dokumentacji zdjęciowej - długa historia). Cały mój plan i wizualizacja legła w gruzach...
Uparliśmy się na płaską dachówkę i tu moje dwa pytania:
- czy ktoś z Was kojarzy płaską dachówkę ciemnobrązową prócz Braas Tegalit brąz kolonialny i Tondach Figaro angoba brązowa?
- czy natknęliście się - albo ktoś z Was ma - ciemnobrązową, płaską dachówkę?

Nie mogę znaleźć żadnego zdjęcia z realizacji prócz domekeryk na mojabudowa, ale tam jest raptem jedno zdjęcie kawałka dachu, a nie mogę nawiązać kontaktu z autorem, żeby poprosić o więcej zdjęć. 

Help!  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płaska inna dachówka to Smaragd Braas'a. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aaby

> Płaska inna dachówka to Smaragd Braas'a. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję  :smile:  
Trafiłam na nią ale nie przekonuje nas wizualnie. Ale bardzo ładne wykonanie  :smile: 
W ogóle bardzo ładny odcień brązu. Te wymienione przeze mną mają takie odcienie, że nie wiem jaka stolarka będzie do nich pasować :/
W ostateczności myślimy jeszcze o półpłaskiej, ale to już ostateczna ostateczność...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zwróć uwagę na fakt, że stolarka jest w ścianie pionowej i ma inną powłokę inny kąt padania promieni słonecznych, najprawdopodobniej oddzielał będzie je okap, który też rzuca cień. Nie szukałbym zgodności barw. Kolorystyka okien ważna z elewacją. Ja mam okna od wewnątrz białe na zewnątrz palisander. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kumien

To i mój. Dachówka Brass Turmalin Antracyt. Podbitka w kolorze sosny.

----------


## Jan P.

Przy garażu ściana powinna być ocieplona ciągle. A tak będzie mostek. Trzeba skrócić dolny dach o gr. ocieplenia. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do tego choć to Ytong szczyty za wysoko podmurowane (tak mi się wydaje). Rynny za wysoko i trochę za krótkie. Będzie kapać ze skrajnych dachówek. Piony też niezbyt stabilne - jeden już się wysunął ze sztucera. Wyłaz powinien być po drugiej stronie dachu. Samo krycie bardzo przyzwoicie wykonane. Można by sie pokusić o wykonanie kosza na nokach (na styk) ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy. W koszu zalega najprawdopodobniej jakiś kawałek dachówki. Twoje połacie dachu mają ponad 6 m długości a zatem na połaciach powinny się znaleźć dachówki wentylacyjne zamontowane w czwartym rzędzie od kalenicy po jednej w każdym polu na każdej połaci (np. na dachu nad garażem 16 szt.). Kontrłata na nadbitce powinna mieć grubość minimum 30 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kumien

> Przy garażu ściana powinna być ocieplona ciągle. A tak będzie mostek. Trzeba skrócić dolny dach o gr. ocieplenia. Jan


Co oznacza ocieplona ciągle? Pomiędzu częścią mieszkalną, a garażową mam odsuniętą dachówkę na grubość ocieplenia. Tak samo dach ma przestrzeń pomiędzy krokwią i silką na ocieplenie. Na moje oko wygląda to bardzo dobrze.




> Do tego choć to Ytong szczyty za wysoko podmurowane (tak mi się wydaje). Rynny za wysoko i trochę za krótkie. Będzie kapać ze skrajnych dachówek. Piony też niezbyt stabilne - jeden już się wysunął ze sztucera. Wyłaz powinien być po drugiej stronie dachu. Samo krycie bardzo przyzwoicie wykonane. Można by sie pokusić o wykonanie kosza na nokach (na styk) ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy. W koszu zalega najprawdopodobniej jakiś kawałek dachówki. Twoje połacie dachu mają ponad 6 m długości a zatem na połaciach powinny się znaleźć dachówki wentylacyjne zamontowane w czwartym rzędzie od kalenicy po jednej w każdym polu na każdej połaci (np. na dachu nad garażem 16 szt.). Kontrłata na nadbitce powinna mieć grubość minimum 30 mm. Pozdrawiam.


Co to jest pole w dachu? to jest ta przestrzeń pomiędzy krokwiami? Co do rynien to widzę, że wszystkie są tak zrobione, że ząbek z krańcówki jest poza rynną. Rozumiem, że to błąd i powinienem wymagać od wykonawcy poprawki? Odnośnie wyłazu to jest w dobrym miejscu. Muszą zostać obsłużone dwa kominy i szukaliśmy lepszego rozwiązania, ale nie udało się.

----------


## Jan P.

Na zdjęciu widać, że rynna jest przy samej ścianie. Jan

----------


## turalyon

Chodzi o ścianę domu od strony garażu. Widać wyraźnie że dach od garażu dochodzi do ściany od domu. A powinna być tam np przerwa na 15 czy 20cm - zależy ile styropianu tam przewidujesz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ..Co to jest pole w dachu?


Tak to przestrzeń pomiędzy kontrłatami a z reguły one leżą na krokwiach więc można to tak interpretować. Przyjrzałem się stercie gruzu przed Twoim domem. Ściany nie są z Ytonga a Silki czyli masz dość spore mostki na szczytach i na styku z dachem garażu. Masz garaż na dwa samochody a oszczędzasz na wyłazie jakieś 300,-? Te dwa kominki wentylacyjne są bardzo blisko kosza. Raz, że mogą być  mało skuteczne zimą  a drugie mogą ulec uszkodzeniu. Można je wystawić tuż pod kalenicą w tym samym polu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kumien

> Chodzi o ścianę domu od strony garażu. Widać wyraźnie że dach od garażu dochodzi do ściany od domu. A powinna być tam np przerwa na 15 czy 20cm - zależy ile styropianu tam przewidujesz





> Na zdjęciu widać, że rynna jest przy samej ścianie. Jan


Zapomniałem dołączyć zdjęcia do wcześniejszej odpowiedzi. Nadrabiam zaległości. Rynna jak i dachówka nie dochodzi do ściany.






> Tak to przestrzeń pomiędzy kontrłatami a z reguły one leżą na krokwiach więc można to tak interpretować. Przyjrzałem się stercie gruzu przed Twoim domem. Ściany nie są z Ytonga a Silki czyli masz dość spore mostki na szczytach i na styku z dachem garażu. Masz garaż na dwa samochody a oszczędzasz na wyłazie jakieś 300,-? Te dwa kominki wentylacyjne są bardzo blisko kosza. Raz, że mogą być  mało skuteczne zimą  a drugie mogą ulec uszkodzeniu. Można je wystawić tuż pod kalenicą w tym samym polu. Pozdrawiam.


Co ma oszczędzanie na wyłazie? Dwa kominy zostały zaprojektowane przez architekta w taki sposób, więc nie kwestionowałem takiego posunięcia. Dlaczego też komin może ulec uszkodzeniu? Dołączę kilka zdjęć, które może rozjaśnią sprawę.



Na zdjęciach można zobaczyć rynny i każdy kończy się przed "zębem" dachówki brzegowej. Czy to jest błąd?

PS. Dzięki za wykrycie mostków cieplnych na szczytach. Sprawdziłem i projekt totalnie olewa ich ocieplenie i są na równi z krokwiami, więc wykonawca jest kryty.

----------


## ww_

paroizolacjastyropianhydroizolacja pcvgeowłókninażwir, żeby nie odleciało

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dlaczego też komin może ulec uszkodzeniu?


  Nie komin a kominki wentylacyjne. Natomiast ani wykonawca ani kierownik budowy nie są kryci jeżeli chodzi o mostki na szczytach. Wada projektu nie zwalnia z myślenia. A jakby np. w projekcie w  wieńcu nie było zbrojenia to by wylali wieniec bez zbrojenia. Natomiast okap masz nie skończony lub wadliwie wykonany. Folia wstępnego krycia nie dochodzi do końca nadbitki (i dobrze), tam powinna znaleźć się obróbka odprowadzająca skropliny za nadbitkę. Powinna się tam również znaleźć perforowana taśma lub siatka osłaniająca wlot powietrza bo inaczej drobne ptaki przybędą w gości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Pozostaje obciąć to wystające drewno.Jan

----------


## siefinpird

Moj dach jest juz niemal skończony.. pozostąła drobna kosmetyka i instalacja kominów... Jednen Dualinox z firmy Pujoult bedize odprowadzał spaliny z kominka akumulacyjnego a drugi Viessmannowski bedzie odprowadzał spaliny z pieca koncesacyjnego tej samej firmy..


Niepokoja mnie tylko te dachówki ktore wykladają jakby były krzywo ułozone.. A moze to normalne???  nieiwem..,

Pozdrawiam







PS aha moja dachówka to ROBEN PIEMONT ANTRACYT ANGOBA

----------


## kamil2k3

Hej, apropo tego robena bo wygląda na zdjęciach całkiem ładnie i sam o tym modelu myślę nie narzekali u Ciebie dekarze że jest krzywy itp ?
Jak chodziłem po hurtowniach w kilku odradzali że właśnie bardzo krzywy do tego zbyt chudy jest roben tak wiem to tylko marketing każdy ciągnie byle swoje sprzedać dlatego pytam jak to na Twoje oko wygląda ?
Na zdjęciach jak dla mnie całkiem przyzwoicie.

----------


## siefinpird

w rzeczywistosci faktyczniw wyglada bardzo łądnie.. Opinia dekarzy była jedna... banale do układania.. nie wiem na czym ta banalnosc polega.. no ale taka było ich zdanie o tych dachówkach...


O tym że rzekomo są krzywe nie było ani słowa.. Ja tez wcześniej przed wyvorem tych dachówek nie spotkalem sie z opiniami jakoby ich wada była nadmierna krzywizna. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo ładnie wykonany dach. Starannie wypracowane taśmy i ołów. Równo położone gąsiory. Pedantycznie wykonane obróbki szczytów, równiutko rozmieszczone wkręty. Poprawnie zamontowana ława kominiarska. Starannie obrobione okna. Wszystko bardzo OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## siefinpird

> Bardzo ładnie wykonany dach. Starannie wypracowane taśmy i ołów. Równo położone gąsiory. Pedantycznie wykonane obróbki szczytów, równiutko rozmieszczone wkręty. Poprawnie zamontowana ława kominiarska. Starannie obrobione okna. Wszystko bardzo OK. Pozdrawiam.




jeżeli to mnie dotyczyło - dziękuje bardzo za tą opinię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście dotyczyło to Twojego dachu. Warto polecać takie firmy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edzia1992

Dzień dobry wszystkim,

czy ktoś z forumowiczów może pochwalić się dachówką coramic optima? najlepiej w kolorze łupka, bardzo chcielibyśmy zobaczyć taki daszek na żywo. Mieszkamy w województwie dolnośląskim. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## EwaDom

Witam to mój dach z dachówki płaskiej. Proszę o opinie

----------


## EwaDom

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...B8mw4MzwZQaQUD

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...OFTX9SqzoO7FIH

----------


## CZARNY.

MH piano , głęboka czerń , rynny obróbki anthra zinc

----------


## EwaDom

Witam mój dach dachówka płaska Creaton Domino. Proszę o opinie

----------


## EwaDom

jeszcze jedno zdjęcie z drugiej strony

----------


## awieuro

płaska bez szczytowych

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co klasa, to klasa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## awieuro

Jak dachówka 1 klasa to jakoś idzie :wink:

----------


## Edzia1992

> Witam mój dach dachówka płaska Creaton Domino. Proszę o opinie


jaki to kolor?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> płaska bez szczytowych


ładnie....co to za dachówka i najważniejsze kto ją kładł? (pięknie)

----------


## Busters

Mam pytanie odnośnie poprawnego wykonania okapu/pasa nadrynnowego. Na zdjęciu poniżej dach zrobiony przez mojego majstra.
Deska czołowa jest lekko podniesiona przy niej jest łata na której zostanie zamontowany pas nadrynnowy (nie ma jeszcze blachy) a na niego wywinięta będzie membrama.
Czy jeśli na blachę pasa nadrynnowego dojdzie jeszcze wróblówka to ostatnia dachówka nie będzie miała innego kata niż reszta dachu?
Na moje oko będzie ona leżała bardziej płasko.. to jest błąd czy tak sie robi?

----------


## aaby

*awieuro*, pięknie położona! 
To Kapstadt?

----------


## greg11

Witam 
Jestem już jakiś czas po odbiorze dachu i po ostatnich deszczach kiedy przemyło dachówki uwidoczniły się takie jasne ślady, plamy  jedne bardziej widoczne drugie mniej. Czy te ślady zęjda  z czasem, próbowałem przemyć je w jednym miejscu woda ale nic to nie dało  poza tym jak zmoczyłem woda dane miejsce to ślad ginie aż do wyschnięcia dachowki - wyglada to tak jakby zewnętrzna warstwa była uszkodzona.  Dachówki sa firmy Braas.
Czy to z czasem zejdzie i czy lepiej to od razu  reklamować.

----------


## Xesxpox

że firmy brass to za mało- co to za dachówka? ceramiczna/ betonowa? jak betonowa to z powłoką cisar czy zwykła?

----------


## awieuro

> *awieuro*, pięknie położona! 
> To Kapstadt?


Piano

----------


## jureekknapik

Bardzo ładnie to wyszło *awieuro*

----------


## greg11

Dachówka betonowa  - celtycka grafitowa.

----------


## Efia

proszę o usunięcie.

----------


## vabien23

EURONIT KAPSTADT - kto ma niech się pochwali zdjęciem  :smile:  !!!!!!!!!!!! proszę również o opinię na temat tej dachówki

----------


## baps

> EURONIT KAPSTADT - kto ma niech się pochwali zdjęciem  !!!!!!!!!!!! proszę również o opinię na temat tej dachówki


Kilka dni temu odpowiedziałem na podobne pytanie w wątku o dachówkach Euronit. Są tam też zdjęcia.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7165503

----------


## vabien23

BAPS- dzięki, fajnie się prezentuje  :smile:  szkoda, ze zdjęcia robione z daleka. Ustawialiście dachówkę "na mijankę" jak masz jakies nowe foty z bliska to proszę wrzuć na forum  :smile: 

Moze ktoś jeszcze ma tą dachówkę????

----------


## baps

Wrzuciłem kilka zdjęć w wątku o dachówkach Euronit. Dom pod lasem, dachówka leży 5 lat, nic się z nią nie dzieje, mchem nie porasta. Jedna połać wystawiona na wschód, druga na zachód. Mieszkamy na wsi więc jak pylą zboża albo kurzy się podczas prac w polu to się trochę brudzi. Szczególnie pyłki dobrze widać. Jednak jak popada to brud się zmywa, trochę gorzej od czoła dachówki.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7176534

----------


## piotrek0m

W wyniku działania porywistego wiatru wzruszyło się i poprzesuwało kilka dachówek. Czy to wynik niewystarczającego przymocowania? Ekipa która mi ten dach 2 lata tamu budowała była całkiem solida. Pytanie czy w tym miejscu popełnili błąd dając za mało spinek, czy może takie zjawisko w pewnych warunkach pogodowych może po prostu wystąpić? Fakt, że żadna dachówka nie spadła i wystarczy je poprzesuwać ręcznie, ale może przy okazji dołożyć więcej spinek?

----------


## turalyon

Dachówkę ceramiczną ruszyło? Toż u mnie w górach halniaki są 10 razy w roku po 100km/h i nic się nie dzieje, mimo iż sąsiadom papa z dachu zlatuje. To nie wina braku spinek - u nas mało kto ma w ogóle i też się nic nie dzieje. Jakoś ci sie wiatr pod dachówkę dostał. Jak byś spinek nie miał to dachówka by poleciała

----------


## Ivonex

> Płaska inna dachówka to Smaragd Braas'a. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


 Witam Znawcę tematu  :smile:   A jaki był to kolor dachówki, wpadający w brąz czy brązowy? Bo rynny brązowe...

Co sądzisz o brązie w Braas Turmalin antracyt angoba? Widziałam sporo realizacji i ten antracyt tak się mieni, że żadne rynny nie pasowały (ani grafit, ani czarne, itd), więc zastanawiamy się jak by to było, gdyby do tego Turmalina dać rynny i stolarkę w b. ciemnym brązie? A stolarka ma być w "dąb bagienny", czyli taki brąz wpadający w czerń...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dachówka Smaragd była w kolorze tekowym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adaxis

*Panie Andrzeju i Inni znawcy sztuki dachowej*: co sądzicie o układaniu dachówki gładkiej (Plano, Turmalin) bez mijanki, jedna pod drugą. Widzieliśmy taki dach i wyglądał bardzo oryginalnie, ale czy takie ułożenie nie wpłynie na szczelność i solidność mocowania dachówek? Wydaje się, że w takiej metodzie można by zrezygnować z zamawiania drogich połówek -b. proszę o opinię i z góry dziękuję!  :smile:

----------


## werka878

Witam
Projekt Driada 3 rozciagnieta prawie do Driada 6  :bash: 
Dach ok 400m dachowka Braas Turmalin kolor szary krysztal kladziona bez mijanki. Pas pod i nad rynnowy alu czarny , rynny czarne galeco  :bye: 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ivonex

werka878 -super układanka, aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że dachówka prezentuje się lepiej na mniejszych dachach. Co zdecydowało, że czarne rynny?  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku dachów kopertowych nie ma potrzeby zamawiania połówek. Przy dachach dwuspadowych jak nie stosujemy dachówek skrajnych również nie ma potrzeby zamawiania połówek. Dachówką płaską można wykonać wykonać krycie bez przesunięcia, z przesunięciem symetrycznym o połowę, z przesunięciem niesymetrycznym ale regularnym oraz krycie "na dziko" (dowolne przesunięcia w poziomych rzędach). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## werka878

> werka878 -super układanka, aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że dachówka prezentuje się lepiej na mniejszych dachach. Co zdecydowało, że czarne rynny?


Braas turmalin  w kolorze szary krysztal w zaleznosci pod jakim katem patrzymy raz jest b.ciemny a raz przybiera wrecz stalowy odcien (ma b duzo brokatu w lakierze) a rynny grafitowe na sloneczku niestety robia sie mocno szare i troszke za jasne. Jesli chodzi o ulozenie bez mijanki to jest mniej zamiesznia na dachu i wyglada moim zdaniem nowoczesniej?. A co do szczelnosci to po kilkudniowych opadach na poddaszu suchutko :smile:  Dachoweczka jest prosta jak strzala tylko pilnowac dekarzy aby laty byly wypoziomowane z czym jest czesto problem a pozniej placz ze dachowka krzywa :eek:

----------


## Ivonex

> ... rynny grafitowe na sloneczku niestety robia sie mocno szare i troszke za jasne. Jesli chodzi o ulozenie bez mijanki to jest mniej zamiesznia na dachu i wyglada moim zdaniem nowoczesniej...


 Gratulacje, wygląda super. Masz deskowanie? Łaty 4x5? My mamy dach prosty i 2 jaskółki. Rozumiem, że przy takim układaniu dachówki szczytowe wystarczą tylko pełne. Ale nie widzę wyłazu i żadnego stojaka dla kominiarza -da radę? Szukamy rynien w b. ciemnym graficie -zobaczymy.

----------


## trais

> MH piano , głęboka czerń , rynny obróbki anthra zinc 
> Załącznik 357580Załącznik 357581



Mam to samo. Ravensberger gleboka czeren i athra vm zinc. Idealna PARA!!

----------


## vabien23

U nas dekarze skończyli dach nad garażem -- jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektu  :smile:  dachówka płąska Orea9 Koramica, antracyt angoba - Polecamy

----------


## Agnes16

> w rzeczywistosci faktyczniw wyglada bardzo łądnie.. Opinia dekarzy była jedna... banale do układania.. nie wiem na czym ta banalnosc polega.. no ale taka było ich zdanie o tych dachówkach...
> 
> 
> O tym że rzekomo są krzywe nie było ani słowa.. Ja tez wcześniej przed wyvorem tych dachówek nie spotkalem sie z opiniami jakoby ich wada była nadmierna krzywizna. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam

czy mogę prosić o namiar na firmę od dachu ?

----------


## Sorc

Witam, całość dachu pokryta Creaton Titania czarna glazura.



Proszę o pomoc czy macie jakiś pomysł na poprawienie wizerunku niektórych szczegółów ? kąt nachylenia 22'


Chodzi o wywinięcie taśmy, czy jest pomysł na kosmetykę ?  :wink: 
Druga sprawa to ten gąsior odstający

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Sorc

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/01835416d856b4e2
Ten trójnik coś nie tego...
http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b87a97dce1402e45 
a tu kosz

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, całość dachu pokryta Creaton Titania czarna glazura.
> 
> Załącznik 365597Załącznik 365598
> 
> Proszę o pomoc czy macie jakiś pomysł na poprawienie wizerunku niektórych szczegółów ? kąt nachylenia 22'
> 
> Załącznik 365599Załącznik 365600Załącznik 365601
> Chodzi o wywinięcie taśmy, czy jest pomysł na kosmetykę ? 
> Druga sprawa to ten gąsior odstający
> ...


Weź człowieku w ramach gwarancji zazadaj rozebrania tego dachu i wykonania tak jak należy.
To jest nie do przyjęcia.

Mało było rozumku w głowie rzucając się na inwestycję pt.tytułem dom to masz teraz lody na patyku  :big grin: 

Z ludzkiego poglądu żal mi ale żal mija jak widzi się że bezmozg robi kretynstwo bo taką ma naturę od urodzenia  :wink:

----------


## Sorc

To prosiłbym o porady jak dane uszczerbki naprawić (żebym miał argumenty do dyskusji), to ,że wyglądają te elementy źle to już widzę :/




> Mało było rozumku w głowie rzucając się na inwestycję pt.tytułem dom to masz teraz lody na patyku


Rozumku jest dużo, niekoniecznie musze znać się na układaniu dachu, jeśli masz rzucać mięsem to nie pisz nic

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trójnik jest OK. Nigdy nie będzie idealnie przylegał. Można go jeszcze trochę podszlifować. Jedyna sprawa to odpowiednie docięcie i doszlifowanie gąsiora schodzącego z krótkiej narożnej na niższą kalenicę. Rynny trochę za niosko ale to drobiazg a generalnie  wszystko OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sorc

> Jedyna sprawa to odpowiednie docięcie i doszlifowanie gąsiora schodzącego z krótkiej narożnej na niższą kalenicę. Rynny trochę za niosko ale to drobiazg a generalnie  wszystko OK. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki ! majster próbował dociąć ale było gorzej, może od dołu możnaby taki grzebyk podciąć żeby lepiej się położył na tej niższej kalenicy ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

On musi być dłuższy a jego wpasowanie może zabrać nawet dwie godziny i pierwsza próba może być nieudana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

> Witam, całość dachu pokryta Creaton Titania czarna glazura.
> 
> Załącznik 365597Załącznik 365598
> 
> Proszę o pomoc czy macie jakiś pomysł na poprawienie wizerunku niektórych szczegółów ? kąt nachylenia 22'
> 
> Załącznik 365599Załącznik 365600Załącznik 365601
> Chodzi o wywinięcie taśmy, czy jest pomysł na kosmetykę ? 
> Druga sprawa to ten gąsior odstający
> ...



Jakie orynnowanie wybrales???

----------


## Kamil30cm

Na taśmie pod gąsior zaoszczędziłeś, ale nie miej pretensji do dekarzy jak po zimie on się odklei...  Gdy mi ten vent roll za 5zł/mb przywożą na budowę od razu informuje inwestora że to największy bubel jaki produkują. Nie wiem dlaczego hurtownie takie coś sprzedają, dla mnie jest to nie do przyjęcia i dlatego polecam FigaRoll, fakt że kosztuje 30zł/mb ale jak dla mnie jest warta swojej ceny.

----------


## Sorc

> Jakie orynnowanie wybrales???


skręcane z arkuszy saab, 140/100 


@Kamil niestety aż tak się nie znam, zamowiłem taką jaką zapisał dekarz, obym miał więcej szczęścia z nią
@Andrzeju - dekarz poradził sobie z efektem (mnie i co ważniejsze żony), przy trzecim gąsiorze się udało, bardzo dziękuje

----------


## dave88

> Weź człowieku w ramach gwarancji zazadaj rozebrania tego dachu i wykonania tak jak należy.
> To jest nie do przyjęcia.
> 
> Mało było rozumku w głowie rzucając się na inwestycję pt.tytułem dom to masz teraz lody na patyku 
> 
> Z ludzkiego poglądu żal mi ale żal mija jak widzi się że bezmozg robi kretynstwo bo taką ma naturę od urodzenia


człowieku trochę kultury jak się odzywasz do drugiego...to że Ty jesteś chamem to nie znaczy że chamsko masz odzywać się do innych...przeglądam to forum od jakiegoś czasu i zauważyłem że tylko Twoje wypowiedzi są takie wyśmiewcze i obrażające innych...potrafisz czasem napisać coś mądrego a nie tylko krytykować i zjechać innych czy raczej na wsi Cię tego nie nauczyli ?

----------


## Busters

Podpowiedzcie.. mam problem z gasiorem. Chodzi o ten ukosny gasior po lewej stronie. Byl juz lekko dopasowywany ale troche mi nie lezy jego wyglad.
Jest troszke wyzej niz ten ponizej. Tylko, ze zeby go dac nizej trzebaby go podciac od dolu bo blokuje go dachowka i teraz pytanie co lepsze podciac go od dolu tak zeby oparl sie nizej na dachowce? Czy zostawic jak jest (zostaje dziura od gory ktora jest obecnie zakitowana) ?




Z daleka tego nie widac, ale stojac pod dachem jest to troche niedopasowane

----------


## Piotr Zaborniak

A oto dzieło moich dekarzy... Proszę o podpowiedź, czy coś z tym można zrobić....

----------


## Jan P.

Teraz tylko szersza taśma. Jan

----------


## MD.

Fatalnie to wygląda.

----------


## [email protected]

Chce na swoim dachu również położyć revive Czy mógłbyś przesłać zdjęcia Twojego dachu bo te tutaj są już zdjęte z serwera Będę wdzięczny bardzo

----------


## jarekpolak

No to pokazuję mój dach

----------


## awieuro

Jaką funkcję pełnią tu rynny?

----------


## wg39070

> No to pokazuję mój dach


Przy mini deszczu, woda do tych rynien spłynie, przy ciut większym - ominie. Więc po co rynny w tym przypadku w ogóle?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Generalnie dach pokryty bardzo przyzwoicie natomiast zabrakło trochę wiedzy przy wykonaniu okapu. To dość nagminny błąd. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

hehehe. Dobre są te spostrzeżenia wasze uwagi. Pas nadrynnowy w norwegi 18cm jest standardem i należy się zbliżać jak najbardziej to tego wymiaru a tutaj takie odzywki tych co wiedzą lepiej niż ludzie, którzy wypuścili instrukcje i normyi dla dekarzy ale cóż POLSKA - jak ktoś ma inaczej niż ty - ma źle. Niestety nie ma mnie w domu a jak wrócę to będzie zima ale postaram się tutaj pokazać, że lejąc z węża ogrodowego po dachu, cała woda trafia do rynny. Zakładajcie swoje rynny nawet wyżej niż dachówka a później śnieg wszystko oberwie i tak. Andrzeju powtarzam enty raz: Nie krytykuj wszystkiego tylko po to aby pokazać swoją wyższość bo nie tylko Ty jeden na świecie potrafisz robić coś na dachu.

----------


## drapek

*jarekpolak* - jakoś mi również nie chce mi się wierzyć że duża ilość wody wpadnie do tej rynny, ale czekam na filmik  :wink:  Może grawitacja i inne prawa fizyki u Ciebie działają inaczej  :wink: 
widzę że jesteś kolejnym z "zakochanych w norwegi" i których działania stawiasz za wzór - żebyś się kiedyś na tym nie przejechał...  :wink:

----------


## jarekpolak

Nie zakochałem się w norwegi jednak skoro pracuję tutaj i znam tutejsze normy to je stosuję i nie wypowiadam się na temat polskich bo takowych nie znam. Tutaj prawie wszystkie nowe dachy mają pas nadrynnowy zbliżony do 18cm a nierzadko i 22cm i jakoś woda trafia do rynny a przy oberwaniu chmury mam w dupie czy w ciągu tych kilku minut część wody przeleci poza rynną bo i tak całe ściany są upier.. od wody.
Najpierw proszę zrobić taki domowy test i zobaczyć w jaki sposób woda spływa do ryny z blachy a w jaki z dachówki i zobaczycie diametralną różnicę. ścieka po przodzie dachówki i w sumie zaczyna lecieć pionowo (jak wszystko co spada) prędzej niż z cienkiej na końcu blachy.

----------


## kamil2k3

A ja tam chętnie wysłucham krytyki co jest, źle i co należało by poprawić ?

----------


## jarekpolak

rynna w górnym punkcie równo lub nieco wyżej niż połać, więc nie usłyszysz krytyki  :big grin:  Woda trafi co do kropelki.

----------


## bebson

To mój pierwszy post więc witam serdecznie wszystkie kłębki nerwów  :wink:  Wrzucam pod ocenę swój dach, wszelkie opinie bardzo mile widziane, jeśli potrzeba dorzucę więcej zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Jarekpolak , ja to bardziej ogólnie o całym dachu myślałem jak wyszedł, że chętnie wysłucham.
Okap w najwyższym punkcie jest jakieś 2 cm poniżej w najniższym około 4 cm od lini połaci dachu.
Wiadomo, że zawsze coś tam spadnie szczególnie przy ulewie ale to już nie ważne jak leje to i tak wszystko mokre.
Czekam na opinie co tym dachu myślicie tzn głównie o wykonanie kolor czy kształt mogą się nie podobać

----------


## jarekpolak

*kamil2k3*  ogólnie dach wygląda fajnie. Idealnie prosty. od razu widać, że na wiązarach.
*bebson*  Dach fajnie zrobiony tylko za chwilę usłyszysz "ku czemu ma służyć ta rynna?"
Niektórzy nie rozumieją, że każde ciało spadające nawet po rzucie poziomym spada po paraboli a nie łuku a do chodzi opór powietrza i lepkość do przodu dachówki. Juz nie wiem jak prościej to wytłumaczyć.

----------


## bebson

Dodaję jeszcze kilka fotek z wcześniejszego etapu prac. Jak dla mnie laika wyszło ślicznie..

----------


## jarekpolak

Nowa zabawka w firmie. Jeśli macie dostęp do drona to wrzucajcie zdjęcia z lotu ptaka. Super to wygląda. Wrzucę zdjęcie dachu, który ostatnio skończyłem.

----------


## trais

Panowie, 

Laik prosi o ocenę dachu, powiększcie zdjęcia widać według mnie nierówności. Co poprawić i jak?

Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## moje marzenie Z101

Witam wszystkich bardzo ciepło 
Jestem tu nowa i to mój pierwszy wpis na tym forum
Mam dylemat a mianowicie 
Kupiłam projekt domu z101 lh+  ale dokupiłam garaż i teraz wygląda jak projekt  z101gl 

W projekcie ściana kolankowa jest nierówna - zdjęcie 


  1. Chcemy wyrównać z każdej strony na 1,10 lub 1,20 - dach symetryczny 
Na co trzeba zwócić uwagę przy takich zmianach ??

 2. Wg projektu nasze krokwie mają 6x20 chcemy zmienić na 8x20 ze względu na dachówkę ceramiczną - czy to dobra zmiana??


 3. Kolejne pyt dotyczy deskowania ??? Planujemy na ten rok zrobić więźbę, deskowanie i papa a na przyszły położyć dachówkę 
Słyszałam,że nie powinno się deskować pod dachówkę ??  Jakie są wasze doświadczenia ??

Nasz dach wg pierwotnego projektu wygląda tak 


 4. Chcemy zrobić zadaszenie również nad tarasem 
Pyt o ile wyciągnąć krokwie by dach wyglądał w ten sposób  ??


Nie chciałabym by mój dach w efekcie końcowym wyglądał w ten sposób 


Jestem zupełnym laikiem jeśli chodzi o dachy 
Dlatego zwracam się o pomoc do Was 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## moje marzenie Z101

Chodzi mi o to,że jak podniosę ściankę kolankową to mój dom z dachem  może wyglądać jakby miał małą za ciasną czapeczkę 
Nie chciałabym takiego efektu

----------


## Jan P.

Deskuj. Ktoś Ci głupot  naopowiadał. Jan

----------


## jarekpolak

> Panowie, 
> 
> Laik prosi o ocenę dachu, powiększcie zdjęcia widać według mnie nierówności. Co poprawić i jak?
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc


Z wysokich gór pochodzisz? Ewidentnie wiał halny podczas układania dachówki  :tongue:

----------


## trais

Dziekuje. Za informacje. 

Mazowieckie ale wiatr byl hihihi beda poprawiac

----------


## jarekpolak

> Dziekuje. Za informacje. 
> 
> Mazowieckie ale wiatr byl hihihi beda poprawiac


Koniecznie, tylko szkoda, że już rusztowanie ściągnęli.

----------


## trais

To jak to teraz nalezy poprawic??? Maja chodzic po dachowce i sciagac zle ulozone pasy???

To jest wina dachowki czy zlego ulozenia????

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Z101

po co kupiłeś projekt, który chcesz tak mocno zmienić? Bez sensu, to będzie zupełnie inny dom.
Masz ścianka kolankową 40 cm i 80 cm i chcesz ją wyrównać do 110 cm, to będzie miał właśnie taki dach jak na zdjeciu.
ZMiana wysokości ścianki kolankowej, zmiana więźby, to zmiana wieńca, może stropu itp = bardzo poważne zmiany i zapłacisz więcej za adaptacje niż za projekt.
Ten dom z obrazka nr 4 na pewno nie ma tak wysokiej ścianki kolankowej i ma 45 stopni a nie 40.
Pamiętaj, że wysokość ściank kolankowej na 110, 120 cm oznacz też, że okna połaciowe będą na wysokości 160-170 cm

----------


## jarekpolak

> To jak to teraz nalezy poprawic??? Maja chodzic po dachowce i sciagac zle ulozone pasy???
> 
> To jest wina dachowki czy zlego ulozenia????


Dachówka może wyjść krzywa już z produkcji jednak na tej dachówce byś tego nawet nie zauważył. Ewidentnie krzywo ułożona a co z łatami to nie wiem. Jeśli dadzą radę to mogą wyrównać bez zdejmowania dachu jednak nie wiem czy będą potrafili skoro takiego bałaganu narobili... Znam dwóch ludzi którzy nie ułożą dachówki bez łaty 2,50m więc skoro Twoi dekarze również są początkujący to powinni czegoś używać do prostowania linijek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Co poprawić i jak?


Drobna choć istotna wada estetyczna. Dość prosta do poprawienia o ile dachówki nie były mocowane wkrętami. Tak się czasami dzieje jak dach nie jest wytrasowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

Nie byly mocowane wkretami tylko gosiary.

Co to znaczy dach wytrasowany?(wypoziomowany)!

----------


## trais

> Dachowki nie byly mocowane wkretami, tylko gosiary takimi blaszkami mocowali!
> 
> Co to znaczy dach wytrasowany?(wypoziomowany)!


Z tel nie moge edytowac wiadomosci sry.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Nie byly mocowane wkretami tylko gosiary.
> 
> Co to znaczy dach wytrasowany?(wypoziomowany)!


Nie chodziłeś na matme? 
żródło wikipedia: *Trasowanie – czynność polegająca na wyznaczaniu jakiejś drogi, linii*
u Ciebie chodziło o wyznaczenie linii układania dachówki prostopadłych do okapu, tylko przy takim dachu, a tym bardziej takiej dachówce nie ma najmniejszej potrzeby trasowania.

----------


## trais

A te linie to zylkami mam wyznaczyc czy jest jakis sposob na to.???

----------


## jarekpolak

> A te linie to zylkami mam wyznaczyc czy jest jakis sposob na to.???


nie musisz wyznaczać. Dekarz widzi czy dachówki układają się równo czy robią się zęby ale jeśli chcesz to wyznacz 90 stopni od pierwszej łaty i rysuj w bok o określoną liczbe dachówek w zależności po ile układasz. Możesz na każdej tylko nie wiem po co w ogóle.

----------


## trais

O dziekuje. Jutro jade na budowe podobno poprawili zerkne i wrzuce relacje photo.! :wink:  thx

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...przy takim dachu, a tym bardziej takiej dachówce nie ma najmniejszej potrzeby trasowania.


W tym konkretnym przypadku życie pokazało czym skutkuje brak trasowania dachu.
Ja trasuje zawsze bo to ułatwia pracę. Umożliwia wygodne wykonanie obróbek kominów, okien, koszy czy naroży. Oczywiście nie ma takiego obowiązku i każdy dekarz może robić tak jak uważa za stosowne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

To raz jeszcze. Zdjecia wrzuc w niedziele ale

Dzisiaj bylem na budowie i rozmawialem z dekarzami. I tak jak stoje z daleka patrzac ala od gory na dach to jest krzywo ale jak podejde blizej i patrze na grzybki (noski) to sa w jednej linii mega rowno. Dekarz mowi ze 6h z lata chodzil po dachu i sprawdzal wszystko jest rowno...

Nosz kur... i badz tera madry. Zdjecia w njedziele

----------


## jarekpolak

To może my mamy problemy ze wzrokiem i to co proste dla nas jest krzywe - nie wiem. 
Można z łatą chodzić 5 dni i wszystko może być krzywo, ale można również jej nie używać a dachówkę położyć prosto. Nierówności pionowych linijek bardziej widać od góry, więc jeśli od góry jest w porządku to od dołu powinno być lepiej.
Jeśli taki efekt Cię zadowala to podaj dłoń dekarzowi i zapłać za pracę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Panie Andrzeju mam prośbę, proszę powiedzieć jak prawidłowo powinien wyglądać przekrój dachu kryty gontem bitumicznym? Wiem, że nie jest Pan zwolennikien takiego krycia, ale ze względów ekonomicznych mój przyjaciel zdecydował się właśnie na takie rozwiązanie.
Czy na deskowanie idzie bezpośrednio gont, co z folią wiatroszczelną?
Szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną oczywiście będzie.
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## jarekpolak

Jest "nowa" metoda takiego krycia z zastosowaniem membrany wiatroszczelnej. 
Krokiew
Membrana
Kantówka wysokości 3-5cm
Deskowanie
Papa wstępego krycia
Gont
Przynajmniej tu gdzie pracuje tak się robi od kilku lat.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak się robi bo lobby producentów folii chce za wszelką cenę sprzedawać swoje produkty. Folia w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. W szczelinie wentylacyjnej o takim przekroju występują przepływy laminarne a nie burzliwe a do tego jeszcze dławione. Nie występuje zatem zjawisko tzw. "wywiewania ciepła"  z warstwy izolacji cieplnej a co zatem idzie nie ma potrzeby montowania żadnej wiatroizolacji.  Taką wiatroizolację stosuje się na ścianach domów o konstrukcji szkieletowej. Można by się zatem pokusić o jej montaż na dachu mansardowym.

"Tomaszs131" na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że nie jestem zwolennikiem krycia dachu gontem bitumicznym? Mam swój dach pokryty gontem. Natomiast w aktualnych realiach cenowych w relacji cena - żywotność pokrycia montaż takiego pokrycia jest ze względów ekonomicznych jest nieuzasadniony.
Natomiast gdyby jednak ktoś się zdecydował na takie krycie to warstwy dachu musiały by wyglądać tak:
- deska calówka łączona na pióro-wpust lub sklejka wodoodporna grubość minimum 18 mm, lub płyta OSB grubość minimum 18 mm + spinki "H" (grubość płyt zależna od rozstawu krokwi),
- podkład systemowy deklarowany przez producenta gontu,
- gont bitumiczny wraz z systemowymi elementami wentylacji połaciowej + gont na naroża i kalenice.
Do montażu gontu zaleca się stosowanie papiaków miedzianych lub cynkowanych ogniowo.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Taką wiatroizolację stosuje się na ścianach domów o konstrukcji szkieletowej. Można by się zatem pokusić o jej montaż na dachu mansardowym..


Więc dlaczego nie na normalnym dachu? Czym się różni przekrój "pionowej" części dachu mansardowego a zwykłego? Jaka jest różnica przy ociepleniu? Panują tam inne warunki dla ocieplenia? Nie mówię tutaj o konstrukcji gdzie każda krokiew jest podparta a ściana wewnętrzna jest pionowa tylko o zastosowaniu płatwi na słupach w ścianach lub przy oknach.
Na ścianach konstrukcji szkieletowej jest jakaś różnica? Jest chyba taka, że pod deskami tak nie piździ jak pod dachem. 
Pod deskami elewacji pustka powietrzna przechodzi od dołu w podbitkę ewentualnie do dołu nadbitki z tą samą przerwą na wentylacje dachu pod nią, więc co z tym wiatrem spod elewacji przed którym folia ma izolować a na dachu już nie musi???
Co tam sztab inżynierów, innych mózgów i ich badania....

----------


## Kasia Mik

mój dach ukończony w tym roku :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Więc dlaczego nie na normalnym dachu?


Dlatego, że są to zasadnicze różnice w prędkości przepływu powietrza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pablo_11

Wielka prośba, spójrzcie czy tak wykonane cięcia dachówki są akceptowalne:

----------


## jarekpolak

Nie. Dlaczego te dachówki są nacinane zamiast być nawiercone? 
Nie martwi cię to, że sporo dachówek od miejsca, które pokazujesz do kosza odstaje?

----------


## Pablo_11

Tak, martwi, podobnie jak znaczna część dachu zrobiona przez Wykonawcę. On twierdzi, że wycięcie dachówki jest prawidłowe, "będzie zatkane gąsiorem" i ogólnie "będziesz pan zadowolony". 
I żeby już konkretnie z człowiekiem rozmawiać:
- dlaczego tak głęboko dachówki nie można naciąć? Domyślam się, że może w tym miejscu dostawać się woda ale jakich jeszcze użyć argumentów, aby to poprawił,
- i o co chodzi z tym nawiercaniem? Dlaczego takie cięcia są złe?

----------


## jarekpolak

Dlaczego? 
Bo osłabiają dachówkę za wkrętem. 
Bo masz o 3cm większe prawdopodobieństwo przecieku.
Bo otwór po wiertle niemalże całkowicie wypełnia wkręt.
Przede wszystkim zapytaj wykonawcę dlaczego nie robi tego przez nawiercanie? Pewnie odpowie, że bez udaru nie da rady a z udarem dachówki pękają, to mu powiedz, żeby kupił wkrętarkę akumulatorową z udarem. Wiertło bosh 4mm i do dzieła. Robota idzie świetnie i udar o wiele mniejszy niż standardowo w przewodowych wiertarkach.
Ani złotówki bym nie zapłacił za takie wykonanie. W życiu do głowy by mi nie przyszło, żeby to wykonać w ten sposób.

----------


## Pablo_11

A, czyli dachówki przycięte mają być przykręcone? Bo na pewno tego nie zrobił.
Mieli wkrętarkę, ale co nią dokładnie przykręcali, to nie wiem.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Wielka prośba, spójrzcie czy tak wykonane cięcia dachówki są akceptowalne:


Jak tak robia dachy w stolicy za wielkie pieniadze to ja współczuje wezystkim
A kosz jest tak wielki ,ze wiekszego w życiu nie widziałe
Dachówka powinna być docieta idealnie względem łąty i nie nacinana bo od tego są specjalne spinki nabijane na dachówke i przywiazywane do łaty do papiaka drucikiem
W centralnej polsce mowimym na to żab
Ciekawi mnie jeszcze jak spasują majtki na szczytach
Gąsior tak dociętej dachówki nie przykryje bo jej tasma moze nie złapać
Dla mnie dachówka do poprawy a firma do wypieprzenia
Nawet wróblówki (grzebienie) nie założyli

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> A, czyli dachówki przycięte mają być przykręcone? Bo na pewno tego nie zrobił.
> Mieli wkrętarkę, ale co nią dokładnie przykręcali, to nie wiem.


Od tego sa specjalne spinki nabijane na dachówke i przywiazywanen drucikiem bo przybijane pracujac moga popękać
Zwią się żaby

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Dlaczego? 
> Bo osłabiają dachówkę za wkrętem. 
> Bo masz o 3cm większe prawdopodobieństwo przecieku.
> Bo otwór po wiertle niemalże całkowicie wypełnia wkręt.
> Przede wszystkim zapytaj wykonawcę dlaczego nie robi tego przez nawiercanie? Pewnie odpowie, że bez udaru nie da rady a z udarem dachówki pękają, to mu powiedz, żeby kupił wkrętarkę akumulatorową z udarem. Wiertło bosh 4mm i do dzieła. Robota idzie świetnie i udar o wiele mniejszy niż standardowo w przewodowych wiertarkach.
> Ani złotówki bym nie zapłacił za takie wykonanie. W życiu do głowy by mi nie przyszło, żeby to wykonać w ten sposób.


Do takiego czegoś stosuje sie spinki żaby
Nawiercanie - technika 100 lat za murzynami

----------


## jarekpolak

> Do takiego czegoś stosuje sie spinki żaby
> Nawiercanie - technika 100 lat za murzynami


Papa jako krycie wstępne też sprzed 100 lat i już sie nie stosuje? 
Nie ufam tym spinkom.
Nacinanie to technologia wybiegająca w przyszłość?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTuw...heRijSs_aXtHgr 
popatrz, jak pan ładnie to robi i poproś aby zrobiono u ciebie w ten sam sposób to będziesz mógł spać spokojnie.
tutaj masz 3 sposoby montowania dachówek ale w żadnym wypadku nie tak jak u ciebie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agkAGoogJ7A

----------


## Kamil30cm

Nacinamy od 25 lat i zadnych reklamacji nie bylo ! Co do spinek tak jak wyzej jarek wspomnial im nie ufamy, druga sprawa nie wszystkich na nie stac i zadko hurtownie je sprowadzają.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Nacinamy od 25 lat i zadnych reklamacji nie bylo ! Co do spinek tak jak wyzej jarek wspomnial im nie ufamy, druga sprawa nie wszystkich na nie stac i zadko hurtownie je sprowadzają.


My im ufamy i wcale nie sa takie drogie
A tak na marginesie to gdzie szanowni fachowcy docinają dachowke 
Na dachu czy na balkone jak jest,czy na rusztowaniu czy zupełnie na ziemi :big tongue:  :big tongue: 
A jaka cena u panów za m2 łacznie z obróbkami i i rynami
No i oczywiście jakie rynny najczesciej panowie polecaja

----------


## jarekpolak

> Od tego sa specjalne spinki nabijane na dachówke i przywiazywanen drucikiem bo przybijane pracujac moga popękać
> Zwią się żaby


mogą zwać się nawet ropuchy. Zakładaj dalej, szczególnie plastikowe są super wytrzymałe adekwatnie do dachówki ceramicznej.

Kamil30cm możesz nacinać, ja ci nie wróg, tylko pokaż mi producenta, który dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie jak pokazuje Pablo_11. Być może istnieje jakiś sposób nacięcia, który jest odpowiedni, jednak wątpię aby tak było. Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z producentem, który zaleca takie robienie otworów.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Raz nabita spinka jest nie do wyjecia ręcznie

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> mogą zwać się nawet ropuchy. Zakładaj dalej, szczególnie plastikowe są super wytrzymałe adekwatnie do dachówki ceramicznej.
> 
> Kamil30cm możesz nacinać, ja ci nie wróg, tylko pokaż mi producenta, który dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie jak pokazuje Pablo_11. Być może istnieje jakiś sposób nacięcia, który jest odpowiedni, jednak wątpię aby tak było. Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z producentem, który zaleca takie robienie otworów.


Nigdy nie stosowaliśmy plwstikowych
Nawet nie wiedziałem ze ktoś takie produkuje

----------


## jarekpolak

> My im ufamy i wcale nie sa takie drogie
> A tak na marginesie to gdzie szanowni fachowcy docinają dachowke 
> Na dachu czy na balkone jak jest,czy na rusztowaniu czy zupełnie na ziemi
> A jaka cena u panów za m2 łacznie z obróbkami i i rynami
> No i oczywiście jakie rynny najczesciej panowie polecaja


Nie jestem tu po to, aby reklamować swoje usługi bo pracuję za granicą.
Rynien nie polecam żadnych, jednak montuję isola i czasem rheinzink.
Cena robocizny za m2 dachu prostego z obróbkami to średnio w przeliczeniu na zł około 180 zł plus kominy, okna i inne detale.
Dachówkę docinam przeważnie na dachu. Ty robisz to pewnie inaczej?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Producent pozwala ciąć dachowke nic nie wspomina o szlifowaniu a w niektórych musisz podszlifowac... Co do nacinania dajemy na to gwarancje . Niemcy tak nacinali i docinali dachowke na dachu i zadnego problemu nie było i preferuje ich szkołę.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Wiercenie nie zda egzaminu z lewej strony łaty kalenicowej poniewaz dachowka docieta opada a z prawej strony lezy na calej dachówce

----------


## Pablo_11

A wracając do mojego nieszczęścia: dachówka była jakoś wiązana drutem i były zamówione elementy pn. uchwyt dachówki. Czy to zostało założone - nie wiem.
Co mam teraz z tymi nierównymi cięciami zrobić? Co kazać wykonawcy poprawić tak, aby było dobrze?

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Nie jestem tu po to, aby reklamować swoje usługi bo pracuję za granicą.
> Rynien nie polecam żadnych, jednak montuję isola i czasem rheinzink.
> Cena robocizny za m2 dachu prostego z obróbkami to średnio w przeliczeniu na zł około 180 zł plus kominy, okna i inne detale.
> Dachówkę docinam przeważnie na dachu. Ty robisz to pewnie inaczej?


Tylko i wyłącznie na dachu
Jezeli inwestor sobie zyczy na ziemi to wreczam mu struj roboczy i prosze by w ramach nizszej ceny biegał z ta dachuwka góra dół
Odrazu rezygnuje :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Producent pozwala ciąć dachowke nic nie wspomina o szlifowaniu a w niektórych musisz podszlifowac... Co do nacinania dajemy na to gwarancje . Niemcy tak nacinali i docinali dachowke na dachu i zadnego problemu nie było i preferuje ich szkołę.


No tak bo Niemiec nie dość ze pluł ci w twarz to teraz traktujesz go jak bóg i zapitalasz u niego jak maly samochodzik bo dobrze placi
Dla mnie to niestety nie jest patryiotyzm

----------


## Kamil30cm

Gdzies trzeba bylo sie nauczyć za komuny bo w Polsce jeszcze montowali gasiory na zaprawe. Wspomnialem tylko jaką szkole preferuje, a dachy robimy w Polsce nie u niemca ... Powinni dachowki dociąć blizej łaty kalenicowej, wcinka na drut może byc tylko zeby nie byla za głęboka i nie za wąska.

----------


## jarekpolak

> A wracając do mojego nieszczęścia: dachówka była jakoś wiązana drutem i były zamówione elementy pn. uchwyt dachówki. Czy to zostało założone - nie wiem.
> Co mam teraz z tymi nierównymi cięciami zrobić? Co kazać wykonawcy poprawić tak, aby było dobrze?


Twoja wola, jednak ja bym za takie coś nie zapłacił i mnie również by nie zapłacono. Zrobisz jak zechcesz jednak moim zdaniem wszystkie dachówki cięte przy skosie do wymiany.

----------


## Pablo_11

Nie zapłacić za cały dach? Jakich użyć argumentów?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Ludzie opamiętajcie się. Czemu od razu nie zapłacić???? Powiedz że mają to poprawić żeby dachówka była bliżej łaty kalenicowej i nic więcej a wy zaczynacie z tego robić nie wiadomo co.

----------


## jarekpolak

Nie zapłacić do momentu poprawienia. Jeśli poprawią i wszystko będzie w porządku, to oczywiście, że zapłacić umówioną kwotę. Przecież panowie się napracowali i to niemało. Jeśli bez marudzenia zgodzą się poprawić to poproś o wykorzystanie jak najwięcej ciętych dachówek. 
na marginesie, szkoda, że nie zwróciłeś uwagi na bieżąco a tak w ogóle to gdzie rusztowanie tych dekarzy? Czy w Polsce wszyscy już lamią podstawy bhp? Nikt się nie martwi o zdrowie oraz życie swoje i pracowników?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Rusztowanie ? Ci pręty ukradną z budowy a co dopiero jak rusztowanie zostawisz . To jest Polska.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rusztowanie to obowiązek. Ja też wiercę i wieszam dachówki na drucie miedzianym. Jest  to bardziej pracochłonne. Wierci się specjalnym wiertłem do bezudarowego wiercenia. Można zastosować również spinkę do ciętej dachówki (u nas nazywana krokodylem). W narożu podobnie jak w koszu nie każdą dachówkę można przykręcić. Podzielam stanowisko Jarka, że takie podcinanie osłabia mocowanie dachówki. Przecieku bym się nie obawiał bo zostanie to zakryte taśmą, która będzie przyklejona do dachówki a do tego chroni jeszcze krycie wstępne. Pozostaje kwestia na jakim drucie zostały podwieszone te dachówki? Trudno się wypowiedzieć  odnośnie odstających dachówek bo dach nie został jeszcze zakończony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pablo_11

Drut został dostarczony przez profesjonalną firmę od której brałem dachówkę i wierzę, że jest taki, jaki sami stosują.
Nie wiem, czy mówimy o tym samym, ale wykonawca nie akceptował taśmy a jedynie "szczotkę".
Przedwczoraj wykonawca odmawiał poprawienia pociętej dachówki, wczoraj mówił, że są do wymiany jedynie cztery dachówki, zobaczymy co powie dziś, po wizycie (po prawie pół rocznej nieobecności) - kierownika budowy.

----------


## U Jaśków

Dachówka Roben Bornholm - miedziana angobowana - a w słońcu to dopiero wygląda! Jeśli, szukacie dachówki w kolorze cegły ale... ceglasta jest za jasna, pomarańczowa wręcz.. a kasztanowa za ciemna i wpada w brąz.. Fakt, tu na zdjęciach też wygląda ciemno... bo iście pochmurny dzień na zdjęcia..

----------


## jarekpolak

Tak i teraz jeszcze tylko szczotkę niech na to założą.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... wykonawca nie akceptował taśmy a jedynie "szczotkę"...


Tzw. "szczotka" to jeden z najbardziej tandetnych materiałów. Tak niedokładnie docięte dachówki + ich nacięcia + szczotka to może skończyć się porażką Twojego dachu. Nie rozumiem co znaczy: "wykonawca nie akceptował taśmy"? Nie akceptował bo mu się nic nie chce robić. Bo wiercenie dachówek i przyklejenie taśmy jest bardziej pracochłonne. Nie wiem kto kupował materiały ale ja na Twoim miejscu nie akceptowałbym takiej tandety. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pablo_11

Niestety, mleko się rozlało. Ja kupowałem, ale wykonawca się uparł, że ma z taśmą złe doświadczenia i chce szczotkę. 
A teraz jak wyglądają poprawki:
    
W przedostatnim zdjęciu chodzi mi o dachówki przy oknie. Są one zawieszone na drucie i dość luźno latają.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Szczotka tandetą?  To trzeba dopiero głupoty gadać.... Taśma po paru latach się odkleja, po prostu lato zima robi swoje !!!  Szczotka wszędzie równo przylega i mam pewność że się nie uniesie tak jak taśma. Większość taśm jest wykonana  z podobnego materiału co membrana ( chodzi mi o ten materiał odpowietrzający) czyli samo z siebie wynika że to G*wno. Jako dekarz osobiście bym sobie zamontował szczotkę, nie mówię o zakryciu źle dociętej dachówki ale o trwałości. Dachówki przy oknie zawsze zawieszamy na drucie i nie odlecą. Będą luźno latać chyba że się je podklei Sylikonem z klejem.  Mnie ciekawi czy trójnik jest przykręcony czy tylko sylikon go trzyma ...

----------


## Pablo_11

Tego nie wiem, ale ponieważ szef poszedł na inna budowę i ludzie pracowali "na spokojnie" jest szansa, że jeśli był w nim otwór, to gąsior przykręcił.
A 3 pierwsze zdjęcia? Chodzi mi, czy dachówki nie za bardzo "wyją" i czy nie brakuje czegoś przy pasie rynnowym (leju) - są takie 4 ciemne miejsca, gdzie nie sięga róg dachówki.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Dachówki trochę odstają, ale na każdym dachu coś znajdziesz, nie ma takiego do którego ktoś by  się nie przyczepił i takie jest moje zdanie. Może być dachówka krzywa ( odpad sprowadzony do polski za śmieszne pieniądze i sprzedany jako 1 klasa) Krzywe krokwie ( albo wyżej / niżej przybite w koszu), źle wyklinowany dach, bądź grubsze łaty.

----------


## Pablo_11

Meyer-Holsen i to raczej odpady nie były.
A te kawałki w narożnikach przez które widać szczotkę? Nie powinno w nich być wąskich kawałków dachówki?
Czy wstawienie takich desek to tragedia nie do uratowania? Dziś zostało to pomaziane raz Drew-Fire'm (choć obiecywano oczyścić wcześniej).

----------


## Kamil30cm

Zaznacz na zdjęciu bo nie za bardzo wiem o które miejsce chodzi. Co do desek to one są do uratowaniu muszą przeschnąć,a pleśń musisz zeskrobać. Według mnie im więcej pryskania, namaczania tym gorzej.

----------


## Pablo_11

Chodzi o to w czarnych kółkach.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Mogłyby być, nie wiem jak szeroka jest blacha w koszu, bo  może mieć to wpływ na podwiewanie śniegu , bądź tylko estetyczny jeśli blacha jest bardzo szeroka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kamil trochę się miarkuj z ocenami moich wpisów bo ja Twoich nie oceniam. Możesz mieć inne zdanie co do szczotki a ja zostanę przy swoim, że to tandeta i długo nie pociągnie.
Wracając do meritum brak kawałków dachówek to istotna wada estetyczna. Należy je wstawić przyklejając klejem do dachówek np. Colodach. Istotniejsza sprawa to mocowanie gąsiorów. Nie widać klamerek stąd pytanie jak są mocowane? Trójnik gąsiorów tzw. "portki" powinien być bardziej dopracowany (podszlifowany) to by lepiej dolegał. Kilka dachówek zbyt mocno odstaje powinny być dopracowane. W firmie Meyer-Holsen  nie ma pojęcia drugiego gatunku.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pablo_11

Dziękuję za cenne uwagi. Tak wygląda mocowanie gąsiorów - blaszka i wkręt.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to bardzo źle wygląda. Do gąsiorów Meyer-Holsen jest specjalna klamerka. Każdy gąsior powinien mieć dwa trzymania a w Twoim przypadku ma jedno. Silniejszy podmuch wiatru poprzesuwa gąsiory. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## shockmp

Potrzebuję porady. Panowie, którzy wykonują dach ze względu na terminy bardzo się spieszą i muszę ich przez to dokładniej kontrolować. Mam wątpliwości co do wysokości deski czołowej, oraz braku pasa pod rynnowego i sposobu wywinięcia membrany - czy słusznie?

----------


## Pablo_11

> No to bardzo źle wygląda. Do gąsiorów Meyer-Holsen jest specjalna klamerka.


Czy z tego zdjęcia jednoznacznie wynika, że zostały źle założone? Bo dedykowane klamry zostały zakupione ale co się z nimi stało, to sorry, ale na dachu mnie nie było i na ręce nie dałem rady spojrzeć. Stąd to pytanie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na żadnym z zamieszczonych Twoich zdjęć nie widać klamerek czyli gąsior jest mocowany tylko w jednym miejscu. Natomiast co to za blaszka i w jakim celu została zamontowana ja nie wiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Mam wątpliwości


I słusznie. Ja mam poważne obawy czy Twój wykonawca potrafi poprawnbie wykonać dach?  Montaż pasa podrynnowego nie jest obowiązkowy. Trudno mi zatem odpowiedzieć jakie były ustalenia pomiędzy Tobą a wykonawcą. Natomiast okap wykonany fatalnie!!! Pomijam fakt zastosowania folii pod karpiówkę. Powstała zastoina uniemożliwiająca wypływ skroplin. Nastąpi przeciek na podbitkę a z czasem  degradacja folii w tym miejscu. Brak kratki wentylacyjnej okapu. Rynna za nisko. Dachówki kończą się na pasie nadrynnowym (choć na pierwszym zdjęciu "wchodziły" do rynny), wystąpią smugi na tej obróbce. Dachówka skrajna za wysoko zamontowana. Brak obróbki zamykającej szczyt (ale dach jeszcze nie skończony to może wstawią). Jednym słowem brak elementarnej wiedzy u Twojego wykonawcy z zakresu wykonania okapu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pablo_11

> Na żadnym z zamieszczonych Twoich zdjęć nie widać klamerek czyli gąsior jest mocowany tylko w jednym miejscu. Natomiast co to za blaszka i w jakim celu została zamontowana ja nie wiem. Pozdrawiam.


Mam rozumieć, że poprawnie zamontowaną klamrę powinno być widać? A blaszkę (miała chyba kształt litery Z) zamontowano niepotrzebnie?
Zastanawia mnie odstający gąsior dokładnie nad kominkami:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście! Zawsze klamerki są widoczne bo w nie jest wprowadzany następny gąsior. Ma wówczas dwa trzymania jedno od wkręta a drugie od klamerki swojego poprzednika. Wyjątek stanowi gąsior początkowy, który nie ma poprzednika i musi być mocowany dwoma wkrętami (jeden jest widoczny i powinien być uszczelniony).  Natomiast co się tyczy odstającego gąsiora to jest to przejście nie standardowe i powinien być bardziej dopasowany (podszlifowany) aby "usiadł". Wydaje mi się że ten pod nim jest trochę za krótki ale to może tylko złudzenie. Wszystkie gąsiory na Twoim dachu powinny być zdemontowane i zamontowane od nowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## shockmp

> ...Montaż pasa podrynnowego nie jest obowiązkowy. Trudno mi zatem odpowiedzieć jakie były ustalenia pomiędzy Tobą a wykonawcą...


Ustaleń żadnych nie było i jeżeli pas podrynnowy nie jest wymagany to się przy nim nie upieram. Niestety wiedza moja w tym temacie jest marna i podczas podpisywania umowy nie było zbyt wiele szczegółów, ale prace mają być wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną.




> ...Natomiast okap wykonany fatalnie!!! Pomijam fakt zastosowania folii pod karpiówkę. Powstała zastoina uniemożliwiająca wypływ skroplin. Nastąpi przeciek na podbitkę a z czasem  degradacja folii w tym miejscu. Brak kratki wentylacyjnej okapu. Rynna za nisko. Dachówki kończą się na pasie nadrynnowym (choć na pierwszym zdjęciu "wchodziły" do rynny), wystąpią smugi na tej obróbce. Dachówka skrajna za wysoko zamontowana.


Na pierwszym zdjęciu jest fragment jeszcze nie pokrytego dachu, a widoczna dachówka jest jedną przyłożoną (w to miejsce prawdopodobnie pójdzie dachówka skrajna, tak jak to widać na pokrytym już fragmencie)

Dach jest już cały ołacony i na jednym prostym fragmencie pokryty dachówką. Jak teraz można z tego wybrnąć? 
Rozebrać, przyciąć, przerobić?

----------


## Odysss

> A blaszkę (miała chyba kształt litery Z) zamontowano niepotrzebnie?


Tak wyglada klamra do meyera.

----------


## Pablo_11

Panowie, dziękuję za informacje. Takie klamry były na budowie, nawet parę zostało. Tylko dlaczego ich nie widać? Zły montaż? Coraz bardziej mnie to przeraża....

----------


## Odysss

> Panowie, dziękuję za informacje. Takie klamry były na budowie, nawet parę zostało. Tylko dlaczego ich nie widać? Zły montaż? Coraz bardziej mnie to przeraża....


tak na szybko, bys widzial

----------


## Pablo_11

Super, dzięki. Tak to u mnie na pewno założone nie jest. Przynajmniej na zdjęciach nie widać. Teraz nie wiem, czy tak musi być, czy powinno... I czy gąsiory są do ściagnięcia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Jak teraz można z tego wybrnąć? ... przerobić?


Okap musi być przerobiony bo inaczej będą kłopoty. Deska okapowa może być być obłożona blachą lub innym materiałem lub może być strugana i malowana na żądany kolor. Rozwiązanie tego szczegółu powinna obrazować dokumentacja. Jak samemu nie możesz pojąć decyzji w tej kwestii to warto poradzić się kierownika budowy. W przypadku gdy deska nie będzie niczym osłonięta nie radzę wyprowadzać na nią krycia wstępnego czyli folii. Wówczas folia powinna być wyprowadzona na pas nadrynnowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adrux

Witam proszę o opinię wykonania dachu.

----------


## uciu

Moj dach bedzie robila ta sama firma co ten z ze zdjęć. Wszystko z nim OK? Na co kazac zwrócić uwage?
Dachówka bedzie płaska betonowa Euronit Kapstad, 1 komin z klinkieru, brak okien połaciowych,

----------


## Inprogress

Witam, prosze o opinie czy ladnie bedzie wygladac zastosowanie wygietej blachy (jak na zalaczonych zdjeciach) zamiast dachowek krancowych. Creaton Domino czarna glazura polozona jedna pod druga.  :Confused: 

Zastosowal ktos takie rozwiazanie i moze wrzucic zdjecia?
Bylbym wdzieczny.

----------


## nass

> Witam, prosze o opinie czy ladnie bedzie wygladac zastosowanie wygietej blachy (jak na zalaczonych zdjeciach) zamiast dachowek krancowych. Creaton Domino czarna glazura polozona jedna pod druga. 
> 
> Zastosowal ktos takie rozwiazanie i moze wrzucic zdjecia?
> Bylbym wdzieczny.


mam nadzieję, że będzie dobrze wyglądać - sam chce tak zrobić :roll eyes:

----------


## uciu

Zobaczcie sobie moje zdjęcia wyzej - sąsiad tak ma ze zamiast krańcowych jest blacha.
Wygląda to tak sobie wh mnie a oszczedności to moze z 1500zł, Boki dachu są jakieś takie nienaturalnie "grube". 
Poza tym zamki z końcowych dachówek też są na wierzchu.

----------


## Niechaj

ja mam wiatrownicę z zaginanej blachy, bez widocznych wkrętów, ale na dachu też mam blachę, więc pasuje  :wink:

----------


## nass

> ja mam wiatrownicę z zaginanej blachy, bez widocznych wkrętów, ale na dachu też mam blachę, więc pasuje


Super tu u Ciebie wygląda, mam nadzieję, ze u mnie nie będzie gorzej :wink: 

@uciu - to nie zawsze kwestia oszczędności. Mnie blacha z robocizną ma kosztować porównywalnie z dachówkami końcowymi - kwestia gustu :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Inprogress

Niechaj jak to zrobiles ze nie ma widac wkretow??

----------


## Niechaj

*Nass*, dzięki, uwielbiam tę wiatrownicę. Trzymam kciuki za Twoją  :wink: 
*Inprogress*, zatrudniłam dobrego dekarza!  :smile:  Niestety nie znam tajników tego fachu, więc nie umiem udzielić konkretniejszej odpowiedzi

----------


## Kamil30cm

Domino powiadasz ? Przeciez one sa krzywe i ostro opisane na forum i są niezłe cyrki .  Tylko nie miej pretensji do dekarza ze Ci klawiszuje,  co do wiatrownicy to kazdy dekarz ma swoj wzór. DAchowek skrajnych nie dajesz bo taniej to nie licz na to ze dekarz za darmo Ci je zamontuje  z blachy, poniewaz wygodniej jest przykrecic skrajna niz walczyc z blachą

----------


## Mateusz_87

Witam ma ktoś zrobiony dach dachówką Braas Topas 11v lub 13v ? jeśli tak byłbym wdzięczny za wrzucenie zdjęć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szakalik

Witam,
Poproszę o informację lub zdjęcia klamr do gąsiora od Euronit Kapstadt.
Cena jest trochę kosmiczna 10zł/sztuka i zastanawiam się czy da radę je zastąpić zwykłymi klamrami lub wiercąc gąsior tak jak u Brassa.
Dodatkowo zastanawiam się jak rozwiązać montaż piorunochronu na tej dachówce?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Zamiennika raczej nie dostaniesz dlatego możesz wybrać zwykle gasiory, pamietaj ze te od kapstadta nie mają trójnika

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...zastanawiam się jak rozwiązać montaż piorunochronu na tej dachówce?


Piorunochronu czy instalacji odgromowej? Bo z instalacją odgromową nie ma żadnego problemu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szakalik

Dzięki za odpowiedź 
Kamil dach dwuspadowy z jedną ciągłą kalenicą, więc gąsior jak najbardziej oryginalny tylko te spinki mnie martwią.
Andrzeju oczywiście chodzi mi o instalację i jej elementy, jak przymocować zwód tak aby nie dziurawić gąsiorów. Bo jaki ma sens stosować oryginalne klamry jak zaraz obok będą dziury od wsporników, chyba że są jakieś które będę mógł zamocować z boku gąsiora? Nie za bardzo wiem jak rozwiązać to przy tym trójkątnym gąsiorze z zamkiem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Drut instalacji odgromowej mocuje się za pomocą specjalnych obejm profilowanych do danego gąsiora. Ja wysyłam gąsior do producenta elementów instalacji odgromowej i on dorabia specjalne obejmy. Na życzenie inwestora maluję wszystkie elementy w lakierni proszkowej w kolorze zbliżonym do dachówki. Żaden gąsior nie jest dziurawiony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Klamra gąsiora to nie to samo co uchwyt gąsiorowy do mocowania drutu. Klamra jest z malowanej blachy aluminiowej natomiast typowy uchwyt z ocynkowanego płaskownika. Koszt takiego typowego uchwytu to około 10,-. W moim przekonaniu samodzielne wykonanie jest nieopłacalne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dano1980

Proszę o ocenę mojego dachu dla mnie jest umęczony dachówka Meyer holsen piano, moim zdaniem bardzo niedokładnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na podstawie tego zdjęcia praktycznie nic nie można powiedzieć. Czy to jest dach namiotowy? Bo jak nie to dach nie jest skończony bo tam powinien znaleźć się trójnik. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dano1980

wysłałem na priv

----------


## Dano1980

Proszę czy to jest równe i położenie dachówek przed kominem?

----------


## Dano1980

kosz plus reszta ok?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stopnie powinny mieć zamocowany jeszcze jeden element z przodu (są tam widoczne dwa otwory) stabilizujący stopień. Stopień nie może być montowany na pierwszej dachówce bo będzie cisnął na wróblówkę i nie ma możliwości zamontowania tego elementu stabilizującego stopień. Sugerowałbym na drugim rzędzie zamiast pierwszego stopnia montaż krótkiej ławy kominiarskiej. Będzie  wówczas wygodne i bezpieczne wejście na dach oraz będzie o co oprzeć drabinę (drabiny nie powinno opierać się o rynnę). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Motylek83

Poproszę o ocenę wykonanych gąsiorów, dachówka Creaton Premion. Na moim dachu gąsiory początkowe są dosyć mocno wysunięte i pojawia się szczelina, która wygląda nieestetycznie, bo widać taśmę. Moim zdaniem przyczyna to suma następujących rzeczy: niski kąt dachu 22 st., nisko osadzone rynny (odsłaniają to miejsce), dosyć płytki gąsior (około 6cm głębokości), falisty kształt dachówki. Niżej gąsiorów nie da się osadzić. 
Pomyślałem, że można by użyć gąsiora podstawowego i zastosować systemową zaślepkę, która wychodzi 5-6 centymetrów poniżej dolnej krawędzi gąsiora co zamaskuje taśmę pod gąsiorem i w razie potrzeby skrócić/przesunąć 3-5 cm gąsior. Co można z tym zrobić Waszym zdaniem? Zaznaczam, że na zdjęciach wygląda to lepiej niż na żywo.
Przed założeniem gąsiorów:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...3FfTnBBWjUxaE0

Po założeniu:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...HYtd1JRdkl3X0k
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...kV4S0RxbW8zcDQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...VNXU1BEVnlBbGM

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na podstawie takich zdjęć nie wiele można powiedzieć. Na podstawie tylko jednego zdjęcia można stwierdzić, gąsiory są posadowione trochę za wysoko. Trzeba by zdemontować gąsiory i trochę dobić łatę wraz ze wspornikami.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dzusta208

Witam
Bardzo ladna dachowka. Rowniez taka planujemy  :smile:  Jaki kolor okien chcecie dac? Antracyt czy czarne?

----------


## Motylek83

> Na podstawie takich zdjęć nie wiele można powiedzieć. Na podstawie tylko jednego zdjęcia można stwierdzić, gąsiory są posadowione trochę za wysoko. Trzeba by zdemontować gąsiory i trochę dobić łatę wraz ze wspornikami.Pozdrawiam.


Pomysł z zaślepką gąsiora:


Zamieszczam wszystkie zdjęcia, które mam. Lepszych nie zrobię. Niestety w międzyczasie zainstalowane zostały blaszane klapki, które maskują problem, ale nie wyglądają dobrze i zostaną usunięte. Niestety z tego powodu mniej widać na niektórych zdjęciach.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZB...MqUOF7bgsB2TDQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=14R...K6g0w1gmj9vHlA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Pr...ZoSZjfCARRxA1w
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11u...RZ0pFgOyMakmrA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lj...wqzHFVBlYNKRkA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VL...roolM70znTYQ8g
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19j...alyk9wT4Q1ScFg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EO...kttTRsidnT3fwQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1y2...qP_mIugOK5Al0A
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Q_...p7olhEyF35phzg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sH...wBayBjsT8K9xrQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Nv...uvC3CnyoSyHUng
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BH...3RoGihB3dtZlQQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1u2...s7TT-S3bzF520Q
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pO...tnf-13Gb_3wjsw




> Witam
> Bardzo ladna dachowka. Rowniez taka planujemy  Jaki kolor okien chcecie dac? Antracyt czy czarne?


Okna są kremowe z fakturą drewna. Widać na niektórych zdjęciach.

----------


## majjusia

U mnie to tak wygląda.

----------


## kuusamo

To germania? Jaka powłoka?

----------


## majjusia

Tak  :smile:   to chyba SUPERIOR HB.

----------


## nuxe

Tak wygląda nasz dach z dachówką Creaton Optima. Brakuje jeszcze daszków nad tarasem i garażem, ale to będzie robione jak zakończą elewację.
Bardzo nam się podoba ta dachówka.

----------


## surgi22

I o to w tym wszystkim chodzi - w końcu komu ma się podobać jak nie właścicielom. Dom budujecie dla siebie nie dla sąsiadów czy forumowiczów. Pozdrawiam i dalszych trafnych wyborów  :bye:

----------


## Busters

Optima piekna niestety troche kosztuje :d

----------


## bracki88

> Poproszę o ocenę wykonanych gąsiorów, dachówka Creaton Premion. Na moim dachu gąsiory początkowe są dosyć mocno wysunięte i pojawia się szczelina, która wygląda nieestetycznie, bo widać taśmę. Moim zdaniem przyczyna to suma następujących rzeczy: niski kąt dachu 22 st., nisko osadzone rynny (odsłaniają to miejsce), dosyć płytki gąsior (około 6cm głębokości), falisty kształt dachówki. Niżej gąsiorów nie da się osadzić. 
> Pomyślałem, że można by użyć gąsiora podstawowego i zastosować systemową zaślepkę, która wychodzi 5-6 centymetrów poniżej dolnej krawędzi gąsiora co zamaskuje taśmę pod gąsiorem i w razie potrzeby skrócić/przesunąć 3-5 cm gąsior. Co można z tym zrobić Waszym zdaniem? Zaznaczam, że na zdjęciach wygląda to lepiej niż na żywo.
> Przed założeniem gąsiorów:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...3FfTnBBWjUxaE0
> 
> Po założeniu:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...HYtd1JRdkl3X0k
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...kV4S0RxbW8zcDQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...VNXU1BEVnlBbGM


Musisz się przyzwyczaić, bo niestety Premion już tak ma...

----------


## kuusamo

czy słychać tę Germanię jak "pracuje" w słońcu? U mnie niestety słychać głuche trzaski spowodowane rozszerzalnością cieplną - liczę, że w ciągu kilku lat blacha jakoś się ułozy... :roll eyes:

----------


## marcuso86

Witam
Ma ktoś rubin 9v na niskim dachu kopertowym/wielospadowym? Jeśli tak to prosiłbym o zdjęcia.

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Witam, chcialbym prosic o opinie mojego dachu. Poczatek ukladania. Dachowka Koramic Orea 9. Wymienilem juz dachowki wentylacyjne, ale nadal nie wyglada to super, inne w szczegolnosci szczytowe tez sa kiepskie. Wiem, ze te dachowki nie sa z betonu ale moze wykonawca moze cos z tym zrobic? 
Z bliska widac jak jeden bok dachowki czesto jest uniesiony.
Dzieki za opinie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinzz

Witam,

Czy Ktoś z zacnego grona forumowiczów ma na dachu, którąś z poniższych dachówek? Jeżeli tak to proszę o wrzucenie zdjęć bądź kontakt na priv :smile: 

Creaton CANTUS (kolory Noblesse Czarny lub Łupek)

Ruppceramica TOPAS 11 (kolory Antracyt Angoda, czarny glazura)

Bogen REFORM 11 (kolor antracyt glazura)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## morelowy

witam,

Jak dotąd zaopatrywałem się w wiedzę na tym forum  na wszelkie tematy ale przyszedł czas że potrzebuję Waszej pomocy.
Dzisiaj nareszcie zamontowali u mnie blachę choć jak dotąd pogoda nie rozpieszczała wykonawca zdecydował się akurat dziś rozpocząć prace
choć śnieg deszcz, słońce...

Ale do rzeczy, moim zdanie coś chyba nie jest do końca jak powinno.

W niektórych miejscach blacha nie schodzi się idealnie.

Proszę o zerknięcie do udostępnionego albumu google:
https://goo.gl/photos/SkizanAG7XTjS3878

Będę wdzięczny za opinie.
Jutro chce zwrócić uwagę na to wykonawcy ale chciałem przed tą rozmową zasięgnąć Waszej opinii.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko jest OK. Natomiast mam pytanie: rynien nie będą montować? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## morelowy

Witam,

Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc Panie Andrzeju. Trochę mnie Pan uspokoił.
Oczywiście rynny są już zakupione i maja być zamontowane.

----------


## Jan P.

> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc Panie Andrzeju. Trochę mnie Pan uspokoił.
> Oczywiście rynny są już zakupione i maja być zamontowane.


Robione od d. strony. Najpierw rynna , pas nadrynnowi i kryjemy. Jan

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Witam, chcialbym prosic o opinie mojego dachu. Poczatek ukladania. Dachowka Koramic Orea 9. Wymienilem juz dachowki wentylacyjne, ale nadal nie wyglada to super, inne w szczegolnosci szczytowe tez sa kiepskie. Wiem, ze te dachowki nie sa z betonu ale moze wykonawca moze cos z tym zrobic? 
> Z bliska widac jak jeden bok dachowki czesto jest uniesiony.
> Dzieki za opinie.Pozdrawiam


To problem większości płąskich dachówek ceramicznych, nie są idealnie prostwe. Najlepiej prezentuje się Piano. Betonowe są równiejsze.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Robione od d. strony. Najpierw rynna , pas nadrynnowi i kryjemy. Jan


No właśnie! Dlatego zadałem to pytanie. Bo jak teraz podkładać pas nadrynnowy (od biedy można) ale jak zamontować grzebień okapu a powinien być. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Hej, z bliska mam problem jak to ogladam, w mojej okolicy duzo wiecej jest jednak Brassa i widze ,ze po Piano kolejny jednak jest Brass. Musze przyzwyczaic sie do mojej dachowki, taka forma w fabryce i tyle.Pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I to jest bardzo dobre podejście. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KingaW

> Hej, z bliska mam problem jak to ogladam, w mojej okolicy duzo wiecej jest jednak Brassa i widze ,ze po Piano kolejny jednak jest Brass. Musze przyzwyczaic sie do mojej dachowki, taka forma w fabryce i tyle.Pozdr


witam, czy możesz pokazać jak wygląda Twój dach przy kominach? chodzi mi o ułożenie płaskiej dachówki wokół nich... z góry bardzo dziękuję  :wink:

----------


## rolnikov

Pokażę swój dach i przedstawię ciekawe zjawisko/problem. Dachówka Euronit Kapstadt. Wygląda super. polecam.




A teraz ciekawostka: po kilku miesiącach, pojawiły się białe kropki na dużej części dachówek: daje się to zdrapać - trochę jakby to był jakiś klej lub silikon (?). nie wiem skąd tam się wziął, może to coś w rodzaju dystansów między dachówkami w paczce ?? Nie wiem czy to ma związek - zauważyłem to po wykaniu tynków gipsowych  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

W/g mnie rynna powinna być dłuższa i łapać wodę z ogniomuru . Jan

----------


## Sysutka

Witajcie Potrzebuje porady w sprawie mojego daszku. Niby wszystko jest Ok ale nie do końca podoba mi sie obróbka deski czołowej. Jak na mój babski łeb jest tego jakoś "grubo". Pierwszy rząd dachówek jest jakby cofnięty potem blacha i dopiero rynna. Szczerze mówiąc totalnie mi sie to nie podoba. Czy Waszym zdaniem jest to poprawnie wykonane? Czy można to ewentualnie jakoś naprawić?

----------


## Jan P.

> Witajcie������ Potrzebuje porady w sprawie mojego daszku. Niby wszystko jest Ok ale nie do końca podoba mi sie obróbka deski czołowej. Jak na mój babski łeb jest tego jakoś "grubo". Pierwszy rząd dachówek jest jakby cofnięty potem blacha i dopiero rynna. Szczerze mówiąc totalnie mi sie to nie podoba. Czy Waszym zdaniem jest to poprawnie wykonane? Czy można to ewentualnie jakoś naprawić?


Pasowali tak ,żeby na uskoku była cała dachówka. Żeby nie było widać pasa nadrynnowego to mogli obciąc prawy okap lub przedłużyć lewy. Jan

----------


## suzanita

No to pochwalę się naszym dachem  :roll eyes: 
Narazie 95% wykonania - góra na gotowo, dolny dach i taras będzie kończony po elewacji:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko pięknie ale czy sa taśmy pod gąsiorami? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Panie Andrzeju w czym wspomniane przez Pana taśmy wspomogą w prawidłowej konstrukcji dachu?

----------


## suzanita

Jasne, taśmy są :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zapytałem bo na drugim zdjęciu gąsiory zamocowane a taśmy nie widać. Skoro jest to OK.
"Tomaszs131" taśmy nie pomagają konstrukcji one chronią krycie wstępne przed nadmierną ilością nawiewanego śniegu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## suzanita

Tu lepiej widać

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i wszystko w porządku i piękny dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pstawik

Może ktoś ze znawców wyjaśni mi dlaczego obróbka kosza raz wygląda pięknie (równiutko docięte dachówki, mało co widać blachę w koszu, obie krawędzi bardzo dokładnie spasowane), a innym razem widać szeroki pas blachy między krawędziami. Nie poruszam tu aspektów dokładności pracy, ale raczej techniki. Wiem, że jest jakiś montaż na nokach, ale nie wiem na czym to polega i w jeśli to jest to, to w jaki sposób sprawia, że kosz jest tak dokładnie spasowany?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Aby kosz pozostawał zawsze czysty i aby zminimalizować możliwość przelania kosza linia cięcia dachówek powinna być oddalona od osi kosza o minimum 15 cm i tak to było robione na starych dachach. Dzisiaj głównie ze względów estetycznych  inwestorzy żądają bardzo wąskiego kosza. Stosowane obecnie uszczelki np. samoformujące się (puchnące) znacznie podnoszą szczelność kosza i umożliwiają takie wykonanie. Całkiem inną sprawą jest wykonanie kosza na nokach. Nok jest obróbką blacharską niewidoczną (ukrytą pod dachówką). Nok to krótka obróbka blacharska wykładana na schodzące się dwa rzędy dachówek. Może być stosowana wyłącznie do pokryć płaskich takich jak łupek, płytka włóknocementowa, karpiówka. Wytrawny dekarz może pokusić się o wykonanie kosza na nokach modną i dość często dzisiaj stosowaną płaską dachówką zakładkową ceramiczną czy cementową. Można również taki kosz wykonać bardzo specyficzną dachówką jaką jest Smaragd. W załączeniu kilka wybranych zdjęć z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monio206

Witam. Bardzo proszę o ocenę- Orea 9 szara angoba

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c499c9283bfb47e5
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2f3fa534b85d63ce
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/e362aeb7a319a7f9
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/d80e6178630e48fa
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/a1d35dfccace375a

----------


## pstawik

> Witam. Bardzo proszę o ocenę- Orea 9 szara angoba
> 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c499c9283bfb47e5
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2f3fa534b85d63ce
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/e362aeb7a319a7f9
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/d80e6178630e48fa
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/a1d35dfccace375a


Nie jestem znawcą, ale tego typu zdjęcia utwierdzają mnie w przekonaniu, że wybór dachówki płaskiej to spore ryzyko. Na prospektach producentów wszystko wygląda pięknie, ale w rzeczywistości na płaskiej dachówce widać wszelkie nierówności spowodowane albo krzywą dachówką, albo złym łaceniem, albo jeszcze czymś innym. Na dachówkach np. zakładkowych tego nie widać w takim stopniu. 
Sam miałem marzenie mieć płaską, ale rzeczywistość to ostudziła; rozważam reńską albo właśnie zakładkową.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Akurat te zdjęcia pokazują, że można wykonać praktycznie idealnie dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Fleszu1

Również przykrywam dach Oreą 9. Oceńcie jakość.

----------


## Jan P.

Podejrzewam, że nie ma kołnierzy z folii przy oknach. Jan

----------


## Fleszu1

tutaj widać dokladniej.

----------


## Jan P.

Czyli nie ma kołnierza - do poprawki. Jan

----------


## Fleszu1

o jaki kołnierz chodzi? zamontowany jest KOŁNIERZ FAKRO EZV-FT TERMO 07 (78X140) DO POKRYĆZ DACHÓWKI PŁASKICH THERMO. i widać go na tym zdjęciu



membrana też jest trochę wywinięta na ramę okna co widać na poprzednim zdjęciu

jeszcze jakiś inny powinien być?

----------


## panpiotr

ja u siebie od kilku lat posiadam na dachu blachodachówkę Traffic. Może nie jest to zbyt długi okres aby wypowiadać się na temat tego czy jest wytrzymała. Jednak z porównując fotki z czasów budowy domu oraz zdjęcia które robilem niedawno, mogę powiedzieć ze kolor na pewno pozostał bez zmian.

----------


## Jan P.

> ja u siebie od kilku lat posiadam na dachu blachodachówkę Traffic. Może nie jest to zbyt długi okres aby wypowiadać się na temat tego czy jest wytrzymała. Jednak z porównując fotki z czasów budowy domu oraz zdjęcia które robilem niedawno, mogę powiedzieć ze kolor na pewno pozostał bez zmian.


Kręcenie farmera przez blachodachówkę do pasa nadrynnowego jest dużym błędem. Między blachami nie ma uszczelki. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Janie możesz jaśniej na czym polega ten błąd i jaką uszczelkę chodzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Janie możesz jaśniej na czym polega ten błąd i jaką uszczelkę chodzi. Pozdrawiam.


Myśl!!! Jan

----------


## e_gregor

Uszczelka wkręta przylega do blachodachówki od góry ale już pas nadrynnowy nie jest uszczelniony...

----------


## Jan P.

> Uszczelka wkręta przylega do blachodachówki od góry ale już pas nadrynnowy nie jest uszczelniony...


O. Z mądrym przyjemnie porozmawiać. :bye:  Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak sobie myślę, że jest to trochę przerost formy nad treścią. W 90% dachów krytych blachodachówką krycie wstępne nie jest wyprowadzone na pas nadrynnowy. Mocowanie kratki wentylacyjnej okapu lub tylko samego grzebienia też dziurawi pas nadrynnowy. Ten ewentualny przeciek jest tylko teoretyczny. Farmer dociskający obie blachy nie spowoduje nawet kapilarnego podciągania wody. Podobna sytuacja wystąpi również na każdym połączeniu blachodachówki z łatą oraz blachy z blachą. Pisanie zatem, że to "duży błąd" to trochę przesada żeby nie powiedzieć, że to szukanie dziury w całym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Tak sobie myślę, że jest to trochę przerost formy nad treścią. W 90% dachów krytych blachodachówką krycie wstępne nie jest wyprowadzone na pas nadrynnowy. Mocowanie kratki wentylacyjnej okapu lub tylko samego grzebienia też dziurawi pas nadrynnowy. Ten ewentualny przeciek jest tylko teoretyczny. Farmer dociskający obie blachy nie spowoduje nawet kapilarnego podciągania wody. Podobna sytuacja wystąpi również na każdym połączeniu blachodachówki z łatą oraz blachy z blachą. Pisanie zatem, że to "duży błąd" to trochę przesada żeby nie powiedzieć, że to szukanie dziury w całym. Pozdrawiam.


To takie same coś jak kręcenie farmera w koszu przez blachodachówkę. Mały czy duży błąd ? Niektórzy olewają takie "teoretyczne" przecieki. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Janie przykład z koszem chybiony i trochę demagogiczny.  Po pierwsze nie ma potrzeby mocowania blachodachówki w koszu. Po drugie zupełnie inaczej zachowuje się tam woda (przelewa się na drugą połać) stąd konieczna uszczelka i odbój, stąd czasami warto pokusić się o wykonanie tzw. pogłębionego kosza. Po trzecie przykręcenie farmerem za uszczelką nie jest żadnym błędem. Po czwarte tak jak pisałem wcześniej każde mocowanie farmerem to potencjalny przeciek (niedokręcenie farmera czy zmiażdżenie uszczelki). Reasumując ja bagatelizuję (olewam) te "teoretyczne" przecieki bo szczególną uwagę przykładam do praktycznie idealnie wykonanego krycia wstępnego. Podzielasz z pewnością mój pogląd, że za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne.  Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Janie przykład z koszem chybiony i trochę demagogiczny.  Po pierwsze nie ma potrzeby mocowania blachodachówki w koszu. Po drugie zupełnie inaczej zachowuje się tam woda (przelewa się na drugą połać) stąd konieczna uszczelka i odbój, stąd czasami warto pokusić się o wykonanie tzw. pogłębionego kosza. Po trzecie przykręcenie farmerem za uszczelką nie jest żadnym błędem. Po czwarte tak jak pisałem wcześniej każde mocowanie farmerem to potencjalny przeciek (niedokręcenie farmera czy zmiażdżenie uszczelki). Reasumując ja bagatelizuję (olewam) te "teoretyczne" przecieki bo szczególną uwagę przykładam do praktycznie idealnie wykonanego krycia wstępnego. Podzielasz z pewnością mój pogląd, że za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne.  Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.


Zgadza się. Krycie wstępne to podstawa, reszta to wystrój, no prawie. Często widziałem farmery kręcone przez blachodachówkę w koszu. Pozdrawiam. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowny Janie wszystko co piszesz jest jak najbardziej logiczne. Pozwoliłem sobie trochę rozdmuchać ten temat gdyż trudno mi się zgodzić tylko z jednym twierdzeniem,  że kręcenie farmerów do pasa nadrynnowego blachodachówki to "duży błąd". Aktualnie wykonuję dachach blachą na rąbek (materiałami firmy Prefa). Mam szczyty, czapy attyk, mansardy. kalenice kosze i wiele innych elementów. Nie znajdziesz na tym dachu ani jednego farmera. Dodam tylko, że jest instrukcja montażu "klika" jednej z wiodących firm, która zaleca mocowanie blach w koszu farmerami?! Trudno się zatem dziwić jak widzi się dachy pokryte "klikiem" bez listwy wodnej przy okapie przykręconym farmerami. No i tu całkowita zgoda, że takie wykonanie to duży błąd. Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.

----------


## Jinikao

Dachówka położona, Braas Teviva antracyt, klinkierka CRH Galaxy, dzisiaj jeszcze okna i wyłaz wstawiają. Proszę o ocenę i czy jest coś do poprawy po tym co zobaczycie

----------


## Pawel Sowinski

> Dachówka położona, Braas Teviva antracyt, klinkierka CRH Galaxy, dzisiaj jeszcze okna i wyłaz wstawiają. Proszę o ocenę i czy jest coś do poprawy po tym co zobaczycie


 Szkoda że nowy dach musiał być rownany, ja stosuje innego rodzaju podkładki.
Przy płaskiej dachówce obróbka komina aż sie prosi aby była wykonana na noki. 
Ja wcinam listwe w komin. Moim zdaniem na kominie powinny być pełne fugi.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Szkoda że nowy dach musiał być rownany, ja stosuje innego rodzaju podkładki.
> Przy płaskiej dachówce obróbka komina aż sie prosi aby była wykonana na noki. 
> Ja wcinam listwe w komin. *Moim zdaniem na kominie powinny być pełne fugi.*


Przy pełnej cegle klinkierowej również?

----------


## Pawel Sowinski

> Przy pełnej cegle klinkierowej również?


Moim zdaniem tak.

----------


## Jinikao

Akurat nie chciałem pełnej fugi :smile:  nie podoba mi sie jej wygląd. Co do noki to nawet nie wiem co to O.o

----------


## Jan P.

> Akurat nie chciałem pełnej fugi nie podoba mi sie jej wygląd. Co do noki to nawet nie wiem co to O.o


Co do fugi to bym się nie upierał. Noki- każda dachówka osobno obrabiana blachą. Jan

----------


## Jinikao

@Jan.P jak ogólnie oceniasz robocizne ??

----------


## Jan P.

> @Jan.P jak ogólnie oceniasz robocizne ??


Ciekawe jak obrobione okna dachowe,folia pod kołnierzem. Jan

----------


## Jinikao

> Ciekawe jak obrobione okna dachowe,folia pod kołnierzem. Jan


Okna zamontowane dobrze są, robiła to osobna ekipa, którą rekomenduje Fakro na swojej stronie internetowej, Dachówka obok okien wymaga poprawek

----------


## Jinikao

Tak to wygląda

----------


## Jan P.

Rekomendowana :ohmy: . Kołnierz z membrany powinien być wsunięty pod pokrycie( nad oknem) a nie na łatę. I jeszcze rynienka nad oknem. Rekomendowana,ale numer. Jan

----------


## Jinikao

> Rekomendowana. Kołnierz z membrany powinien być wsunięty pod pokrycie( nad oknem) a nie na łatę. I jeszcze rynienka nad oknem. Rekomendowana,ale numer. Jan


Jest rynienka nad oknem :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Okna zamontowane dobrze są, robiła to osobna ekipa, którą rekomenduje Fakro na swojej stronie internetowej, Dachówka obok okien wymaga poprawek


A to dobre! Dach kryje jedna ekipa a okna wstawia inna!!! :wink:  Ciekawe kto udziela gwarancji? :Confused:  Skoro tak montuje okna rekomendowana firma to dziwię się firmie Fakro, że nie weryfikuje umiejętności rekomendowanym wykonawcą. Górny element kołnierza źle spięty z bocznym. Nie widać łaty podpierającej górny element kołnierza. Tak jak napisał Jan folia nad oknem źle wyprowadzona. Skoro jest rynienka nad oknem to dlaczego jej nie widać?  Natomiast wracając do meritum za mało jest dachówek wentylacyjnych i wstawione są za wysoko. Gąsiory praktycznie dolegają do dachówek. Na tym dachu praktycznie nie ma wentylacji połaci. Jako podkładki pod łaty użyto kawałeczki drewna, które najprawdopodobniej nie są przymocowane do kontrłat. Jak się rozeschną to się wysuną. Po mimo tych zabiegów nie do końca udało się wyprowadzić płaszczyznę dachu (dachówki miejscami odstają).  Aby nie wstawiać cienkich pasków dachówek przy oknach należy zastosować dachówki połówkowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jinikao

> A to dobre! Dach kryje jedna ekipa a okna wstawia inna!!! Ciekawe kto udziela gwarancji? Skoro tak montuje okna rekomendowana firma to dziwię się firmie Fakro, że nie weryfikuje umiejętności rekomendowanym wykonawcą. Górny element kołnierza źle spięty z bocznym. Nie widać łaty podpierającej górny element kołnierza. Tak jak napisał Jan folia nad oknem źle wyprowadzona. S*koro jest rynienka nad oknem to dlaczego jej nie widać?*  Natomiast wracając do meritum za mało jest dachówek wentylacyjnych i wstawione są za wysoko. Gąsiory praktycznie dolegają do dachówek. Na tym dachu praktycznie nie ma wentylacji połaci. Jako podkładki pod łaty użyto kawałeczki drewna, które najprawdopodobniej nie są przymocowane do kontrłat. Jak się rozeschną to się wysuną. Po mimo tych zabiegów nie do końca udało się wyprowadzić płaszczyznę dachu (dachówki miejscami odstają).  Aby nie wstawiać cienkich pasków dachówek przy oknach należy zastosować dachówki połówkowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dancos

Erlus linea szary spiek  :wink:

----------


## Jinikao

> Erlus linea szary spiek


Ladnie :smile:   czemu az 2 rynny spustowe obok tarasu?

----------


## dancos

Między rynnami nie będzie tarasu, jest tam okno  ( będzie witryna) z jadalni.  Niestety nie miałem zbytnio jak rozmieścić  rynien, standardowo jedna wypadała  tam gdzie to stricte okno narożne  :smile:  zostało dołożone.  Dekarz uprzedzał ,że może być problem z odbiorem wody opadowej, ale jak się uparłem, że ma być symetrycznie hmmm....... jak będzie problem to będę się martwił  :smile: ))

----------


## Jinikao

Szkoda, że nie dałeś dachówki na przemian :smile:  no ale każdy ma swój gust :smile:

----------


## dancos

Dokładnie każdy ma swój gust  :smile:   dlatego w grę wchodziła układanka symetryczna , również z tego powodu wybrałem erlusa bo to jedyna prosta dachówka z płaskich , obejrzałem wszystkich producentów  na dachach i tylko ta jest idealna . Nie znalazłem nawet jednej krzywej , a jestem bardzo upierdliwym człowiekiem  :smile: )))

----------


## Jinikao

z tego powodu ja wybrałem cementową, też idealnie płaska :smile:  wkurza mnie tylko wykonczenie obok okien, bo widze że masz tam samo, nie da sie idealnie ich ułożyć

----------


## dancos

Nad tymi dachówkami przy oknach można trochę popracować . Jak zostało tobie trochę w zapasie to możesz spróbować podszlifować , ja tak zrobię wolną chwilą , mam w zapasie w razie niepowodzenia . Co do cementowej to fakt również idealnie płaska -nie mogłem sobie pozwolić przez  dużo pylącej roślinności na sąsiednich działkach.  Musiałem dołożyć do ceramiki.

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam, 

a może ktoś pochwali się swoim dachem w Tegalicie grafitowym?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jinikao

> Witam, 
> 
> a może ktoś pochwali się swoim dachem w Tegalicie grafitowym?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Kuzyn robil tydzien temu u siebie, jak sie zgodzi to wstawie

----------


## Pawel Sowinski

> z tego powodu ja wybrałem cementową, też idealnie płaska wkurza mnie tylko wykonczenie obok okien, bo widze że masz tam samo, nie da sie idealnie ich ułożyć


Nie ma najmniejszego problemu aby dachówki w okół okien były ułożone w jednej płaszczyźnie z resztą dachu

----------


## sailor_ro

> Kuzyn robil tydzien temu u siebie, jak sie zgodzi to wstawie


Super, będę bardzo zobowiązany

a tak na marginesie, piszesz,że masz dachówkę w kolorze antracyt, wg Brassa jest czarny albo grafitowy, który z nich masz?
Druga sprawa, wg katalogu Tevivie nie występują dachówki szczytowe połówkowe, ale gdzieś na forum ktoś pisał,że są, orientowałeś się może w tym temacie?
pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 


Nie było widać rynienki bo jest źle zamontowana! Do tego ta folia dość kuriozalnie wyprowadzona. Ale skoro to firma rekomendowana przez Fakro to nie masz się co martwić. Będę musiał się zastanowić czy nie wystąpić do Fakro o skreślenie mnie z listy rekomendowanych wykonawców bo z takimi "talentami" mi nie po drodze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jinikao

> Super, będę bardzo zobowiązany
> 
> a tak na marginesie, piszesz,że masz dachówkę w kolorze antracyt, wg Brassa jest czarny albo grafitowy, który z nich masz?
> Druga sprawa, wg katalogu Tevivie nie występują dachówki szczytowe połówkowe, ale gdzieś na forum ktoś pisał,że są, orientowałeś się może w tym temacie?
> pozdrawiam
> Michał


grafit

----------


## Jinikao

> Nie było widać rynienki bo jest źle zamontowana! Do tego ta folia dość kuriozalnie wyprowadzona. Ale skoro to firma rekomendowana przez Fakro to nie masz się co martwić. Będę musiał się zastanowić czy nie wystąpić do Fakro o skreślenie mnie z listy rekomendowanych wykonawców bo z takimi "talentami" mi nie po drodze. Pozdrawiam.


Źle zamontowana bo? jutro będą poprawiać, bo cieknie z okien... Masakra jakas, membrana z okna wchodzi pod memebrane z dachu. na to rynienka. Na filmiku szkoleniowym Fakro widziałem tak samo położoną membrane z rynienki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rynienka musi być schowana pod górnym elementem opierzenia. Ciekawe jak poprawią? Skoro tak zrobili to inaczej nie potrafią. Cały czas się zastanawiam czemu okien nie montowała firma kryjąca dach? :Confused:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jinikao

> Rynienka musi być schowana pod górnym elementem opierzenia. Ciekawe jak poprawią? Skoro tak zrobili to inaczej nie potrafią. Cały czas się zastanawiam czemu okien nie montowała firma kryjąca dach? Pozdrawiam.


Opierzenie czyli membrana? jest schowana pod memebrane z dachu wraz z folia która mam z okna. Robiła inna firma, bo bałem się że firma od dachu mi to spieprzy, ponieważ oni mi budują dom od piwnic po dach, i kilka fauli popełnili, okna chciałem mieć porządnie zamontowane...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Opierzenie czyli kołnierz blaszany okna. Rynienka powinna być montowana w przestrzeni pod górnym elementem blaszanym okna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Ciekawe do kogo zwróci się w razie gwarancji. A co do tego że rynienka ma być zamontowana pod górnym kołnierzem to się nie zgodzę ponieważ Fakro w instrukcji montażu ma ukazane że rynienka jest wyżej nad kołnierzem. Nie zawsze zmieścisz rynienkę pod nim

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Fakro w instrukcji montażu ma ukazane że rynienka jest wyżej nad kołnierzem. ..


Skoro Fakro ma taką instrukcję to jest to ewidentny błąd w instrukcji. Rola rynienki jest taka, że ma odprowadzić płynącą kryciem wstępnym wodę poza obrys okna połaciowego. Skoro rynienka znajdzie się powyżej górnego elementu kołnierza okna to przestrzeń pomiędzy rynienką a górnym brzegiem kołnierza nie jest chroniona czyli im wyżej rynienka tym gorzej! Szerokość górnego fragmentu kołnierza umożliwia bezproblemowy montaż rynienki w tej przestrzeni i to nawet w montażach w zespoleniu poziomym. Warto montować ze zrozumieniem a nie bezkrytycznie wierzyć instrukcjom. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> . Na filmiku szkoleniowym Fakro widziałem tak samo położoną membrane z rynienki


To jeden z filmów instruktażowych, Od 8 minuty kołnierz, sprawdź czy masz choć to szczątkowe ocieplenie wsadzone.  :roll eyes:

----------


## marcuso86

Witam 
W załączeniu pare zdjęć z postępu prac jak i efekt końcowy.
Dachówka bogen reform antracyt glazurowany

----------


## marcuso86

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z dachówki. Przeglądając coniektóre realizacje dachów z płasną dachówką  zrezygnowaliśmy z niej przez krzywizny które wg nas dość mocno psują wygląd dachu. Jeśli chodzi o bogena to dachówka fajnie wykonana za niewygórowaną kwotę, jednak czas oczekiwania dość spory bo około 5 tygodni

----------


## pstawik

Jak oceniasz jakość tej dachówki? Też mam zamiar kryć reńską i waham się między bogen reform a braas topas... 
Kolor to antracyt glazura czy czarna angoba?

----------


## marcuso86

Jakość dachówki oceniam bardzo dobrze, naprawde mało uszkodzonych dachówek na 15 palet. Kolor to antracyt glazurowany - nam dachówka przypasowała tym ze jest glazurowana a nie świeci sie tak mocno jak brass. Brass topas w glazurze bedzie dużo droższy.

----------


## Slyder

dachówek wentylacyjnych nie ma ? Obróbke komina struktonitem zrobili na płycie OSB ??

----------


## marcuso86

Są dachówki wentylacyjne jednak w tym modelu one mało sie różnią od dachówki podstawowej (poprostu dolna krawędz jest podcięta. Obróbka komina na płycie osb.

----------


## pstawik

Właśnie nie podoba nam się taka glazura jak szklanka, więc z braas'a bralibyśmy angobę. W bogenie faktycznie ta glazura tak się nie świeci, ale czy to jest dobrej jakości glazura, czy coś bardziej podobnego do angoby, to już nie wiem. W każdym razie Twoja dachówka bardzo mi się podoba  :wink:

----------


## marcuso86

Nie wiem jakiej jakości jest glazura - może nie bedzie taka odporna jak w brasie - tego nie wie nikt. Na początku brałem pod uwage brass rubin 9v anracyt angoba (cena ta sama) jednak po obejrzeniu tej dachówki z bliska zrezygnowaliśmy ze względu na bardzo porowatą powierzchnie - pewnie po paru latach bedzie zarastać mchem - a ja przód domu mam akurat od północy. Gładkość powłoki w tym bogenie jest napewno duzo lepsza niż w angobie wiec mam nadzieje że nie bede miał zielonego dachu po paru latach, a jak dodać do tego że nie świeci się dość mocno jak na glazure to wybór był prosty  :smile: 
Oglądałem jeden dom z tą dachówką  - to tez mnie troche przekonało do podjęcia decyzji.

----------


## Pawel Sowinski

> Witam 
> W załączeniu pare zdjęć z postępu prac jak i efekt końcowy.
> Dachówka bogen reform antracyt glazurowany


Poddasze będzie uzytkowe/ocieplone?

----------


## marcuso86

Poddasze nieuzytkowe

----------


## Michaels19

witam, mam pytanie odnośnie obróbki bocznej tzw wiatrownicy , na moim dachu na jednym z boków jest zrobiona krzywo(patrząc od dołu dachu wzdłuż krokwi na środku jest wciągnięta do wewnątrz )dekarz tłumaczy się że krokiew skrajna jest wygięta i nic z tym nie zrobi, czy ma rację? czy kazać mu to poprawiać , proszę o pomoc znawców tematu

----------


## Jan P.

> witam, mam pytanie odnośnie obróbki bocznej tzw wiatrownicy , na moim dachu na jednym z boków jest zrobiona krzywo(patrząc od dołu dachu wzdłuż krokwi na środku jest wciągnięta do wewnątrz )dekarz tłumaczy się że krokiew skrajna jest wygięta i nic z tym nie zrobi, czy ma rację? czy kazać mu to poprawiać , proszę o pomoc znawców tematu


Niech coś podłoży i wyrówna. Przyjdzie podbitka i będzie ok. Jan

----------


## Unis

Witam. Proszę spojrzeć na mój dach. Facebook    röben bergamo moja dachówka.
Normalnie szok że może być tak krzywa. 2 miesiące temu złożyłem reklamację i do tej pory nikt się nie odezwał. 
Centralnie mają w dupie inwestora. Jeszcze dziś zauważyłem że podziału mi kupę śniegu pod dachówke.

----------


## Unis



----------


## Unis



----------


## Unis

Więcej zdjęć mam na facebook coś tu nie chcą mi się załadować

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

No niestety, taki standard płaskich dachówek ceramicznych...
Równiejsze są betonowe, albo Meyer Holsen Piano z ceramicznych

----------


## Tomaszs131

Można napisać, że ten typ tak ma ale tak na serio, trudno wypalić płaską dachówkę bez delikatnych deformacji. Mam M-H, dachówka falista, glazurowana i również do idealnych nie należy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> . Proszę spojrzeć na mój dach....dziś zauważyłem że podziału mi kupę śniegu pod dachówke.


Człowieku co ty chcesz od tej dachówki? Masz ładnie pokryty dach, ładnie obrobione okna i przyzwoitą dachówkę. Płytki ceramiczne nie są równe o co dopiero dachówka. A o jakich tu nierównościach mowa? Dachówki faliste są  jeszcze bardziej krzywe. Nawiany śnieg to normalka. Po to jest krycie wstępne żeby przed nim chronić. A tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam jak mogłeś zobaczyć nawiany śnieg? Wszedłeś na dach i ściągnąłeś dachówki? Na koniec napiszę tak cytując polskie powiedzenie: "Widziały gały co brały".  Życzę więcej zdrowego rozsądku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcuso86

Unis - kupujac dachówke chyba czytałeś troche i wiedziałeś że dachówki płaskie są krzywe? Ja dlatego odpuściłem płaską dachówke i wybrałem reńską i wg mnie to był dobry wybór - przynajmniej mój dach nie wygląda tak jak wszystkie i nie widać na niej żadnych nierówności.

----------


## Pawel983

Witam, chciałbym prosić o radę. Na dachu mam ocieplenie nakrokwiowe 16cm. Przez dwa lata w środku nie były wykonywane sufity podwieszane, wysokość krokwi 18 cm. Zostało mi sporo styropianu 20 cm, który chciałbym włożyć pomiędzy krokwy i 5 cm wełny w drugiej warstwie dla lepszego tłumienia hałasów z zewnątrz. Czy można coś takiego wykonać ? Izoalacja nakrokwiowa położona jest na deskowaniu pełnym i papie. Nie wiem czy powinnienem robić szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskami a styropianem. Ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy wystąpi tutaj punkt rosy ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ta ilość izolacji nakrokwiowej absolutnie wystarczy. Pomiędzy krokwie nic nie powinno się wkładać bo można narobić bigosu. Izolacja nakrokwiowa doskonale tłumi odgłosy i żadna warstwa wełny nie jest potrzebna. Żadna szczelina wentylacyjna nie jest potrzebna a wręcz szkodliwa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Izoalacja nakrokwiowa położona jest na deskowaniu pełnym i papie. Nie wiem czy powinnienem robić szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskami a styropianem. Ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy wystąpi tutaj punkt rosy ?


Jeżeli zrobisz szczelinę wentylacyjną  pod ociepleniem na krokwiowym to tak jakbyś otworzył okna w domu.

----------


## Pawel983

Nie miałem na myśli szczeliny pod okapem wychodzącej na zewnątrz budynku. Izolacja nakrokwiowa łączy się z ociepleniem elewacji i tego nie będę zmieniał. Chodziło mi tylko o szczelinę, która wychodzi na strych. Strych jest nieogrzewany i chciałbym oddzielić część mieszkalną poddasza izolacją. Doradaca techniczny Isovera powiedział, że przy ociepleniu wełną n nie powinno się dziać nic złego. Panie Andrzeju dlaczego twierdzi pan, że mogę narobić sobie bigosu.

----------


## animuss

> Nie miałem na myśli szczeliny pod okapem wychodzącej na zewnątrz budynku. Izolacja nakrokwiowa łączy się z ociepleniem elewacji i tego nie będę zmieniał. Chodziło mi tylko o szczelinę, która wychodzi na strych. Strych jest nieogrzewany i chciałbym oddzielić część mieszkalną poddasza izolacją. Doradaca techniczny Isovera powiedział, że przy ociepleniu wełną n nie powinno się dziać nic złego.


Żeby powietrze krążyło, musi gdzieś na dole wchodzić,  a u góry wychodzić,  
Wełna to najgorszy pomysł, zwłaszcza montowana tam pod papą, wilgoć z otoczenia mieszkania    się w niej odłoży, zgniją krokwie i dechy.  
Papa stawia o wiele większy opór dyfuzyjny niż folia.
Jeżeli dokładać tam izolację to tylko natrysk pianki poliuretanowej ale zamknięto-komórkowej, lub styropian  XPS cięty  na gorąco.

----------


## Pawel983

Chciałbym wykorzystać styropian który mi został. Jeśli zrobiłbym coś takiego kupił 2cm xps użyłbym go jako pierwszą warstwę pod deskowanie i krokwie na to styropian, wtedy oddzielam dach od wilgoci. Druga metoda to styropian eps grafit pod deskowanie i całość zakrywam xps-em i folią paroizolacyjną. Czy takie rozwiązania są dobre ?

Na stronie Thermano znalazłem coś takiego
https://www.thermano.eu/zastosowania/dachy-skosne/

 Inwestycja znajduje się w sąsiedztwie gwarnej ulicy. Wykonawca zaproponował w związku z tym oprócz nakrokwiowego montażu THERMANO wygłuszenie dachu dodatkową warstwą wełny min. Czy to jest właściwe?

Oczywiście takie zestawienie jest możliwe. Thermano to bez wątpienia najlepszy izolator na rynku, natomiast wełna mineralna posiada doskonałe cechy akustyczne. Zastosowanie tych dwóch materiałów w opisanym przypadku znajduje więc głębokie uzasadnienie. Przykładowe warianty systemu termoizolacji Thermano + wełna mineralna: 1. wariant, 120 mm Thermano + 50 mm wełny mineralnej Dzięki niemu znikoma sezonowa kondensacja wewnątrz THERMANO o wielkości ok. 7 g. Układ bezpieczny z punktu widzenia możliwych błędów i niedoróbek przy montażu paroizolacji wewnątrz budynku. 2. wariant, 100 mm Thermano, + 100 mm wełny mineralnej Wariant „tak samo ciepły”, ale o wiele lepszych parametrach akustycznych. Podobnie jak poprzednio w przegrodzie znikoma sezonowa kondensacja wewnątrz THERMANO na poziomie ok. 42 g. Układ bezpieczny z punktu widzenia możliwych błędów i niedoróbek przy montażu paraizolacji wewnątrz budynku. 3. wariant, 80 mm Thermano, + 120 mm wełny mineralnej Przy próbach „zaoszczędzenia na” termoizolacji np. do poziomu 8 cm warstwy THERMANO, grubość warstwy wełny mineralnej należy zwiększyć do ok. 12 cm. Może to jednak spowodować pojawienie się kondensatu na styku warstw THERMANO i wełny mineralnej. Może to być nawet do ok. 700 g kondensatu w sezonie. To zaczyna być niebezpieczne i aby tego uniknąć zadbać trzeba o niezwykle staranne ułożenie wewnętrznej paroizolacji

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dokładanie kolejnej warstwy izolacji cieplnej od strony poddasza to przesuwanie tzw. "Punktu rosy" w stronę poddasza. W przypadku gdy znajdzie się od pod papą będziesz miał problem. Nie ma żadnej możliwości w warunkach budowy wykonać szczelnie paroizolację. Para wodna przenika przez ściany i strop jak zacznie się wykraplać konstrukcja dachu z czasem zacznie butwieć. Co z tą akustyką? Robisz na poddaszu studio nagrań? Przedstawiciel Firmy Isover przeliczył ten układ warstw czy tylko tak powiedział. Każdy za wszelką cenę chce sprzedać swój produkt więc skoro tak mówi to albo nie ma wystarczającej wiedzy w tym temacie albo jest nieetyczny. Nie wiem jaką szczelinę masz na myśli i czemu ma ona służyć. Skoro masz zamontowaną izolację nakrokwiową żadne "odcinanie" części mieszkalnej  od nieużytkowego strychu nie jest potrzebne. Jak Ci zostały jakieś materiały izolacyjne to je sprzedaj. Oczywiście zrobisz tak jak uznasz za stosowne bo to Twój dom i Twoja kasa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Chciałbym wykorzystać styropian który mi został.


To dobra rada.



> Jak Ci zostały jakieś materiały izolacyjne to je sprzedaj. .


Ten styropian się nie nadaje, a mieszanie rożnych gatunków styropianu tylko to jeszcze pogarsza.
Pianka poliuretanowa zamknięta i XPS, nic innego się tam nie nadaje. 

Sprzedawca wełenki twierdzi że "będzie Pan zadowolony". :big lol:

----------


## Pawel983

Na którymś z forum pan Andrzej napisał, aby nie wystąpił punkt rosy pomiędzy krokwiami należy przyjąć proporcje 2/3 oporu przejmuje izolacja nakrokwiowa 1/3 podkrokwiowa. Opór cieplny izolacji nakrokwiowej wynosi 7,25 . Dokładając 10 cm wełny z większym współczynikiem lambda, opór cieplny wyjdzie 2,55. Budynek znajduje się blisko torów kolejowych, dlatego zależy mi na wygłuszeniu części poddasza. Czy takie rozwiązanie jest bezpieczne dla więźby ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Myślę, że będzie bezpieczne choć radziłbym zastosować 20 cm izolacji nakrokwiowej i wówczas 10 cm wełny.  Sama płyta PIR stanowi już dość skuteczne wyciszenie blokując dostęp drgań do więźby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> aby nie wystąpił punkt rosy pomiędzy krokwiami


A co z wilgocią produkowaną wewnątrz ?

----------


## Pawel983

W budynku jest wentylacja mechaniczna, a pod wełne przyklejona będzie folia paroszczelna. Czy powinna znajdować się przerwa pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie musi być żadnej przerwy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TTom3k

Witam
Proszę o porade co zrobić w obecnej...kąt nachylenia dachu 22st, fachowcy wywineli membrane w taki sposób że robi sie tam zastój wody, wywalić te kontrłate z pod spodu i zrobić klin czy puścic folie pod rynne ?

----------


## CityMatic

Wesoła komunia  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Źle wykonany okap! Za daleko wysunięte kontrłaty mokną w zastoinach wody i uniemożliwiają naciągnięcie foli. Ostatnią łatę trzeba zdemontować. Można zastosować rozwiązanie z belką klinową i odprowadzić skropliny do rynny lub bez belki klinowej na pas podrynnowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> W budynku jest wentylacja mechaniczna, a pod wełne przyklejona będzie folia paroszczelna. Czy powinna znajdować się przerwa pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem ?


.




> Wełna to najgorszy pomysł, zwłaszcza montowana tam pod papą, wilgoć z otoczenia mieszkania    się w niej odłoży, zgniją krokwie i dechy.  
> Papa stawia o wiele większy opór dyfuzyjny niż folia.
> Jeżeli dokładać tam izolację to tylko natrysk pianki poliuretanowej ale zamknięto-komórkowej, lub styropian  XPS cięty  na gorąco.

----------


## Pawel983

Skosy znajdować się będą się 8 cm poniżej krokwi. Czy lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie umieszczenie aku płyty grubości 7,5 cm w tym miejscu ? Deskowanie i krokwy nie będą miały takiego styku, jakbym je zamocwał pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## Bartek171819

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/8284e775f0d47dd2
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/11c45e78dea34263
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/ac3bd43898774dd8
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/18a326d79202c567
Witam. Chcialbym otrzymac opinie na temat wykonania okapu i okna dachowego. Z gory dzieki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Okno jest niedopracowane. Dachówki powinny być podszlifowane. Potrzeba jeszcze trochę dopracować dolny fartuch opierzenia. Dziwna obróbka komina. Dachówka to nie blachodachówka. Widoczna powinna być tylko dolna obróbka. Dach nie jest zakończony trudno zatem o ocenę. Jak planuje wykonawca wykonać połączenie ściany bocznej z pokryciem? Na garażu rynna za nisko. Na połaci nad wjazdem radziłbym zastosować bariery śniegowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartek171819

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. W jaki sposob powinny byc dachowki podszlifowane? W przypadku komina dachowki lezace z tylu  na obrobce dosyc sporo odstawaly wiec pewnie tez nalezy je podszlifowac? Polaczenie sciany bocznej z pokryciem bedzie za pomoca blachy. Dachowka idzie z klina od szczytu w dol i zastanawiam sie jak to wykonczyc ( dach ucieka szczytem w strone sciany 7cm )

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kolejny raz powtórzę, że dachówka to nie blachodachówka i obróbki powinny wyglądać inaczej. Czy Twój dekarz pierwszy raz kryje dach dachówką ceramiczną? Obróbka blacharska ściany bocznej powinna być bod dachówką a nie na niej. Do tego powinna się składać z dwóch obróbek jednej mocowanej do łat i drugiej zakrywającej mocowanej do ściany. Analogicznie rzez się ma z kominem. Na forum nie da się wyjaśnić jak szlifować dachówki aby przy oknie leżały w płaszczyźnie dachu. Po prostu należy to wypraktykować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gino21

Witam , bardzo proszę o opinie na temat dotychczasowych prac dekarskich.
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/951344d16a8531da
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/54c3672a275858c1
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/de4ecf0d56c199de
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/4e7e191de587522e
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/7e1a94cfc0c715f5
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/bbdba15976d76c60
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/10cebacca58cc3ab

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

OK. Przy takim wykonaniu okapu rynna jest trochę nisko. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gino21

Dziękuję bardzo za opinię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sailor_ro

Drodzy forumowicze :smile: 
Pochwalcie się proszę Ci,którzy mają( lub Ci któryz nie mają,ale mają w tym temacie jakieś zdanie).Turmalin antracyt jaki kolor rynien dawaliście?Fotki mile widziane.
pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek198

Witam serdecznie  :smile:  czy ktoś miły mógłby wrzucić zdjęcia swoich rynien tytan cynk po czasie np rok , dwa lata po montażu? Chodzi mi o to jak bardzo ciemnieją rynny tytan cynk w kolorze naturalnym i jak szybko  :smile:  z góry dziękuję

----------


## karster

Umowiełem się z dekarzem na pocztątek tego roku na robotę dachu. Mówiłem, że mi się "nie spieszy" no to dekarz nabrał innych prac i po robocie u mnie. Innych pytalem, prosiłem i nic. Stawki poszły w górę a i tak nie ma wolnych rąk do pracy. Także jestem zmuszony ułożyć dachówkę sam. Alegra 9 czarna angoba szlachetna. Na dachu leży papa na pełnym deskowaniu. Przeczytałem 100stron tego tematu i niestety albo czytalem opinie "okap źle wykonany" albo brak zdjęć być może dobrze wykonanego. Bardzo proszę pokażcie lub chociaż napiszcie jak to  dobrze zrobic. Chodzi mi o wykonanie klina, wywiniecia papy (lub dołozenie membrany) na pas nadrynnowy. Haki doczołowe galeco.

PS. Kolejne zmartwienie to uszczelnienie pod gąsiorami. Sprzedawca zarekomendował szczotkę... ja pytając o to co lepsze usłyszałem od niego, ze pod taśmę trzeba dokładnie odtłuscić dachowki (to nie problem dla mnie) oraz, że szczotki "są fajne". Tu czytam, że są "be". Że jakoby uv ja zabija. Czyli mam się martwić? Wymieniać?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcin225

> Umowiełem się z dekarzem na pocztątek tego roku na robotę dachu. Mówiłem, że mi się "nie spieszy" no to dekarz nabrał innych prac i po robocie u mnie. l


Widzę zrobiłeś podobny błąd co ja czyli powiedziałeś że się "nie spieszy". Tylko poniosłeś większe konsekwencje. Ja powiedziałem dekarzom na początku czerwca , że montaż okien mam na końcówkę sierpnia i jeszcze nie skończyli robić dachu... Do końca przyszłego tygodnia już raczej dokończą bo niewiele zostało. 
Jednak teraz każdemu jednemu mówię że potrzebuje na JUŻ.

----------


## karster

Zacząłem działać. Na dachówki czekam ale na szybko kupiłem 10 sztuk (przy okazji, chyba będą mi się podobały  :smile:  )










No i już widzę, że tak być nie może (to tylko przymiarka). Moja decyzja jest następująca:

1) odrywam tymczasowe łaty oraz podcinam ok 40 cm pierwszej kontrłaty + ostrożnie odwijam papę do góry odsłaniając deskowanie
2) Odbijam dotychczasową deskę czołową/ okapową oraz pierwsze dwie deski pełnego deskowania (będę musiał manewrować szerokościami desek/ docinać je po długości aby ok 18cm było miejsca na "deskę klinową")
3) przybijam idealnie, nowe, proste i suche deski czołowe (dwie sztuki 15cm x 4cm aby uzyskać łącznie 30cm szerokości). Deski przybijam tak by wystawały nad krokwią (i teraz nie wiem co lepsze, deska klinowa leżąca na desce czołowej czy deska linowa z boku deski czołowej, rysunek A) czy B) )
4) Nabijam stare deski czołowe (18x3,5 cm) w formie klina (same kliny muszę dociąć lub nie - tu pytanie czy jest to konieczne?)

5) montuje pas nadrynnowy, odwijam papę, na nią wróblówka z kratką wentylacyjną
6) montuje wykończenie deski czołowej (tu dwie opcje - ciężko to kupić: plastivan deska czołowa 30cm lub galeco okucie deski czołowej 265mm)
7) montuje haki doczołowe + rynny i mogę brać się za łacenie.

PS. Mam stare łaty, mają pół roku - wtedy miał być dekarz a nie przyszedł. łaty związane w paczce, raczej tylko końcówki 1-2mb są krzywe. Czy nadadzą się na dach czy też muszę kupić nowe?

PS2. O takie wykończenia deski czołowej mi chodzi:





na tych fotkach widać błędnie wykonany okap więc się nim nie wzoruję ale chodzi mi jedynie o sam wygląd wykończenia.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie wersja "A". Czy na pewno chcesz mieć taki szeroki okap? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karster

A konkretnie czemu zdecydowanie wersja A?

PS. Nie jestem pewien, czy taki szeroki okap chcę. Przy okazji, plastivan dał mi ofertę na ten panel na deskę czołową za jedyne 5000zł. Lekka masakra.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bo deska schodząca z połaci ("klinowa") ma podparcie. 
Bo jest jedna płaszczyzna (nie ma przełamania przy desce czołowej).
Bo wróblówkę można ustawić na samym brzegu okapu.
Jedna uwaga: deska "klinowa" ma nie przestawać za deskę czołową.
Przy zastosowaniu deski czołowej szerokości 14 cm  uzyskuje się szerokość okapu ~20 cm (deska "klinowa + deska czołowa + podbitka + osłona z kapinosem). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichalRatajczak

> Witam! Czy ktoś może jest włascicielem dachu krytego dachówką cementową REVIVA rustykalny (Braas)? Już prawie jestem zdecydowany na tą dachówkę, ale fajnie byłoby ją zobaczyć na dachu!!!
> Ps. Świetne te wasze dachy!!!


Cześć. Widziałem gdzieś w innym temacie że masz dachówkę Reviva rustykalna już założona na dachu, ale nie mogę się dokopać do zdjęć. Czy możesz jakieś wstawić albo wysłać na priv [email protected]? Dziekuje ps. Jeśli ktoś ma również ta dachówkę bardzo proszę o zdjęcia
 Pozdr

----------


## aniapawel7673

Witam

Na naszym domku dach dwuspadowy pokryty dachówką Nelskamp DS5 - czerń angoba szlachetna.





Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

[kopia postu z mojego db:]
Dziś pierwszy większy dzień pracy z dachówką za mną,

Wrzucanie paczek z dachówką na dach, ja z młodszym bratem w 2,5h rozłożyliśmy 14 palet dachówki. Trochę dało to mi w kość  :sad:  To prawie 13 ton.


Jak się później okazało, jest sporo za gęsto. Trzeba znosić paczki na ziemię, a do tego nie ma jak się ruszać. No ale przez te nieco ponad 4h położyliśmy 235 sztuk:




Nie wiem dlaczego, czasami dachówki jakby nie chcę opaść jedna na drugą. Rozstaw łat nie jest minimalny (ok 40,5-41cm a z tego co pamiętam minimum to 39,8 albo i mniej, 39,4) więc to inny powód. Może są krzywe. Nie wydaje mi się aby to był jakiś mocny defekt - mylę się?
Proszę kliknąć prawym klawiszem myszki na zdjęcie i wybrać "pokaż zdjęcie" a potem je powiększyć by dostrzec detale:



Teraz moje kolejne zmartwienia. Bardzo proszę o rzucić fachowym okiem na nie i odpowiedzieć. Nie mam innego wyjścia jak dokończyć ten dach własnymi rękoma.

1). Przepraszam za zapożyczone zdjęcie, tylko tu je wklejam. U mnie nad garażem jest tylko krokiew narożna, krótka deska czołowa jest zamocowana przez papę do deskowania. Później już tak samo zrobiłem dwie lukarny. Nie mogę teraz położyć dachówki w całości pod deską tylko dociąć ją do deski a szczelinę jakoś uszczelnić. Czy to akceptowalne rozwiązanie? Jeśli nie to co z tym zrobić? Chodzi o zaznaczony detal:

U mnie jest tak:


2) Kolejna sprawa jest taka, że chyba cieśla nie pomyślał o tym aby odsunąć krokwie przy lukarnach o grubość styropianu od ścian. Teraz po dociepleniu taras wyjdzie po 20cm pod okapem z każdej strony. Czy to nie będzie tragicznie wyglądało? Jak zamontować wtedy balustradę? Czy zostawić po prostu wystające paski tarasu poza obrysem balustrady? A może bezwzględnie trzeba to przerobić? 


3) Jak skutecznie/ bezpiecznie/ poprawnie rozmierzyć dachówkę nad lukarną aby boki się zgrały? Nie wiem czy zrozumiale pytam o co mi chodzi, może zdjęcie pomoże zrozumieć moje zmartwienie: Obecnie ok 5cm mógłbym ewentualnie zbliżyć ku sobie te dachówki (wysunąć krańcowe po 2,5cm nad taras) 


4) Kosze mam firmy MDM, aluminiowe. Dla pewności, taki koszt nad lukarną musi kończyć się (klasycznie, bo widziałem bardziej finezyjne rozwiązania) na dachówce większej połaci (aby woda spływała z kosza po dachówce do rynny a nie po papie do rynny). Czy ten kosz aluminiowy mam jakoś mocno wyginać, nacinać aby spod dachówki jednak wskoczył na dachówkę przy jego końcu?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## lukas_wrocek

Proszę o zerknięcie na ten dach. Czy tak może zostać? Jeden zamek dachowki orea9 wchodzi pod gąsior. Drugi nie. Wygląda na złe rozmierzenie dachowki. Będzie ciekło czy poprawiać?

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/a756dd27c0dc4.jpg.html>IMG_20190202_151459.jpg</a>

----------


## lukas_wrocek

Zdjecia.
https://zapodaj.net/a756dd27c0dc4.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/02b90bf7d355a.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/83aafba71f51a.jpg.html

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach źle rozmierzony. Ten ostatni rząd dachówek powinien być mocowany.  Można to ratować stosując szerszą taśmę pod gąsiory. Drut instalacji odgromowej pofalowany. Wykonawca nie miał prościarki? Czapa na kominie też nie profesjonalnie zamocowana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WiolciaO

Proszę o podpowiedź w sprawie dachówki. W projekcie mam ogniomury i dachówkę płaską, dach dwuspadowy, budynek raczej nowoczesny, ale podoba mi się dachówka reńska czarna angoba, tylko nie wiem czy będzie pasowała do takiego projektu. Może ktoś z forumowiczów coś podpowie, albo pokaże zdjęcia domów z ogniomurami i pokrytych dachówką reńską. Dziękuję.

----------


## fadros

Panowie a może i Panie,
po rozpoczęciu prac nad obróbkami zwróciłem uwagę że wychodzi zbyt wysoki pas nadrynnowy. Nie mogę technicznie wytłumaczyć mojemu dekarzowi jak to ma być zrobione ale wiem że da się inaczej. On twierdzi że tak musi być. 
Nie po to wybrałem MH Piano, aby całość psuła tak daleko zawieszona rynna...
Dodam że na całości jest płyta OSB, na niej membrana z posypką asfaltową. 

Jak to zrobić aby zachować sztukę a jednocześnie podnieść rynnę do góry? 
PS. Mam świadomość że zużyte arkusze blachy mogą iść do kosza  :sad:

----------


## Jan P.

Pas podrynnowy powinien być zagięty na dach pod papę. W tym systemie uchwytów rynny nie podniesiesz. Chcąc nieć niski pas nadrynnowy zastosuj uchwyty nakrokwiowe. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest to dość typowy brak wiedzy części dekarzy. Oczywiście, że się da trzeba tylko wiedzieć jak wykonać okap. Gdyby Twój dekarz był choć na jednym szkoleniu to by to wiedział. No i tak jak wspomniał Jan pas podrynnowy musi osłaniać całą deskę okapową i powinien być wprowadzony pod pokrycie wstępne lub druga obróbka powinna wychodzić na niego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fadros

Nawet jeśli przełknę wysoki pas nadrynnowy to czy w ten sposób wykonana obróbka deski czołowej jest dużym błędem? 
Wracam na budowę dopiero jutro, obawiam się, że obróbki dokończone i zabrał się za kosze... 

Rozumiem, że obróbka zachodząca na dach zabezpieczyłaby rant /dach-czołówka/ przed przetarciem membrany? Jeśli mamy brak i tylko membrana schodzi do rynny a na membranie dopiero pas nadrynnowy to jest kicha? 
Domagać się powrotu do tych prac i rozbiórki tego?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Membrana nie powinna "wchodzić" do rynny.  Powinna kończyć się na pasie podrynnowym (wówczas skropliny spływają na ten pas) lub na pasie nadrynnowym (wówczas skropliny spływają do rynny). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbych7878

Witam, jestem w trakcie projektowania domu parterowego. Do przykrycia chciałbym użyć dachówek ceramicznych. Ile stopni polecacie zrobić spadek dachu. Nie chciałbym wysokiego dachu ale nie chciałbym też problemów ze zbyt płaskim dachem. Czy 20 -25 st będzie ok  ? (w planie zagospodarowania min. to 15 st)

----------


## Kamil30cm

30-35* będzie odpowiedni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Praktycznie każdy kąt nachylenia połaci będzie dobry jak krycie wstępne zrobisz papą na pełnym deskowaniu lub płycie OSB, bądź innym poszyciu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbych7878

Ok, dzięki za informację. Własnie w planie mam robić pełne deskowanie z papą. Zastanawiam się tylko czy np przy spadku 20 - 25 st nie będzie problemu z zalegającym śniegiem czy szybszym porastaniem dachówek ?

----------


## kusmi19

Witam forumowiczów, 
proszę o ocenę dotychczasowych prac dekarzy, dachówka Koramic Orea 9. Dachówka montowana na wiązarach, bez pełnego deskowania. Na zdjęciach widać nierówności i krzywizny. Pytanie do Was czy:
a) to jest normalne - w sensie czy ta dachówka tak ma?
b) czy reklamować robociznę czy też materiał (czy hurtownia przyjmie mi te krzywe dachówki)?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Robocizna OK i dachówka też OK. Takie drobne krzywizny to normalne dla płaskiej dachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Tak na 3-. Ale gąsiory do przekładki. Jan

----------


## kusmi19

Dekarz poprawił wszystkie nierówności i teraz dach prezentuje się bardzo dobrze. Problem jest jednak taki, że mój ojciec zwrócił mi uwagę że nie mam żadnego dojścia do komina - patrzę w projekt i tam również go nie ma. Dach ma 30 stopni ale jest tylko parter. Poddasze jest nieużytkowe, do wiązarów będę montować płyty GK. W jaki sposób najlepiej zapewnić kominiarzowi dojście do dwóch kominów? Wiem, że na pewno będę musiał zamontować te ławy kominiarskie ale pytanie czy są jakieś specjalne drabiny co by nie uszkodzić rynny?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są dwa rozwiązania. Pierwsze to wejście z budynku przez schody strychowe i wyłaz dachowy. Drugie to montaż małej ławy kominiarskiej na drugim od okapu rzędzie dachówek dalej stopnie i ława przy kominie. O tą ławę przy okapie opieramy drabinę i w ten sposób nie uszkadza się rynny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karster

> czy:
> a) to jest normalne - w sensie czy ta dachówka tak ma?


Zaprawdę powiadam Ci, teraz to widzisz, za kilka tygodni/ miesięcy o tym zapomnisz - będziesz miał inne zmartwienia a całkiem przy końcu budowy już nic Cie nie ruszy  :wink: 
Sztuka kompromisów. Znam z autopsji (nie tylko własnej).

PS. Mój własnoręcznie robiony daszek, 312mkw (obecnie "prawie" skończony):
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7730308
Deska czołowa jest przepiękna  :smile: ))


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kusmi19

Mam jeszcze dwa, mam nadzieję ostatnie pytania. W dachu mam obecnie zamontowane 4 takie kominki wentylacyjne https://7.allegroimg.com/s1440/03cf6...2b5532299c28f7 nad łazienką dwa, nad pralnią, nad spiżarnią po jednym. W kuchni na razie nie mam bo zastanawiam się czy taki kominek może być użyty do odprowadzania pary z okapu kuchennego. czy musi być to wymurowany z kształtek komin? Jak myślicie? 
Drugie pytanie związane jest z ociepleniem, rozumiem, że rury spiro na odcinku od dachu do płyty gk w suficie muszę ocieplić wełną najlepiej grubości 10cm wkoło?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy ten kominek nie posiada izolacji cieplnej nie nadaje się do wentylacji łazienki. Kominek najlepiej połączyć rurą spiro izolowaną cieplnie (taką jaką stosuje się do rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bocianl

Witam grupowiczów.

Pokazuję fragment mojego dachu - proszę o ocenę  :smile: 



PS: nie wiem dlaczego forum obraca mi zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Załącznik 381456
> 
> Proszę o ocenę mojego dachu dla mnie jest umęczony dachówka Meyer holsen piano, moim zdaniem bardzo niedokładnie.


dzień dobry, chciałbym zapytać - czy ta pionowa "szpara" pomiedzy dachówkami powinna trafiać centralnie w górny punkt tego trókąta ( na zdjęciu ta szpara jest przesunieta w prawo) ?, jakie są zasady układania ? - pytam bo mam dach kopertowy i na jednej trójkątnej połaci szpara trafia w górny punkt a na drugiej ( jest taka sama) jest przesunięta w prawą stronę , gdzieś tu popełniono bład ?
dzięki z góry za wyjasnienia

----------


## Regius

Jeśli ktoś szuka zdjęć z realizacji dachu krytego karpiówką (zauważyłem, że na forum dosyć mało takich dachów), to może się przyda. Dach zrobiony rok temu. Nie jest idealnie, ale generalnie jestem zadowolony z efektu. Nieoceniona była pomoc Andrzeja i Jana związana z wykonaniem niektórych detali (np. wentylacja pod deskowaniem) i wyboru materiałów (np. rodzaj i grubość papy).

Dachówka braas opal w kolorze naturalnym, rynny i obróbki z blachy cynkowej (widać, że niestety blacha cynkowa gołowalcowana nie patynuje się równomiernie).
Stan istniejący: 

Parę zdjęć sprzed roku:

 
(na zdjęciu powyżej w miejscu mocowania haków rynien brak zabezpieczenia przeciw ptakom  i owadom - już się z tym pogodziłem)

----------


## Kamil30cm

Brakuje tam gąsiora zamykającego czyli trój ramiennego

----------


## Regius

> Brakuje tam gąsiora zamykającego czyli trój ramiennego


Mógłbyś podpowiedzieć z którym miejscu tego elementu brakuje i jak mniej więcej wygląda? Teoretycznie dach jeszcze na gwarancji, więc może uda mi się wyegzekwować poprawkę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mam następujące uwagi. Kosz ładnie docinany wykonany na nokach. Noki to obróbki kryte nie powinny być zatem widoczne. W tym konkretnym przypadku powinny być wyżej zamontowane. Na zdjęciach końcowych tego nie widać. Rozumiem, że zostalo poprawione. Równolegle do linii kosza zostały zamontowane kontrłaty. Tak zamontowane kontrłaty blokują swobodny wypływ wody.  Czy te kontrłaty zostały uszczelnione? Do tych kontrłat dochodzą na styk kontrłaty z połaci. Tworzą się tam zastoiny (widać gromadzące się trociny). Powinna tam być przerwa około 5 cm. umożliwiająca swobodny przepływ wody. W przypadku gdy obróbki masz wykonane z blachy tytan-cynk papa nie może stykać się tą blachą. Ostatnia kwestia to okap. Dachówki powinny przestawać za obróbkę 2~3 cm nie ma wówczas zacieków na pasie nadrynnowym. Na zdjęciu finalnym je widać. Ogólnie ładnie wykonany dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regius

Andrzej, dzięki za rzeczowe komentarze. Niestety dach zrobiony w zeszłym roku i nie wiem czy da się cokolwiek naprawić korzystając z "gwarancji" (prawdopodobnie wykonawca zakwalifikuje poprawki jako dodatkowy zakres i będę musiał zapłacić za nie dodatkowo). Czy uważasz, że któryś z defektów które wymieniłeś należy bezwzględnie usunąć aby uniknąć degradacji dachu (muszę przyznać, że bardzo zaniepokoiła mnie kwestia korozji bitumicznej na pasie podrynnowym) lub jest wymagany względami bezpieczeństwa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy papa styka się z blachą tytanowocynkową wcześniej czy później dojdzie do perforacji blachy. Wykonawca powinien o tym wiedzieć! Skoro nie zastosował przekładki to popełnił błąd i na własny koszt powinien to poprawić. Ty powinieneś ponieść tylko koszt materiału (tej przekładki) np. blacha stalowa ocynkowana malowana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sebasastian__B

Szanowni, wymarzony dach już jest gotowy.
Mam jedno pytanie... czy takie wykończenie boczne lukarny (oczywiście w stanie surowym, bez docelowego tynku) jest akceptowalne / zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest do zaakceptowania pod warunkiem, że składa się ono z dwóch obróbek . Dolna związana z łatami i górna związana ze ścianą. Na dolnej powinna być uszczelka a spodnia część tej obróbki powinna dochodzić do okapu i być wyłożona na pas nadrynnowy. Estetykę wykonania pomijam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sebasastian__B

Panie Andrzeju, dziękuję serdecznie za wskazówki.
Niestety zrobione jest połowicznie. Cześć blachy nie dochodzi do pasa nadrynnowego, oparta jest na kolejnej dachówce.
Z grubsza realizacja dachu załączam na zdjęciach, jeśli są jakieś uwagi proszę o opinie - jutro rozliczam się z wykonawcą.

----------


## Sebasastian__B

oraz kolejne

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy ta obróbka wychodzi na dachówkę to OK. Powinna tam być jeszcze uszczelka np. "puchnąca". Generalnie wszystko wygląda OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## oceanicon

Dzień dobry, mam uprzejmą prośbę o fachową pomoc i ocenę problemu, który wynikł na naszym dachu  :sad: 

Dach 30 stopni, blacha Ruukki Hygge, wersja bez przetłoczeń, układana na cegiełkę. Po położeniu kilku rzędów okazało się, że fragmenty każdego z elementów są zakrzywione, delikatnie falują, padający cień/słońce jeszcze wzmacnia ten defekt







Wkręty dokręcone delikatnie (także dla testu bardo lekko, nie widać różnicy i postępu), dekarze sugerują że jest problem z zamkiem/klikiem, ale nie są*w stanie tego skorygować...

Widziałem wiele zdjęć z realizacji tej blachy (+ na żywo) i ani razu nie spotkałem się z takim defektem przy tym produkcie :/

Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedź i ocenę, tutaj na wszelki wypadek zdjęcia high res: https://we.tl/t-gUlJndKSSM

Miłego dnia

----------


## Zwibel

Mi to wygląda na nie wyprostowany dach. Nie widać podkładek pod łatami, łaty już na łączeniu widać że krzywe. Przeciągnij sobie sznurek wzdłuż krawędzi łaty i zobaczysz jakie będą różnice. Przy płaskich dachówkach i blachodachówkach płaszczyzna dachu musi być idealnie wyprowadzona.

----------


## oceanicon

> Mi to wygląda na nie wyprostowany dach. Nie widać podkładek pod łatami, łaty już na łączeniu widać że krzywe. Przeciągnij sobie sznurek wzdłuż krawędzi łaty i zobaczysz jakie będą różnice. Przy płaskich dachówkach i blachodachówkach płaszczyzna dachu musi być idealnie wyprowadzona.


Bardzo dziękuję za opinię, w międzyczasie udało nam się przebić do producenta i po obejrzeniu zdjęć mamy bardzo podobną ich opinię

Mimo to zapytam jako laik, choć widzę niedbałe łączenia: czy fakt, że te zagłębienia występują regularnie na danym fragmencie (co określone, niemal precyzyjnie liczone kilkadziesiąt cm) nie sugeruje, że problem jest w montażu / zamkach etc?

----------


## Pytajnick

Roben Piemont Miedziana na dachu 22% w trakcie prac...

----------


## atelega

Pierwsza połać wykonana. Dachówka braas turmalin antracyt. Kąt nachylenia 35 stopni.
Proszę o komentarze i/lub opinie.

----------


## CityMatic

> Pierwsza połać wykonana. Dachówka braas turmalin antracyt. Kąt nachylenia 35 stopni.
> Proszę o komentarze i/lub opinie.


 :roll eyes: Ładny ten dach - bardzo ładny i bardzo mi się podoba - super powierzchnia :big grin:

----------


## boconek03

Mój dach, Braas Turmalin szary kryształ:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Proszę o komentarze i/lub opinie.


Połać Ok.  Podkładki z kawałeczków drewna nie OK, folia w narożu nie przewinięta. Czy dachówki są mocowana ? Rynna dość nisko zamontowana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atelega

> Połać Ok.  Podkładki z kawałeczków drewna nie OK, folia w narożu nie przewinięta. Czy dachówki są mocowana ? Rynna dość nisko zamontowana. Pozdrawiam.


Dachówki mocowane klamrą boczną przybijaną do łaty. Mocowane pierwsze dwa rzędy, ostatnie dwa rzędy wszystkie dachówki, przy narożach dachówki każda ostatnia cała plus cięta, w środku co 3 rząd mocowane wszystkie dachówki.
Rynna w najwyższym punkcie zamocowania najwyżej jak się da(tak żeby zsuwajacy śnieg nie zachaczal o rynnę) i po nabiciu spadków tak wychodzi (też mi się nie podoba taki wysoki pas nad rynnowy, ale tak już musi zostać). 
Co do kawałków drewna podbijanych pod łaty to może być z tym później problem? Dodam że podkładki są dobite gwoździem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro jest takie mocowanie to OK. Kwestia wysokości posadowienia rynny to kwestia sposobu wykonania okapu. Szczapki drewna wysychają,  pękają i wysuwają się z pod łat. Ja na podkładki stosuję cienką sklejkę wodoodporną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KUBEK1978

U mnie więźba płatwiowo-kleszczowa i majstry zrobili zaciosy na murłacie ale na płatwiach już nie ... czy to jest wymagane ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie jest. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KUBEK1978

No ale oglądałem teraz dużo domów co robią więźby i wszystkie mają wręby/zaciosy na tych płatwiach. Majstry  teraz okuciami dodatkowo pospinali po mojej interwencji.

----------


## atelega

> Połać Ok.  Podkładki z kawałeczków drewna nie OK, folia w narożu nie przewinięta. Czy dachówki są mocowana ? Rynna dość nisko zamontowana. Pozdrawiam.


W załączeniu zdjęcia mojego dachu na ukończeniu, proszę o ewentualne uwagi. Dachówka Braas Turmalin antracyt angoba. Kąt dachu 35 stopni.

----------


## MiroMirek

> W załączeniu zdjęcia mojego dachu na ukończeniu, proszę o ewentualne uwagi. Dachówka Braas Turmalin antracyt angoba. Kąt dachu 35 stopni.


ładny jest ten turmalin  :smile: . dodaj jeszcze łupek na komin  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... proszę o ewentualne uwagi. ...


Ładnie wykonane krycie. Linie proste. Naroża proste Dwie czy trzy dachówki przy jednym narożu delikatnie się unoszą ale to drobiazg. Pozostaje do wykonania komin. A co z dojściem do komina (ława, stopnie kominiarskie)? Tradycyjnie jak w większości dachów rynna trochę za nisko, ale już tak musi zostać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atelega

> ładny jest ten turmalin . dodaj jeszcze łupek na komin


Tak komin będzie z lupka dachowego 25x40cm. Kolor trochę jaśniejszy od dachówki ale myślę że będzie się komponował.
Dg

----------


## atelega

> Ładnie wykonane krycie. Linie proste. Naroża proste Dwie czy trzy dachówki przy jednym narożu delikatnie się unoszą ale to drobiazg. Pozostaje do wykonania komin. A co z dojściem do komina (ława, stopnie kominiarskie)? Tradycyjnie jak w większości dachów rynna trochę za nisko, ale już tak musi zostać. Pozdrawiam.


O ławach i stopniach kominiaeskich nie myślę. Wstawiłem okno dachowe blisko komina które może być wykorzystane jako wyłaz. Generalnie komin gazowy i wentylator okapu na kominie więc potrzeby wchodzenia nie powinno być wiele. 

Macie może doświadczenia jaka taśma obrobić przepust kablowy na dach z rury nierdzewnej fi 55? W jednej z dachówek wywiercony otwór a rura będzie przykrecona do krokwi. Oczywiście zakończenie rury wyspawane z kolan jako zawiniecie do dołu.

----------


## boconek03

Elegancki dach, gratulacje. Byłem zdecydowany na turmalin antracyt ale ostatecznie wybrałem szary kryształ. Kilka fotek wrzuciłem na poprzedniej stronie.

----------


## atelega

> Elegancki dach, gratulacje. Byłem zdecydowany na turmalin antracyt ale ostatecznie wybrałem szary kryształ. Kilka fotek wrzuciłem na poprzedniej stronie.


Myślę że w szary kryształ to jeszcze lepsza opcja i dach wyglądał by jeszcze lepiej  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> W załączeniu zdjęcia mojego dachu na ukończeniu, proszę o ewentualne uwagi


Tylko jeden kominek wentylacyjny? To do wentylacji poddasza? I tak mało. A co z kanalizacją? Wentylacja grawitacyjna?

Rynny spustowe mają być dwie? Jaka to powierzchnia dachu i jaką średnicę będą miały spusty? Na pewno spadki prawidłowo do nich prowadzą?

Płotków przeciwśniegowych nie robisz? Ja dorabiałem po pierwszej zimie nad tarasem i nad wejściem. Dla bezpieczeństwa. Zapłaciłem za robociznę (za montaż wyrzutni i płotków) ponad tysiąca - jakbym robił od razu, to płaciłbym tylko za materiał.

Nie będziesz musiał ekstra zapłacić za obrobienie komina, skoro nie był gotowy przy kryciu? Analogicznie z ławą kominiarską.

----------


## MiroMirek

> O ławach i stopniach kominiaeskich nie myślę. Wstawiłem okno dachowe blisko komina które może być wykorzystane jako wyłaz. Generalnie komin gazowy i wentylator okapu na kominie więc potrzeby wchodzenia nie powinno być wiele. 
> 
> Macie może doświadczenia jaka taśma obrobić przepust kablowy na dach z rury nierdzewnej fi 55? W jednej z dachówek wywiercony otwór a rura będzie przykrecona do krokwi. Oczywiście zakończenie rury wyspawane z kolan jako zawiniecie do dołu.


lepiej zastosować oryginalny kominek antenowy, na zdjęciu to ta rura własnie wychodząca z kominka , docelowo ma tam być antena satelitarna, na kable fotowotaiki najlepiej dachówki z wywietrznikiem ( też turmalin)

----------


## atelega

> Tylko jeden kominek wentylacyjny? To do wentylacji poddasza? I tak mało. A co z kanalizacją? Wentylacja grawitacyjna?
> 
> Rynny spustowe mają być dwie? Jaka to powierzchnia dachu i jaką średnicę będą miały spusty? Na pewno spadki prawidłowo do nich prowadzą?
> 
> Płotków przeciwśniegowych nie robisz? Ja dorabiałem po pierwszej zimie nad tarasem i nad wejściem. Dla bezpieczeństwa. Zapłaciłem za robociznę (za montaż wyrzutni i płotków) ponad tysiąca - jakbym robił od razu, to płaciłbym tylko za materiał.
> 
> Nie będziesz musiał ekstra zapłacić za obrobienie komina, skoro nie był gotowy przy kryciu? Analogicznie z ławą kominiarską.


Te kominki wentylacyjne to odpowietrzenie instalacji kanalizacji. W domu są 3 piony kanalizacji z czego dwa będą wpięte do jednego kominka. Poza tymi nie ma konieczności wstawiania więcej kominków, bo niby w jakim celu?
Chyba mowa o rurach spustowych? Rur jest razem 5 szt. dach ma 305 m2. System rynnowy o średnicach 125/90 mm.
Płotków przeciwśnieżnych nie robię.
Uszczelnienie komina jest wykonywane najpierw później okładzina z łupka na łątach i płycie MFP.

----------


## atelega

> lepiej zastosować oryginalny kominek antenowy, na zdjęciu to ta rura własnie wychodząca z kominka , docelowo ma tam być antena satelitarna, na kable fotowotaiki najlepiej dachówki z wywietrznikiem ( też turmalin)


też myślałem cały czas o dachówce antenowej jednak zrezygnowałem z niej w ostatniej chwili.

----------


## Bertha

Taki pojedynczy komin z masztem tvsat?   Ja bym się nie odważył, szkoda dachu i komina.  Lepiej sat gdzieś powiesić na elewacji lub na wolnostojącym maszcie, byle wyżej niż 1,5m nad gruntem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Poza tymi nie ma konieczności wstawiania więcej kominków, bo niby w jakim celu?


Do wentylacji poddasza.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wentylacja poddasza przez kalenicę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atelega

> Taki pojedynczy komin z masztem tvsat?   Ja bym się nie odważył, szkoda dachu i komina.  Lepiej sat gdzieś powiesić na elewacji lub na wolnostojącym maszcie, byle wyżej niż 1,5m nad gruntem.


Nie będzie anteny na kominie. Przejście kablowe  na dzień dzisiejszy do wentylatora okapu i do fotowoltaiki i ewentualnie na przyszłość..

----------


## KUBEK1978

Moje pytanie czy jak wyceniają dachy to obróbki blacharskie zawsze są w cenie ?

----------


## Kamil30cm

NIe

----------


## Pytajnick

> Moje pytanie czy jak wyceniają dachy to obróbki blacharskie zawsze są w cenie ?


O zakres robót to raczej pytaj wyceniających a nie forum. Mnie dwie firmy dawały wyceny z obróbkami i rynnami a trzecia dodatkowo zapytała, czy chcę by mi wyceniali podbitkę.

----------


## busy_beaver

Jestem po montażu wiązarów.
Dach jednospadowy ( nachylenie 5 stopni, w szczycie ok 1,1 m wysokości), oparty na wieńcach.
Budynek na planie prostokąta o wymiarach 13x7,4 m.
Czy trochę nie za mało tych śrub kotwiących poszczególne segmenty - jedna do wieńca druga do belki ?
Druga sprawa z jednej strony mocowali kątowniki do belek na śruby z drugiej na gwoździe. To prawidłowy montaż ?

https://images89.fotosik.pl/293/6e2a8f900b4e96be.jpg
https://images89.fotosik.pl/293/e6f7d91e8755bb11.jpg
https://images89.fotosik.pl/293/7ef3b07f7630274a.jpg

----------


## Kamil30cm

w kosmos nie poleci  :wink: . Widzę mają kotew pierścieniową a tą ciężko ruszyć

----------


## atelega

jak wykończyć boczne krawędzie dachówki po cięciu przy oknie dachowym.
Zdjęcie niżej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pomalować angobą na zimno lub dobrą farbą do betonu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Niczym tak to po prostu zostaje. Co do malowania szkoda pieniędzy na farbę i robotę wykonaców. Jest to efekt maksymalnie na rok.  A przy tej pogodzie malowanie jest niemożliwe

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pozwolę sobie mieć inne zdanie. Walory estetyczne są też bardzo istotne. Cięte dachówki w okolicach okien można pomalować w dowolnym czasie i może to zrobić sam inwestor. Natomiast cięte dachówki w koszach czy przy kominie czy attyce maluje się przed montażem i można to zrobić w bez względu na pogodę w ciepłym pomieszczeniu. Można też przed malowaniem lekko podgrzać dachówki np. opalarką. Tak samo się tepuje odszczypy na dachówkach. Stosując dobrą farbę lub dedykowaną przez producenta dachówek angobę wystarczy to na długie lata. Ja w swoich realizacjach nie mam żadnych informacji od klientów żeby farba schodziła. 20 lat temu malowałem tak betonowe czapy na kominach i wszystko jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Pozwolę sobie mieć inne zdanie. Walory estetyczne są też bardzo istotne. Cięte dachówki w okolicach okien można pomalować w dowolnym czasie i może to zrobić sam inwestor. Natomiast cięte dachówki w koszach czy przy kominie czy attyce maluje się przed montażem i można to zrobić w bez względu na pogodę w ciepłym pomieszczeniu. Można też przed malowaniem lekko podgrzać dachówki np. opalarką. Tak samo się tepuje odszczypy na dachówkach. Stosując dobrą farbę lub dedykowaną przez producenta dachówek angobę wystarczy to na długie lata. Ja w swoich realizacjach nie mam żadnych informacji od klientów żeby farba schodziła. 20 lat temu malowałem tak betonowe czapy na kominach i wszystko jest OK. Pozdrawiam.


potwierdzam, osobiście malowałem betonową czapę komina (komin w łupku i ta jasna czapa kiepsko wyglądała  :sad: ), dekarze malowali też cięte dachówki 

https://allegro.pl/oferta/tikkurila-...rey-6841311352

nic nie schodzi, wyglada idealnie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## donvitobandito

Mój dach skończony już od dłuższego czasu. Nic nie cieknie, więc nie jest najgorzej.Całość wykonywała jedna osoba. Pół dekarz, pół malarz, pół płytkarz itd. Coś tam jednak potrafił. Newralgiczny punkt to przepusty, ale znalazłem sposób (chyba..) na ich wieloletnie zabezpieczenie.

Szczególnie podziękowania dla Andrzeja Wilhelmi i Mistrza Jana- bez waszych rad ciekło by na 100%.

----------


## donvitobandito



----------


## swierol

Witam. Nie wiem czy trafiłem w dobry temat ale ten jest największy odnośnie dachów dlatego w nim spróbuje. Chodzi mi o połączenie kolorystyczne dachu z obróbkami i rynnami. Nie mogę znaleść zdjęć a takie połączenie napewno widziałem.
Dach bedzie z czarnej blachodachówki HPS200 i do tego chciałbym dobrać rynny w kolorze miedzianym, pas podrynnowy (chyba tak to sie nazywa) również w tym kolorze oraz dolna część obróbki szczytów, dekarz mi powiedział, że wiatrownice składają się z dwóch części, górnej i dolnej i właśnie ta dolna miałaby również być z blachy w kolorze miedzianym. Nie mogę namierzyc zdjęć takich dachów, są czare i miedziane rynny ale bez obróbek. Jeśli ktoś widział takie połączenie to proszę o swoje wrażenia, a może ktoś ma? A może są jakieś przeciwskazania do takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Mój dach skończony...


Bardzo przyzwoicie wykonany. Radzę zamontować czapy na kominie (na kominach). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Bardzo przyzwoicie wykonany. Radzę zamontować czapy na kominie (na kominach). Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki Panie Andrzeju!

Od Pana miło usłyszeć takie rzeczy!

Dużo zdrowia życzę- bo ono jest najważniejsze.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## dawplo

Prośba o ocenę mojego jeszcze nie skończonego dachu   i z góry dziękuję za informację czy coś można jeszcze zmienić poprawić na obecnym etapie. 

np dachówki  w koszach lewym i prawym, obróbki kominów, okien itp. 

1. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/4102/nPnmdU.jpg
2. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/4141/1BrcYg.jpg
3. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/2303/2LDGbI.jpg
4. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/7370/Dazhq3.jpg
5. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/4843/0VzysB.jpg
6. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/6489/DukMjr.jpg
7. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/6956/qrgK7e.jpg
8. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/8858/9tDnLv.jpg
9. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/9105/vXWkFC.jpg
10. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/2018/tp8WDA.jpg
11. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/9376/LGMlBq.jpg
12. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/2043/oLRsjY.jpg
13. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/1713/N8G1qK.jpg
14. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/1599/SCt9N8.jpg
15. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/5484/Kwphfz.jpg
16. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/3486/vhrmEO.jpg
17. https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/9310/G6gm0u.jpg

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## swierol

Cześć. A więc jeszcze raz (poprzedni post usunąłem). Dach ukończony. Zostały małe elementy do pomalowania. Blacha się dobrze składa, nie widać łączeń. Blachodachówka Estima HPS200 RAL 9005, rynny Budmat srebrne błyszczące. Nie chciałem czarnych a zauważyłem, że rynny pod kolor dachu to dla większości dekarzy pierwszy wybór. 
https://iv.pl/image/img-7825.Gt28YJF
https://iv.pl/image/img-4683-2.Gt28ik1
https://iv.pl/image/img-5084.Gt28rpa
https://iv.pl/image/img-5084.Gt28ZLz
https://iv.pl/image/img-4266.Gt283wX
https://iv.pl/image/img-3501.Gt28Wds
https://iv.pl/image/img-1650.Gt28ToS

----------

